# Santana



## TrueOGcadi

One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...


----------



## Joost....

:dunno:


----------



## 357IN602

YES


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 21 2006, 12:52 PM~5645850
> *:dunno:
> *



am i trippin? lol jus a thought man, to me one of the baddest 64s ever built, anybody got any clean pics of it...?


----------



## Tyrone

If you do a search in 'Post Your Rides', I'm sure you'll come across several. Also, search the Majestics topic or their web site.

I'll go out on a limb and agree with your comparison of 'Santana' to 'Gypsy Rose'. That's not in anyway saying 'Santana' is/was better, but I think if Gangster didn't get locked up and had a chance to show the 'Santana' more and received the proper recognition it deserved, it would have soon been on the same level as 'Gypsy Rose'.

In corresponding with Gangster on a regular, he's shared some ideas with me. When he's released he has plans on building a '64 Impala better than the 'Santana'. I know it may be hard to imagine, but if he says he'll build one better, I believe him.


----------



## curbserver78

In corresponding with Gangster on a regular, he's shared some ideas with me. When he's released he has plans on building a '64 Impala better than the 'Santana'. I know it may be hard to imagine, but if he says he'll build one better, I believe him. 

alright :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Santana was a great car. That style was not all too complex but it just flowed. 
Doc's patterns are unbelivable...the only person I think that could top Doc was Crazy Art (Sex Pistol).

That car should have been more preserved and protected better. A legend cut short.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 21 2006, 11:52 AM~5645850
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

my buddy kevin did the set up on santana, shit was nice. where is the car today, what kinda shape is it in?


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## curbserver78

you can see the car with its new owners in japan on the new dvd, sunday driver...good shit. they show his blue gansters paradice with its new owner too- talk about what they will change and what not.


----------



## Lownslow302

i disagree in paint maybe but not overall


----------



## Suburban Swingin

One of the badest out there for sure,and was owned by one of the realest lowriders out there.This car gave we alot of ideas for my trunk set-up.


----------



## Coast One

i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster :biggrin: 
its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5648223
> *i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster  :biggrin:
> its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 09:08 PM~5648223
> *i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster  :biggrin:
> its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.
> *


:thumbsup: i can agree with that bro..they both arent technickly "show cars" but 2 badass street cars with santana being thee badest street car ever built imo.  your right bro this is our gypsy rose that is a perfect car to compare it too for our time, but it will never have the legandary status as gypse rose


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 11:15 AM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *


 that pretty much sums it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS A HARD 4, I LIKE Es ALL BLACK 1 WITH THE SUPERCHARGER TO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

FREE GANGSTER!


----------



## M.Cruz

pics courtesy of drastic bean :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

That 4 is hard!


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Charrua

Anyone know how much it sold for @ auction?


----------



## curbserver78




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by jimmyc_@Jun 22 2006, 08:15 AM~5649351
> *Do you know how to install a new gear box, if so, can you give me some type of instructions on doing so, i need to install a new gear box in my 68, never done it before. thanks
> *


What does that have to do with Gangsters car ? :uh:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

ANYBODY KNOW WHEN GANGSTER GETS OUT


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 22 2006, 06:50 AM~5649746
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHEN GANGSTER GETS OUT
> *


'Bowtie Legacy' and 'curbserver78', please stop the bickering! Something was taking out of context and now you guys are arguing. An apology has been placed out there. Accept it and move on. 

This has the potential to be a great topic, but it'll never come to fruition by name calling and arguing. Call a truce, okay?

I personally don't know when Gangster is getting out. He sent me a nice card for Fathers Day and in it he said he has his appeal in. So, all we can do is cross our fingers and pray for him.

Hopefully I'll get a call from him soon and I'll go and visit. I'll be sure to let him know that everyone loves him and is thinking of him daily.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2006, 07:02 AM~5649798
> *'Bowtie Legacy' and 'curbserver78', please stop the bickering! Something was taking out of context and now you guys are arguing. An apology has been placed out there. Accept it and move on.
> 
> This has the potential to be a great topic, but it'll never come to fruition by name calling and arguing. Call a truce, okay?
> 
> I personally don't know when Gangster is getting out. He sent me a nice card for Fathers Day and in it he said he has his appeal in. So, all we can do is cross our fingers and pray for him.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a call from him soon and I'll go and visit. I'll be sure to let him know that everyone loves him and is thinking of him daily.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz




----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 10:08 PM~5648223
> *i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster  :biggrin:
> its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.
> *



thats what im sayin, this car is one of the baddest all time 64s its jus special... 
hopefully someone can bring it back to the states, :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

doc gets sick with it-


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 22 2006, 01:23 PM~5651722
> *doc gets sick with it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BOBO

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 22 2006, 02:58 AM~5649129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE OF THE BEST OF ALLTIME.................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:CRAZY DOC............................................................................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 22 2006, 03:23 PM~5651722
> *doc gets sick with it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i love this car and all, but i never really noticed how non-symetrical these designs are.


----------



## Guest

There is definately alot of time in the paint job on Santana.


But I cant see comparing it to Gypsy Rose.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 01:58 PM~5651930
> *There is definately alot of time in the paint job on Santana.
> But I cant see comparing it to Gypsy Rose.
> *


i love and respect gypsy rose, legend frozen in time. i think the only thing gypsy rose has on this car is time. 20 years from now if santana is around... im sure it will have the same effect on that generation.
maybe im giving the car too much credit :dunno: but im sure its not a car im going to forget.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Does anyone know if Doc really retired? 

I can't see comparing it either. Gypsy was WAY ahead of it's time when it busted out on the streets of east L.A. - ask any old timer or anyone from Imperials. That car pushed Joe Ray to make his stand in the game. 

Santana does show a fine example of what could be accomplised when you want the best of both worlds...street and show, as long as you have good builders and painters. 

Walt Prey
Doc
Crazy Art...3 of the best painters ever.


----------



## Big Rich

different type of cars,[styles],,,,,,,,,,shouldnt be comparred,,both legends


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 12:58 PM~5651930
> *There is definately alot of time in the paint job on Santana.
> But I cant see comparing it to Gypsy Rose.
> *


Why can't you see comparing 'Santana' to 'Gypsy Rose', Jason?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 03:55 PM~5652837
> *different type of cars,[styles],,,,,,,,,,shouldnt be comparred,,both legends
> *


I agree with both cars being legendary, Rich, but why do you say they're different types of cars and shouldn't be compared?


----------



## Crazy Cutty

Let me see, Gypsy Rose was one of the first lowriders to be shown to the world. :uh: 

It's like comparing Gypsy Rose to any other top lowriders in the country. Some things just can't be compared. I like the color blue, but we can go all day arguing about which color is the best, if you like orange.

Both are top cars in lowriding, but have different backgrounds behind them. Each top car will have a story. Gypsy Rose has a long history defending it's title as one of the most famous lowriders in the world.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2006, 04:59 PM~5652858
> *Why can't you see comparing 'Santana' to 'Gypsy Rose' Jason?
> *


I cant answer for Jason, But I can answer for me. 

What exactly are we trying to compare? Looks? They both have bad ass paint jobs. I think Gypsy Rose was ahead of it's time though and due to this it made a tremendous impact with Lowriding with it's interior and paint in the 70's when it busted out. you have to remember this was a street car too, drivin' all the time. If you had a Bob and Son's interior, Crazy Art or Walt Prey paint job back in thoise times, you we're the shit.

Now Santana....Besides have a very unique color scheme and it being a 64, what is it that makes the car comparable to Gypsy or ahead of it's time? Theres other "Doc" cars out there too like "Van Gogh" 63 but we don't compare them. Why?

I believe "legend" status is built on reputation. Santana was unfortuately taken away too soon to see what could develope. I hope the G makes a comeback with something better...and even better than that, I hope I can step up to the plate.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

COMPAIRING SANTANA TO GYPSY ROSE IS NOT FAIR TO EITHER CAR. 

I DON'T KNOW WHY I THOUGHT OF PUTTING IT THIS WAY BUT IT IS LIKE ASKING WHICH IS WORSE SEPTEMBER 11TH OR PEARL HARBOR. SAME TRAGEDY, DIFFERENT GENERATIONS. 

WHO IS BETTER:

GOD OR JESUS?


----------



## M.Cruz

lmao everybody got it twisted of course there will never be another gypse rose nobody was even comparing them 2 indivudualy to see what car was better..NO lowrider can ever be compared to gypse rose in that way of course not, the only thing that got compared was when homie said that this is OUR gypse rose for us as the younger generation meaning the way it has made an impact on us which i think is a reasonable statement


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 04:29 PM~5652997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the thread starter said considering the times,, this paint job has as much character as a gypse rose....Doc and Mario Gomez are 2 of the best to ever do it when it comes to picking colors :thumbsup:


----------



## Left_Hook

Can somebody post a pic of Gypsy Rose and Santana side by side?


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by Left_Hook_@Jun 22 2006, 06:29 PM~5653254
> *Can somebody post a pic of Gypsy Rose and Santana side by side?
> *


drasticbean where you at??? i know you got that :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i hope i get to see it in person someday


----------



## OrangeCounty58

a great picture, cant beat lowriding and children together

two different cars, two different times, but both have a common bond...creativity.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2006, 04:02 PM~5652874
> *I agree with both cars being legendary Rich, but why do you say they're different types of cars and shouldn't be compared?
> *


YOU JUST DONT COMPARE LEGENDS


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 22 2006, 05:45 PM~5653278
> *"above the law" comming soon!...........
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2006, 07:59 PM~5652858
> *Why can't you see comparing 'Santana' to 'Gypsy Rose' Jason?
> *


Santana is not legendary. 


Gypsy Rose is and always will be a legendary car. The 2 paint jobs cant even be compared. Gypsy Rose has details in the paint that can only be done using unthinned laquer paint, sprayed from a siphon feed spray gun, its almost a lost art, not many people will even know what I am talking about, let alone understand its unique quality that cant be duplicated using modern paints. 


Its comparing Apples to Oranges.


----------



## hotstuff5964

im not talking shit tatoo, but are you saying that a good pinstriper and a good painter couldnt replicate that paint job? granted, ive never seen it in person, but ive seen many pictures of it, just looks like a bunch of pinstriping. i dont wanna sound like im downplaying the amount of quality work it has, im sure it was a couple hundred hours doing it, but, i donno, is there more than meets the eye when you actually see it in person?

and concerning the gypsy rose comparison.... no way. there will never be another low-low to achieve the status of gypsy rose because lowriding has already hit mainstrem. hell, one of the biggest factors in lowriding reaching as large an audience it has is gypsy rose. 


just thing youngsters opinion


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 12:29 AM~5654269
> *im not talking shit tatoo, but are you saying that a good pinstriper and a good painter couldnt replicate that paint job? granted, ive never seen it in person, but ive seen many pictures of it, just looks like a bunch of pinstriping. i dont wanna sound like im downplaying the amount of quality work it has, im sure it was a couple hundred hours doing it, but, i donno, is there more than meets the eye when you actually see it in person?
> 
> and concerning the gypsy rose comparison.... no way. there will never be another low-low to achieve the status of gypsy rose because lowriding has already hit mainstrem. hell, one of the biggest factors in lowriding reaching as large an audience it has is gypsy rose.
> just thing youngsters opinion
> *



What I am saying is, some of the details in that paint job can NOT be replicated with modern paint.

I am NOT saying you cant buy some laquar paint and spray it unthinned through a siphon gun like a Binks Model 7 and TRY to get the same effect..........but unless you get you hands on some good old LEAD BASED laquar, you will never get the same effect as it looks IN PERSON. 




And my point is, Santana does not, and will never compare to Gypsy Rose, or any other surviving legendary car from the same era.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Mar 2 2005, 12:11 PM~2797929-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 11:10 AM~2802866
> *Here another pic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Joost...._@Feb 5 2006, 05:16 AM~4780105
> *ill post up some pics i was able to make last summer with Johnny, if you happen to read this pm me man havent heard from you in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58

this comparison is pointless, next we will add twilight zone, star car, dressed to kill, southside player and who knows what else


----------



## curbserver78

you got a point orangecounty58. i think santana was just a well thought out car with doc executing a beautiful paintjob that is themed but at the same time not a theme car with the bandana and all. a great use of color, especially over white. risky, but paid off. most top contenders are not using white. now, its got a story behind it and without 30 years under its belt like gypsy rose, i think its too early to say HOW legendary the car will be. but at least people are trying to compare it to gypsy rose, which says alot for the car since we really dont hear about any other cars getting compared to it. i do think however it didnt win the awards it was supposed to when it was here, imo. thank god it got a cover shot...


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 08:18 PM~5654202
> *Santana is not legendary.
> Gypsy Rose is and always will be a legendary car. The 2 paint jobs cant even be compared. Gypsy Rose has details in the paint that can only be done using unthinned laquer paint, sprayed from a siphon feed spray gun, its almost a lost art, not many people will even know what I am talking about, let alone understand its unique quality that cant be duplicated using modern paints.
> Its comparing Apples to Oranges.
> *


 







MAYBE TO YOU IT AINT LEGENDARY BUT TO US IT IS HOMIE


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## HOP SKOTCH

AND A FEW REASONS WHY SANTANA WONT BE LEGENDARY IS BECAUSE OF THE FACT THAT IT WAS FEATURED ON THE SHOW CHICO AND THE MAN AND ITS ONE OF THE FIRST RIDE THAT POPS INTO PEOPLES HEADS IS THAT IAM SURE IF YOU WERE TO ASK AN OLD SCHOOLER TO NAME A RIDE I BET THEY WOULD NAME GYPSY ROSE AND WHAT WOULD ASK WHAT SANTANA WAS


----------



## JasonJ

Ive got a Chico and the Man DVD around here somewhere, lemme see if i can get some pics of Gypsy Rose from the shows intro...


----------



## JasonJ

I just took pics of the TV screen, best i could do.... 





































History. uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

on the show chico and the man, was the car like a everyday character. or did it just pop up once in a while.

ive never any of the shows


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 04:50 PM~5656216
> *I just took pics of the TV screen, best i could do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History.  uffin:
> *



thats tight, can you tape that part and put it on youtube.com id love to see it


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 08:53 AM~5656244
> *on the show chico and the man, was the car like a everyday character. or did it just pop up once in a while.
> 
> ive never any of the shows
> *


FROM WHAT I REMEMBER THE CAR WAS USED IN THE OPENING CREDITS OF THE SHOW


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5648223
> *i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster  :biggrin:
> its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.
> *


exactly


----------



## Big Rich

santana will go down in history as one of the lowriders that was banned from the usa :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5654202
> *Santana is not legendary.
> Gypsy Rose is and always will be a legendary car. The 2 paint jobs cant even be compared. Gypsy Rose has details in the paint that can only be done using unthinned laquer paint, sprayed from a siphon feed spray gun, its almost a lost art, not many people will even know what I am talking about, let alone understand its unique quality that cant be duplicated using modern paints.
> Its comparing Apples to Oranges.
> *


How is it NOT LEGENDARY??
Sounds like what someone thats NOT from Cali would say!(and just cause your moving here,and come here twice a year,dont mean your from cali,or a vato)

SANTANA was a car that made EVERYONE say DAMN,And it was DRIVIN.
It changed standards and styles of cars being built.
compare it straight up to Gypsy rose,no.
But I believe wat coast is saying What that car has been to the old schoolers,and even my generation,is what SANTANA will Ce for alot of people in My generation,and the Newer generation.
You said it yourself,alot of people wouldnt know about the paint and style used for Gypsy rose,and Alot of the younger and Newer generation dont care(its a fact)cause GR isnt their style of car,where SANTANA ALREADY A lEGEND TO THEM,Its a LEGEND in COMPTON,with the Homies Riding in the bIGG M,and of cource to the homies holding down SANTANNA bLOCC.
It might be hard to understand cause you are on the outside looking in.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 21 2006, 07:56 PM~5647493
> *you can see the car with its new owners in japan on the new dvd, sunday driver...good shit. they show his blue gansters paradice with its new owner too- talk about what they will change and what not.
> *


did japan get this one too :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 09:18 PM~5654202
> *Santana is not legendary.
> Gypsy Rose is and always will be a legendary car. The 2 paint jobs cant even be compared. Gypsy Rose has details in the paint that can only be done using unthinned laquer paint, sprayed from a siphon feed spray gun, its almost a lost art, not many people will even know what I am talking about, let alone understand its unique quality that cant be duplicated using modern paints.
> Its comparing Apples to Oranges.
> *



saying that Santana is not legendary is wrong, this car to me is already at legend status, head to head with gypsy rose hell no, when gypsy rose came out how many people do you think thought it would be were its at today? not to many i bet...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 23 2006, 01:57 PM~5656897
> *santana will go down in history as one  of the lowriders that was banned from the usa :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, and that is sad, I dont think that was fair at all. The car should have remained in the hands of a Majestics member. 



Im not even going to respond to the other comments, no matter what I try to say, its going to end up in a dumb ass argument because "I am not from CA" and "I am not a vato".



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 23 2006, 07:06 PM~5656945
> *How is it NOT LEGENDARY??
> Sounds like what someone thats NOT from Cali would say!(and just cause your moving here,and come here twice a year,dont mean your from cali,or a vato)
> 
> SANTANA was a car that made EVERYONE say DAMN,And it was DRIVIN.
> It changed standards and styles of cars being built.
> compare it straight up to Gypsy rose,no.
> But I believe wat coast is saying What that car has been to the old schoolers,and even my generation,is what SANTANA will Ce for alot of people in My generation,and the Newer generation.
> You said it yourself,alot of people wouldnt know about the paint and style used for Gypsy rose,and Alot of the younger and Newer generation dont care(its a fact)cause GR isnt their style of car,where SANTANA ALREADY A lEGEND TO THEM,Its a LEGEND in COMPTON,with the Homies Riding in the bIGG M,and of cource to the homies holding down SANTANNA bLOCC.
> It might be hard to understand cause you are on the outside looking in.
> *




why do you always act like people who dont live in LA dont know shit? :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 03:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *





> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 23 2006, 03:00 PM~5657245
> *saying that Santana is not legendary is wrong, this car to me is already at legend status, head to head with gypsy rose hell no, when gypsy rose came out how many people do you think thought it would be were its at today? not to many i bet...
> *


At first you say its "comparable" then you say "head to head with gypsy rose *hell no*"


Which one is it?? *Comparable*, or *Hell No*??????


Santana is a bad ass car, not many cars have that many modifications done and keep it tasteful. I have always LOVED every car that Gangster owned, he ALWAYS had some of the cleanest cars that hit back bumper. So dont get me wrong, I am not hating on him, I just think all these topics here lately comparing one car to another are stupid, most of them are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Coast One

one more time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 04:44 PM~5657731
> *one more time  :biggrin:
> *


not sure why it posted twice, damn LIL froze up, you would think since they took picture hosting away the server would work.   :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 23 2006, 01:33 PM~5657672
> *why do you always act like people who dont live in LA dont know shit?  :uh:
> *


BECAUSE THEY DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2006, 01:39 PM~5657708
> *At first you say its "comparable" then you say "head to head with gypsy rose hell no"
> Which one is it?? Comparable, or Hell No??????
> Santana is a bad ass car, not many cars have that many modifications done and keep it tasteful. I have always LOVED every car that Gangster owned, he ALWAYS had some of the cleanest cars that hit back bumper. So dont get me wrong, I am not hating on him, I just think all these topics here lately comparing one car to another are stupid, most of them are comparing apples to oranges.
> *


what i get out of it is that he says its comparable in character. it doesnt have the same status as gypsy rose, and it will never be able to be compared like that. different reps.
on the second one, hes saying taht santana is already a legend. but cant go head to head with gypsy rose, its a different playing field. you cant compare the two like that.
gypsy rose has a sort of aw and mystery, where we try to unlock its secrets and try to get a feel for its era. 
santana wont have that for at least another decade.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2006, 04:48 PM~5657753
> *BECAUSE THEY DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 23 2006, 02:33 PM~5657672
> *why do you always act like people who dont live in LA dont know shit?  :uh:
> *


I love the City of Philadelphia,I love their sports teams,I love the food there,BUT I live in Cali so im only connected to Philly to a certain point.
Everyone THINKS they know whats up,and they have a RIGHT TO THIER OPINION(or your opinion)BUT If you was out here in Cali,you would see things are different then what you think.
I never said people outside of Cali dont know shit about LOWRIDING,cause we know that would be a lie,but what I mwan is most people outside of cali dont really know what going on here on these streets.
now go get your FUCCIN shine box and have a braut.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 04:48 PM~5657754
> *what i get out of it is that he says its comparable in character. it doesnt have the same status as gypsy rose, and it will never be able to be compared like that. different reps.
> on the second one, hes saying taht santana is already a legend. but cant go head to head with gypsy rose, its a different playing field. you cant compare the two like that.
> *


Both cars are bad ass in their own right. This topic is stupid though.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 23 2006, 09:49 PM~5657759
> *I love the City of Philadelphia,I love their sports teams,I love the food there,BUT I live in Cali so im only connected to Philly to a certain point.
> Everyone THINKS they know whats up,and they have a RIGHT TO THIER OPINION(or your opinion)BUT If you was out here in Cali,you would see things are different then what you think.
> I never said people outside of Cali dont know shit about LOWRIDING,cause we know that would be a lie,but what I mwan is most people outside of cali dont really know what going on here on these streets.
> now go get your FUCCIN shine box and have a braut.
> *



its still opinions, no matter where youre from. People can be informed enough to know their facts even though they are not from LA.


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2006, 01:48 PM~5657753
> *BECAUSE THEY DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRUE!!!!!


----------



## ROBERT71MC

cool car but i really like the name cause thats were im from SANTANA :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 23 2006, 12:01 AM~5654693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE TO YOU IT AINT LEGENDARY BUT TO US IT IS HOMIE
> *


UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 23 2006, 04:18 PM~5657892
> *cool car but i really like the name cause thats were im from SANTANA :thumbsup:
> *


SANTANA BLOCC?


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 10:01 PM~5654693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE TO YOU IT AINT LEGENDARY BUT TO US IT IS HOMIE
> *


I agree. Gypsy Rose is nice and it's fortunate to have been associated with a TV show. But if I had to pick betwewen the two, Santana would always win. Too bad we couldn't see both on the auction block to see which would fetch the highest bid. But why are we even discussing this, both are bad ass cars and no one can say otherwise.


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: Si Mon......Majestics Por Vida.....Legends in their own tiempo.... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 23 2006, 09:42 PM~5659782
> *UP
> *


----------



## LB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jun 23 2006, 10:50 PM~5660301
> *I agree. Gypsy Rose is nice and it's fortunate to have been associated with a TV show. But if I had to pick betwewen the two, Santana would always win. Too bad we couldn't see both on the auction block to see which would fetch the highest bid. But why are we even discussing this, both are bad ass cars and no one can say otherwise.
> *


GYPSY ROSE would win at an auction block due to the fact that it was popularized by a tv show...


i think pretty much what everyone out there is trying to say is both cars are bad ass...you really cant compare both cars to each other due to the fact that there from different eras. now to me if you really want to put both together and say ok which car would you take?????? i'd take SANTANA without a doubt.... its just my style of car... \tell you the truth i would pic SANTANA over SUNDANCE... sometimes you just cant compare and you just have to sit back and say DAMN FUCKIN SICK RIDES..... i too wish this car would have stayed in cali and a COMPTON MAJESTIC would have kept it ...but hey we all enjoyed it in the streets while it was here....

sometimes you just cant compare. come on now..we all have our opinions as to what will become a legend... 

to me the top 2 cars that will always be remembered as LEGENDS are SANTANA AND OF COURSE FULLY LOADED 2 cars that really cant be compared but are up there as some of the sickest cars out ther


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2006, 12:52 PM~5657770
> *Both cars are bad ass in their own right. This topic is stupid though.
> *


Jason, I don't have any problem with you, but it appears to me that when someone doesn't agree with you you get upset. Example, calling this topic "stupid". I don't think it is a stupid topic. It's one of the better topics that have been on here in awhile. It didn't turn sour from the beginning like so many on here do. There has beeen intelligent conversation and comparisons of these two vehicles. It's no different than being at a car show competing for a trophy. That's what judges do. Compare. And that's all everyone on here is doing. But I think you're being biased towards 'Santana' for whatever reason you may have. 'Santana' may not have come out when 'Gypsy Rose' did or be featured on a TV show or have such an intricate paint job, but it still deserves the same respect. It appeared to me from some of your comments that 'Santana' was nothing. As if anyone could get a paint job like it. And we know that is not true. 'Santana' is very detailed. That's not an everyday paint job.

I respect how you feel. You have a lot of knowledge about cars. And I can one day learn something from you, but you need to calm down a little bit. You're very passionate about lowriding as I am and everyone else that frequents this site. But you must respect everyones difference of opinion. If you felt this topic was stupid from the begining, you shouldn't have commented. Because you knew there would be a backlash. If you don't have anything positive or informative to contribute, just let it be.

So, with that said, 'Santana' is legendary as is Gangster. If anyones disagrees, you're entitled to your opinion.

Tyrone


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 24 2006, 11:13 AM~5661101
> *Jason, I don't have any problem with you, but it appears to me that when someone doesn't agree with you you get upset. Example, calling this topic "stupid". I don't think it is a stupid topic.
> 
> Tyrone
> *


it is stupid to compare the 2 cars. then again, it was probably stupid of me to even reply.


in all reality i dont care, so I should just shut up. neither one of those cars are going to make my car get finished. so with that said, im not going to reply to anything else that I dont have a direct affect on anymore on this website. :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 24 2006, 10:21 AM~5661440
> *it is stupid to compare the 2 cars. then again, it was probably stupid of me to even reply.
> in all reality i dont care, so I should just shut up. neither one of those cars are going to make my car get finished. so with that said, im not going to reply to anything else that I dont have a direct affect on anymore on this website.  :biggrin:
> *



you know man i never would compare gypsy rose to santana heah to head, like alot of people have commented that these cars are from two different eras, all im try to say is that the status of this car is equevlent(sp) to gypsy rose as a legend...

Santana is the gypsy rose of my era....


----------



## drasticbean

*this is from super show 2000... it was great to see it just lay low......*


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *



like i said homie, in character not in status, dont no one get it twisted... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 24 2006, 07:49 PM~5663369
> *you know man i never would compare gypsy rose to santana heah to head, like alot of people have commented that these cars are from two different eras, all im try to say is that the status of this car is equevlent(sp) to gypsy rose as a legend...
> 
> Santana is the gypsy rose of my era....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

I feel that both cars were ahead of their time when they busted out.Both are the top doggs in their category and era but to compare a car to a legend and then compare a legend to a full custom of ITS time is unfair.The fact that they are compared to eachother is of great honor.It just falls under what mods,paint, and so forth you like better.Both will be remembered forever,I personally like "SANTANA" better but we'll never know if it will stand the test of time being overseas.I agree with SKIM..."Santana is the Gypsy Rose of my Era..."


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 23 2006, 12:01 AM~5654693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE TO YOU IT AINT LEGENDARY BUT TO US IT IS HOMIE
> *


----------



## drasticbean

more from my collection


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 21 2006, 07:56 PM~5647493
> *you can see the car with its new owners in japan on the new dvd, sunday driver...good shit. they show his blue gansters paradice with its new owner too- talk about what they will change and what not.
> *


now that to me is disrespect,im not from cali,so yal my say im a dum ass over my comment,i saw that part and the new owner of santanna,said he was going to change some things on the car.when i heard that i was like man this guys are fuckin idiots.do they even know the history on that car,it pissed me off,knowing that gangster did all that hard work just to have two guys fuck it up.and the fact the they had it in out in the rain :angry: if they really had love for lowriding,they would leave the car alone,this is how i feel yall can dog me out i dont care if i disrespect any one my badd,but if i had bought that car first thing i would had done is get a hold of the president of the big "m" and give them a chance to get the car back.to me that's were the car belongs in the hands of the majestics...yeah they bought the car fair and square but come on dont change the car ....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 09:50 AM~5656216
> *I just took pics of the TV screen, best i could do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History.  uffin:
> *



Cool Pics. I really think Gypsy Rose should still be on Supremes though. Just because it all fit that era.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i feel you on that


----------



## streetrider

:angry: Si mon...i was mad as fuck too....first because the fukkin feds auctioned off all his cars,FOR EXPORT ONLY....was at the top of the listing....shit....they even hed the pinche advertisement in the back of Lowrider magazine,for crying out loud.....if i couldve gotten Santana,or his 67 rag,i woulda just clean the shit outta them and only driven them on a clear day.....


> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 26 2006, 09:53 AM~5669956
> *now that to me is disrespect,im not from cali,so yal my say im a dum ass over my comment,i saw that part and the new owner of santanna,said he was going to change some things  on the car.when i heard that i was like man this guys are fuckin idiots.do they even know the history on that car,it pissed me off,knowing that gangster did all that hard work just to have two guys fuck it up.and the fact the they had it in out in the rain :angry: if they really had love for lowriding,they would leave the car alone,this is how i feel yall can dog me out i dont care if i disrespect any one my badd,but if i had bought that car first thing i would had done  is get a hold of the president of the big "m" and give them a chance to get the car back.to me that's were the car belongs in the hands of the majestics...yeah they bought the car fair and square but come on dont change the car ....
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 27 2006, 06:39 AM~5675295
> *:angry: Si mon...i was mad as fuck too....first because the fukkin feds auctioned off all his cars,FOR EXPORT ONLY....was at the top of the listing....shit....they even hed the pinche advertisement in the back of Lowrider magazine*


 :0 If so, that was skanless on LRM in my opinion :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:53 AM~5669956
> *now that to me is disrespect,im not from cali,so yal my say im a dum ass over my comment,i saw that part and the new owner of santanna,said he was going to change some things  on the car.when i heard that i was like man this guys are fuckin idiots.do they even know the history on that car,it pissed me off,knowing that gangster did all that hard work just to have two guys fuck it up.and the fact the they had it in out in the rain :angry: if they really had love for lowriding,they would leave the car alone,this is how i feel yall can dog me out i dont care if i disrespect any one my badd,but if i had bought that car first thing i would had done  is get a hold of the president of the big "m" and give them a chance to get the car back.to me that's were the car belongs in the hands of the majestics...yeah they bought the car fair and square but come on dont change the car ....
> *


----------



## streetrider

:angry: Si mon...they had the ad in the back of the magazine where all the Impala parts ads usually are....and it was in more than one issue....when i get to la casa tonite,i'll look in the back issues and find out which one it's in so everyone can see it for themselves....STAY TUNED!!!!!


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2006, 06:09 AM~5675408
> *:0  If so, that was skanless on LRM in my opinion :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 27 2006, 01:56 PM~5678111
> *:angry: Si mon...they had the ad in the back of the magazine where all the Impala parts ads usually are....and it was in more than one issue....when i get to la casa tonite,i'll look in the back issues and find out which one it's in so everyone can see it for themselves....STAY TUNED!!!!!
> :machinegun:
> *


OLD NEWS


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: No disrespect Big Rich,or any Majestics reading this post,but some people didn't know.....i was just venting a little frustration.....i used to love seeing Santana roll into a show,whether it was at Compton College,Elysian Park,on the Shaw or wherever....just trying to get some of these young riders to see the car got roots deep in the Majestics skin homie


----------



## Texas Massacre

I am just glad I was able to see both cars in person. I have A nice pic of gangster in front of his drop 67 in Vegas[I will try to scan] he had 3 cars in the show the 67,Santana, and his K5 then that night he was on the strip in an Excursion with like 6 T.V.'s watching a porn and the cops had him pulled over. :cheesy: I saw Gypsy Rose at the lowrider boycott show a few years ago. That was cool they brought the car all the way to Dallas for a show in the park!


----------



## hotstuff5964

n e body have pics of gangters 67?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DIDNT G HAD A HARD AS 80S LAC BACK IN DA DAYS I THINK I REMEMBER IT:??????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 27 2006, 11:34 PM~5680291
> *n e body have pics of gangters 67?
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 28 2006, 01:23 AM~5680838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Skim

Bean, its a good thing guys like you documented this shit on film before internet times. This is the shit that people who are "magazine bred" dont get to see. Its stuff you wont likely see unless you are fortunate to have seen these cars in person. Thanks homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I hope Gangster is successful with his leagal case. Sunday Driver had a sence of sadness to it. He is one man that is very important to the Los Angeles Lowriding community. Always been a street rider where I grew up. A true role model for me.

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP G.


----------



## BIG LAZY

THE THING THAT I THOUGH WAS COOL ON GANGSTER'S PART; WAS THAT HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT WHAT HE DID TO GET LOCKED UP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING AT ALL. ALSO, TWIN WAS RIGHT, THE JAPANESE CAN DO DRESS & TRY TO BE LIKE US, BUT THEY'LL NEVER BE US. WITH MY OPINION ON SANTANA; IT WAS ONE BAD ASS RIDE & COULD YOU IMAGIN WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE RIGHT NOW? I BET YOU GANGSTER WOULD HAVE HAD EVERYTHING ENGRAVED & STILL BE RIDING THAT '64 AS A DAILY! I HAVE LOTS OF RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS & ALWAYS WILL.


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2006, 04:29 AM~5681303
> *I hope Gangster is successful with his leagal case. Sunday Driver had a sence of sadness to it. He is one man that is very important to the Los Angeles Lowriding community. Always been a street rider where I grew up. A true role model for me.
> 
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP G.
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Jun 28 2006, 03:41 AM~5681317
> *THE THING THAT I THOUGH WAS COOL ON GANGSTER'S PART; WAS THAT HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT WHAT HE DID TO GET LOCKED UP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING AT ALL.  ALSO, TWIN WAS RIGHT, THE JAPANESE CAN DO DRESS & TRY TO BE LIKE US, BUT THEY'LL NEVER BE US. WITH MY OPINION ON SANTANA; IT WAS ONE BAD ASS RIDE & COULD YOU IMAGIN WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE RIGHT NOW? I BET YOU GANGSTER WOULD HAVE HAD EVERYTHING ENGRAVED & STILL BE RIDING THAT '64 AS A DAILY!  I HAVE LOTS OF RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS & ALWAYS WILL.
> *


HE DONT LIKE ENGRAVING


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 27 2006, 10:32 PM~5680875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES BEAN YOU ARE A LOWRIDER HISTORIAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks

its definitly my favorate 64 of all time


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 27 2006, 11:25 PM~5680847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Skim

Definitely one of the nices white based cars. The color coordination on that ride is unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 28 2006, 02:32 AM~5680875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 28 2006, 11:17 AM~5682249
> *YES  BEAN YOU ARE A LOWRIDER HISTORIAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i just *LOVE THIS SHIT*... i love to take pics...since the early 90's.....i love the lifestyle we are all in......


----------



## Tyrone

I've admired "G" long before I began to writing to him. I enjoyed watching him on Young Hogg or Cali-Swangin' because he always represented for the Majestics and he hit his own switch. Gangster once said, ''I'm my own switchman.'' And if he lost a hop, he took the loss like a man. He didn't jump around hollering and screaming. That's a real rider.

Before 'Sunday Driver', "G" had said some inspirational words on Cali-Swangin' #17. He and Doc were in his backyard painting his K-5. He was saying how he doesn't see how anyone can win 'Lowrider of the Year' and isn't out riding on the streets. The streets is where it counts. He felt/feels Doc is the best painter out and that he isn't receiving his due respect. But the best part had to be when he said he will go against anyone on any level of lowriding. He doesn't care whether its hop, race, show it doesn't matter. That was some real talk.

"G" is real. Meaning, he didn't have to write me back when I began writing to him. He doesn't know me from a hole in the wall. But he knows I'm genuine. He's given me so much knowledge and encouragement I could never repay him.

Well, with that being said, does anyone have pictures of 'Santana Banana', his blue '64 with patterned top, his '96 Impala SS or his black '64 Impala convertible.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 28 2006, 01:27 AM~5680854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I remember seeing a video called "Gangsta" where rapper Lil Mo is driving G's Blazer....can't find the video though. Anyone remember that?


----------



## leo161

DID IT HAVE 5.20S CUZ IT LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 28 2006, 09:47 PM~5686237
> *DID IT HAVE 5.20S CUZ IT LOOKS LIKE IT
> *


Yes. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

Cleanest street/show 64 built so far!!!


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 27 2006, 11:27 PM~5680854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how'd this blazer end up in here? anyways, it's clean, anymore pics?.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:08 AM~5686996
> *how'd this blazer end up in here? anyways, it's clean, anymore pics?.
> *


Because somebody asked to see some of his other cars.


----------



## streetrider

:uh: If they dont know about the hard ass K-5 that G had,they really arent up on thangz....G coulda drove a different dam car every day of the week homie :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi

so does anyone have pics of his cadi?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 1 2006, 11:51 PM~5701152
> *so does anyone have pics of his cadi?
> *


DITO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2006, 06:27 AM~5687149
> *Because somebody asked to see some of his other cars.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 1 2006, 08:51 PM~5701152
> *so does anyone have pics of his cadi?
> *


Sorry to bring up old topics, but I would like to see pix too...And of the trunk of his '67 if possible. Thanx


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 09:19 AM~5970939
> *hey "T"..."G" said to tell you hi and ya'll might see him a lot sooner than ya'll think!.......
> *


 :0 

Thats good, just watched Sunday Driver last night. Good movie.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Aug 15 2006, 07:21 AM~5970949
> *:0
> 
> Thats good, just watched Sunday Driver last night.  Good movie.
> *


 :0 I guess better late than never


----------



## 187PURE

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but is Jesse Valadez' still alive and well?


----------



## smiley_62

anyone noticed on the patterns on the trunk and the hood have different patterns on different pics? It looks different on Sunday Driver to.. I asked Doc about it, and he said he did so much stuff to that car he don't remeber :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i noticed colors were different but i think it might have been lighting and the camera

and the patterns on the skirts were different too.


----------



## smiley_62

The patterns are actually different.. Doc said Gangster kept bringing it back for him to add more :cheesy: the main thing I noticed was the trunk and hood... 

Compare these pics..


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 29 2006, 05:37 AM~5687240
> *:uh: If they dont know about the hard ass K-5 that G had,they really arent up on thangz....G coulda drove a different dam car every day of the week homie :0
> *


That Blazer was hard..all of his cars were....


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 09:39 AM~5971727
> *The patterns are actually different.. Doc said Gangster kept bringing it back for him to add more  :cheesy:  the main thing I noticed was the trunk and hood...
> 
> Compare these pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 i hadnt even noticed that.


----------



## 187PURE

:nono: Unless you see it in real life, you can't go on what you see in pix or tv


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:07 AM~5971828
> *:nono: Unless you see it in real life, you can't go on what you see in pix or tv
> *


I'm lucky i saw Santana and some of his rides in real life.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:09 AM~5971833
> *I'm lucky i saw Santana and some of his rides in real life.
> *


I envy you :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

Can I ask the ?? once more? Is Jesse Valadez (owner of Gypsy Rose) still alive and well?


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:49 AM~5972075
> *I envy you :happysad:
> *


and this was years ago.. Majestics Compton came the civic supershow :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 07:19 AM~5970939
> *hey "T"..."G" said to tell you hi and ya'll might see him a lot sooner than ya'll think!.......
> *


What are you implying Mr. Wally Dogg?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 06:19 AM~5970939
> *hey "T"..."G" said to tell you hi and ya'll might see him a lot sooner than ya'll think!.......
> *


Cool. I received a letter from him yesterday and sent him a letter today. Did you give him my new number(s)? If not, I wrote them in the letter.


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 07:50 AM~5656216
> *I just took pics of the TV screen, best i could do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History.  uffin:
> *


...growing up in the 70's,this was the coolest shit!! east la was famous around the world because of chico and the man. great memories.


----------



## liljuve13

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 09:51 AM~5972093
> *Can I ask the ?? once more?  Is Jesse Valadez (owner of Gypsy Rose) still alive and well?
> *


"Yes" Jesse Sr is still alive


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:51 AM~5972093
> *Can I ask the ?? once more?  Is Jesse Valadez (owner of Gypsy Rose) still alive and well?
> *


YES HE S ALIVE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

SANTANA.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:51 AM~5972093
> *Can I ask the ?? once more?  Is Jesse Valadez (owner of Gypsy Rose) still alive and well?
> *


He's a great guy with a lot of great stories. Funny as hell too. I like kicking it with him.
He's doing well.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2006, 09:51 AM~5972093
> *Can I ask the ?? once more?  Is Jesse Valadez (owner of Gypsy Rose) still alive and well?
> *


 :biggrin: YES... :biggrin: FATHER & SON ARE DOING GREAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 12:23 AM~5977772
> *:0
> *


Thanx guys. I'm glad a legend like Jesse is still around


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:57 AM~5972151
> *and this was years ago.. Majestics Compton came the civic supershow  :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah I remember that show....that was a badass show!!

Santana is badass, the pics don't do it justice, I mean you can't keep exploring every nook and cranny on the car.

G's blazer was at that show too, that was clean as fuck too!


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## M.Cruz

:scrutinize: bump 


just watched sunday driver one moe time :biggrin:


----------



## Jinx64

what size moonroof is in the car?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for santana...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Nov 12 2006, 10:58 AM~6551701
> *what size moonroof is in the car?
> *


44".


----------



## Lowlow76

This is a little off topic, but I was watchin a movie called Venice Underground last night, anybody seen it?? I wasnt payin too close attention but there was a blue 61 rag in it that I thought had patterns by Doc. Its shown on the part where Danny Trejo dies. Am I right bout this??


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Nov 12 2006, 02:24 PM~6553310
> *This is a little off topic, but I was watchin a movie called Venice Underground last night, anybody seen it??  I wasnt payin too close attention but there was a blue 61 rag in it that I thought had patterns by Doc.  Its shown on the part where Danny Trejo dies.  Am I right bout this??
> *


bad to tha bone 

exported to japan with the rest of em


----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 12 2006, 04:38 PM~6553390
> *bad to tha bone
> 
> exported to japan with the rest of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the one. I thought I was trippin for a second, lol. Who's was that??


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Nov 12 2006, 03:33 PM~6553711
> *Thats the one.  I thought I was trippin for a second, lol.  Who's was that??
> *


the guy to the top left corner,, they call em big worm


----------



## Jinx64

did some research and the lrm article says it has a 42'' roof in it... just curious because plan on putting one in my 64 and was wondering what was the largest you could go.


----------



## Jinx64

did some research and the lrm article says it has a 42'' roof in it... just curious because plan on putting one in my 64 and was wondering what was the largest you could go. :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 11 2006, 09:39 PM~6549365
> *:scrutinize: bump
> just watched sunday driver one moe time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's the gentleman?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Nov 12 2006, 07:33 PM~6554748
> *did some research and the lrm article says it has a 42'' roof in it... just curious because plan on putting one in my 64 and was wondering what was the largest you could go. :biggrin:
> *


 44" is the Lagest avail.



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 AM~6556636
> *Who's the gentleman?
> *


Thats Doggface, G'z homie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2006, 09:39 AM~6557234
> *44" is the Lagest avail.
> Thats Doggface, G'z homie
> *


cool


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## PUPPETP13




----------



## topless_66

> :scrutinize: bump
> just watched sunday driver one moe time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 12 2006, 04:44 PM~6553763
> *the guy to the top left  corner,, they call em big worm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ranfla


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 12 2006, 03:44 PM~6553763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin: my fav 61.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 14 2007, 06:23 PM~6987175
> *jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never gonna be forgotten. and as for past posts, everyone has their own opinions. i understand what homey was saying about people not fully understanding what's going on in the streets, because it's a different kind of legend. one group of people on here are talking about the car just being on legend status in the lowlow world, while others see it as a legend in the hood/on the streets. it's all good, one love, no one should argue over this shit, everyone agrees that it's top notch, big up to the m and to g himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 14 2007, 06:51 PM~6987456
> *never gonna be forgotten.  and as for past posts, everyone has their own opinions.  i understand what homey was saying about people not fully understanding what's going on in the streets, because it's a different kind of legend.  one group of people on here are talking about the car just being on legend status in the lowlow world, while others see it as a legend in the hood/on the streets.  it's all good, one love, no one should argue over this shit, everyone agrees that it's top notch, big up to the m and to g himself.  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 14 2007, 08:23 PM~6987175
> *jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66wita6

:worship:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 14 2007, 09:23 PM~6987175
> *jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ain't nobody forgot.. esp the japanese..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the car is on a small island off of japan called OKINAWA. thats crazzy cuz they get all kinds off typhones over there


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 15 2007, 10:38 AM~6991586
> *the car is on a small island off of japan called OKINAWA. thats crazzy cuz they get all kinds off typhones over there
> *


dam.. that's scary


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yeah it is


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## Oldtimer

in some of the Japanese lowrider magazines, once in a while you can see show pictures with the Santana in it.


----------



## underageimp

> _Originally posted by 650bsb_@Jan 15 2007, 02:09 PM~6993849
> *in some of the Japanese lowrider magazines, once in a while you can see show pictures with the Santana in it.
> *


im happy it still hits the streets and that they clean it up after everytime it's driven


----------



## leo161

LOVE THIS TOPIC


----------



## smiley_62

at least its getting taken care of, but i miss seing it at shows...


----------



## kdogg213

I HAVE THAT DVD IT SICK

JUST HAD 2 COME ON HERE AND SHOW MY LOV STR8 

U KNOW WATT IT IZ 4 ALL THA LOW RYDAZ 


IT STILLL A G THANG
FROM THA TDOT 2 COMPTON

FREEEEEEE

$  G  $


----------



## allbusiness

I hope they quashed the plans on putting carbon fiber and taking some of the chrome out.


----------



## kdogg213

YE BRO THEY NEED 2 JUST LEAVE IT


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 16 2007, 11:19 AM~7000362
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey bish.. did you any $ for sunday driver?


----------



## ricndaregal

i seen the sunday driver yesterday good shit big M  but what i wanna know is after they sold it to someone outside the country if that person wanted to could they bring it back here to the states and register it you think? or sell it back to some one here in the states.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 06:55 PM~5652837
> *different type of cars,[styles],,,,,,,,,,shouldnt be comparred,,both legends
> *


YUP!


----------



## 187PURE

COMPARING GYPSY ROSE TO SANTANA IS JUST LIKE COMPARING MUHAMMID ALI TO MIKE TYSON; TWO DIFFERENT STYLES TWO DIFFERENT ERAS.


----------



## 187PURE

I got luv for Doc and G but the Gypsy Rose is a breath taking work of art. I mean...look at the fine details..look at the craftsmanship and virtual flawlessness. Only an extraordinary artist can do work like this. It's fuckin' beautiful :happysad:


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 16 2007, 11:39 AM~7001637
> *I got luv for Doc and G but the Gypsy Rose is a breath taking work of art.  I mean...look at the fine details..look at the craftsmanship and virtual flawlessness.  Only an extraordinary artist can do work like this.  It's fuckin' beautiful :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: wrong topic...


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 09:24 AM~7000402
> *hey bish.. did you any $ for sunday driver?
> *


is the pope GERMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 16 2007, 04:20 PM~7003493
> *made no cents with that one.................mike was a a joe F.  ali was the greatist........ :biggrin:
> *


Tyson has diareah of the brains but he was still a bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7003439
> *i think you putting too much on it.......it was on tv....it has rose's......uh....stop hammer time....the santana.....is the standard by which many cars are trying to still reach.........
> *


I have an eye for art...been an artist for over 30 years


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 16 2007, 02:15 PM~7003439
> *i think you putting too much on it.......it was on tv....it has rose's......uh....stop hammer time....the santana.....is the standard by which many cars are trying to still reach.........
> *


ITS JUST FUCKED UP I DONT THINK G GOT ENOUGH TIME TO SHOW IT OFF AS MUCH AS GYPSY ROSE WAS SHOWIN. DIDNT MAKE ANYTHING BETTER GETTIN SOLD OUT OF THE COUNTRY  CANT COMPARE THEM THOUGH BUT THEY ARE DECADE SETTERS ITS TO BAD MAN WHAT HAPPENED TO SANTANA THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2007, 06:04 PM~7004665
> *ITS JUST FUCKED UP I DONT THINK G GOT ENOUGH TIME TO SHOW IT OFF AS MUCH AS GYPSY ROSE WAS SHOWIN. DIDNT MAKE ANYTHING BETTER GETTIN SOLD OUT OF THE COUNTRY   CANT COMPARE THEM THOUGH BUT THEY ARE DECADE SETTERS ITS TO BAD MAN WHAT HAPPENED TO SANTANA THOUGH
> *


I disagree with all of you. I think Santana has had quite a bit of exposure. Thanks to a little help from Lowrider Magazine people know enough about the Santana. Regardless of it being in the states for a short period of time.


----------



## Stickz

Yea I remember buying LRM, One of my favorite cover cars.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *



santana IS the gypsy rose of our era,theres a lot of clean 64s out thier, but theres something special about Santana that sets it apart from the rest..


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 17 2007, 01:51 PM~7013136
> *santana IS the gypsy rose of our era,theres a lot of clean 64s out thier, but theres something special about Santana that sets it apart from the rest..
> *


thank you!.......art....off the hook....crome....100%.....hydros.....trunk.....and damm that motor....wow...now park it next to gypsy.....and ......slam dunk......but with that said ...gypsy has history and a big fan base.....and it's a inperals car which says alott......but..still i think santana was befor it's time and .gypsy was just another super nice car :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 10:52 PM~5654669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

Anyone know where can I pick up a copy of the DVD?


----------



## ricndaregal

aye wally how much was the paint job on santana?


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 17 2007, 02:09 PM~7013317
> *aye wally how much was the paint job on santana?
> *


priceless! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 02:11 PM~7013336
> *amazon .com :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7013240
> *thank you!.......art....off the hook....crome....100%.....hydros.....trunk.....and damm that motor....wow...now park it next to gypsy.....and ......slam dunk......but with that said ...gypsy has history and a big fan base.....and it's a inperals car which says alott......but..still i think santana was befor it's time and .gypsy was just another super nice car :cheesy:
> *


No doubt. I'm not saying anything less about Santana except its Super Duty. I'm only speakin' on the paint as far as Gypsy Rose. If I had a choice between the two of course it would be Santana. But come on. Look at the paint quality and fine details on Gypsy...Says a lot to me.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 17 2007, 04:09 PM~7013311
> *Anyone know where can I pick up a copy of the DVD?
> *


Record it from cable tv (Showtime) :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7013694
> *No doubt.  I'm not saying anything less about Santana except its Super Duty.  I'm only speakin' on the paint as far as Gypsy Rose.  If I had a choice between the two of course it would be Santana.  But come on.  Look at the paint quality and fine details on Gypsy...Says a lot to me.
> *


The Gypsy Rose was ahead it's time. When It touched down on the Blvd, It blew all the competition away. It's a car that made everyone want to join Imperials or compete against them. It set the bar in East L.A. with it's paint and interior. And keep in mind it was not lifted untill about 1998 by Richard at Evergreen Hydraulics.

Gypsy's paint scheme is also very unique like Santana's. I'm pretty sure it's lead based and the way it was shot well, I'm not sure if it can be done nowadays. I've always loved Gypsy and I'm friends with the Valadez's ....I've also heard good stories about the car which, to me, make it my favorite 64.

I think what the Santana has done for the Majestics is the same thing what Gypsy Rose has done for the Imperials. It's the clubs Flagship and it put them on the map in an even bigger way.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2007, 05:10 PM~7014546
> *The Gypsy Rose was ahead it's time. When It touched down on the Blvd, It blew all the competition away. It's a car that made everyone want to join Imperials or compete against them. It set the bar in East L.A. with it's paint and interior. And keep in mind it was not lifted untill about 1998 by Richard at Evergreen Hydraulics.
> 
> Gypsy's paint scheme is also very unique like Santana's. I'm pretty sure it's lead based and the way it was shot well, I'm not sure if it can be done nowadays. I've always loved Gypsy and I'm friends with the Valadez's ....I've also heard good stories about the car which, to me, make it my favorite 64.
> 
> I think what the Santana has done for the Majestics is the same thing what Gypsy Rose has done for the Imperials. It's the clubs Flagship and it put them on the map in an even bigger way.
> *


quite being philosophical you weenie :uh:


----------



## ag since 73

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 01:23 PM~5645995
> *am i trippin? lol jus a thought man, to me one of the baddest 64s ever built, anybody got any clean pics of it...?
> *


that gangsters shit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2007, 04:12 PM~7014562
> *quite being philosophical you weenie :uh:
> *


I like typing and thinking. :uh:


----------



## ag since 73

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 02:12 PM~7013351
> *priceless! :biggrin:
> *


wally wut up this is curt ag from nebraska i mrt u up at blvd about 2 yrs ago @ NEW YRS


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 04:23 PM~7014640
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 17 2007, 01:51 PM~7013136
> *santana IS the gypsy rose of our era,theres a lot of clean 64s out thier, but theres something special about Santana that sets it apart from the rest..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Niether rides can be touched. But if the heavens opened up and dropped one in my drive way........... it'd have to be the Santana 64.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg




----------



## EAR Impala

A couple of considerations that could apply for a legend; the time a car has been in existance and the original owner continues to be in possession of the car. Just my thoughts may they be right or wrong.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jan 24 2007, 05:04 PM~7073589
> *A couple of considerations that could apply for a legend; the time a car has been in existance and the original owner continues to be in possession of the car. Just my thoughts may they be right or wrong.
> *


I disagree. As long as the car is still in existance.


----------



## EAR Impala




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala+Jan 24 2007, 03:04 PM~7073589-->
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of considerations that could apply for a legend; the time a car has been in existance and the original owner continues to be in possession of the car. Just my thoughts may they be right or wrong.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to agree. If the car has been preserved anf if the OG owner still has it...it makes the car a lot more interesting.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 25 2007, 09:40 AM~7080993
> *I disagree.  As long as the car is still in existance.
> *


True...to a degree.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2007, 06:31 PM~7085453
> *the first time i written sumthang this year ......STFU..........stop hating on the homie ...the feds got him.....the car got sold...that's that,,  azz hole...the car is the car....and if it's off the hook ......THAT'S THAT......whoever got the pink.....it could be pee wee herman......and just cause sumone keeps a rust bucket don't make it better,,,,stupid fuc :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2007, 05:31 PM~7085453
> *the first time i written sumthang this year ......STFU..........stop hating on the homie ...the feds got him.....the car got sold...that's that,,  azz hole...the car is the car....and if it's off the hook ......THAT'S THAT......whoever got the pink.....it could be pee wee herman......and just cause sumone keeps a rust bucket don't make it better,,,,stupid fuc :uh:
> *


C'mon Wally...all that emotion ain't nessesary. I'm not trying to "hate" or argue about this. What, I can't give my view?

I have nothing but respect for G and his club and I love Santana, I know what happened and it's unfortuanate.

Anywayz bro..I think you need to chill and show some respect for a mans opinion.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2007, 07:24 PM~7086698
> *.........you chill ...that's my opinion....and i think yours is wack...ok sue me......i love the rose....but i got mad mad props for the tanna....ok..blast from the past...i  ..we...was busting crome undie's on the street and that took the whole st. by surprize......money ant a thing was what we was saying...i use to bust that rear end up on the car behind me....and beat..come on, lit the park up![ and the lowrider show befor they had dj's and concerts}...... now... that how everybody does it......let me stop therr....i ant triping just game reconize game....
> *


  It's all good.


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2007, 09:24 PM~7086698
> *.........you chill ...that's my opinion....and i think yours is wack...ok sue me......i love the rose....but i got mad mad props for the tanna....ok..blast from the past...i  ..we...was busting crome undie's on the street and that took the whole st. by surprize......money ant a thing was what we was saying...i use to bust that rear end up on the car behind me....and beat..come on, lit the park up![ and the lowrider show befor they had dj's and concerts}...... now... that how everybody does it......let me stop therr....i ant triping just game reconize game....
> *


That's wazzup, but you lost me a lil bit. Is this a general statement or a response to Shaw? It seems a lil off the tangent. Anyway, respects


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jan 24 2007, 02:04 PM~7073589
> *A couple of considerations that could apply for a legend; the time a car has been in existance and the original owner continues to be in possession of the car. Just my thoughts may they be right or wrong.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2007, 03:25 PM~7084821
> *I would have to agree. If the car has been preserved anf if the OG owner still has it...it makes the car a lot more interesting.
> True...to a degree.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP FRED!!!!!!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 10:52 PM~5654669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Tyrone

Whether or not 'G' owns it, it's in the U.S.A or not, or if the car presently exist or not, 'Santana' is legendary. Period.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 26 2007, 03:35 PM~7095796
> *Whether or not 'G' owns it, it's in the U.S.A or not, or if the car presently exist or not, 'Santana' is legendary. Period.
> *


It is.


----------



## 187PURE

I like "Gangster's Paradise". The mural has a deep-deep meaning and is from the heart. It pays homage to a hood and some fallin casualties. If there's any car I would want back in the states more than ever it would have to be G's Paradise. It does'nt just belong to G, it belongs to the hood.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7094077
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP FRED!!!!!!!!
> *



it doesn't matter who owns the car now, its who built it, "G" built a few nice ass rides, just that Santana made him a legend....:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## wally dogg




----------



## TrueOGcadi

:0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 3 2007, 11:48 PM~7168341
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Doesn't get any better than that! :biggrin:


----------



## spider97

comparing gypsy to santana cannot be done. i think santana has legendery status both cus its a bad ass car but also cus it was built by gangster. gangster is like joe ray or the dealbas to the black lowrider community. the black lowriders of the past have always been known for being on the streets big ratt ted wells gary may etc etc i think what gangster did was kept it street but added that show touch that hadnt been crossed by the black lowrider ( last one i can rember was freaky five owned by a guy named david girly) everyone will always have diffrent opinions on what the baddest lowrider will be when it comes to this style of car my favorite is twilight zone


----------



## TrueOGcadi

this is what lowriding is about,build your car and drive that muthafucka... :biggrin: 

[free gangsta


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 27 2007, 12:58 PM~7364723
> *this is what lowriding is about,build your car and drive that muthafucka... :biggrin:
> 
> [free gangsta
> *


best video ever homie


----------



## copone cad

ttt


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 27 2007, 04:58 PM~7364723
> *this is what lowriding is about,build your car and drive that muthafucka... :biggrin:
> 
> [free gangsta
> *












X10 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 3 2007, 09:48 PM~7168341
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just another drunken night...  

just my imagination


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 3 2007, 09:51 PM~7399599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X10 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


That chick is fine :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for a badd ass 64...


----------



## JasonJ

Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 3 2007, 09:48 PM~7168341
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam the 4 is clean!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 09:03 PM~5663420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump for a beautiful car.....
> 
> the car just speaks to you.... *


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2007, 08:49 PM~8073631
> *Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?
> *


i dont wanna see it :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2007, 08:49 PM~8073631
> *Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?
> *


you got to be jokin right??


----------



## elias

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2007, 06:55 PM~8073658
> *bump for a beautiful car.....
> 
> the car just speaks to you....
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2007, 08:59 PM~8073685
> *i dont wanna see it  :nosad:
> *


IF IT'S TRUE, GOES TO SHOW HOW SOME MUTHAFUCKAS DON'T VALUE SHIT


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8073631
> *Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?
> *


4 real? sum1 post it up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:tears:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8073631
> *Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?
> *


you took out of context..they was talking about that bunk post about 7g's to build a car you mistook it for the TANNA....nice try...... :uh: go skip to my lue my darling! :0


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2007, 10:08 AM~8081701
> *IF IT'S TRUE, GOES TO SHOW HOW SOME MUTHAFUCKAS DON'T VALUE SHIT
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 02:56 PM~8083507
> *you took out of context..they was talking about that bunk post about 7g's to build a car you mistook it for the TANNA....nice try...... :uh: go skip to my lue my darling! :0
> *


I didnt take anything out of context... where i saw the comment wasnt in that 7 g's lowrider topic, in a completely different topic. So youre saying its not true?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 11 2007, 04:29 PM~8084587
> *I didnt take anything out of context... where i saw the comment wasnt in that 7 g's lowrider topic, in a completely different topic. So youre saying its not true?
> *


where did you see it and who said it..cause doc would be the only person to fix it


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 05:35 PM~8084647
> *where did you see it and who said it..cause doc would be the only person to fix it
> *


Hell i dunno, it was somewhere in off topic 4 or 5 days ago??? But it wasnt that 7 g's post because i havent checked that shit since that guy stopped posting.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

how would they know? they wouldnt know if they stayed in okinawa japan or knows the person who gots the car :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 11 2007, 04:48 PM~8083866
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


AW GO SUCK AN EGG :tongue:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jun 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8084736
> *how would they know? they wouldnt know if they stayed in okinawa japan or knows the person who gots the car  :uh:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 11 2007, 04:41 PM~8084688
> *Hell i dunno, it was somewhere in off topic 4 or 5 days ago??? But it wasnt that 7 g's post because i havent checked that shit since that guy stopped posting.
> *


hell i dunno....... :uh: ...check yo-self :angry:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 21 2006, 07:30 PM~5647382
> *my buddy kevin did the set up on santana, shit was nice. where is the car today, what kinda shape is it in?
> *


isn't it in japan?


----------



## Oldtimer

On "Sunday Driver" the current owner was talking about some _"upgrades."_ (under the trunk area???)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2007, 09:10 AM~8088521
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Is everyone done sucking each others dicks yet? Damn sensitive ass females... :roflmao: 

Someone said a pic of the Santana car was posted somewhere on this site with the side in primer... i wanted to see it for myself, so i asked. And everyone knows the car is in Japan along with most of the other cars that they auctioned off (welcome to 3 years ago)... but it seems like the only one that has a chance of remaining unchanged is the blue 67 rag (i think its called "Gangsters Paradise"?) since the new owner seems to appreciate the car... unlike the other fucks that ended up with the Santana car, they dont seem to appreciate it for what it is.... so i assumed those Japanese guys fucked up Santana while they were out chasing pussy or something.... but i guess some people got their thongs all knotted up because in the other topic i said that Santana doesnt deserve to be in the top 50 cars ever... :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 05:21 AM~8095033
> *Is everyone done sucking each others dicks yet? Damn sensitive ass females... :roflmao:
> 
> Someone said a pic of the Santana car was posted somewhere on this site with the side in primer... i wanted to see it for myself, so i asked. And everyone knows the car is in Japan along with most of the other cars that they auctioned off (welcome to 3 years ago)... but it seems like the only one that has a chance of remaining unchanged is the blue 67 rag (i think its called "Gangsters Paradise"?) since the new owner seems to appreciate the car... unlike the other fucks that ended up with the Santana car, they dont seem to appreciate it for what it is.... so i assumed those Japanese guys fucked up Santana while they were out chasing pussy or something.... but i guess some people got their thongs all knotted up because in the other topic i said that Santana doesnt deserve to be in the top 50 cars ever... :roflmao:
> *


HEAR SAY HEAR SAY :uh: YOU ASSUMED...ROOT WORD ASS DUDE IF YOU DON'T HAVE 100% CONCRETE EVIDENCE, THEN WHY BOTHER


----------



## JasonJ

Go back and reread my post that you quoted and try to comprehend what i typed... try really hard... reading is fundamental.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 09:02 AM~8095459
> *Go back and reread my post that you quoted and try to comprehend what i typed... try really hard... reading is fundamental.
> *


AND THE TRUTH IS GOLDEN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 13 2007, 09:50 AM~8095692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DON'T BLAME YOU FOR LAUGHING AT THIS BULLSHIT DOGG. THE BOTTOM LINE IS, THE CAR IS NOT IN G's POSSESION SO WHY GO OFF ON THE DEEP END ABOUT IT.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2007, 09:03 AM~8095779
> *I DON'T BLAME YOU FOR LAUGHING AT THIS BULLSHIT DOGG.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS, THE CAR IS NOT IN G's POSSESION SO WHY GO OFF ON THE DEEP END ABOUT IT.
> *


Stay off the pipe homie... i just asked a question.


----------



## JasonJ

Ok, ok... damn!


----------



## Big Rich

:angry:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 07:22 AM~8095905
> *Ok, ok... damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JASON GO FUCK SOME GOATS


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8095958
> *:angry:
> JASON GO FUCK SOME GOATS
> *


BIG RICH GO STROKE YOUR DRIVESHAFT.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 08:22 AM~8095905
> *Ok, ok... damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey dookie howzer...santana banana was a whole different car.....should'nt you be on your moped...i heard that's how you get down!!! :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 10:04 AM~8095791
> *Stay off the pipe homie... i just asked a question.
> *


DAWG YOU'RE A REAL TRIP :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 13 2007, 09:38 AM~8096011
> *hey dookie howzer...santana banana was a whole different car.....should'nt you be on your moped...i heard that's how you get down!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 look, its fixed! Did we just witness miracle? :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2007, 09:41 AM~8096031
> *DAWG YOU'RE A REAL TRIP :uh:
> *


Buck 'em down with tha clip and tha trigga, screamin like Eiht yellin "come on *****"....
Nappy head motherfuckas in a Coupe DeVille, lightin' shit up like fire marshal Bill....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8096089
> *Buck 'em down with tha clip and tha trigga, screamin like Eiht yellin "come on *****"....
> Nappy head motherfuckas in a Coupe DeVille, lightin' shit up like fire marshal Bill....
> 
> *


oh gee...another white rapper.....god help us :uh: jason do you have any idea what that crystal meth is doing to ya???...don't ban me ...i'm just trying to be funny!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8096089
> *Buck 'em down with tha clip and tha trigga, screamin like Eiht yellin "come on *****"....
> Nappy head motherfuckas in a Coupe DeVille, lightin' shit up like fire marshal Bill....
> 
> *


...You see I hops on the flo like my ***** Domino and get a big fat sack of yay


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 13 2007, 07:57 AM~8096131
> *oh gee...another white rapper.....god help us :uh: jason do you have any idea what that crystal meth is doing to ya???...don't ban me ...i'm just trying to be funny!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 13 2007, 08:31 AM~8095958
> *:angry:
> JASON GO FUCK SOME GOATS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8096131
> *oh gee...another white rapper.....god help us :uh: jason do you have any idea what that crystal meth is doing to ya???...don't ban me ...i'm just trying to be funny!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sorry you dont know nothin' about Sp, Sp, Sp, Spice 1 sucka... i was having a conversation with 187 in reference to the CD cover in his avatar.... if i wanted to have a conversation with you like that i would have to go way back to a time when they played music on one of these....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2007, 10:05 AM~8096188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


VALAS VERGA!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 13 2007, 10:57 AM~8096131
> *oh gee...another white rapper.....god help us *


Don't mess with Mc Serch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 10:14 AM~8096257
> *Don't mess with Mc Serch!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


You know what im gonna tell your ass at the Individuals picnic this weekend????
TIME TO STEP OFFFFFFF! :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8096238
> *Sorry you dont know nothin' about Sp, Sp, Sp, Spice 1 sucka... i was having a conversation with 187 in reference to the CD cover in his avatar.... if i wanted to have a conversation with you like that i would have to go way back to a time when they played music on one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clown, with jokes like that you should go off and join a circus, o fresh booty..sucker :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 11:12 AM~8096238
> *Sorry you dont know nothin' about Sp, Sp, Sp, Spice 1 sucka... i was having a conversation with 187 in reference to the CD cover in his avatar.... if i wanted to have a conversation with you like that i would have to go way back to a time when they played music on one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ACTUALLY, THE TRACK YOU'RE REFERING TO COMES FROM THIS ALBUM


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:0


----------



## Tyrone

What's with all this hate?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2007, 05:37 PM~8098495
> *What's with all this hate?
> *


I DON'T THINK IT'S HATE. MUTHAFUCKAS ARE JUST MISINFORMED


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 09:13 AM~8096248
> *VALAS VERGA!!!
> *


NARIZ DE PITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 05:21 AM~8095033
> *Is everyone done sucking each others dicks yet? Damn sensitive ass females... :roflmao:
> 
> Someone said a pic of the Santana car was posted somewhere on this site with the side in primer... i wanted to see it for myself, so i asked. And everyone knows the car is in Japan along with most of the other cars that they auctioned off (welcome to 3 years ago)... but it seems like the only one that has a chance of remaining unchanged is the blue 67 rag (i think its called "Gangsters Paradise"?) since the new owner seems to appreciate the car... unlike the other fucks that ended up with the Santana car, they dont seem to appreciate it for what it is.... so i assumed those Japanese guys fucked up Santana while they were out chasing pussy or something.... but i guess some people got their thongs all knotted up because in the other topic i said that Santana doesnt deserve to be in the top 50 cars ever... :roflmao:
> *


ONE THING THAT'S TRUE ABOUT THIS STATEMENT IS THAT MAWFUCKAS USE MATERIAL SHIT AT THEIR ADVANTAGE. BACK IN MY DAYS WE DIDN'T HAVE CARS AND 24'S AND ALL THIS OL SHIT ****** HAVE NOW AT THEIR DISPOSALS. YOU HAD TO HAVE GAME OR GOOD LOOKS OR BOTH. BITCHES NOWADAYS SEE THE SHINY SHIT AND THINK YOU GOT GRAVY. AND MAWFUCKAS USE THAT SHINY SHIT AS A SMOKE SCREEN FOR THESE HOS.


----------



## Tyrone

'JasonJ', you've let it be known in another topic how you feel about the 'Santana' being excluded from LRM's 'Top 50' list, so why come into a topic dedicated to the 'Santana' and express that? Also, if you feel the 'Santana's' exclusion from the list was just, do you feel the exclusion of 'Orange Nightmare' or 'Eight Ball '61' was just? Or the inclusion of 'Freshly Squeezed' and 'Touch of Gold' was just over the 'Santana', 'Orange Nightmare', or 'Eight Ball '61'?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 14 2007, 01:04 PM~8104314
> *'JasonJ', you've let it be known in another topic how you feel about the 'Santana' being excluded from LRM's 'Top 50' list, so why come into a topic dedicated to the 'Santana' and express that? Also, if you feel the 'Santana's' exclusion from the list was just, do you feel the exclusion of 'Orange Nightmare' or 'Eight Ball '61' was just? Or the inclusion of 'Freshly Squeezed' and 'Touch of Gold' was just over the 'Santana', 'Orange Nightmare', or 'Eight Ball '61'?
> *


This shit just gets funnier and funnier to me.... i guess ill entertain your questions, although it would have been better placed in the other topic about the top 50.... but im sure theres more "back up" in this topic right?  

What needs to be established first is that i didnt come into this topic talking about this car shouldnt be in the top 50, i came into this topic asking if something happened to the car. It was said that there was a pic posted up with the side of the car in primer, its pretty simple.... two unrelated topics. However, a few fans of the car, fans of the owner, members of the same car club, whatever... want to turn this topic around and make it about me saying the car doesnt belong in the top 50. Thats fine, ill play along, its good entertainment. I dont know why it bothers people that much that i think that car doesnt belong in the top 50? Its never been my intention to pick the car apart, thats why i havent said anything other than it doesnt belong in the top 50... out of respect, but if people really want specifics, just look at the car with an unbiased eye, and if you still think it belongs in the top 50, lol... well.... all i have to say is that maybe peoples standards are different. I have said more than once that this is one of my favorite 64's out there, but nice paint doesnt get a car into the top 50 in my personal opinion. It was the "TOP 50 CARS FEATURED IN LRM OVER THE PAST 30 YEARS" not "TOP 50 CARS FROM THE HOOD THAT WERE BUILT FOR THE STREET BUT ARE ACTUALLY NICE ENOUGH TO HOLD ITS OWN AT SHOWS"... if it was that kind of list, it might be #1... but its not that kind of list.  

As for the other cars you mentioned, hmmm... although Orange Nitemare is one of my personal favorite cars of all time, in the context of "top 50 cars ever featured in LRM" i think it would be borderline.... im not upset that it didnt get in, but yea, i wouldnt have any compliants if it was on the list. The Eighball car... just like i feel with the Santana car.... not top 50 material, ahead of its time, yes, top 50, no, maybe if they make a top 100 list someday. Freshly Squeezed and Touch of Gold no way, not even in the top 100, or 200, 300... just because a car was featured in a movie doesnt make it top 50, thats a joke..... just like a car with badass paint but lacking detail in every other area doesnt belong there either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Take a hike Jason!!!!! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 14 2007, 08:49 PM~8107237
> *Take a hike Jason!!!!! :angry:
> 
> Isnt this about the time when someone is supposed to come in and call me a "hater" lololol....
> 
> *


Nah, i like it here! :biggrin:

I think this is the time when someone is supposed to bust out the "hater".... lol.

Its just personal opinion, although i guess in this topic it would be considered unpopular, but thats ok, you dont have to agree.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2007, 07:49 PM~8107241
> *Nah, i like it here!  :biggrin:
> 
> I think this is the time when someone is supposed to bust out the "hater".... lol.
> 
> Its just personal opinion, although i guess in this topic it would be considered unpopular, but thats ok, you dont have to agree.
> *


HATTTEEERRRR!!! in my best Jeremy Rogers voice, of course :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8107087
> *This shit just gets funnier and funnier to me.... i guess ill entertain your questions, although it would have been better placed in the other topic about the top 50.... but im sure theres more "back up" in this topic right?
> 
> What needs to be established first is that i didnt come into this topic talking about this car shouldnt be in the top 50, i came into this topic asking if something happened to the car. It was said that there was a pic posted up with the side of the car in primer, its pretty simple.... two unrelated topics. However, a few fans of the car, fans of the owner, members of the same car club, whatever... want to turn this topic around and make it about me saying the car doesnt belong in the top 50. Thats fine, ill play along, its good entertainment. I dont know why it bothers people that much that i think that car doesnt belong in the top 50? Its never been my intention to pick the car apart, thats why i havent said anything other than it doesnt belong in the top 50... out of respect, but if people really want specifics, just look at the car with an unbiased eye, and if you still think it belongs in the top 50, lol... well.... all i have to say is that maybe peoples standards are different. I have said more than once that this is one of my favorite 64's out there, but nice paint doesnt get a car into the top 50 in my personal opinion. It was the "TOP 50 CARS FEATURED IN LRM OVER THE PAST 30 YEARS" not "TOP 50 CARS FROM THE HOOD THAT WERE BUILT FOR THE STREET BUT ARE ACTUALLY NICE ENOUGH TO HOLD ITS OWN AT SHOWS"... if it was that kind of list, it might be #1... but its not that kind of list.
> 
> As for the other cars you mentioned, hmmm... although Orange Nitemare is one of my personal favorite cars of all time, in the context of "top 50 cars ever featured in LRM" i think it would be borderline.... im not upset that it didnt get in, but yea, i wouldnt have any compliants if it was on the list. The Eighball car... just like i feel with the Santana car.... not top 50 material, ahead of its time, yes, top 50, no, maybe if they make a top 100 list someday. Freshly Squeezed and Touch of Gold no way, not even in the top 100, or 200, 300... just because a car was featured in a movie doesnt make it top 50, thats a joke..... just like a car with badass paint but lacking detail in every other area doesnt belong there either.
> *


What do you find funny about this? It's not about having "back up" as you stated above, but getting to the reasons you feel the 'Santana' was justifiably excluded from LRM's "Top 50" list. What should the 'Santana' have had to be included specifically according to your standards? I know you're just one person and one opinion, but you know I respect and value your opinion for whatever it's worth.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana 64, nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## Lil Brandon

does anyone know what month and year santana was featured in LRM.?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 20 2007, 04:11 PM~9494452
> *does anyone know what month and year santana was featured in LRM.?
> *


 8/02


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 22 2006, 02:58 AM~5649129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no disrespect to the man because im from florida and i even I know how much of a legend doc is but why does the man look like a bum.everytime i see him on videos hes lookin the same.how much does he charge to do work on rides if makes a grip he should dress fresher to represent himself rite not that he really needs it.LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 20 2007, 04:49 PM~9494761
> *no disrespect to the man because im from florida and i even I know how much of a legend doc is but why does the man look like a bum.everytime i see him on videos hes lookin the same.how much does he charge to do work on rides if makes a grip he should dress fresher to represent himself rite not that he really needs it.LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT :thumbsup:
> *


when you are working you dont get all dress up to ruin your nice close.i dont know how many times i got all pimped out and a customer came and went to work and i ruined my clothes.


----------



## smiley_62

DOC CAN GET PIMPED OUT IF HE WANTED TO... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 20 2007, 04:49 PM~9494761
> *no disrespect to the man because im from florida and i even I know how much of a legend doc is but why does the man look like a bum.everytime i see him on videos hes lookin the same.how much does he charge to do work on rides if makes a grip he should dress fresher to represent himself rite not that he really needs it.LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT :thumbsup:
> *


I've been around Doc personally and he's a workaholic. His work speaks for itself, not his clothes. And he has a BIG life outside of doing cars like playing music so he just likes to relax a lot. When your a man like Doc..u don't need to dress up.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 20 2007, 05:17 PM~9495027
> *DOC CAN GET PIMPED OUT IF HE WANTED TO...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## smiley_62

VERY ARTISTIC FELLA... THE MAN IS BLESSED WITH SUCH GOOD TALENT...


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2007, 04:17 PM~9494495
> *8/02
> *


thanks man!


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2007, 06:24 PM~9495095
> *I've been around Doc personally and he's a workaholic. His work speaks for itself, not his clothes. And he has a BIG life outside of doing cars like playing music so he just likes to relax a lot. When your a man like Doc..u don't need to dress up.
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 20 2007, 04:49 PM~9494761
> *no disrespect to the man because im from florida and i even I know how much of a legend doc is but why does the man look like a bum.everytime i see him on videos hes lookin the same.how much does he charge to do work on rides if makes a grip he should dress fresher to represent himself rite not that he really needs it.LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wsrider

well i am glad that i had the chance to see both cars gypsy rose/santana and a few of gansters other cars. but i was wondering if anyone has info on the location of the car now? i know its on okinawa but i am trying to get in contact with the owner or shop were its at or anyone who knows were its at today. im gonna plan a trip out their next year and want to see it again in person if possible? let me know or PM me with any info....


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 20 2007, 06:11 PM~9494452
> *does anyone know what month and year santana was featured in LRM.?
> *


august 2002 issue


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 20 2007, 04:49 PM~9494761
> *no disrespect to the man because im from florida and i even I know how much of a legend doc is but why does the man look like a bum.everytime i see him on videos hes lookin the same.how much does he charge to do work on rides if makes a grip he should dress fresher to represent himself rite not that he really needs it.LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT :thumbsup:
> *


well if your in his line of work would wanna be wearing some old clothes or would you wear some fubu (Not even sure if their still around if not then that makes me out dated) clothes and some bad a set of new nikes


----------



## wsrider

well i am glad that i had the chance to see both cars gypsy rose/santana and a few of gansters other cars. but i was wondering if anyone has info on the location of the car now? i know its on okinawa but i am trying to get in contact with the owner or shop were its at or anyone who knows were its at today. im gonna plan a trip out their next year and want to see it again in person if possible? let me know or PM me with any info.... 


--------------------

1997 and 2004 lowrider club of the year.


does anyone know how to locate the car or shop????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OKINAWA IS A NICE PLACE, WELL TO ME IT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I BET YOU CAN GO TO OKINAWA AND FIND IT, SOME 1 KNOWS WHERE ITS AT, IF IT STILL IN OKINAWA, THE ISLANS ONLY BUT SO BIG, THE LOWRIDING COMUNITY KNOWS WATS UP


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## 64SS

Is Doc still painting? This ? might be answered already but haven't read all 18 pages. If so what is he working next?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8073631
> *Someone said there was a current pic posted of the car with one side in primer? Wheres the pic and what happened?
> *


its in one of the japan topics and its been fixed since the guy who painted the panel owns one of those crazy ass japanese pokemon vans ima try and pull the website where it can barely be seen in the background


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

First car I ever seen with chrome floor pans... :worship: Santana was before its time for the street.... Oh yeah, forgot to say the first street car I ever seen at the Super Show. Gangster showed his car at the show and knew LRM was going to be prejudice and showed anyway. Just to prove a point. He had the cleanest shit. He pretty much said fuck you to LRM. His shit was street. :thumbsup: They did the same thing to Kepo With Supreme Hustler.


----------



## hotstuff5964

why does a everybody refer to santana as a street car? :dunno: santana was more like a damn show car that was driven on the street 


also, wasn't this topic like 150 pages before


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT WAS A STREET CAR NOT A TRAILER QUEEN FOOL


----------



## hotstuff5964

i never said it was a trailer queen...


i basically said it was a show condition street car,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I SAY ITS A STREET CAR THAT CAN COMPETE WITH THE TRAILER CARS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2007, 01:11 AM~9563539
> *why does a everybody refer to santana as a street car? :dunno: santana was more like a damn show car that was driven on the street
> also, wasn't this topic like 150 pages before
> *


ill break it down for you
car+trailer=show car
car+a driver=streey car


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 30 2007, 12:24 AM~9563190
> *First car I ever seen with chrome floor pans... :worship: Santana was before its time for the street.... Oh yeah, forgot to say the first street car I ever seen at the Super Show. Gangster showed his car at the show and knew LRM was going to be prejudice and showed anyway. Just to prove a point. He had the cleanest shit. He pretty much said fuck you to LRM. His shit was street. :thumbsup: They did the same thing to Kepo With Supreme Hustler.
> *


i guess he knew even though he didnt win a trophy from lrm he was the peoples champ.look how many people he influenced.i know me personly i have a 64 project and when its done i want it to be just good as gangster did it.there are alot of haters on lil that will not give credit where credit is do.santana is one of the top lowrider ever built :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 30 2007, 06:36 AM~9564201
> *i guess he knew even though he didnt win a trophy from lrm he was the peoples champ.look how many people he influenced.i know me personly i have a 64 project and when its done i want it to be just good as gangster did it.there are alot of haters on lil that will not give credit where credit is do.santana is one of the top lowrider ever built  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## wsrider

gonna fly to okinawa this friday for a week, i hope i can just ask around and find the car? if so will post pic's later


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 2 2008, 02:00 AM~9585293
> *gonna fly to okinawa this friday for a week, i hope i can just ask around and find the car? if so will post pic's later
> *


TAKE ME WITH YOU :biggrin: , IM THINKIN THAT SHIT IS LIKE IN THE NAHA CITY AREA?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 2 2008, 12:00 AM~9585293
> *gonna fly to okinawa this friday for a week, i hope i can just ask around and find the car? if so will post pic's later
> *


have a safe trip and hopefully you will be coming back with some nice pics


----------



## wsrider

flew into NAHA AIRPORT this morning. weather is nice here. gonna hit the clubs and bars tonight and hit some shops tomorrow and c is anyone knows were the car is located? :dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2008, 05:25 AM~9604168
> *flew into NAHA AIRPORT this morning. weather is nice here. gonna hit the clubs and bars tonight and hit some shops tomorrow and c is anyone  knows were the car is located?  :dunno:
> *


good luck.if you find it get a couple pics of the trunk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn u lucky, oki is a very nice place to be at, on the weekends go down town thats where the lowriders at, or find a lowrider and follow them to the spots  take lots of pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TTT


----------



## daddyworld

looking good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2008, 07:25 AM~9604168
> *flew into NAHA AIRPORT this morning. weather is nice here. gonna hit the clubs and bars tonight and hit some shops tomorrow and c is anyone  knows were the car is located?  :dunno:
> *


so whats the word?? i got a couple of lowrider shops numbers over there if you need them


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 4 2008, 05:25 AM~9604168
> *flew into NAHA AIRPORT this morning. weather is nice here. gonna hit the clubs and bars tonight and hit some shops tomorrow and c is anyone  knows were the car is located?  :dunno:
> *


hows your trip going?any luck finding santana


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats what im sayin, wats the deal :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider

well just got back and here's the deal. i met alot of people that know the car and owner but wont let me know were it is or meet the person. its like a big secret their. but i did find out that the car was sold last year and has a new owner in okinawa. but i did meet alot of cool people and ended up hangin with andrew from GOODTIMES CC who is a marine stationed out there and wants to start a chapter out their.. but nobody would tell me shit about the car who owns it now? and how much it was sold for? they all just said NO to everything not really sure why. but they they did give me some recent pic's taken last month at a local carshow. so will post those up. and i did hang with some cool locals and riders their. its a good spot to go to much better and way cheaper tha TOKYO thats for sure. but i did have alot of fun searching  anywayz.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn now thats crzzy, did you take any pics of there riders over there??? hurry and post pics :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 10 2008, 01:09 AM~9655951
> *well just got back and here's the deal. i met alot of people that know the car and owner but wont let me know were it is or meet the person. its like a big secret their. but i did find out that the car was sold last year and has a new owner in okinawa. but i did meet alot of cool people and ended up hangin with andrew from GOODTIMES CC who is a marine stationed out there and wants to start a chapter out their.. but nobody would tell me shit about the car who owns it now? and how much it was sold for? they all just said NO to everything not really sure why. but they they did give me some recent pic's taken last month at a local carshow. so will post those up. and i did hang with some cool locals and riders their. its a good spot to go to much better and way cheaper tha TOKYO thats for sure. but i did have alot of fun searching   anywayz.
> *


i hope they didnt mess it up and thats why everything was such a big secret


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that car is gettin passed around alote, wasent it a owner in main land japan then it went to okinawa? hope the 67 is straight


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## wsrider

gonna post some pic's this week when i get time. the car looks the same from what i seen. all the pic's taken last month car still looks good. and i got some of the local riders i met while down..


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 11 2008, 08:42 AM~9665506
> *gonna post some pic's this week when i get time. the car looks the same from what i seen. all the pic's taken last month car still looks good. and i got some of the local riders i met while down..
> *


still the same setup in the trunk, or carbon fibre city? hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 11 2008, 02:42 AM~9665506
> *gonna post some pic's this week when i get time. the car looks the same from what i seen. all the pic's taken last month car still looks good. and i got some of the local riders i met while down..
> *


cool i cant wait to see the pis from there


----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2008, 02:01 AM~9665722
> *cool i cant wait to see the pis from there
> *


x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2008, 02:01 AM~9665722
> *cool i cant wait to see the pis from there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jan 11 2008, 05:30 PM~9669810
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around: PICS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 11 2008, 02:42 AM~9665506
> *gonna post some pic's this week when i get time. the car looks the same from what i seen. all the pic's taken last month car still looks good. and i got some of the local riders i met while down..
> *


you killin me homie whats up with the pics lol


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 08:03 PM~5663420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from super show 2000... it was great  to see it just lay low......
> *


i hope they give him is cars back when he get out


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 20 2007, 06:17 PM~9495027
> *DOC CAN GET PIMPED OUT IF HE WANTED TO...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is he black- spainish or both


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 15 2008, 07:51 PM~9704896
> *i hope they give him is cars back when he get out
> *


not gonna happen


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 15 2008, 09:53 PM~9704906
> *is he black- spainish or both
> *


spanish what :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 15 2008, 07:51 PM~9704896
> *i hope they give him is cars back when he get out
> *


i dont think he would want it back.just wait to he builds his next ride


----------



## MikeS

damn i thought i was goin to see 21 pages of santana pics, all i see is 20 pages of nut bouncin' replys :angry: :angry:


(the few pics that are here are sick tho)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9704896
> *i hope they give him is cars back when he get out
> *


what do you mean give them back?! they were auctioned off + G don't want them cars back. it's just like if somebody tampered with your woman. would you want the bitch back after that?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 16 2008, 08:26 AM~9708316
> *damn i thought i was goin to see 21 pages of santana pics, all i see is 20 pages of nut bouncin' replys :angry:  :angry:
> (the few pics that are here are sick tho)
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wsrider

hey been busy since i been back to work, so havent had time to transfer the pic's.. :angry: but gonna post em'up soon as i can!! but the car and trunk set up still the same.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i realy want to see pics of the rides in oki oh and santana


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 16 2008, 01:51 AM~9704896
> *i hope they give him is cars back when he get out
> *


awesome ride the hydro setup in the trunk is sick as hell


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 16 2008, 07:33 PM~9713727
> *hey been busy since i been back to work, so havent had time to transfer the pic's.. :angry:  but gonna post em'up soon as i can!! but the car and trunk set up still the same.
> *


----------



## fairydust87

:biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 17 2008, 03:00 AM~9717100
> *awesome ride the *new Japanese* hydro setup in the trunk is sick as hell
> *


fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJcqWhnrJFc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THAT DIDNT WENT TO JAPAN RIGHT?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 01:04 AM~9744498
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJcqWhnrJFc
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 01:04 AM~9744498
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJcqWhnrJFc
> *


Good shit Rich. Hope he touches down soon.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9746746
> *Good shit Rich. Hope he touches down soon.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Theres a 4th Banana comin'...and G knows about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2008, 11:23 AM~9746867
> *Theres a 4th Banana comin'...and G knows about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2008, 02:23 PM~9746867
> *Theres a 4th Banana comin'...and G knows about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


talkin bout your 4?


----------



## wsrider

well finally!! here are some recent pic's of SANTANA taken last month (dec) at a carshow in OKINAWA.  hope this works. got more pic's to upload...


http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/jayher/


----------



## TONE LOCO

thanks wsrider for the pics


----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i been there before, cool pics good to see it still doin it, anymore pics of there riders?


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Dirt422

Damn they into Donks too??? They copy anything good or bad....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit its everybody :uh:


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2008, 06:12 PM~9765684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wsrider

yeah . got more pic's of some local riders. also got some from the TOKYO show and the autosalon08 post more soon as i get a chance.


----------



## impala_631

:cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 24 2008, 04:44 AM~9770673
> *yeah . got more pic's of some local riders. also got some from the TOKYO show and the autosalon08 post more soon as i get a chance.
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2008, 04:12 PM~9765684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE PICS TAKEN?I HEARD THAT CAR WAS IN A CRASH


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2008, 12:50 PM~9789677
> *HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE PICS TAKEN?I HEARD THAT CAR WAS IN A CRASH
> *


 :0 :0 ...........say it aint so


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i doubt it


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2008, 11:50 AM~9789677
> *HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE PICS TAKEN?I HEARD THAT CAR WAS IN A CRASH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 24 2008, 04:44 AM~9770673
> *yeah . got more pic's of some local riders. also got some from the TOKYO show and the autosalon08 post more soon as i get a chance.
> *


----------



## LOCOS63




----------



## TrueOGcadi

now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk  

gangsta


----------



## bigstew22

I have never seen that video ...off da chain Thank you for posting that !


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 15 2008, 04:49 PM~10176445
> *now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk
> 
> gangsta
> *


real shit right there


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 15 2008, 04:49 PM~10176445
> *now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk
> 
> gangsta
> *


real shit right there


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

gangsta ..................


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 15 2008, 05:49 PM~10176445
> *now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk
> 
> gangsta
> *


real talk and a real rida.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

.......gangster said hi ...will see ya'll soon!!!!....on everythang...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy: let tha big triple og free


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 19 2008, 08:13 AM~10204390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......gangster said hi ...will see ya'll soon!!!!....on everythang...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 19 2008, 08:13 AM~10204390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......gangster said hi ...will see ya'll soon!!!!....on everythang...
> *


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:15 PM~10224477
> *
> *


SWEET


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 07:28 PM~5647377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:


----------



## ack1

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 22 2008, 10:41 AM~10228647
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this car was one of the best 64 i eva seen to bad it ended up in japan they should at least keep it here for the fam you know :tears: :dunno:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

:biggrin: 

santana banana


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10457048
> *:biggrin:
> 
> santana banana
> *


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTMFT


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ack1_@Mar 26 2008, 06:38 PM~10262837
> *this car was one of the best 64 i eva seen to bad it ended up in japan they should at least keep it here for the fam you know :tears:  :dunno:
> *


well it was repoe'd and only available for sale overseas, so it could not stay :uh:


----------



## santanero

KE ONDA HOMIES SANTA ANA IS MY HOME TOWN,SALUDOS :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i talked to a buddy of mine who stays in okinawa and he talked to the guy who owns it and he said he will never disrespect the car he gives respect to the mejestics and the owner gangster, he worships santana :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11070991
> *i talked to a buddy of mine who stays in okinawa and he talked to the guy who owns it and he said he will never disrespect the car he gives respect to the mejestics and the owner gangster, he worships santana :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11070991
> *i talked to a buddy of mine who stays in okinawa and he talked to the guy who owns it and he said he will never disrespect the car he gives respect to the mejestics and the owner gangster, he worships santana :biggrin:
> *



 like i said before. Santana is the gyspsy rose of our era.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Damn.... .


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 12 2008, 10:06 PM~11074714
> * like i said before. Santana is the gyspsy rose of our era.
> *


couldnt have said it better. I was really kinda bummed it didnt make Lowrider Mags list of top cars a while back. This car really got slept on I hate to say but it did.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 09:12 PM~11074739
> *couldnt have said it better. I was really kinda bummed it didnt make Lowrider Mags list of top cars a while back. This car really got slept on I hate to say but it did.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi




----------



## TRAVIESO87

Santana is one of the cleanest cars I've ever seen hands down a legend 
FREE GANGSTER
Can't wait to see what he builds when he touches down


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT homies, for a legend of a 64 

and i will say it again, that the Santana IS the gypsy rose of our era.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Oct 5 2008, 08:34 PM~11786866
> *TTT homies, for a legend  of a 64
> 
> and i will say it again, that the Santana IS the gypsy rose of our era.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Aug 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11402861
> *Santana is one of the cleanest cars I've ever seen hands down a legend
> FREE GANGSTER
> Can't wait to see what he builds when he touches down
> *


yes sir


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 20 2008, 01:13 AM~10204390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......gangster said hi ...will see ya'll soon!!!!....on everythang...
> *


Damn fine car.....damn fine photo.


----------



## Kivao

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2008, 12:50 PM~9789677
> *HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE PICS TAKEN?I HEARD THAT CAR WAS IN A CRASH
> *


it was but you cant tell it only drove around for 2 days with a primered fender


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 04:40 AM~12054892
> *Damn fine car.....damn fine photo.
> *


WALLY DOGG!!!! AINT NUTHIN LIKE A 44INCH MOON :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 02:40 AM~12054892
> *Damn fine car.....damn fine photo.
> *


 :0


----------



## streetrider

:wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Sweet 64 Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

very clean car.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTMT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2008, 12:12 AM~11074739
> *couldnt have said it better. I was really kinda bummed it didnt make Lowrider Mags list of top cars a while back. This car really got slept on I hate to say but it did.
> *


big time bro!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2008, 03:50 PM~9789677
> *HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE PICS TAKEN?I HEARD THAT CAR WAS IN A CRASH
> *


no fuckin way dude, is this true?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w
^that shit is sad as fuck, you can tell Gangster loved that car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Kivao

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 12 2008, 04:51 PM~12138128
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w
> ^that shit is sad as fuck, you can tell Gangster loved that car.
> *


well he shouldn't have been a fucking idiot and got locked up


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

shit happens...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

G is a hustler he the took the risk and knew what could happend but anybody who ever been in hte game knows it dont last forever. alot of people dont have the heart to put it on the line to touch the kind of money he did. Dont hate respect a real GANGSTA..His cars speak for themselves.


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 04:18 AM~12143422
> *G is a hustler he the took the risk and knew what could happend but anybody who ever been in hte game knows it dont last forever. alot of people dont have the heart to put it on the line to touch the kind of money he did. Dont hate respect a real GANGSTA..His cars speak for themselves.
> *


well said.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Kivao_@Nov 12 2008, 08:52 PM~12139377
> *well he shouldn't have been a fucking idiot and got locked up
> *


DUDE YOU JUST DON'T GET IT.. AND IT'S NOT WORTH THE TIME EXPLAINING TO YOU


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Kivao_@Nov 12 2008, 06:52 PM~12139377
> *well he shouldn't have been a fucking idiot and got locked up
> *


its called surviving i know friends now that are trying to do right with a full and a part time job and still struggling


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 12 2008, 04:47 PM~12138102
> *no fuckin way dude, is this true?
> *


no, just re-doing it and i mean total overhaul.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 13 2008, 02:20 PM~12146314
> *no, just re-doing it  and i mean total  overhaul.... :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE IT'S ALL FOR THE BETTER. IT WAS FINE IN IT'S PREVIOUS CONDITION hno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 13 2008, 03:20 PM~12146314
> *no, just re-doing it  and i mean total  overhaul.... :biggrin:
> *


I hope Doc is redoing the paint.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 13 2008, 12:20 PM~12146314
> *no, just re-doing it  and i mean total  overhaul.... :biggrin:
> *


u musta caught wind of that yellow nightmare thats gunnin' foe dat azz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 04:24 PM~12148641
> *u musta caught wind of that yellow nightmare thats gunnin' foe dat azz!!!!!!!!!
> *


you aint got nothing for the dogg


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 13 2008, 07:49 PM~12150512
> *you aint got nothing for the dogg
> *


he pm'd me saying he was gonna pop me on slauson with the ducc taped .38 :uh:


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 07:28 PM~5647377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## ALCATRAZ

FREE GANGSTER


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5652997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chivo6four




----------



## ELCOMPITA

1 badass 64!


----------



## All Out Customs

Santana is a masterpiece and if its getting a makeover, man I can't wait to see it. Free GANGSTA so that he can bust it out on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:56 AM~12344009
> *Santana is a masterpiece and if its getting a makeover, man I can't wait to see it.  Free GANGSTA so that he can bust it out on a Sunday afternoon.
> *


The 'Santana' isn't getting a makeover (that I know of). It's no longer in the U.S.. It's in Japan. When released, 'Gangster' has plans to build a car far superior to the 'Santana'.


----------



## bonez209

IZ GANGSTA STILL LOCKED UP......GOT SUNDAY DRIVER???


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 07:28 PM~5647377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: WICKED :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 5 2008, 07:28 AM~12344290
> *The 'Santana' isn't getting a makeover (that I know of). It's no longer in the U.S.. It's in Japan. When released, 'Gangster' has plans to build a car far superior to the 'Santana'.
> *



Oh my bad bro, I must have read shit too fast or something, well props to Gangster and the Big M for putting it down through the years.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 5 2008, 10:28 AM~12344290
> *When released, 'Gangster' has plans to build a car far superior to the 'Santana'.
> *


when you see santana you see a piece of history.you start askin yourself hows gangsta going to top santana and if anyone can build a car far superior to santana gangsta the man.free gangsta


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 6 2008, 05:26 AM~12351913
> *when you see santana you see a piece of history.you start askin yourself hows gangsta going to top santana and if anyone can build a car far superior to santana gangsta the man.free gangsta
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 5 2008, 09:28 AM~12344290
> * When released, 'Gangster' has plans to build a car far superior to the 'Santana'.
> *


 :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 6 2008, 05:26 AM~12351913
> *when you see santana you see a piece of history.you start askin yourself hows gangsta going to top santana and if anyone can build a car far superior to santana gangsta the man.free gangsta
> *


It's possible to build a car superior to the 'Santana'. I believe 'Gangster' when he says he will. He ('Gangster') has quite the imagination.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2008, 01:31 PM~12353692
> *It's possible to build a car superior to the 'Santana'. I believe 'Gangster' when he says he will. He ('Gangster') has quite the imagination.
> *


wow, thats not going to be easy,but if he does ill start another topic


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 6 2008, 04:36 PM~12354604
> *wow, thats not going to be easy,but if he does ill start another topic
> *


You're right, it won't be easy. Look back at some of top cars before the 'Santana'. And look at the ones that came after. 'Santana' set a mark/trend with fully patterned cars. Besides the patterns, cars today are very detailed. The 'Santana' was detailed, but not at the level of todays cars. Some have stretched their details to the underside of the car. Examples of this are 'Sundance '63', 'Main Event '63', 'Aqua Boogie '59', and 'Masterpiece '59'.

'G' has his work set out for him, but I'm confident he'll do it.


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 7 2008, 02:13 PM~12360487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST UP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 6 2008, 03:31 PM~12353692-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible to build a car superior to the 'Santana'. I believe 'Gangster' when he says he will. He ('Gangster') has quite the imagination.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Dec 6 2008, 09:31 PM~12355721
> *You're right, it won't be easy. Look back at some of top cars before the 'Santana'. And look at the ones that came after. 'Santana' set a mark/trend with fully patterned cars. Besides the patterns, cars today are very detailed. The 'Santana' was detailed, but not at the level of todays cars. Some have stretched their details to the underside of the car. Examples of this are 'Sundance '63', 'Main Event '63', 'Aqua Boogie '59', and 'Masterpiece '59'.
> 
> 'G' has his work set out for him, but I'm confident he'll do it.
> *


What up Ty. I'm curious as to what year Chevy he gonna build!....I know it's gonna be sicc none the less though.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 13 2008, 02:53 AM~12418452
> *What up Ty.  I'm curious as to what year Chevy he gonna build!....I know it's gonna be sicc none the less though.
> *


he said a 59 vert on Sunday Driver. I'd like to see him build a 64 to top Santana, just me though.


----------



## AZ state-city CG

uffin: :420:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Whenever the Compton M's ready to go get the Santana let me know we can snag it and float it back on 4 rubber rafts I got your guys' baccs


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 7 2008, 03:13 PM~12360487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 12 2008, 11:53 PM~12418452
> *What up Ty.  I'm curious as to what year Chevy he gonna build!....I know it's gonna be sicc none the less though.
> *


Chilling, 'E'! I know he want's to build another '64 Impala. He's given me some great ideas for when I build mine.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## DEWEY




----------



## fesboogie

bump for "Santana"


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## wally dogg

:biggrin:


----------



## chopperdogg69

y is gangster locked up?


----------



## chopperdogg69

i could be wrong but i heard for drugs?


----------



## bartman

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 15 2008, 04:49 PM~10176445
> *now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk
> 
> gangsta
> *


that is the realist shit right there


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Dec 17 2008, 05:19 PM~12457820
> *that is the realist shit right there
> *


x12


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RB84REGAL




----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

Gypsy Rose is an ICON. The paint scheme has yet to be replicated and never will be. Each rose was done by hand. The roof is a work of art unto itself and the Bob and Sons interior still holds up. He focused his time and money on all the right things. Anyone can dip everything in chrome. That doesn't take much imagination, just a lot of money.

Santana has the details down but the paint job is nothing more than a bunch of NIKE® swoops made up to look like a bandanna. I fades look like something off a '70's van conversion done with a rattle can and the side pattern doesn't really flow and neither does the roof. Most of the work looks like it was stenciled. The guy who did the work may be respected in some circles but looks like he was sleep walking through this one.

In all fairness, I've seen it once in at a show and give it props for the engine and trunk but the rest is pretty forgettable. Let's see if anyone remembers or is still talking about Santana 30+ years from day it was built like the Gypsy Rose.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 06:55 AM~12549916
> *Gypsy Rose is an ICON. The paint scheme has yet to be replicated and never will be. Each rose was done by hand. The roof is a work of art unto itself and the Bob and Sons interior still holds up. He focused his time and money on all the right things. Anyone can dip everything in chrome. That doesn't take much imagination, just a lot of money.
> 
> Santana has the details down but the paint job is nothing more than a bunch of NIKE® swoops made up to look like a bandanna. I fades look like something off a '70's van conversion done with a rattle can and the side pattern doesn't really flow and neither does the roof. Most of the work looks like it was stenciled. The guy who did the work may be respected in some circles but looks like he was sleep walking through this one.
> 
> In all fairness, I've seen it once in at a show and give it props for the engine and trunk but the rest is pretty forgettable. Let's see if anyone remembers or is still talking about Santana 30+ years from day it was built like the Gypsy Rose.
> *


* :roflmao: ........That's all you get....shouldn't even get that. Ain't no future in ya hatin' ...Hater. Everybody knows that Gypsy Rose was sic and ahead of it's time. This thread not about GR though, it's about Santana, MARK. Bounce with that ole' bullshit lil bum.  PS I'd bet yo' life on it that we'll still be talking about Santana more that 30+ years from now, even haters like you :roflmao: Disrespecting a DOC paint job like that you done lost your mind newbie with 17 posts.*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 29 2008, 05:53 AM~12549970
> * :roflmao: ........That's all you get....shouldn't even get that.  Ain't no future in ya hatin' ...Hater.  Everybody knows that Gypsy Rose was sic and ahead of it's time.  This thread not about GR though, it's about Santana, MARK.  Bounce with that ole' bullshit lil bum.   PS I'd bet yo' life on it that we'll still be talking about Santana more that 30+ years from now, even haters like you :roflmao: Disrespecting a DOC paint job like that you done lost your mind newbie with 17 posts.
> *


And I'm co-signing that! Ignorant motherfucker. :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 08:29 AM~12550324
> *And I'm co-signing that! Ignorant motherfucker.  :uh:
> *


now I see why all the brothers stopped showing


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 05:55 AM~12549916
> *Gypsy Rose is an ICON. The paint scheme has yet to be replicated and never will be. Each rose was done by hand. The roof is a work of art unto itself and the Bob and Sons interior still holds up. He focused his time and money on all the right things. Anyone can dip everything in chrome. That doesn't take much imagination, just a lot of money.
> 
> Santana has the details down but the paint job is nothing more than a bunch of NIKE® swoops made up to look like a bandanna. I fades look like something off a '70's van conversion done with a rattle can and the side pattern doesn't really flow and neither does the roof. Most of the work looks like it was stenciled. The guy who did the work may be respected in some circles but looks like he was sleep walking through this one.
> 
> In all fairness, I've seen it once in at a show and give it props for the engine and trunk but the rest is pretty forgettable. Let's see if anyone remembers or is still talking about Santana 30+ years from day it was built like the Gypsy Rose.
> *


IVE GOT TO DISAGREE! IVE HAD THE PRIVELEDGE TO SEE SANTANA IN PERSON AND IT WAS A ROLLIN PIECE OF ART.THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL WAS AMAZING. DOC DID HIS THANG....AND GEEZ HEART WAS INTO IT... I CAN APPRECIATE WHAT HE DID,,, I FEEL THAT WAY ABOUT MY 3/EL AMO ....PEACE


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 29 2008, 08:55 AM~12550405
> *IVE GOT TO DISAGREE! IVE HAD THE PRIVELEDGE TO SEE SANTANA IN PERSON AND IT WAS A ROLLIN PIECE OF ART.THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL WAS AMAZING. DOC DID HIS THANG....AND GEEZ HEART WAS INTO IT... I CAN APPRECIATE WHAT HE DID,,, I FEEL THAT WAY ABOUT MY 3/EL AMO ....PEACE
> *


'El Amo', congratulations on the cover of this months LRM. Beautiful '65 Impala convertible. 

And I just realized there's irony to your post here. You and 'Doc' are both featured in this months (February '09) issue of LRM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 04:55 AM~12549916
> *Gypsy Rose is an ICON. The paint scheme has yet to be replicated and never will be. Each rose was done by hand. The roof is a work of art unto itself and the Bob and Sons interior still holds up. He focused his time and money on all the right things. Anyone can dip everything in chrome. That doesn't take much imagination, just a lot of money.
> 
> Santana has the details down but the paint job is nothing more than a bunch of NIKE® swoops made up to look like a bandanna. I fades look like something off a '70's van conversion done with a rattle can and the side pattern doesn't really flow and neither does the roof. Most of the work looks like it was stenciled. The guy who did the work may be respected in some circles but looks like he was sleep walking through this one.
> 
> In all fairness, I've seen it once in at a show and give it props for the engine and trunk but the rest is pretty forgettable. Let's see if anyone remembers or is still talking about Santana 30+ years from day it was built like the Gypsy Rose.
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 04:55 AM~12549916
> *Gypsy Rose is an ICON. The paint scheme has yet to be replicated and never will be. Each rose was done by hand. The roof is a work of art unto itself and the Bob and Sons interior still holds up. He focused his time and money on all the right things. Anyone can dip everything in chrome. That doesn't take much imagination, just a lot of money.
> 
> Santana has the details down but the paint job is nothing more than a bunch of NIKE® swoops made up to look like a bandanna. I fades look like something off a '70's van conversion done with a rattle can and the side pattern doesn't really flow and neither does the roof. Most of the work looks like it was stenciled. The guy who did the work may be respected in some circles but looks like he was sleep walking through this one.
> 
> In all fairness, I've seen it once in at a show and give it props for the engine and trunk but the rest is pretty forgettable. Let's see if anyone remembers or is still talking about Santana 30+ years from day it was built like the Gypsy Rose.
> *


Are you serious? The Santana is a cold piece of work and for someone to say that DOC was sleep walking while painting this car is nothing more than a insult to one of the best painters alive.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 29 2008, 09:43 AM~12550609
> *Are you serious? The Santana is a cold piece of work and for someone to say that DOC was sleep walking while painting this car is nothing more than a insult to one of the best painters alive.
> *


Dig it!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 29 2008, 12:43 PM~12550609
> *Are you serious? The Santana is a cold piece of work and for someone to say that DOC was sleep walking while painting this car is nothing more than a insult to one of the best painters alive.
> *


what's sad is there are alot of people who don't give the man the props he deserves, how old is Doc now? 60ish atleast and still gettin down like he was 20 on some patterns. When this man is dead and gone everybody will be wishing they could have him back to paint their car. There are some bad ass painter's out there but this dude is the real deal, dude's like Doc only come around so often.


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

Hey, did mean to upset anyone. I agree with all of you, The quality of Doc's work can't be denied but like I said, A bunch of Nike® swoops made up to look like a doo-rag isn't much to look at. How can "Papa Don't Take No Mess" come out so nice and this one not? Who's to say. 

If the owner was happy than his money was well spent. That should be the reason anyone customizes a car. If an owner decides to build a show car than he is intending to put it up for judging and public scrutiny. 

"Hater" has become a pretty generic term for anyone on this board who doesn't agree with the group. Get over it. Doc is a grown man and a professional. He doesn't need a bunch of you to run in his defense. If you need to fight for a cause, go feed the homeless or something.

If we can't agree to disagree than whats the point of this board? Low Riding used to be a form of self expression not to act like a bunch of sheep. What the hell happened?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 12:51 PM~12551765
> *Hey, did mean to upset anyone. I agree with all of you, The quality of Doc's work can't be denied but like I said, A bunch of Nike® swoops made up to look like a doo-rag isn't much to look at. How can "Papa Don't Take No Mess" come out so nice and this one not? Who's to say.
> 
> If the owner was happy than his money was well spent. That should be the reason anyone customizes a car. If an owner decides to build a show car than he is intending to put it up for judging and public scrutiny.
> 
> "Hater" has become a pretty generic term for anyone on this board who doesn't agree with the group. Get over it. Doc is a grown man and a professional. He doesn't need a bunch of you to run in his defense. If you need to fight for a cause, go feed the homeless or something.
> 
> If we can't agree to disagree than whats the point of this board? Low Riding used to be a form of self expression not to act like a bunch of sheep. What the hell happened?
> *


I hear what U saying homie, everyone has thier right to their opinion.

But U came in here blatantly putting "Santana". 

You prolly could have came in like "I like the Santana, but I think Gypsy Rose was done better" and left it at that...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 29 2008, 01:10 PM~12551873
> *I hear what U saying homie, everyone has thier right to their opinion.
> 
> But U came in here blatantly putting "Santana".
> 
> You prolly could have came in like "I like the Santana, but I think Gypsy Rose was done better" and left it at that...
> *


Right. The debate between 'Gypsy Rose' and 'Santana' was long over with. The title of the topic is the 'Santana'. Not 'Santana versus Gypsy Rose'. Comparisons were made along the way, but the overall topic is about 'Santana'.

Your post blasted 'Docs'' work as if anyone can come along and do what he did. Check yourself before you post something ignorant like that again.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 04:17 PM~12551908
> *Right. The debate between 'Gypsy Rose' and 'Santana' was long over with. The title of the topic is the 'Santana'. Not 'Santana versus Gypsy Rose'. Comparisons were made along the way, but the overall topic is about 'Santana'.
> 
> Your post blasted 'Docs'' work as if anyone can come along and do what he did. Check yourself before you post something ignorant like that again.
> *


I agree, Santana and Gypsy Rose are two totally different cars both unique and both works of art. Yet both were streetable show cars, and I think that's why people compare the two. Gypsy Rose was way ahead of it's time and it most have been done right because it's still around. I would say cars like Santana, Main Event, Certified Gangsta, and Cherry 64 are the Gypsy Rose's of our generation. Different people like different things though and we can't knock someone for having opinions other than our own. There are styles of cars I don't like but I can honestly say I appreciate any car that takes time and effort to build.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 12:51 PM~12551765
> *Hey, did mean to upset anyone. I agree with all of you, The quality of Doc's work can't be denied but like I said, A bunch of Nike® swoops made up to look like a doo-rag isn't much to look at. How can "Papa Don't Take No Mess" come out so nice and this one not? Who's to say.
> 
> If the owner was happy than his money was well spent. That should be the reason anyone customizes a car. If an owner decides to build a show car than he is intending to put it up for judging and public scrutiny.
> 
> "Hater" has become a pretty generic term for anyone on this board who doesn't agree with the group. Get over it. Doc is a grown man and a professional. He doesn't need a bunch of you to run in his defense. If you need to fight for a cause, go feed the homeless or something.
> 
> If we can't agree to disagree than whats the point of this board? Low Riding used to be a form of self expression not to act like a bunch of sheep. What the hell happened?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 29 2008, 02:51 PM~12551765
> *Hey, did mean to upset anyone. I agree with all of you, The quality of Doc's work can't be denied but like I said, A bunch of Nike® swoops made up to look like a doo-rag isn't much to look at. How can "Papa Don't Take No Mess" come out so nice and this one not? Who's to say.
> 
> If the owner was happy than his money was well spent. That should be the reason anyone customizes a car. If an owner decides to build a show car than he is intending to put it up for judging and public scrutiny.
> 
> "Hater" has become a pretty generic term for anyone on this board who doesn't agree with the group. Get over it. Doc is a grown man and a professional. He doesn't need a bunch of you to run in his defense. If you need to fight for a cause, go feed the homeless or something.
> 
> If we can't agree to disagree than whats the point of this board? Low Riding used to be a form of self expression not to act like a bunch of sheep. What the hell happened?
> *


DUDE DON'T EVEN WORRY 'BOUT IT. YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO YOUR OPINION. PEOPLE ALWAYS TRYNA SIZE UP THE SANTANA WITH THE GYPSY ROSE LIKE IT'S ALI VS. TYSON. TWO DIFFERENT ERAS, TWO DIFFERENT STYLES. PERSONALLY I LIKE THEM BOTH. BUT I'M NOT GOING TO DEBATE ON WHICH IS BETTER. IF PEOPLE CAN'T RESPECT OPINIONS THEN WHY ARGUE.


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 10:06 AM~12550437
> *'El Amo', congratulations on the cover of this months LRM. Beautiful '65 Impala convertible.
> 
> And I just realized there's irony to your post here. You and 'Doc' are both featured in this months (February '09) issue of LRM.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENT, WHEN I SAW THE INTERVIEW ON TV, AND G SPOKE ABOUT SANTANA,,THE LOOK IN HIS EYES, HE WAS WEARING HIS HEART ON HIS SLEEVE WHEN HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HIS SANTANA . THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT MY 63.HEY G....DOC FINALY GOT HIS PROPS!!!MUCH RESPECT!!!PEACE


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 7 2008, 01:13 PM~12360487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *


fuck i dont know if half you mofos in here can read and understand the english language :angry: 

No one trying to compare Gypsy Rose to the Santana head to head nor eitheir is it a debate on which car is built better. All i was saying when i started this topic is that the Santana is camparable in CHARACTER only to the legendary Gypsy Rose. Thats it, nothing more nothing less. 

ONE OF THE BADDEST 64 EVER BUILT :biggrin: 

Oh and yeah it is the Gypsy Rose of our era in my opinion. and yes i believe that myself and other will still be talking about the Santana 30+ years from now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too. 

and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!

neither of these brothers are finished yet!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 10:12 AM~12568351
> *I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 11:12 AM~12568351
> *I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!
> *


I'd like to see both... :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

:biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 08:12 AM~12568351
> *I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 AM~12568351
> *I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!
> *


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## lowridersfinest

how is it lookin now?the new qwners probally fucked it up


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 08:12 AM~12568351
> *I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!
> *


In my opinion they should leave the gypsy rose as is, no need to modify it. No turn table needed for that ride it will take away from what that car really is.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12570539
> *how is it lookin now?the new qwners probally fucked it up
> *


It's been a couple of years now, but the 'Santana' was shown on 'Sunday Driver' while in Japan. There's been a few recent pictures of it posted. The current owners seem to know the history, impact, and significance of the 'Santana'. I seriously doubt if they've messed it up.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 21 2009, 04:45 PM~12774198
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Awesome.


----------



## lowglasshouse

:worship:SANTANA & LOCO 64 ARE MY FAVORITE SIXFOURS?


----------



## RB84REGAL

Is it possible to import it back to the U.S. i know it was sold export only but now that its exported can it be imported?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 21 2009, 06:46 PM~12774831
> *:worship:SANTANA & LOCO 64 ARE MY FAVORITE SIXFOURS?
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 31 2008, 10:43 PM~12574525
> *In my opinion they should leave the gypsy rose as is, no need to modify it. No turn table needed for that ride it will take away from what that car really is.
> *


I gotta agree with this man^^ too much history there. I even wished it still had the OG bolt ons.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12554096
> *THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENT, WHEN I SAW THE INTERVIEW ON TV, AND G SPOKE ABOUT SANTANA,,THE LOOK IN HIS EYES, HE WAS WEARING HIS HEART ON HIS SLEEVE WHEN HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HIS SANTANA . THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT MY 63.HEY G....DOC FINALY GOT HIS PROPS!!!MUCH RESPECT!!!PEACE
> *


u hit it right on the head


----------



## REPENTANCE

Anyone know how long it took to complete the paint job?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Are they gonna cut G's prison sentence down to 10 years? :dunno:


FREE GANGSTER


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Also, what happened to G's yellow 64 SS, "The Banana"? Was it seized by the FBI when he got caught or did he get rid of it before?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 02:04 AM~12779433
> *I gotta agree with this man^^ too much history there. I even wished it still had the OG bolt ons.*


SAY WORD

DON'T FUCK UP THE AUTHENTICITY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

gs a tru lowrider


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 22 2009, 01:24 AM~12779803
> *Also, what happened to G's yellow 64 SS, "The Banana"? Was it seized by the FBI when he got caught or did he get rid of it before?
> *


Sold before the others were seized.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 22 2009, 12:41 AM~12779618
> *Are they gonna cut G's prison sentence down to 10 years? :dunno:
> FREE GANGSTER
> *


Projected parole date is 2013.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 22 2009, 01:00 PM~12781673
> *Sold before the others were seized.
> *


WHO'S GOT IT NOW?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 22 2009, 01:01 PM~12781679
> *Projected parole date is 2013.
> *


DATE'S NOT WRITTEN IN STONE. COULD GET OUT SOONER


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2009, 11:12 AM~12781791
> *WHO'S GOT IT NOW?
> *


I don't know. Sold it a month or two before he was arrested.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by RB84REGAL_@Jan 21 2009, 08:26 PM~12775824
> *Is it possible to import it back to the U.S. i know it was sold export only but now that its exported can it be imported?
> *


x2 ??????????????????????


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## TrueOGcadi

ONCE THAT VISION COMES TOGETHER AND ITS COMPLETE AND YOU PUT IT ON THE STREETS YOU GET IN THAT MOTHERFUCKER PUMP UP THE OLDIES GET THAT FUCKER DIPPIN ON THE BOULEVARD , SHIT THE ONLY FEELING BETTER THAN THAT IS SEX AND THATS REAL CLOSE
GANGSTA MAJESTICS COMPTON


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 1 2009, 10:29 PM~13149606
> *ONCE THAT VISION COMES TOGETHER AND ITS COMPLETE AND YOU PUT IT ON THE STREETS YOU GET IN THAT MOTHERFUCKER PUMP UP THE OLDIES GET THAT FUCKER DIPPIN ON THE BOULEVARD , SHIT THE ONLY FEELING BETTER THAN THAT IS SEX AND THATS REAL CLOSE
> GANGSTA MAJESTICS COMPTON
> 
> 
> *


  and dats real!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for Santana


----------



## 65ragrider

THERE IS ALOT OF CARS THAT DESERVE THE CREDIT LIKE THIS CAR .LIKE,LOCO64-CHERRY64,PURO ORO,AND MORE. THIS CARS RIDE THE STREETS AND ARE WINERS AT BIG SHOWS.SANTANA IS A VERY CLEAN CAR,BUT YOU CAN NOT COMPARE GR PAINTJOB AND DETAIL WITH SANTANA,A GOOD PAINTER LIKE DANNY D,OR CARTOON,CAN DUPLICATE SANTANA's paint job.but there's no way anybody can duplicate GR.i am not a hater is just my opinion.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448052
> *THERE IS ALOT OF CARS THAT DESERVE THE CREDIT LIKE THIS CAR .LIKE,LOCO64-CHERRY64,PURO ORO,AND MORE. THIS CARS RIDE THE STREETS AND ARE WINERS AT BIG SHOWS.SANTANA IS A VERY CLEAN CAR,BUT YOU CAN NOT COMPARE GR PAINTJOB AND DETAIL WITH SANTANA,A GOOD PAINTER LIKE DANNY D,OR CARTOON,CAN DUPLICATE SANTANA's paint job.but there's no way anybody can duplicate GR.i am not a hater is just my opinion.
> *


Appreciate your opinion, but I don't think the paintjob on the 'Santana' can be duplicated either.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 22 2009, 11:25 AM~12781907
> *I don't know. Sold it a month or two before he was arrested.
> *


tell me what part of the paint job can not be duplicated.the white base the grafics or the bandana.i am a painter my self,if you are not then it might look hard for you but if you are you know what am talking about,just post a pic of this car on the paint and body forum and ask if some one can do it and you'll see,and then post one of gr and then you will also c


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 31 2009, 07:42 PM~13448138
> *Appreciate your opinion, but I don't think the paintjob on the 'Santana' can be duplicated either.
> *


sorry i reply to this on top.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 31 2009, 07:50 PM~13448232
> *tell me what part of the paint job can not be duplicated.the white base the grafics or the bandana.i am a painter my self,if you are not then it might look hard for you but if you are you know what am talking about,just post a pic of this car on the paint and body forum and ask if some one can do it and you'll see,and then post one of gr and then you will also c
> *


Not a painter, bro, but if you can duplicate it go for it.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 21 2009, 03:45 PM~12774198
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those snowflakes?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 31 2009, 08:23 PM~13448619
> *Not a painter, bro, but if you can duplicate it go for it.
> *


nah that will be disrespecful to the painter i wouldn't even try it.my respect to the painter :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon




----------



## nittygritty

I know im gonna get some shit for this but here it goes.I've never seen what everyone thinks is so great about this car.I've seen alot of 64's that I thought were cleaner than Santana.Not hatin just my opinion,someone please enlighten me on what is so special about this car. :dunno:


----------



## 65ragrider

and all time favorite


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Mar 31 2009, 11:16 PM~13450284
> *I know im gonna get some shit for this but here it goes.I've never seen what everyone thinks is so great about this car.I've seen alot of 64's that I thought were cleaner than Santana.Not hatin just my opinion,someone please enlighten me on what is so special about this car. :dunno:
> *


the first ansew to your question is the car was built by a true lowrider.a guy that put it down on the streets.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 1 2009, 02:59 AM~13451392
> *the first ansew to your question is the car was built by a true lowrider.a guy that put it down on the streets.
> *


Not only that,but it was all built in a back yard.And it was a drivable car not like other cars that are built but can't drive them.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 1 2009, 12:16 AM~13450284
> *I know im gonna get some shit for this but here it goes.I've never seen what everyone thinks is so great about this car.I've seen alot of 64's that I thought were cleaner than Santana.Not hatin just my opinion,someone please enlighten me on what is so special about this car. :dunno:
> *


IT'S DIFFERENT. I LIKE IT FOR THAT REASON. PEOPLE STILL TRY AND COMPARE THIS TO GYPSY ROSE. WASTE OF BREATH TO ME. THEY'RE TWO DIFFERENT ANIMALS (IN MY OPINION). ANOTHER REASON COULD BE (LIKE THE HOMIE SAID), G IS A LEGENDARY FIGURE. HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME WHEN THE GAME WAS STILL A BABY. HE COMES FROM THE REAL GOOD DAYS OF LOWRIDING.. THE STREETS!! NOTHER THANG.. G TOLD ME HE AINT EVEN BUILT HIS BEST LOWRIDER.. AND HE'S HAD OVER 25 OF THEM. TO ME THAT SAYS A LOT! SO TO SUM IT ALL UP, YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER ICON, THEN YOU HAVE A MASTERFUL PAINTER (DOC). PUT THEM TWO TOGETHER AND YOU GOT AN INSTANT MASTERPEICE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 1 2009, 07:32 AM~13451732
> *Not only that,but it was all built in a back yard.And it was a drivable car not like other cars that are built but can't drive them.
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## streetrider




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 1 2009, 01:59 AM~13451392
> *the first ansew to your question is the car was built by a true lowrider.a guy that put it down on the streets.
> *


I guess that's what so hard to understand for a lot of people not in LA or totally immersed in the lowriding scene.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 1 2009, 01:59 AM~13451392
> *the first ansew to your question is the car was built by a true lowrider.a guy that put it down on the streets.
> *


there is hundreds of tru lowriders on this site,having lots of cars doesnt make you a tru rider maybe he is i am not saying he's not but so are many of us in here,a tru lowrider is one who builts his own ride gets his hands duty on the process,put all the chrome together him self,the wheels,rides his car on the blv,and shows it,at locals and big shows,not the one that pays some one to do all that for him.any body with money can say i want this and that.a tru rider works for his money to put on his car,and when that car is done you can feel proud of what you worked for and what you acomplished,that is my defenition of a tru rider,work hard,built your own ride and enjoy,but do something with your own hands,get duty,not just talk around your car watching some one do all the work for you cuz you are paying him that's eazy anybody with money can do that.not a hater just my opinion


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 1 2009, 06:32 AM~13451732
> *Not only that,but it was all built in a back yard.And it was a drivable car not like other cars that are built but can't drive them.
> *


x2 this is what ment to say by putting it down in the streets.rember any asshole can build a car and take it to a show and win.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13448052
> *,A GOOD PAINTER LIKE DANNY D,OR CARTOON,CAN DUPLICATE SANTANA's paint
> *


I'm just gonna say it cuz I know alot of people are thinking it. If anybody ELSE had painted this car besides DOC (maybe some of the painters you mentioned) then I think everyone would agree that it's a bad ass paint job, and a bad ass car. 
I think cuz DOC painted it, and G owned it people are a little reluctant to give the car it's full props.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13455121
> *I'm just gonna say it cuz I know alot of people are thinking it. If anybody ELSE had painted this car besides DOC (maybe some of the painters you mentioned) then I think everyone would agree that it's a bad ass paint job, and a bad ass car.
> I think cuz DOC painted it, and G owned it people are a little reluctant to give the car it's full props.
> *


NAW I THINK IT'S THE OPPOSITE UNLESS MORE PEOPLE THEN LESS ARE'NT GIVING DOC OR G THEIR PROPS


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2009, 12:58 PM~13455121
> *I'm just gonna say it cuz I know alot of people are thinking it. If anybody ELSE had painted this car besides DOC (maybe some of the painters you mentioned) then I think everyone would agree that it's a bad ass paint job, and a bad ass car.
> I think cuz DOC painted it, and G owned it people are a little reluctant to give the car it's full props.
> *


i give doc all the props in the world i seen other cars that his done don't get it twisted.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 05:41 AM~13451757
> *IT'S DIFFERENT.  I LIKE IT FOR THAT REASON.  PEOPLE STILL TRY AND COMPARE THIS TO GYPSY ROSE.  WASTE OF BREATH TO ME.  THEY'RE TWO DIFFERENT ANIMALS (IN MY OPINION).  ANOTHER REASON COULD BE (LIKE THE HOMIE SAID), G IS A LEGENDARY FIGURE.  HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME WHEN THE GAME WAS STILL A BABY.  HE COMES FROM THE REAL GOOD DAYS OF LOWRIDING.. THE STREETS!!  NOTHER THANG.. G TOLD ME HE AINT EVEN BUILT HIS BEST LOWRIDER..  AND HE'S HAD OVER 25 OF THEM.  TO ME THAT SAYS A LOT!  SO TO SUM IT ALL UP,  YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER ICON, THEN YOU HAVE A MASTERFUL PAINTER (DOC).  PUT THEM TWO TOGETHER AND YOU GOT AN INSTANT MASTERPEICE
> *


X100......


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 07:41 AM~13451757
> *IT'S DIFFERENT.  I LIKE IT FOR THAT REASON.  PEOPLE STILL TRY AND COMPARE THIS TO GYPSY ROSE.  WASTE OF BREATH TO ME.  THEY'RE TWO DIFFERENT ANIMALS (IN MY OPINION).  ANOTHER REASON COULD BE (LIKE THE HOMIE SAID), G IS A LEGENDARY FIGURE.  HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME WHEN THE GAME WAS STILL A BABY.  HE COMES FROM THE REAL GOOD DAYS OF LOWRIDING.. THE STREETS!!  NOTHER THANG.. G TOLD ME HE AINT EVEN BUILT HIS BEST LOWRIDER..  AND HE'S HAD OVER 25 OF THEM.  TO ME THAT SAYS A LOT!  SO TO SUM IT ALL UP,  YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER ICON, THEN YOU HAVE A MASTERFUL PAINTER (DOC).  PUT THEM TWO TOGETHER AND YOU GOT AN INSTANT MASTERPEICE
> *


*Chuuch my brotha!!!! Chuuch!!!! I don't care what anybody says, all that "I'm not hating I'm just saying" type shit is for the birds cuzz you really hating! This 64 was nothing but sic-ness! So speak on it, don't speak on anything else. Tell'um MurdaPure!*


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 1 2009, 12:33 AM~13450438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all time favorite
> *


*Hating-ass post. This not the Loco 64 thread, it's the Santana 64 thread  No disrepect to Loco 64 cuz the car was nasty, but we ain't on that in here right now, hence the topic name...*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 31 2009, 09:36 PM~13448052
> *THERE IS ALOT OF CARS THAT DESERVE THE CREDIT LIKE THIS CAR .LIKE,LOCO64-CHERRY64,PURO ORO,AND MORE. THIS CARS RIDE THE STREETS AND ARE WINERS AT BIG SHOWS.SANTANA IS A VERY CLEAN CAR,BUT YOU CAN NOT COMPARE GR PAINTJOB AND DETAIL WITH SANTANA,A GOOD PAINTER LIKE DANNY D,OR CARTOON,CAN DUPLICATE SANTANA's paint job.but there's no way anybody can duplicate GR.i am not a hater is just my opinion.
> *


*Hating-ass post. :no: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:19 AM~13461830
> *Hating-ass post.  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Mar 31 2009, 10:16 PM~13450284
> *I know im gonna get some shit for this but here it goes.I've never seen what everyone thinks is so great about this car.I've seen alot of 64's that I thought were cleaner than Santana.Not hatin just my opinion,someone please enlighten me on what is so special about this car. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

Fuck what anybody says 1X for G for bulding a super clean 64 that ****** are still talking about, and he hasn't even owned the car for the past 8 years


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 05:41 AM~13451757
> *IT'S DIFFERENT.  I LIKE IT FOR THAT REASON.  PEOPLE STILL TRY AND COMPARE THIS TO GYPSY ROSE.  WASTE OF BREATH TO ME.  THEY'RE TWO DIFFERENT ANIMALS (IN MY OPINION).  ANOTHER REASON COULD BE (LIKE THE HOMIE SAID), G IS A LEGENDARY FIGURE.  HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME WHEN THE GAME WAS STILL A BABY.  HE COMES FROM THE REAL GOOD DAYS OF LOWRIDING.. THE STREETS!!  NOTHER THANG.. G TOLD ME HE AINT EVEN BUILT HIS BEST LOWRIDER..  AND HE'S HAD OVER 25 OF THEM.  TO ME THAT SAYS A LOT!  SO TO SUM IT ALL UP,  YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER ICON, THEN YOU HAVE A MASTERFUL PAINTER (DOC).  PUT THEM TWO TOGETHER AND YOU GOT AN INSTANT MASTERPEICE
> *


'187', this is one of the (if not the) greatest post you've made. I couldn't have said it better. And you know I'm wordy.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Mar 31 2009, 10:16 PM~13450284
> *I know im gonna get some shit for this but here it goes.I've never seen what everyone thinks is so great about this car.I've seen alot of 64's that I thought were cleaner than Santana.Not hatin just my opinion,someone please enlighten me on what is so special about this car. :dunno:
> *


You would just have to know the history of 'G'. Although I didn't meet the man until after his incarceration, I watched him closely on Young Hogg and Cali-Swangin' videos. He's a street rider who built and drove show-quality cars on the street. He went outside the "norm" of Black lowriding and took his cars to the shows. He knew the judging would be biased. That's why he built his cars with such great detail that the judges had to give him his props.


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13461802
> *Chuuch my brotha!!!!  Chuuch!!!! I don't care what anybody says, all that "I'm not hating I'm just saying" type shit is for the birds cuzz you really hating!  This 64 was nothing but sic-ness! So speak on it, don't speak on anything else.  Tell'um MurdaPure!
> *


Think what you want but I wasnt hating at all.Im a big fan of Doc's work and always have been but I just dont see what's so special about this car.As far as G being a true rider,I never said he wasnt.There have been and still are plenty of true riders that build and drive their car's so that's a weak argument.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 1 2009, 07:21 AM~13452258
> *there is hundreds of tru lowriders on this site,having lots of cars doesnt make you a tru rider maybe he is i am not saying he's not but so are many of us in here,a tru lowrider is one who builts his own ride gets his hands duty on the process,put all the chrome together him self,the wheels,rides his car on the blv,and shows it,at locals and big shows,not the one that pays some one to do all that for him.any body with money can say i want this and that.a tru rider works for his money to put on his car,and when that car is done you can feel proud of what you worked for and what you acomplished,that is my defenition of a tru rider,work hard,built your own ride and enjoy,but do something with your own hands,get duty,not just talk around your car watching some one do all the work for you cuz you are paying him that's eazy anybody with money can do that.not a hater just my opinion
> *


Miss me with the "true rider" nonsense. There's not one person on this site that has done every detail of their car.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 2 2009, 09:00 PM~13470553
> *Think what you want but I wasnt hating at all.Im a big fan of Doc's work and always have been but I just dont see what's so special about this car.As far as G being a true rider,I never said he wasnt.There have been and still are plenty of true riders that build and drive their car's so that's a weak argument.
> *


You have to look at the time in which 'The Santana' debuted. At that time noone was doing a fully patterned car. Especially a Black lowrider. The car wasn't built by a "household" name in lowriding or a well-known shop. The car was built by an OG street rider, in his backyard, in Compton.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 2 2009, 08:31 PM~13470199
> *Fuck what anybody says  1X for G for bulding a super clean 64 that ****** are still talking about, and he hasn't even owned the car for the past 8 years
> *


That's riiight!


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 09:09 PM~13470696
> *You have to look at the time in which 'The Santana' debuted. At that time noone was doing a fully patterned car. Especially a Black lowrider. The car wasn't built by a "household" name in lowriding or a well-known shop. The car was built by an OG street rider, in his backyard, in Compton.
> *


This is the most intelligent response yet.Not everyone lives on the west coast and knows the full story behind the car.People should be able to ask a question without it being mistaken for hating.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13470915
> *This is the most intelligent response yet.Not everyone lives on the west coast and knows the full story behind the car.People should be able to ask a question without it being mistaken for hating.
> *


Thanks for the compliment. 

I didn't move out west until '05, but I knew about 'G' and his situation before I moved out west. What I've learned about 'G' I learned from Young Hogg videos, Cali-Swangin' videos, Black Wheels/Wheels 2000 magazine, and Nation Wide Riders magazine.


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13471044
> *Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I didn't move out west until '05, but I knew about 'G' and his situation before I moved out west. What I've learned about 'G' I learned from Young Hogg videos, Cali-Swangin' videos, Black Wheels/Wheels 2000 magazine, and Nation Wide Riders magazine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 2 2009, 08:31 PM~13470199
> *Fuck what anybody says  1X for G for bulding a super clean 64 that ****** are still talking about, and he hasn't even owned the car for the past 8 years
> *


 :biggrin: well said.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 10:02 PM~13470593
> *There's not one person on this site that has done every detail of their car.
> *


I don't know about this.......


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 09:02 PM~13470593
> *Miss me with the "true rider" nonsense. There's not one person on this site that has done every detail of their car.
> *


plase tell me your defenition of a tru rider.am 35years old back in the day most of the work on your car was done by your self or with the home boys in the back yard or garage,and yes there is always been full patern cars. look at old pics from the 70's.just because am not black doesnt mean that i'm hateing this is a forum and anyone can give an opinion right.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 3 2009, 08:44 AM~13474338
> *plase tell me your defenition of a tru rider.am 35years old back in the day most of the work on your car was done by your self or with the home boys in the back yard or garage,and yes there is always been full patern cars. look at old pics from the 70's.just because am not black doesnt mean that i'm hateing this is a forum and anyone can give an opinion right.
> *


"Tru rider" no real defenition on that homie, everyones got their own opinion and thats cool.

what i do know is that like myself not everyone has the time or the talent to hook a ride up on thier own. So people like me have a vision of what we want something to look like and have someone with the talent and the time to do it for us. :biggrin: simple


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 08:02 PM~13470593
> *Miss me with the "true rider" nonsense. There's not one person on this site that has done every detail of their car.
> *


umm, i dont know about this statement, most people on this site do there own work they do as much as they are physiclay capable of doing, now if its something like chroming sure they ship it off to have it chromed, but i bet the owner was the one who took off the bumpers and moldings themslef, they did the hard work. well of course your have deep pockets. and thats what g did he did everything he was capable of doing him self.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 3 2009, 12:24 PM~13475965
> *umm, i dont know about this statement, most people on this site do there own work they do as much as they are physiclay capable of doing, now if its something like chroming sure they ship it off to have it chromed, but i bet the owner was the one who took off the bumpers and moldings themslef, they did the hard work. well of course your have deep pockets. and thats what g did he did everything he was capable of doing him self.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2009, 05:39 AM~13473273
> *I don't know about this.......
> *


Who then? Who has done their own painting? Their chrome and or gold plating? Their interior? Their stereo install? Not to sound like an owl, but who?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 3 2009, 08:44 AM~13474338
> *plase tell me your defenition of a tru rider.am 35years old back in the day most of the work on your car was done by your self or with the home boys in the back yard or garage,and yes there is always been full patern cars. look at old pics from the 70's.just because am not black doesnt mean that i'm hateing this is a forum and anyone can give an opinion right.
> *


My definition of a true rider? Someone who knows/respects the history and everyones contribution to lowriding. Someone who goes out of thier way for another lowrider even if their not of the same nationality, club, and or age. Someone who takes pride in themself and car regardless of what some may say. Shall I go on? 

There will never be one definitive definition of a "true lowrider".

Back in the day, guys also took their cars to shops. Ever heard of Bob & Sons? They did alot of the interiors back in the day.

Yes, there were fully patterned cars back in the '70's, but how common was to see it in the late '90's? Wasn't that common. Especially for a car to be driven on the streets or built in a backyard.

You're entitled to your opinion. In fact, I welcome it. But it appears to me you've brought up something that had long been discussed and left alone. It almost appears as if you're instigating.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 3 2009, 12:24 PM~13475965
> *umm, i dont know about this statement, most people on this site do there own work they do as much as they are physiclay capable of doing, now if its something like chroming sure they ship it off to have it chromed, but i bet the owner was the one who took off the bumpers and moldings themslef, they did the hard work. well of course your have deep pockets. and thats what g did he did everything he was capable of doing him self.
> *


You first sentence doesn't make any sense (other than the grammatical errors). You have two different statements/thoughts running together in an attempt to find error with what I posted. Which is it? Either most do all their own work? Or most do as much as they're physically capable of doing? :dunno:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2009, 06:02 PM~13484505
> *You first sentence doesn't make any sense (other than the grammatical errors). You have two different statements/thoughts running together in an attempt to find error with what I posted. Which is it? Either most do all their own work? Or most do as much as they're physically capable of doing?  :dunno:
> *


how old are you and when did you start lowriding,it seems like you have alot to learn.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 5 2009, 12:17 AM~13486883
> *how old are you and when did you start lowriding,it seems like you have alot to learn.
> *


I'm 33 years of age. What does that have to do with the topic? You have failed to name one person who has done every single detail of their car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## AndrewH

I never got this car.. why should someone outside of compton care about it if thats all it represents? theres a million other clean 64 with paint that actually matches between here and compton. The paint is ugly, and I never call someones work ugly until some tries to convince me that its beautiful. Aside from the painter, what else is supposed to stand out about this car? Why cant I name another car Doc has painted if thats the sole reason this cars so interstng? I never heard of it until after that movie by rockstar came out... then everyone wants to marry this guy in prison and has sex with his car all the sudden.. I guess lowriding has to have its 'hollywood'. Me personally, I cant make sence out of singling a car out and giving it some magical celebrity status unless:I see it every day, plan on buying it, compete against it, cruise with it, or its the best build I've seen of my favorite car. And I'm not hating or whatever cool terms you wanna use. Just pointing out that treating dope dealers and there cars like they are God is not what lowriding is about, TO ME.

And about building your own car.. If you had homies help you, thats just as bad as paying someone in a shop to do it,even worse cuz your a cheapass that cant pay someone.wether your home boy paints your car in your backyard while you watch, or you pay a shop to do it in a booth, cleaning his paint gun for him doesnt mean you put in more work than earning the thousands to pay a shop to do it. Every wrench turned,every seam welded, every color sprayed, every part tracked down by someone other than you personally, is someone else building you car. so stop all this built not bought garbage,cuz when you really think about it, if it wasnt for being able to pay some minimum wage factory worker you've never met pouring rubber in a tire mold or casting an engine block, you'd really be no where wouldnt you? lace up your own spokes and machine your own hydro parts, then you can tell me you built it, not bought it.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13490719
> *I never got this car.. why should someone outside of compton care about it if thats all it represents? theres a million other clean 64 with paint that actually matches between here and compton. The paint is ugly, and I never call someones work ugly until some tries to convince me that its beautiful. Aside from the painter, what else is supposed to stand out about this car? Why cant I name another car Doc has painted if thats the sole reason this cars so interstng? I never heard of it until after that movie by rockstar came out... then everyone wants to marry this guy in prison and has sex with his car all the sudden..  I guess lowriding has to have its 'hollywood'.  Me personally, I cant make sence out of singling a car out and giving it some magical celebrity status unless:I see it every day, plan on buying it, compete against it, cruise with it, or its the best build I've seen of my favorite car. And I'm not hating or whatever cool terms you wanna use. Just pointing out that treating dope dealers and there cars like they are God is not what lowriding is about, TO ME.
> 
> And about building your own car.. If you had homies help you, thats just as bad as paying someone in a shop to do it,even worse cuz your a cheapass that cant pay someone.wether your home boy paints your car in your backyard while you watch, or you pay a shop to do it in a booth, cleaning his paint gun for him doesnt mean you put in more work than earning the thousands to pay a shop to do it. Every wrench turned,every seam welded, every color sprayed, every part tracked down by someone other than you personally, is someone else building you car. so stop all this built not bought garbage,cuz when you really think about it, if it wasnt for being able to pay some minimum wage factory worker you've never met pouring rubber in a tire mold or casting an engine block, you'd really be no where wouldnt you? lace up your own spokes and machine your own hydro parts, then you can tell me you built it, not bought it.
> *


'The Santana' just didn't represent Compton. It represented 'G' and the Majestics. At the time 'G' was building 'The Santana', there wasn't another car out quite like it. Especially coming from a Black lowrider. There are cars that were out before 'The Santana' by Black lowriders that were clean like Charles Clayton's '8-Ball' '61 Impala convertible, but it didn't quite go to the level 'The Santana' did. It ('The Santana') wasn't built by a household name, a household shop, or painted by a household name painter. It was all done in the neighborhood. And it competed against cars built by household builders/owners, household shops, and painters. So, other than the paint, that's the beauty/significance of 'The Santana'. 

Before 'Sunday Driver' was released, 'The Santana' appeared on the cover of LRM. And what's even funny about that ('Santana' on LRM cover) is that 'G' was already incarcerated and it appeared on the cover of LRM during the boycott. So, I knew about 'G', his situation, and 'The Santana' long before 'Sunday Driver' came out. 

What I don't understand is why are people so quick to put down 'G' and 'The Santana'? Is it because of where 'G' is from? Is it because of the club he belongs to? Is it because of how he financed the build of it? I don't get it. There are other topics on this site about other notable cars and clubs in lowriding, but they don't receive the scrutiny that 'G' and 'The Santana' does. Can someone provide me with an answer to these questions?

As far as dope dealers in lowriding, I don't have the percentage or statistical numbers as to how many cars in lowriding are built with dope money/illegal means, but I'm sure many of the cars featured in LRM (and other publications) were built with dope money/illegal means.


----------



## Donny Biggs

anyone remember when the Santana was Yellow? and hoppin? :biggrin: 

"The Santana Banana Hopper"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE

Love that ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 5 2009, 08:01 PM~13491632
> *anyone remember when the Santana was Yellow? and hoppin?  :biggrin:
> 
> "The Santana Banana Hopper"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE
> 
> Love that ride!  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm sure it's a typo on your part, but 'The Santana' and 'Santana Banana' are two different cars. 'Santana Banana' is a '64 Impala Super Sport.


----------



## Donny Biggs

you right.. but i liked the hopper!!! :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 5 2009, 08:18 PM~13490719
> *I never got this car.. why should someone outside of compton care about it if thats all it represents? theres a million other clean 64 with paint that actually matches between here and compton. The paint is ugly, and I never call someones work ugly until some tries to convince me that its beautiful. Aside from the painter, what else is supposed to stand out about this car? Why cant I name another car Doc has painted if thats the sole reason this cars so interstng? I never heard of it until after that movie by rockstar came out... then everyone wants to marry this guy in prison and has sex with his car all the sudden..  I guess lowriding has to have its 'hollywood'.  Me personally, I cant make sence out of singling a car out and giving it some magical celebrity status unless:I see it every day, plan on buying it, compete against it, cruise with it, or its the best build I've seen of my favorite car. And I'm not hating or whatever cool terms you wanna use. Just pointing out that treating dope dealers and there cars like they are God is not what lowriding is about, TO ME.
> 
> And about building your own car.. If you had homies help you, thats just as bad as paying someone in a shop to do it,even worse cuz your a cheapass that cant pay someone.wether your home boy paints your car in your backyard while you watch, or you pay a shop to do it in a booth, cleaning his paint gun for him doesnt mean you put in more work than earning the thousands to pay a shop to do it. Every wrench turned,every seam welded, every color sprayed, every part tracked down by someone other than you personally, is someone else building you car. so stop all this built not bought garbage,cuz when you really think about it, if it wasnt for being able to pay some minimum wage factory worker you've never met pouring rubber in a tire mold or casting an engine block, you'd really be no where wouldnt you? lace up your own spokes and machine your own hydro parts, then you can tell me you built it, not bought it.
> *


KILL YO'SELF


----------



## Eazy

Have the stuff some of you dudes say on LIL kills me. I mean some of the shit y'all say and who y'all say it about, you wouldn't even think about saying it away from here in traffic, *hence gettin' the shit slapped out of you * . Just stay in y'all lane man. If y'all don't like Santana and what it's about then dip, it's as simple as that. Ain't no future in ya hating :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER

HERES MINE. THE ORIGENATOR. 1964 IMPALA.


----------



## Twotonz

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 6 2009, 05:24 AM~13494044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


all you need is that pic and the chrome floor pans and nothing else should be said. It's not about the a car built by "some drug dealer" it's about attention to detail and if you can't see that then you can't see the art in lowriding. Sure there are alot of other nice 64's out there, look at some of the dude's on here's builds and you will see there is some talent on this site. I do think a car that is built by you and your friends will mean more than a car you bought from someone else already done.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13484418
> *Who then? Who has done their own painting? Their chrome and or gold plating? Their interior? Their stereo install? Not to sound like an owl, but who?
> *


Unfortunately I don't keep track of every user here, but I'm sure there's more than one that has had a hand in a complete build in their own car.


----------



## 187PURE

HOW DID THE JAPS MODIFY IT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WONDER ID THE CAR IS STIN ON OKINAWA OR DID IT GOT SOLD BACK TO MAINLAND JAPAN


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 6 2009, 03:22 PM~13494683
> *HOW DID THE JAPS MODIFY IT?
> *


in that movie bonus material, they talk about rebuilding the hydraulics and replace the battery boxes with carbon fibre boxes.. :barf: and replacing the engine. No proof of it being done tho.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2009, 05:02 PM~13484505
> *You first sentence doesn't make any sense (other than the grammatical errors). You have two different statements/thoughts running together in an attempt to find error with what I posted. Which is it? Either most do all their own work? Or most do as much as they're physically capable of doing?  :dunno:
> *


and sorry i i used the wrong fuckin word in "physical", but every body else knew what i ment, they do all the work that they are capable of doing not "physical" but let me change the word to "capable" of doing, they do what they know how to do, yes most car builders dont know how to paint or chrome plate. so of course there not going to do that, but i bet they will take everything off the car to get gold or chrome plated or attempt to do some body work. even if you own a shop and are building a car i bet the shop owner dident do all the work, he had his little helper do the interior, and his other home boy paint it.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 4 2009, 05:47 PM~13484418
> *Who then? Who has done their own painting? Their chrome and or gold plating? Their interior? Their stereo install? Not to sound like an owl, but who?
> *


my self and planty of people that i know,and yes i give credit to the majestics they are very cool people and they have real bad ass cars.but the topic here is santana,and nothing else.even other members from majestics are still buiding there own cars in the back yard.or what they don't count or they don't get credit and respect like g" or what


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 6 2009, 10:46 AM~13496561
> *and sorry i i used the wrong fuckin word in "physical", but every body else knew what i ment, they do all the work that they are capable of doing not "physical" but let me change the word to "capable" of doing, they do what they know how to do, yes most car builders dont know how to paint or chrome plate. so of course there not going to do that, but i bet they will take everything off the car to get gold or chrome plated or attempt to do some body work. even if you own a shop and are building a car i bet the shop owner dident do all the work, he had his little helper do the interior, and his other home boy paint it.
> *


OK. So, what is your point? Are you saying because 'G' had a disposable income he didn't turn any wrenches on 'The Santana' (or any of his cars)? And, if so, he's not a "true lowrider"?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 6 2009, 05:28 AM~13494258
> *Unfortunately I don't keep track of every user here, but I'm sure there's more than one that has had a hand in a complete build in their own car.
> *


There's one person from this site that I can think of. And that's 'Big Pimpin'' with the build of his Monte Carlo 'Hot Fire'.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 6 2009, 01:18 PM~13497496
> *Myself and plenty of people that I know. And yes, I give credit to the Majestics. They are very cool people and they have real bad ass cars, but the topic here is 'The Santana' and nothing else. Members from Majestics are still buiding their own cars in the backyard. What, they don't count? Or they don't get credit and respect like 'G'? Or what?
> *


After correcting your grammatical errors so I could understand what you're saying, I still don't know what your point is. You mention the Majestics then state the topic isn't about the Majestics (I already know that) it's about 'The Santana'. Then you mention the Majestics again stating their members are building cars in their backyards, but aren't receiving credit/praise. What is the point you're trying to make?


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 6 2009, 05:49 PM~13500899
> *OK. So, what is your point? Are you saying because 'G' had a disposable income he didn't turn any wrenches on 'The Santana' (or any of his cars)? And, if so, he's not a "true lowrider"?
> *


not what im saying, but your saying he did everything to his car his self, im sure he dident do all the chrome plating and we know who painted, but i bet he was there to take off all the bumbers or pull apart the engine, and be there is every step of the painting process. but so does everybody else thats a car builder, unless your lazy with deep pockets. dont get me wrong i love the santana and a big fan of how g keeps it real. but hes just like everybody else.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 5 2009, 09:42 PM~13492004
> *Have the stuff some of you dudes say on LIL kills me.  I mean some of the shit y'all say and who y'all say it about, you wouldn't even think about saying it away from here in traffic, hence gettin' the shit slapped out of you   .  Just stay in y'all lane man.  If y'all don't like Santana and what it's about then dip, it's as simple as that.  Ain't no future in ya hating :biggrin:
> *


Well I'm the exception that proves everything you think you know is a fantasy. I'm not out to hurt peoples feelings, I wont tell someone their car is ugly or that i hate them unless they ask me what I think about it. The audacity of a man to go by the nickname of 'gangsta' and the guys attitude just makes me not like him,let alone think he should skip outta jail scott free.

I'm glad Tyrone can always be sensible when people say things he disagrees with on here, so I'll give him a reply to his question. The car gets put down the same reason everyone hates on and labels white teens in SUVs,trucks and ricers as 'spoiled rich kids drivin a car that mommy and daddy bought them" and if you tell me you aint heard plenty of lowriders say that somthing like that, you're lying! You know they think they and their car is the shit, and they dont deserve that feeling,yet no one will ever put them in their places cuz everyone wants to kiss their ass or give the TMZ reports on em. If you dealt drugs to have a car built by pros in your back yard (like it matters where the work is done?), be modest about it, give the builders credit, and stop bragging about how awsome your not so original car is. the gypsy rose cars were built when impalas were everyday cars, when lowriders got no respect, and it was really recognizable, especially after it was in the opening credits of a tv show everyone knew about. and its still recognizable after all these years.no one has to know the owner or his story. the santana was built when lowriding was at its peak,gangsta rap was at its peak, and in the area associated with gangsta activity, by a guy named gangsta nontheless. thats like compairing the training day monte or a dr dre video car to Las Vegas or or Punch 84


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13501095
> *After correcting your grammatical errors so I could understand what you're saying, I still don't know what your point is. You mention the Majestics then state the topic isn't about the Majestics (I already know that) it's about 'The Santana'. Then you mention the Majestics again stating their members are building cars in their backyards, but aren't receiving credit/praise. What is the point you're trying to make?
> *


read your question on top of my reply and then talk shit mr wana be teacher correcting everybody like if you know everything,the santana was a majestics car the owner was majestics member,you say that no one builds their own car,and i answer your ?" you got that.


----------



## 68DIAMONDS

yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 09:40 AM~13506030
> *yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work
> *


well said.im not going to lie every time i look at santana it gives me that motavation to work on my project 64.im still counting the days to g is free and for him to start on his next master piece


----------



## 68DIAMONDS

DAM RIGHT


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 11:40 AM~13506030
> *yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 5 2009, 06:18 PM~13490719
> *I never got this car.. why should someone outside of compton care about it if thats all it represents? theres a million other clean 64 with paint that actually matches between here and compton. The paint is ugly, and I never call someones work ugly until some tries to convince me that its beautiful. Aside from the painter, what else is supposed to stand out about this car? Why cant I name another car Doc has painted if thats the sole reason this cars so interstng? I never heard of it until after that movie by rockstar came out... then everyone wants to marry this guy in prison and has sex with his car all the sudden..  I guess lowriding has to have its 'hollywood'.  Me personally, I cant make sence out of singling a car out and giving it some magical celebrity status unless:I see it every day, plan on buying it, compete against it, cruise with it, or its the best build I've seen of my favorite car. And I'm not hating or whatever cool terms you wanna use. Just pointing out that treating dope dealers and there cars like they are God is not what lowriding is about, TO ME.
> 
> And about building your own car.. If you had homies help you, thats just as bad as paying someone in a shop to do it,even worse cuz your a cheapass that cant pay someone.wether your home boy paints your car in your backyard while you watch, or you pay a shop to do it in a booth, cleaning his paint gun for him doesnt mean you put in more work than earning the thousands to pay a shop to do it. Every wrench turned,every seam welded, every color sprayed, every part tracked down by someone other than you personally, is someone else building you car. so stop all this built not bought garbage,cuz when you really think about it, if it wasnt for being able to pay some minimum wage factory worker you've never met pouring rubber in a tire mold or casting an engine block, you'd really be no where wouldnt you? lace up your own spokes and machine your own hydro parts, then you can tell me you built it, not bought it.
> *


I think dis ***** used 2 get jacked 4 his lunch money, So he cant stand 2 c a street ***** shinin! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dayton roller

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 6 2009, 04:59 AM~13493309
> *HERES MINE.  THE ORIGENATOR. 1964 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 is fuckin badass homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68DIAMONDS

I would like to apologize to all the fellow ridaz worldwide for my little outburst. I just hate to see people tear down years of hardwork that DOC has put in. Its bad enough That blacks @ the forfront of lowriding aristry have a very time getting their props(NOT TRYIN TO PLAY THE RACE CARD). I've never jocked anyone my whole life, however when it comes to DOC i would gladly follow in his footsteps as im a painter/artist myself. 

So pls stop the DAM HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 04:25 PM~13510815
> *I would like to apologize to all the fellow ridaz worldwide for my little outburst. I just hate to see people tear down years of hardwork that DOC has put in. Its bad enough That blacks @ the forfront of lowriding aristry have a very time getting their props(NOT TRYIN TO PLAY THE RACE CARD).  I've never jocked anyone my whole life, however when it comes to DOC i would gladly follow in his footsteps as im a painter/artist myself.
> 
> So pls stop the DAM HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 7 2009, 03:22 AM~13504204
> *read your question on top of my reply and then talk shit mr wana be teacher correcting everybody like if you know everything,the santana was a majestics car the owner was majestics member,you say that  no one builds their own car,and i answer your ?" you got that.
> *


So, you've done every detail of your car? Well, yipee-yipee-yay-yay! If I said no-one, I corrected myself and mentioned 'Big Pimpin'. 

I'm not talking shit, fella. You've come into this topic stirring up things that've been discussed and put to rest. You're entitled to your opinion. No doubt, but you should've gone through this topic thoroughly to be sure you weren't opening up old discussions. Unfortunately, you didn't do that. So, now, here we are (once again) in a debate about the significance of 'The Santana', 'G', and his "true rider" status. If you want to debate with me, bring it! It's been awhile since I've had a good debate with someone.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 6 2009, 08:23 PM~13502188
> *not what im saying, but your saying he did everything to his car his self, im sure he dident do all the chrome plating and we know who painted, but i bet he was there to take off all the bumbers or pull apart the engine, and be there is every step of the painting process. but so does everybody else thats a car builder, unless your lazy with deep pockets. dont get me wrong i love the santana and a big fan of how g keeps it real. but hes just like everybody else.
> *


Can you find a qoute of my stating 'G' did everything on 'The Santana' himself and post it? I don't recall stating that.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2009, 09:09 PM~13502409
> *Well I'm the exception that proves everything you think you know is a fantasy. I'm not out to hurt peoples feelings, I wont tell someone their car is ugly or that i hate them unless they ask me what I think about it. The audacity of a man to go by the nickname of 'gangsta' and the guys attitude just makes me not like him,let alone think he should skip outta jail scott free.
> 
> I'm glad Tyrone can always be sensible when people say things he disagrees with on here, so I'll give him a reply to his question. The car gets put down the same reason everyone hates on and labels white teens in SUVs,trucks and ricers as 'spoiled rich kids drivin a car that mommy and daddy bought them" and if you tell me you aint heard plenty of lowriders say that somthing like that, you're lying! You know they think they and their car is the shit, and they dont deserve that feeling,yet no one will ever put them in their places cuz everyone wants to kiss their ass or give the TMZ reports on em. If you dealt drugs to have a car built by pros in your back yard (like it matters where the work is done?), be modest about it, give the builders credit, and stop bragging about how awsome your not so original car is. the gypsy rose cars were built when impalas were everyday cars, when lowriders got no respect, and it was really recognizable, especially after it was in the opening credits of a tv show everyone knew about. and its still recognizable after all these years.no one has to know the owner or his story. the santana was built when lowriding was at its peak,gangsta rap was at its peak, and in the area associated with gangsta activity, by a guy named gangsta nontheless.  thats like compairing the training day monte or a dr dre video car to Las Vegas or or Punch 84
> *


Well, first, Fredrick 'Gangsta(er)' Staves didn't give himself the name 'Gangsta(er)'. It was given to him by the homies of Santana Blocc-Compton Crips. And when it was first given he was called 'Baby Gangsta(er)'. There was already a homie called 'Gangsta(er)' in his neighborhood. As he grew older, he dropped the 'Baby' and just went by 'Gangsta(er)'. If you read his book, 'Some Talk It, I Live It', you'd know that. So, he didn't wake up one day full of himself and said, "I'll call myself 'Gangsta(er)'". Please don't pass judgement on 'Gangsta(er)' if you've never met or have spoken to him.

Can you show me where 'Gangsta(er)' bragged about his cars? Can you show me where he didn't give 'Doc' his props? Because I've seen footage of him giving 'Doc' alot of praise.

So what if 'Gangsta(er)' sold drugs to build his cars? There are many others that have done (and still do) that to build their cars. Stop believing all you read in LRM about a cars build-up. Some of what you read is fiction. Everyone isn't squeaky-clean.

Your last five sentences are way off base. I'll break it down...

Some (OG's) consider the '70's the best years for lowriding. And 'The Gypsy Rose' is quite possibly "the" lowrider of the '70's. Being in the opening credits of 'Chico And The Man' helped secure this status. So, 'The Gypsy Rose' was the car of it's time. The same can be said about 'The Santana'. Difference is it didn't appear on an TV show, didn't appear in a movie, and it never won 'Lowrider Of The Year'. Yet, almost 8 years after it's taken away from it's builder/owner, it's still being debated/discussed. To me, that says alot. 

Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car. 

On a side note; 'The Gypsy Rose' didn't get lifted (fitted with hydraulics) until the late '90's or early 2000.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2009, 11:09 PM~13502409
> *Well I'm the exception that proves everything you think you know is a fantasy. I'm not out to hurt peoples feelings, I wont tell someone their car is ugly or that i hate them unless they ask me what I think about it. The audacity of a man to go by the nickname of 'gangsta' and the guys attitude just makes me not like him,let alone think he should skip outta jail scott free.
> 
> I'm glad Tyrone can always be sensible when people say things he disagrees with on here, so I'll give him a reply to his question. The car gets put down the same reason everyone hates on and labels white teens in SUVs,trucks and ricers as 'spoiled rich kids drivin a car that mommy and daddy bought them" and if you tell me you aint heard plenty of lowriders say that somthing like that, you're lying! You know they think they and their car is the shit, and they dont deserve that feeling,yet no one will ever put them in their places cuz everyone wants to kiss their ass or give the TMZ reports on em. If you dealt drugs to have a car built by pros in your back yard (like it matters where the work is done?), be modest about it, give the builders credit, and stop bragging about how awsome your not so original car is. the gypsy rose cars were built when impalas were everyday cars, when lowriders got no respect, and it was really recognizable, especially after it was in the opening credits of a tv show everyone knew about. and its still recognizable after all these years.no one has to know the owner or his story. the santana was built when lowriding was at its peak,gangsta rap was at its peak, and in the area associated with gangsta activity, by a guy named gangsta nontheless.  thats like compairing the training day monte or a dr dre video car to Las Vegas or or Punch 84
> *


Get the dick out ya hands, I can't understand what ya typing...... ******


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1

:thumbsup: da best sorri :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

I don't think dudes is hating they just confused why everybody dickriding g and the santana when theirs other clean rides just like it or better. It's a great car to be built in a backyard though. Y'all shouldn't be arguing like bitches though on something y'all don't even own let g handle his shit.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 16 2009, 06:21 PM~13599013
> *I don't think dudes is hating they just confused why everybody dickriding g and the santana when theirs other clean rides just like it or better. It's a great car to be built in a backyard though. Y'all shouldn't be arguing like bitches though on something y'all don't even own let g handle his shit.
> *


No one is "dick-riding" 'G' or 'The Santana'. Just showing respect to a man and his car that set standards and trends.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 09:40 AM~13506030
> *yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work
> *


----------



## genuine

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13601058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM~13512875
> *Well, first, Fredrick 'Gangsta(er)' Staves didn't give himself the name 'Gangsta(er)'. It was given to him by the homies of Santana Blocc-Compton Crips. And when it was first given he was called 'Baby Gangsta(er)'. There was already a homie called 'Gangsta(er)' in his neighborhood. As he grew older, he dropped the 'Baby' and just went by 'Gangsta(er)'. If you read his book, 'Some Talk It, I Live It', you'd know that. So, he didn't wake up one day full of himself and said, "I'll call myself 'Gangsta(er)'". Please don't pass judgement on 'Gangsta(er)' if you've never met or have spoken to him.
> 
> Can you show me where 'Gangsta(er)' bragged about his cars? Can you show me where he didn't give 'Doc' his props? Because I've seen footage of him giving 'Doc' alot of praise.
> 
> So what if 'Gangsta(er)' sold drugs to build his cars? There are many others that have done (and still do) that to build their cars. Stop believing all you read in LRM about a cars build-up. Some of what you read is fiction. Everyone isn't squeaky-clean.
> 
> Your last five sentences are way off base. I'll break it down...
> 
> Some (OG's) consider the '70's the best years for lowriding. And 'The Gypsy Rose' is quite possibly "the" lowrider of the '70's. Being in the opening credits of 'Chico And The Man' helped secure this status. So, 'The Gypsy Rose' was the car of it's time. The same can be said about 'The Santana'. Difference is it didn't appear on an TV show, didn't appear in a movie, and it never won 'Lowrider Of The Year'. Yet, almost 8 years after it's taken away from it's builder/owner, it's still being debated/discussed. To me, that says alot.
> 
> Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car.
> 
> On a side note; 'The Gypsy Rose' didn't get lifted (fitted with hydraulics) until the late '90's or early 2000.
> *


Talking about this one? Where can I buy it?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 12:10 AM~13601933
> *Talking about this one? Where can I buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FROM HIS WEBSITE; WWW.OGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM


----------



## mkvelidadon

Sounds like a scam.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 08:40 AM~13506030
> *yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work
> *


Docs paintjobs don't cost much and cheaper than many of others. Real though I don't remember many suckin g's dicc before Sunday driver. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 09:23 AM~13604237
> *Sounds like a scam.
> *


NO SCAM. I COPPED IT


----------



## lil ese




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 17 2009, 12:48 PM~13606015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CHICK IS A DUCK


----------



## Fatfella13

QUOTE(Tyrone @ Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM) 
Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car. 





Tyrone,
Seems like the only thing you know about lowriding is what you see in Videos!!!!!!!!
You don't know SHIT!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 12:04 PM~13606697
> *QUOTE(Tyrone @ Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM)
> Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car.
> Tyrone,
> Seems like the only thing you know about lowriding is what you see in Videos!!!!!!!!
> You don't know SHIT!!!!!
> *


What is this the ORANGE COUNTY atack :biggrin: 714 in the house


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 12:04 PM~13606697
> *QUOTE(Tyrone @ Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM)
> Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car.
> Tyrone,
> Seems like the only thing you know about lowriding is what you see in Videos!!!!!!!!
> You don't know SHIT!!!!!
> *


what is this the O.C atack or what :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC

Who has actually seen this car in person?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 7 2009, 10:11 PM~13512875
> *Well, first, Fredrick 'Gangsta(er)' Staves didn't give himself the name 'Gangsta(er)'. It was given to him by the homies of Santana Blocc-Compton Crips. And when it was first given he was called 'Baby Gangsta(er)'. There was already a homie called 'Gangsta(er)' in his neighborhood. As he grew older, he dropped the 'Baby' and just went by 'Gangsta(er)'. If you read his book, 'Some Talk It, I Live It', you'd know that. So, he didn't wake up one day full of himself and said, "I'll call myself 'Gangsta(er)'". Please don't pass judgement on 'Gangsta(er)' if you've never met or have spoken to him.
> 
> Can you show me where 'Gangsta(er)' bragged about his cars? Can you show me where he didn't give 'Doc' his props? Because I've seen footage of him giving 'Doc' alot of praise.
> 
> So what if 'Gangsta(er)' sold drugs to build his cars? There are many others that have done (and still do) that to build their cars. Stop believing all you read in LRM about a cars build-up. Some of what you read is fiction. Everyone isn't squeaky-clean.
> 
> Your last five sentences are way off base. I'll break it down...
> 
> Some (OG's) consider the '70's the best years for lowriding. And 'The Gypsy Rose' is quite possibly "the" lowrider of the '70's. Being in the opening credits of 'Chico And The Man' helped secure this status. So, 'The Gypsy Rose' was the car of it's time. The same can be said about 'The Santana'. Difference is it didn't appear on an TV show, didn't appear in a movie, and it never won 'Lowrider Of The Year'. Yet, almost 8 years after it's taken away from it's builder/owner, it's still being debated/discussed. To me, that says alot.
> 
> Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car.
> 
> On a side note; 'The Gypsy Rose' didn't get lifted (fitted with hydraulics) until the late '90's or early 2000.
> *


what the fuck does this have to do with anything.




on a sidenote: the new santana owner is somewhat in hiding after a run in with the Zoku crowd that led to some damage on the car


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 07:27 AM~13604271
> *Docs paintjobs don't cost much and cheaper than many of others. Real though I don't remember many suckin g's dicc before Sunday driver.  :uh:
> *


Don't know what 'Doc' charged/charges for a paint job, but the paint job he did on 'The Santana' is quite possibly the most well-know/recognizable.

"Real though, I don't remember many suckin' 'G's' dick before 'Sunday Driver'". If that's what you call it, you're entitled to that, but I don't ride/suck anyones dick. I was hip to 'G' long before 'Sunday Driver' was released. I still don't understand why there's so much negativity towards 'G' and 'The Santana'. There are other builders and cars that have been praised on this site, but never (or rarely) receive the negative feedback this topic receives.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 12:04 PM~13606697
> *QUOTE(Tyrone @ Apr 7 2009, 08:11 PM)
> Honestly, pound-for-pound and punch-for-punch, 'The Gypsy Rose' does not compare to 'The Santana'. If they were built at the same time, 'The Gypsy Rose' is a street car. While 'The Santana' is a full-show car.
> Tyrone,
> Seems like the only thing you know about lowriding is what you see in Videos!!!!!!!!
> You don't know SHIT!!!!!
> *


'FatFella', don't know who you are, but it seems to me you're "fat-mouthing" right now. You don't know me or what I know about lowriding. And don't dare through out there that my not being from California that I know nothing about lowriding. But since you feel I don't know anything about lowriding, educate me. I stated my opinion about 'The Gypsy Rose' and 'The Santana'. I'm not discrediting the significance of 'The Gypsy Rose' to lowriding, but 'The Santana' is just as significant.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 17 2009, 06:17 PM~13609933
> *what the fuck does this have to do with anything.
> on a sidenote: the new santana owner is somewhat in hiding after a run in with the Zoku crowd that led to some damage on the car
> *


I mentioned that because some so-called "lowrider purist" (or whatever) feel that in order to be a "true lowrider" a car must be fitted with hydraulics. Well, if that's the case, 'The Gypsy Rose' (before hydraulics) was just a '64 Impala with a nice paint job. It wasn't a "true lowrider".

As far as the new owners...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 2 2009, 10:29 PM~13471044
> *Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I didn't move out west until '05, but I knew about 'G' and his situation before I moved out west. What I've learned about 'G' I learned from Young Hogg videos, Cali-Swangin' videos, Black Wheels/Wheels 2000 magazine, and Nation Wide Riders magazine.
> *



Tyrone,if you check my post count it tells you I don't get on layitlow to talk shit
but the way you write about the car it's like no other car existed while G was out
Now educate your self and take a look at the "OLD PICS"topic and see for your self


----------



## Fatfella13

Just so that you know,I am in no way disrespecting "G" Santana,or Doc
Doc is a Brilliant painter and the Santana was a BAD ASS Car


----------



## ChulaCustoms

I love that pic Big Rich!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13610572
> *Tyrone,if you check my post count it tells you I don't get on layitlow to talk shit
> but the way you write about the car it's like no other car existed while G was out
> Now educate your self and take a look at the "OLD PICS"topic and see for your self
> *


Don't matter what your post count is, you threw the stone, I reacted. Since you want to quote post, read what you quoted from me again. You stated what I knew about lowriding I knew from videos. The quote states what I knew/know about 'G'. Even then, I mentioned two magazines.

I have plenty of magazines, pictures, videos, and personal experience in this to stand on what I'm saying. Not saying I'm an 'OG' or anything like that, but I haven't been an "arm chair" lowrider. 

So, it's not me that needs to be educated, it's you.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 07:46 PM~13610608
> *Just so that you know,I am in no way disrespecting "G" Santana,or Doc
> Doc is a Brilliant painter and the Santana was a BAD ASS Car
> *


But you'll come in this topic and disrespect me by insulting my knowledge of lowriding?


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 08:51 PM~13610640
> *Don't matter what your post count is, you threw the stone, I reacted. Since you want to quote post, read what you quoted from me again. You stated what I knew about lowriding I knew from videos. The quote states what I knew/know about 'G'. Even then, I mentioned two magazines.
> 
> I have plenty of magazines, pictures, videos, and personal experience in this to stand on what I'm saying. Not saying I'm an 'OG' or anything like that, but I haven't been an "arm chair" lowrider.
> 
> So, it's not me that needs to be educated, it's you.
> *



you reacted by telling me what i told you 
Magazines,videos&pics 
Tyrone there is no sence in you&I debating let's just keep the topic about SANTANA


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13610696
> *you reacted by telling me what i told you
> Magazines,videos&pics
> Tyrone there is no sence in you&I debating let's just keep the topic about SANTANA
> *


You shouldn't have called me out. You should've known I would react. You came into this topic and attacked me. I reacted, now you want to get on topic? 

Here's my thing; I don't like being attacked. I attack only when attacked.


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13610748
> *You shouldn't have called me out. You should've known I would react. You came into this topic and attacked me. I reacted, now you want to get on topic?
> 
> Here's my thing; I don't like being attacked. I attack only when attacked.
> *


 Let's move on back to the topic "SANTANA"


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13610793
> *Let's  move on back to the topic  "SANTANA"
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 17 2009, 07:08 PM~13610793
> *Let's  move on back to the topic  "SANTANA"
> *


37 pages and there's still more to add to the topic? :uh: 
Does the pattern consist of snowflakes? What would you guys think of this...


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13610497
> *I mentioned that because some so-called "lowrider purist" (or whatever) feel that in order to be a "true lowrider" a car must be fitted with hydraulics. Well, if that's the case, 'The Gypsy Rose' (before hydraulics) was just a '64 Impala with a nice paint job. It wasn't a "true lowrider".
> 
> As far as the new owners...thanks for sharing.
> *


there is no way you can compare the fame of GRose with santana car.not even close,alot of people that i ask about santana never even heard of it,just in socal,i ask someone from anywhere in the world where there's lowriders about GR and they'll know.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 07:51 PM~13610640
> *Don't matter what your post count is, you threw the stone, I reacted. Since you want to quote post, read what you quoted from me again. You stated what I knew about lowriding I knew from videos. The quote states what I knew/know about 'G'. Even then, I mentioned two magazines.
> 
> I have plenty of magazines, pictures, videos, and personal experience in this to stand on what I'm saying. Not saying I'm an 'OG' or anything like that, but I haven't been an "arm chair" lowrider.
> 
> So, it's not me that needs to be educated, it's you.
> *


----------



## 65ragrider

or this one


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 15 2008, 03:49 PM~10176445
> *now how the f#@k u gonna tell me this aint real talk
> 
> gangsta
> *


this shit is hard


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

The Santana and Gypsy Rose are both badass rides. They both represent the lowriding cultures finest at different eras. Both rides are at the top of their class. This argument on whos better has been debated before. Who gives a shit. Im greatful that we have both of them to represent and inspire future generations. Its unfortunate that the Santana is no longer stateside for us to enjoy.


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 07:23 PM~13610424
> *Don't know what 'Doc' charged/charges for a paint job, but the paint job he did on 'The Santana' is quite possibly the most well-know/recognizable.
> 
> "Real though, I don't remember many suckin' 'G's' dick before 'Sunday Driver'". If that's what you call it, you're entitled to that, but I don't ride/suck anyones dick. I was hip to 'G' long before 'Sunday Driver' was released. I still don't understand why there's so much negativity towards 'G' and 'The Santana'. There are other builders and cars that have been praised on this site, but never (or rarely) receive the negative feedback this topic receives.
> *


I think the main reason there is so much negativity is because it's well known that "G" was a drug dealer and the car was built with drug money.When your making money hand over fist building a top notch car isnt hard to do.It's hard not to respect a car that was built by a man working a 9 to 5 versus a car built by a drug dealer.Im sure as you have stated before there are plenty of other rides built with drug money that everybody doesnt know about.Im not judging "G" because how he made his money is his business and he is the one suffering the consequences.This is just my opinion on why there is so much negativity.


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 17 2009, 11:13 PM~13612257
> *I think the main reason there is so much negativity is because it's well known that "G" was a drug dealer and the car was built with drug money.When your making money hand over fist building a top notch car isnt hard to do.It's hard not to respect a car that was built by a man working a 9 to 5 versus a car built by a drug dealer.Im sure as you have stated before there are plenty of other rides built with drug money that everybody doesnt know about.Im not judging "G" because how he made his money is his business and he is the one suffering the consequences.This is just my opinion on why there is so much negativity.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

there is a lot of nice 64s around, this is one of them. I wish the jap owners would post up some new pictures of what it looks like now.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Apr 18 2009, 12:12 AM~13612253
> *The Santana and Gypsy Rose are both badass rides.  They both represent the lowriding cultures finest at different eras.  Both rides are at the top of their class.  This argument on whos better has been debated before.  Who gives a shit.  Im greatful that we have both of them to represent and inspire future generations.  Its unfortunate that the Santana is no longer stateside for us to enjoy.
> *


After all this pages of this and that,I GIVE YOU MUCH RESPECT TO MAKING THIS CLEAR.BEST THING I READ.WE ALL HAVE DIFF.TASTE ABOUT BOTH OF THIS CARS AND ITS NOT ABOUT WICH ONE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER ONE.I ALWAY BUILD HOT ASS HOPPERS BUT I NEVER DOWN GRADE THE NEXT MAN,I ALWAYS GIVE HIM PROPS EVEN IF HE'S SECON OR THIRD PLACE.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 18 2009, 12:13 AM~13612257
> *I think the main reason there is so much negativity is because it's well known that "G" was a drug dealer and the car was built with drug money.When your making money hand over fist building a top notch car isnt hard to do.It's hard not to respect a car that was built by a man working a 9 to 5 versus a car built by a drug dealer.Im sure as you have stated before there are plenty of other rides built with drug money that everybody doesnt know about.Im not judging "G" because how he made his money is his business and he is the one suffering the consequences.This is just my opinion on why there is so much negativity.
> *


VERY TRUE.


----------



## dayton roller

yeah g sold drugs to build his rides was it right no it wasn't but a man got to do what a mans got to do sometimes


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 18 2009, 03:23 AM~13612969
> *there is a lot of nice 64s around, this is one of them. I wish the jap owners would post up some new pictures of what it looks like now.
> *


2 more years


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:12 PM~13611827
> *there is no way you can compare the fame of GRose with santana car.not even close,alot of people that i ask about santana never even heard of it,just in socal,i ask someone from anywhere in the world where there's lowriders about GR and they'll know.
> *


This is your opinion. Not facts. Where in Southern California are you asking people about 'The Santana'? I'm sure if you frequented South Central they'd know of 'The Santana'. They probably wouldn't know of 'The Gypsy Rose'

This topic isn't about 'The Gypsy Rose' or 'The Gypsy Rose' versus 'The Santana'. Their significance was compared and debated a while back. People have stated their opinions and preferences of the the two cars, but this is not what this topic is about. ''65RagRider', you've come and brought up some old stuff unnecessarily. If you prefer 'The Gypsy Rose' over 'The Santana' that's fine. But continuing to debate which is better, which is more well-known, and which is more significant is pointless. What 'G' did to build 'The Santana' (and other cars) doesn't matter either. That doesn't make him any more/less of a lowrider because of how he earned the money to build it. There are many other drug dealers in lowriding. They may not be as well-known as 'G', but they're out there. Some of the cars you view here (LayItLow), in LRM, and at the shows aren't always built by legal means. Don't be so quick to judge 'G'. Lowriders were built with drug money before, during, and after him. It's not going to stop.


----------



## 187PURE

I DON'T MEAN TO GET IN BETWEEN YALLS DEBATES. BUT LET ME CLARIFY SOMETHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND DRUG DEALERS. JUST BECAUSE A MAN FINANCES HIS CAR BY SO-CALLED "ILLEGAL MEANS" SHOULD'NT DISCREDIT HIS KNOWLEDGE OF LOWRIDING/CAR BUILDING. I KNOW PLENTY OF DRUG DEALERS PERSONALLY THAT *BOUGHT* LOWS READY TO GO/TURN KEY, JUST BECAUSE THEY HAD SO MUCH BREAD AT THEIR DISPOSAL. AND THESE FOOLS AINT EVEN KNOW HOW TO HIT THE DAMN SWITCH.. LET ALONE TOOL ON THEM. AT LEAST GANGSTER *BUILT* HIS. THE MAN HAD HIS OWN VISION, HIS OWN BLUE PRINT, AND WAS 100% ACTIVE. EVEN SOME OF YOU 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKAS CAN'T EVEN DO THAT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I think if there is someone that could replicate *GYPSY ROSE* it would be *DANNY D*! I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT..
He has the skillz and maturity. His paint jobs are flawless.
PURO


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 19 2009, 05:08 AM~13620022
> *I DON'T MEAN TO GET IN BETWEEN YALLS DEBATES.  BUT LET ME CLARIFY SOMETHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND DRUG DEALERS.  JUST BECAUSE A MAN FINANCES HIS CAR BY SO-CALLED "ILLEGAL MEANS" SHOULD'NT DISCREDIT HIS KNOWLEDGE OF LOWRIDING/CAR BUILDING.  I KNOW PLENTY OF DRUG DEALERS PERSONALLY THAT BOUGHT LOWS READY TO GO/TURN KEY, JUST BECAUSE THEY HAD SO MUCH BREAD AT THEIR DISPOSAL.  AND THESE FOOLS AINT EVEN KNOW HOW TO HIT THE DAMN SWITCH..  LET ALONE TOOL ON THEM.  AT LEAST GANGSTER BUILT HIS.  THE MAN HAD HIS OWN VISION, HIS OWN BLUE PRINT, AND WAS 100% ACTIVE.  EVEN SOME OF YOU 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKAS CAN'T EVEN DO THAT
> *


i would love to c g" come out of prison get a decent job work overtime,pay his bills support a family pay a house and still build a bad ass ride,like many of us do,then i'll give him all my respect.but i can never c a gang member or a drug dealer as a legend or anything like that, i have 3 kids and my bigest fear is for them to be involve with drugs or gangs.so if you guys admire g"couse you think he's cool good for you.and doc the painter my respect for him i know he earns his money to the last penny becouse he loves what he does.As for the car is a beutiful car just like many other 64 out there,that's it just a clean 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2009, 12:20 PM~13621552
> *i would love to c g" come out of prison get a decent job work overtime,pay his bills support a family pay a house and still build a bad ass ride,like many of us do,then i'll give him all my respect.but i can never c a gang member or a drug dealer as a legend or anything like that, i have 3 kids and my bigest fear is for them to be involve with drugs or gangs.so if you guys admire g"couse you think he's cool good for you.and doc the painter my respect for him i know he earns his money to the last penny becouse he loves what he does.As for the car is a beutiful car just like many other 64 out there,that's it just a clean 64
> *


I THINK YOU MISINTERPRETED MY POST BUDDY BOY. LET ME TRANSLATE.. MINUS THE GANG BANGIN, DRUG DEALIN, OR WHATEVER ELSE, THE MAN IS PRETTY KNOWLEDGABLE ABOUT RIDIN. YOU CAN'T TAKE HIS TALENT AWAY BECAUSE OF THAT. LIKE I MENTIONED, A FEW MAWFUCKAS I NEW PERSONALLY THAT FLIPPED A GANG OF BRICKS WAS'NT CUT OUT FOR THIS SHIT. THEY JUST HAD THE MONEY TO BUY SEVERAL TOYS. THE BOTTOM LINE IS, I DON'T CARE HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GOT.. IF YOUR HEART AINT INTO THIS SHIT, THEN YOUR ASS AINT GON' LAST


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Apr 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13617120-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is your opinion. Not facts. Where in Southern California are you asking people about 'The Santana'? I'm sure if you frequented South Central they'd know of 'The Santana'. They probably wouldn't know of 'The Gypsy Rose'
> 
> This topic isn't about 'The Gypsy Rose' or 'The Gypsy Rose' versus 'The Santana'. Their significance was compared and debated a while back. People have stated their opinions and preferences of the the two cars, but this is not what this topic is about. ''65RagRider', you've come and brought up some old stuff unnecessarily. If you prefer 'The Gypsy Rose' over 'The Santana' that's fine. But continuing to debate which is better, which is more well-known, and which is more significant is pointless. What 'G' did to build 'The Santana' (and other cars) doesn't matter either. That doesn't make him any more/less of a lowrider because of how he earned the money to build it. There are many other drug dealers in lowriding. They may not be as well-known as 'G', but they're out there. Some of the cars you view here (LayItLow), in LRM, and at the shows aren't always built by legal means. Don't be so quick to judge 'G'. Lowriders were built with drug money before, during, and after him. It's not going to stop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 19 2009, 07:08 AM~13620022
> *I DON'T MEAN TO GET IN BETWEEN YALLS DEBATES.  BUT LET ME CLARIFY SOMETHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND DRUG DEALERS.  JUST BECAUSE A MAN FINANCES HIS CAR BY SO-CALLED "ILLEGAL MEANS" SHOULD'NT DISCREDIT HIS KNOWLEDGE OF LOWRIDING/CAR BUILDING.  I KNOW PLENTY OF DRUG DEALERS PERSONALLY THAT BOUGHT LOWS READY TO GO/TURN KEY, JUST BECAUSE THEY HAD SO MUCH BREAD AT THEIR DISPOSAL.  AND THESE FOOLS AINT EVEN KNOW HOW TO HIT THE DAMN SWITCH..  LET ALONE TOOL ON THEM.  AT LEAST GANGSTER BUILT HIS.  THE MAN HAD HIS OWN VISION, HIS OWN BLUE PRINT, AND WAS 100% ACTIVE.  EVEN SOME OF YOU 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKAS CAN'T EVEN DO THAT
> *


Get'em Ty and MurdaPure!!!!! Get'em


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 18 2009, 03:15 AM~13613009
> *After all this pages of this and that,I GIVE YOU MUCH RESPECT TO MAKING THIS CLEAR.BEST THING I READ.WE ALL HAVE DIFF.TASTE ABOUT BOTH OF THIS CARS AND ITS NOT ABOUT WICH ONE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER ONE.I ALWAY BUILD HOT ASS HOPPERS BUT I NEVER DOWN GRADE  THE NEXT MAN,I ALWAYS GIVE HIM PROPS EVEN IF HE'S SECON OR THIRD PLACE.
> *


Thanks, 'NeNe', for adding to this topic.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 19 2009, 05:08 AM~13620022
> *I DON'T MEAN TO GET IN BETWEEN YALLS DEBATES.  BUT LET ME CLARIFY SOMETHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND DRUG DEALERS.  JUST BECAUSE A MAN FINANCES HIS CAR BY SO-CALLED "ILLEGAL MEANS" SHOULD'NT DISCREDIT HIS KNOWLEDGE OF LOWRIDING/CAR BUILDING.  I KNOW PLENTY OF DRUG DEALERS PERSONALLY THAT BOUGHT LOWS READY TO GO/TURN KEY, JUST BECAUSE THEY HAD SO MUCH BREAD AT THEIR DISPOSAL.  AND THESE FOOLS AINT EVEN KNOW HOW TO HIT THE DAMN SWITCH..  LET ALONE TOOL ON THEM.  AT LEAST GANGSTER BUILT HIS.  THE MAN HAD HIS OWN VISION, HIS OWN BLUE PRINT, AND WAS 100% ACTIVE.  EVEN SOME OF YOU 9 TO 5 MUTHAFUCKAS CAN'T EVEN DO THAT
> *


 :0 Get 'em!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2009, 10:20 AM~13621552
> *i would love to c g" come out of prison get a decent job work overtime,pay his bills support a family pay a house and still build a bad ass ride,like many of us do,then i'll give him all my respect.but i can never c a gang member or a drug dealer as a legend or anything like that, i have 3 kids and my bigest fear is for them to be involve with drugs or gangs.so if you guys admire g"couse you think he's cool good for you.and doc the painter my respect for him i know he earns his money to the last penny becouse he loves what he does.As for the car is a beutiful car just like many other 64 out there,that's it just a clean 64
> *


To some people drugs and gangs is a way of life. That's not saying it's right, but if that what a person knows, that's what they know. 

You need to do more research into lowriding. There are some well-known lowrider builders/lowrider car clubs with drug and gang connections. 

I'm a family man also. So, I know the importance of raising children right and keeping them away from the negative things in life. I never admired 'G' for being a gang member or a drug dealer. I admire him because of his visions and what he's done in lowriding.

There are/have been many clean '64 Impala's in the lowriding community. There will be more to come, but there are those that are legendary/timeless. 'The Santana' just happens to be one of them. Whether you like it (or not) ''65RagRider', 'The Santana' will continue to be cherished, debated, honored, etc. for as long as there is lowriding. You might as well get use to it.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 18 2009, 03:15 AM~13613009
> *After all this pages of this and that,I GIVE YOU MUCH RESPECT TO MAKING THIS CLEAR.BEST THING I READ.WE ALL HAVE DIFF.TASTE ABOUT BOTH OF THIS CARS AND ITS NOT ABOUT WICH ONE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER ONE.I ALWAY BUILD HOT ASS HOPPERS BUT I NEVER DOWN GRADE  THE NEXT MAN,I ALWAYS GIVE HIM PROPS EVEN IF HE'S SECON OR THIRD PLACE.
> *


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 7 2009, 11:40 AM~13506030
> *yo andrewH you r fuckin trippin.. I wont even get into "G" or who builds what and what hand they had in building there cars. This is Strictly about the SANTANA & the GOD of patterns, fading & shading. DOC. how dare u disrespect his work, Doc is the most underated painter in the lowrider game. the day you lay down multipatterns and get that shit to look like glass, then you can talk shit!! till then, stop the fuckin hating, u just mad u cant afford a doc paint job!!!!!!!! I know people, white, black, chicanos, and ricans. that compare docs work to picassico. he's not just a painter, he's a fuckin artist and you should feel blessed to even look @ his work*


Although I don't think andrewH is trippin' (I think he is just stating his point of view), I have to agree with you on that. I admire DOC's paintjobs. I admire anyone who can lay down numerous patterns on a car and make every single line and detail straight as an arrow and match up perfectly on both sides flawlessly. For example, the caprice "Sunday Driver" first owned by Twin, then by a member of layitlow, now owned by the president of the club I am in. I can truthfully say that I have been blessed to see in person and touch (in my opininon) a truly badass paintjob done by a badass painter. That car was painted about 10 years ago and it still looks as if it is fresh out of the booth! I know this is a topic about "The Santana" but I just had to put in my opininon about Doc as a painter. So what I'm saying is, although I have never seen "The Santana" in person, I feel that it deserves every bit of respect that it gets, not only because of how it was built, where it was built, or who built it, but because it wears one of the finest paintjobs (in my opinion) done by one of the finest painters (also in my opinion) that ever layed paint on a lowrider.

Here is a fairly recent pic of Sunday Driver taken last year.


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Apr 18 2009, 12:28 PM~13615192
> *yeah g sold drugs to build his rides was it right no it wasn't but a man got to do what a mans got to do sometimes
> *


Not only did he build cars,but he help a lot of us when we were doing bad.He even helped a lot of us build our cars.I personaly can't talk bad about him.because when I went to jail he was the first one to lend me a hand.He paid my bail and help my wife when I was gone.so you can't sit here a judge a man for what he does best.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 23 2009, 01:19 PM~13666995
> *Not only did he build cars,but he help a lot of us when we were doing bad.He even helped a lot of us build our cars.I personaly can't talk bad about him.because when I went to jail he was the first one to lend me a hand.He paid my bail and help my wife when I was gone.so you can't sit here a judge a man for what he does best.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 19 2009, 11:20 AM~13621552
> *i would love to c g" come out of prison get a decent job work overtime,pay his bills support a family pay a house and still build a bad ass ride,like many of us do,then i'll give him all my respect.but i can never c a gang member or a drug dealer as a legend or anything like that, i have 3 kids and my bigest fear is for them to be involve with drugs or gangs.so if you guys admire g"couse you think he's cool good for you.and doc the painter my respect for him i know he earns his money to the last penny becouse he loves what he does.As for the car is a beutiful car just like many other 64 out there,that's it just a clean 64
> *


To a lot of us drug dealers and gansters are legends.its ok you dodnt like them and you don't want to see your kids ending like them.but you got to understand that where a lot of come from there is no 9am to 5pm and the one that do have that can bearly survive.so you trying to make g look like he is no good.we can't be madd @ him for what he did.Belive me homie if I had the chance to be what he was,ill be happy as fuck.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 05:27 AM~13640356
> *Although I don't think andrewH is trippin' (I think he is just stating his point of view), I have to agree with you on that. I admire DOC's paintjobs. I admire anyone who can lay down numerous patterns on a car and make every single line and detail straight as an arrow and match up perfectly on both sides flawlessly. For example, the caprice "Sunday Driver" first owned by Twin, then by a member of layitlow, now owned by the president of the club I am in. I can truthfully say that I have been blessed to see in person and touch (in my opininon) a truly badass paintjob done by a badass painter. That car was painted about 10 years ago and it still looks as if it is fresh out of the booth! I know this is a topic about "The Santana" but I just had to put in my opininon about Doc as a painter. So what I'm saying is, although I have never seen "The Santana" in person, I feel that it deserves every bit of respect that it gets, not only because of how it was built, where it was built, or who built it, but because it wears one of the finest paintjobs (in my opinion) done by one of the finest painters (also in my opinion) that ever layed paint on a lowrider.
> 
> Here is a fairly recent pic of Sunday Driver taken last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok so im ready for the hate thats about to come towards me. i love docs skill and what he do, and how he makes these perfect paterns and makes them even on both sides, its a true work of art, but i have seen many cars that doc has painted and all of his work is starting to look the same to me his patterns and the way he shapes his line are looking the same to me. sorry. but if i could afford a doc paint job i would jump on it in a heart beat.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U JUST MADE ALOTE OF SENSE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:12 PM~13611827
> *there is no way you can compare the fame of GRose with santana car.not even close,alot of people that i ask about santana never even heard of it,just in socal,i ask someone from anywhere in the world where there's lowriders about GR and they'll know.
> *


check yourself homeboy.....you put them two cars side by side ..jip-C-rose going home with a nose bleed  jip c ant never been on a turntable...why? cause... no crhome...open the hood ,,...never....well here's "SANTANA"


----------



## wally dogg

boo-ya..hood open..trunk open...g-rose..first cars on silver screen ..yes...nice paint about a rose theam..yes....better built lowrider at a show or on the street...."STANTANA"....got this.... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

There is no other like the one and only Gypsy Rose:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 23 2009, 02:02 PM~13668546
> *There is no other like the one and only Gypsy Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ditto with "SANTANA"...so give it up....the rose ...good look into the past...but "SANTANA" set the stage for the future...look at your cars today...it was a double pump..so do'nt go THERE...moon, sounds,motor, trunk,...stop hating :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:14 PM~13668646
> *ditto with "STANTANA"...so give it up....the rose ...good look into the past...but "STANATANA set the stage for the future...look at your cars today...it was a double pump..so do'nt go THERE...moon, sounds,motor, trunk,...stop hating :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a vinyl with cloth insert interior kit on Santana? :uh:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 23 2009, 02:18 PM~13668673
> *Is that a vinyl with cloth insert interior kit on Santana?  :uh:
> *


is that pink bath robe stiched where the the window knobs should be :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 23 2009, 02:21 PM~13668689
> *is that pink bath robe stiched where the the window knobs should be :biggrin:
> *


It's those details that separate a legendary lowrider that has years of history and respect to a "so-so" car with an interior kit that you can order off the internet.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 23 2009, 02:28 PM~13668751
> *It's those details that separate a legendary lowrider that has years of history and respect to a "so-so" car with an interior kit that you can order off the internet.
> *


put the pipe down homie..this is a dicussion on better built lowriders...so we get it..you THINK g-rose is a famous lowrider... no shit we know this ..i love the car..but we pushed it better than rose ..ya'll be comming in here wit the bullshit...just cause you do something different .don't make you the shit...rose was a painted car with plush interior and a few old school mods...ummmm...zzzzzz....STANTANA came with it...and you know this... :biggrin:....oh yea...so-so-....you triping :uh: ...respect ...you would'nt know it if came up and slap ya.......go back to the g-rose topic....


----------



## TrueOGcadi

One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character... 

now that is the statement that started all this bullshit, i never said that the Santana compares to gypsy rose in status.just in character, fuck yeah the gypsy rose will always be the most famous lowrider ever, doesnt mean its the best built tho. 

The Santana "IS" the gypsy rose of our era. fuck it, it is what it is. hate on muthafukas. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Wish I had em both. Side by side in my garage. :biggrin: 
You know I think alot of people elect to criticize the "Santana" because of how the build was funded. That doesnt take away from the creativity or vision it took to put it together. Some fools have all the money in the world into a car and still have it come out looking like shit.
*The Santana and Gypsy Rose represent lowridings finest at different eras.*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

sup Wally hows the ride coming?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 23 2009, 03:15 PM~13669210
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> 
> now that is the statement that started all this bullshit, i never said that the Santana compares to gypsy rose in status.just in character, fuck yeah the gypsy rose will always be the most famous lowrider ever, doesnt mean its the best built tho.
> 
> The Santana "IS" the gypsy rose of our era. fuck it, it is what it is. hate on muthafukas. :biggrin:
> *


..damm you said it better than i ever could....it's just thee knuclkel heads.want to blast in this topic...which is ok..but they open themself up to the comeback...plus that car is g-rose two...the first one...uh..never mind go check your history....i love the club the car the owner the style..but ..don't come doo-doo-, on the SANTANA unless..you got your shit on lock....there was a lot of clean cars when SANTANA..came out, but it was one of first compleat pakage cars to hit the spot...fame....they were both lowriders...they should share the stage at the worst case..you dig me :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Apr 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13669476
> *sup Wally hows the ride coming?
> *


uh.....that hurt....good i guess


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Apr 23 2009, 01:50 PM~13667256
> *ok so im ready for the hate thats about to come towards me. i love docs skill and what he do, and how he makes these perfect paterns and makes them even on both sides, its a true work of art, but i have seen many cars that doc has painted and all of his work is starting to look the same to me his patterns and the way he shapes his line are looking the same to me. sorry. but if i could afford a doc paint job i would jump on it in a heart beat.
> *


HUH????;;; MAN YOU STRAIGHT CONTRADICTED YOURSELF :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2009, 01:53 PM~13667282
> *U JUST MADE ALOTE OF SENSE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: X2

HE SAID DOCS PATERNS ARE STARTING TO LOOK THE SAME (HENCE BORING/REDUNDANT).. BUT HE WOULD JUMP AT ONE IN A HEARTBEAT IF HE COULD AFFORD IT :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK THIS WHOLE DEBATE ABOUT WHO'S BETTER; GYPSY OR TANA??, IS STARTING TO BE LIKE WHO'S THE GREATEST BOXER OF ALL TIME?; ALI OR TYSON? :biggrin:


----------



## English




----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 24 2009, 07:53 AM~13675613
> *I THINK THIS WHOLE DEBATE ABOUT WHO'S BETTER; GYPSY OR TANA??, IS STARTING TO BE LIKE WHO'S THE GREATEST BOXER OF ALL TIME?; ALI OR TYSON? :biggrin:
> *


THE MAIN THING WAS,THEY WERE BOTH CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 24 2009, 07:48 AM~13675595
> *:roflmao: X2
> 
> HE SAID DOCS PATERNS ARE STARTING TO LOOK THE SAME (HENCE BORING/REDUNDANT)..  BUT HE WOULD JUMP AT ONE IN A HEARTBEAT IF HE COULD AFFORD IT :uh:
> *


THE SECRET IS THAT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.THAT'S THE WAY IT WORK WITH DOC.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 24 2009, 11:08 AM~13676771
> *THE MAIN THING WAS,THEY WERE BOTH CHAMPIONS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 24 2009, 11:10 AM~13676794
> *THE SECRET IS THAT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.THAT'S THE WAY IT WORK WITH DOC.
> *


YUP! WHEN YOU WALK IN NAPA, THEY HAVE TWO KINDS OF BALLJOINTS; THE CHEAPER ONES, AND THE UNBREAKABLES


----------



## wally dogg

me 3 whelling next to G's stock black 64 rag...he slamed that catogory too :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FREE GANSTER FUCK THE DUMB SHIT, YALL TALK THAT SHIT WEN HE OUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GANGSTER IS A LOWRIDER FUCK HOW HE GOT HIS FUNDS TO GET THE CAR DONE HE PUT IN WORK AND DEDICATION


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 24 2009, 02:08 PM~13677973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me 3 whelling next to G's stock black 64 rag...he slamed that catogory too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2009, 12:42 PM~13679032
> *FREE GANSTER FUCK THE DUMB SHIT, YALL TALK THAT SHIT WEN HE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car was painted at the crib..one of the few cars doc painted...i was there :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GANSTER GOT 4 FOR DAYS LOL


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2009, 12:45 PM~13679051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 24 2009, 03:46 PM~13679058
> *that car was painted at the crib..one of the few cars doc painted...i was there :biggrin:
> *


DAMN REALLY, :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## wally dogg

don't forget this one...killed um...this pic top off :biggrin:







another one painted in the back yard by doc.... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## REYXTC

Any more pics of the 59?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Fuck all the talk about the man being a drug dealer, a lot of people are these days. If there wasn't for people selling weed and shit there would be no need for blunt wraps or zig zag papers. If it wasn't for zig zag papers my work would've went down the shitter years ago. Think about the drug dealing thing like this...there are lots of us on here that work in factory jobs everyday making products that kill people. We make chewing tobacco, cigars, rolling papers, roll your own cigarettes, and regular cigarettes. Do I feel make for making something that kills people? Not really because people make their own decisions and I make damn good money making those products everyday. Maybe it's not G that is the bad person for selling it, maybe it's the fuckin cluck buying the shit that is the bad person. Think about that one...


----------



## OneLowBull

was he selling caine i figure this is the fastest way to build a legendary lol im in the MW so i think i can get away with a modified version of meth.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 26 2009, 06:21 PM~13695922
> *was he selling caine i figure this is the fastest way to build a legendary lol im in the MW so i think i can get away with a modified version of meth.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Apr 17 2009, 10:17 PM~13611432
> *37 pages and there's still more to add to the topic?  :uh:
> Does the pattern consist of snowflakes? What would you guys think of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no said it was better than gypsy rose but it is a classic and gangdter is legend


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 27 2009, 11:36 AM~13703455
> *no said it was better than gypsy rose but it is a classic and gangdter is legend
> *


yep g-rose is a classic and very well know.....and very much loved...you did'nt repeat anything new....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Stilo-G

TTT for SANTANA


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 08:55 AM~13753646
> *TTT for SANTANA
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## NACHO LIBRE

HOW DID YOU GUYS GET THE IMPOUND PICS?I thought only the police could get does pics?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 2 2009, 10:40 PM~13768660
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You willing to sell that issue?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@May 2 2009, 11:10 PM~13768854
> *HOW DID YOU GUYS GET THE IMPOUND PICS?I thought only the police could get does pics?
> *


They were on a government auction website.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2009, 12:27 PM~13770546
> *You willing to sell that issue?
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2009, 10:27 AM~13770546
> *You willing to sell that issue?
> *



homie i dont have that issue trying to find someone that does. if i had it i wouldnt be for sale.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2009, 12:42 PM~13679032
> *FREE GANSTER FUCK THE DUMB SHIT, YALL TALK THAT SHIT WEN HE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many cars did he get taken away???


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2009, 12:55 PM~13679136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

THAT WAS SOME DIRTY SHIT TO JUST AUCTION OFF THE MAN'S SHIT OUT OF COUNTRY. THEY PROBLY FIGURED SOME "M" MEMBERS WOULD GET THEM BACK


----------



## lowriter




----------



## lowriter

Whens gangster suppose to be out? havent been on lay it low in a minute, STOCK RAG :thumbsup: regardless, much respect to that dedicated lowrider, at least some people are saving the beautiful classics, also trying to see the santana sometime in my life time in the states


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 08:53 AM~13777719
> *THAT WAS SOME DIRTY SHIT TO JUST AUCTION OFF THE MAN'S SHIT OUT OF COUNTRY.  THEY PROBLY FIGURED SOME "M" MEMBERS WOULD GET THEM BACK
> *


thats how its always done for that same reason to stop "straw purchases"


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 07:53 AM~13777719
> *THAT WAS SOME DIRTY SHIT TO JUST AUCTION OFF THE MAN'S SHIT OUT OF COUNTRY.  THEY PROBLY FIGURED SOME "M" MEMBERS WOULD GET THEM BACK
> *


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 10:40 AM~13851715
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 07:53 AM~13777719
> *THAT WAS SOME DIRTY SHIT TO JUST AUCTION OFF THE MAN'S SHIT OUT OF COUNTRY.  THEY PROBLY FIGURED SOME "M" MEMBERS WOULD GET THEM BACK
> *


Yes Siiir!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 11 2009, 11:40 PM~13858666
> *Yes Siiir!!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


MUCH RESPECT TO THE MAN...HE HAS GIVING ME MOTIVAVTION AND HE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT....HE PUTS IN HARD WORK AND DEDICATION.....TRUE LOWRIDER AND I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM...CANT WAIT FOR HIM TO GET OUT....


----------



## Stilo-G

uffin:


----------



## wizdumized

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 05:19 PM~13855648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats fuckin sad that 64 belongs in cali..


----------



## TrueOGcadi

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wizdumized_@May 29 2009, 03:43 AM~14034148
> *man thats fuckin sad that 64 belongs in cali..
> *


THEY'LL BE OTHERS.. 'G' TOLD ME HIMSELF ON THE TELEPHONE


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2009, 09:27 AM~14421547
> *THEY'LL BE OTHERS.. 'G' TOLD ME HIMSELF ON THE TELEPHONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

how many cars did the feds take from him?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2009, 07:27 AM~14421547
> *THEY'LL BE OTHERS.. 'G' TOLD ME HIMSELF ON THE TELEPHONE
> *



"THEY'LL BE OTHERS" thats a bold statement for even G to make. the santana and the flower is one of a kind. thats shit dont come around too often.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

both cars are way out of my league, but i swear i seen a pic that had the original gypsy rose was a 63 impala, and something happened to that car so it was redone on a 64. is this correct? and if it is, does anyone have a pic of the original?


----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 11 2009, 06:21 PM~13855662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY INSPERATION-HANDS DOWN ONE OF THE BEST STILL


----------



## streetrider




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 27 2009, 12:39 PM~13704125
> *yep g-rose is a classic and very well know.....and very much loved...you did'nt repeat anything new....
> *


The way i see it is hard to compare a car built in the 70's to something built in the late 90's. Both cars are badass but you know as well as i do alot of shit changes in 20+years. I love santana most def one of the baddest 64's built in its time :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK

if "G" wasn't locked up and the car sold to a buyer from japan, would the car be as famous as it is today?


----------



## mrboscodelagente

THERE IS NO COMPARISON, GYPSIE ROSE WAS AND WILL ALWAYS BE AN ICON FOR THE CHICANO LOWRIDING COMMUNITY....

SANTANA IS A BAD ASS STREET/SHOW RIDE, IF GANGSTER WASN'T LOCKED UP IT WOULD BE JUST ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE ON THE STREET AND SHOW CIRCUIT....

DON'T GET ME WRONG BOTH ARE UNIQUE....THE PAINTERS AND TECHNIQUES USED ON BOTH CARS ARE "ONE OF A KIND"....AND BOTH WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN...


----------



## Dean Martin

GYPSYROSE WAS UGLY THEN AND ITS STYLE UGLY TODAY LR MAG PUSH THE EXPOSURE THAT IS ALL-ITS A FEW 64s THAT LOOK BETTER THEN GYPSYROSE-ITS 63s THAT LOOK BETTER THEN GYPSYROSE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Jul 11 2009, 10:06 PM~14446832-->
> 
> 
> 
> both cars are way out of my league, but i swear i seen a pic that had the original gypsy rose was a 63 impala, and something happened to that car so it was redone on a 64. is this correct? and if it is, does anyone have a pic of the original?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OG Gypsy Rose was a '63. It was damaged on Whittier Blvd back in the days when there was club-wars and Gang fights on the Blvd. The current Gypsy was built right after and the paint job is over 35 years old now. Pics of the 63 are in the Imperials CC topic.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dean Martin_@Jul 31 2009, 05:28 PM~14641575
> *GYPSYROSE WAS UGLY THEN AND ITS STYLE UGLY TODAY LR MAG PUSH THE EXPOSURE THAT IS ALL-ITS A FEW 64s THAT LOOK BETTER THEN GYPSYROSE-ITS 63s THAT LOOK BETTER THEN GYPSYROSE
> *


What is your real name on here? I have some ideas, but whatever. 

As for the Gypsy, it is not "ugly" by no means bro. It might not be a color many prefer but it's color and theme were inspired by the owner's mother's love for flowers and his love and respect for her. When he was deciding to paint the car, his mother told him she loves roses and "what woman don't love roses?". Thats a true story and there's plenty of history behind the car that deems it as "The WORLDS MOST FAMOUS LOWRIDER" 

And it wasn't just LRM or the Intro to Chico and the Man that made that car famous. That particular car IS the flagship of Lowriding history in East Los Angeles, Ca. Also, it would be very difficult to replicate that lacquer paintjob today. It would be very hard just to find a paint gun that would shoot the distinct paint-style on the car nowadays.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 31 2009, 04:52 PM~14641356
> *if "G" wasn't locked up and the car sold to a buyer from japan, would the car be as famous as it is today?
> *


In my opinion, 'The Santana', would still be famous. If anything, 'G' would have continued the progression of it.


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

I DONT CARE ,IF YOUR WHITE ,BLACK, OR MEXICAN, A SWEET RIDE IS A SWEET RIDE, FUCK THE DUDES SKIN COLOR. GYPSE ROSE AND THE SANTANA ARE BOTH ICONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 31 2009, 06:52 PM~14641356
> *if "G" wasn't locked up and the car sold to a buyer from japan, would the car be as famous as it is today?
> *


WHAT A DUMB STATEMENT. THAT'S JUST LIKE SAYING IF THE ROSE WASN'T AIRED ON CHICO & THE MAN, IT WOULD'NT BE FAMOUS. THE BOTTOM LINE IS, WE DON'T NEED HOLLYWOOD TO PROMOTE OUR CARS; IT'S REALLY UP TO THE OWNER.. FANS WILL FOLLOW REGARDLESS


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2009, 09:23 PM~14642661
> *WHAT A DUMB STATEMENT.  THAT'S JUST LIKE SAYING IF THE ROSE WASN'T AIRED ON CHICO & THE MAN, IT WOULD'NT BE FAMOUS.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS, WE DON'T NEED HOLLYWOOD TO PROMOTE OUR CARS; IT'S REALLY UP TO THE OWNER..  FANS WILL FOLLOW REGARDLESS
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LUNCH MEAT_@Jul 31 2009, 09:21 PM~14642651
> *I DONT CARE ,IF YOUR WHITE ,BLACK, OR MEXICAN, A SWEET RIDE IS A SWEET RIDE, FUCK THE DUDES SKIN COLOR. GYPSE ROSE AND THE SANTANA ARE BOTH ICONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DUDE I DON'T THINK ANYONE MENTIONED RACE HERE.. BUT THAT IS A SWEET PEICE OF ASS IN YOUR AVATAR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jul 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14641436
> *THERE IS NO COMPARISON, GYPSIE ROSE WAS AND WILL ALWAYS BE AN ICON FOR THE CHICANO LOWRIDING COMMUNITY....
> 
> SANTANA IS A BAD ASS STREET/SHOW RIDE, IF GANGSTER WASN'T LOCKED UP IT WOULD BE JUST ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE ON THE STREET AND SHOW CIRCUIT....
> 
> DON'T GET ME WRONG BOTH ARE UNIQUE....THE PAINTERS AND TECHNIQUES USED ON BOTH CARS ARE "ONE OF A KIND"....AND BOTH WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN...
> *


AAHH.. HMM.. ****** LOVE THE ROSE TOO MUTHAFUCKA :angry:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2009, 09:24 PM~14642681
> *DUDE I DON'T THINK ANYONE MENTIONED RACE HERE.. BUT THAT IS A SWEET PEICE OF ASS IN YOUR AVATAR
> *


YOU RIGHT HOMIE, BUT IF G WASN'T BLACK THE SANTANA WOULD'NT BE HATED ON AS MUCH AND THAT'S A FACT!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14642421-->
> 
> 
> 
> The OG Gypsy Rose was a '63. It was damaged on Whittier Blvd back in the days when there was club-wars and Gang fights on the Blvd. The current Gypsy was built right after and the paint job is over 35 years old now. Pics of the 63 are in the Imperials CC topic.
> What is your real name on here? I have some ideas, but whatever.
> 
> And it wasn't just LRM or the Intro to Chico and the Man that made that car famous. That particular car IS the flagship of Lowriding history in East Los Angeles, Ca. Also, it would be very difficult to replicate that lacquer paintjob today. It would be very hard just to find a paint gun that would shoot the distinct paint-style on the car nowadays.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14642530
> *In my opinion, 'The Santana', would still be famous. If anything, 'G' would have continued the progression of it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would have been nice to see what type of mods he would have done to a really nice car.
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 31 2009, 08:23 PM~14642661
> *WHAT A DUMB STATEMENT.  THAT'S JUST LIKE SAYING IF THE ROSE WASN'T AIRED ON CHICO & THE MAN, IT WOULD'NT BE FAMOUS.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS, WE DON'T NEED HOLLYWOOD TO PROMOTE OUR CARS; IT'S REALLY UP TO THE OWNER..  FANS WILL FOLLOW REGARDLESS
> *


it was not a statement, it was a question. i have no doubt the car would be known rather or not he was locked up, kinda like anthony fuentes and sundance, but to what extent is the question. not how infamous the car has become. i like the car. should have been in the peterson museum lowrider exhibit, but if it was still here in the states, would the car ever go thru a redo or repaint? just wondering, some of you guys are reading too much into the question.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 8 2009, 02:10 PM~15016995
> *well the way i see it is that the gypsy rose wasnt built out of drug money and with all the drug money in the world u can build a 64 like santana you cant compare the gypsy rose to that piece of shit  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: do u have a car


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Sep 8 2009, 04:37 PM~15017818
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant: do u have a car
> *


yes i do


----------



## Smoke1

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 8 2009, 04:32 PM~15018401
> *yes i do
> *


hope its not a junk yard car


----------



## REYXTC

Anyone got more pics of the 59?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@May 13 2009, 03:34 PM~13876308
> *MUCH RESPECT TO THE MAN...HE HAS GIVING ME MOTIVAVTION AND HE IS A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT....HE PUTS IN HARD WORK AND DEDICATION.....TRUE LOWRIDER AND I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM...CANT WAIT FOR HIM TO GET OUT....
> *


x..........gizillion :biggrin:


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 11 2009, 04:19 PM~13855648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Still A Beauty To See.....Wish It Was Back "Home" & Not Over Seas :uh: *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Sep 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15027115
> *hope its not a junk yard car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Sep 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15027115
> *hope its not a junk yard car
> *


no its not what do you got a regal or a cutlass those are dime a dozens if you have either see i got a classic you probly don't :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tres Generacions

You can't compare Santana to Gypsy Rose. That's like comparing apples to oranges. They both have their fans and they're both badass rides.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Sep 15 2009, 08:07 AM~15086180
> *You can't compare Santana to Gypsy Rose. That's like comparing apples to oranges. They both have their fans and they're both badass rides.
> *


x2


----------



## DRUID

Check this out:
http://www.thelowridergame.com/forum/viewt...&t=1424&start=0

Santana on the lowrider game.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2006, 08:50 AM~5656216
> *I just took pics of the TV screen, best i could do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History.  uffin:
> *


does it still have the cragers on it


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Apr 21 2009, 06:27 AM~13640356
> *Although I don't think andrewH is trippin' (I think he is just stating his point of view), I have to agree with you on that. I admire DOC's paintjobs. I admire anyone who can lay down numerous patterns on a car and make every single line and detail straight as an arrow and match up perfectly on both sides flawlessly. For example, the caprice "Sunday Driver" first owned by Twin, then by a member of layitlow, now owned by the president of the club I am in. I can truthfully say that I have been blessed to see in person and touch (in my opininon) a truly badass paintjob done by a badass painter. That car was painted about 10 years ago and it still looks as if it is fresh out of the booth! I know this is a topic about "The Santana" but I just had to put in my opininon about Doc as a painter. So what I'm saying is, although I have never seen "The Santana" in person, I feel that it deserves every bit of respect that it gets, not only because of how it was built, where it was built, or who built it, but because it wears one of the finest paintjobs (in my opinion) done by one of the finest painters (also in my opinion) that ever layed paint on a lowrider.
> 
> Here is a fairly recent pic of Sunday Driver taken last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pix that looks pretty clean :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I spoke with G recently, he said be on the lookout for a '59 version of the Santana.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2010, 06:30 AM~16177907
> *I spoke with G recently, he said be on the lookout for a '59 version of the Santana.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5652997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
:worship:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 23 2009, 03:21 PM~15161646
> *Check this out:
> http://www.thelowridergame.com/forum/viewt...&t=1424&start=0
> 
> Santana on the lowrider game.
> *


wrong year


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 9 2009, 10:18 PM~15614938
> *does it still have the cragers on it
> *


nah they put spokes on it and juiced it. They shouldnt have though...


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 AM~16324325
> *wrong year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Yeah I know that!!! I created that for thelowridergame.com and there is not a '64 Impala to choose from on the game.SO I just used the '63!*


----------



## RELIC

*I also did "Gypsy Rose" the same way! When a '64 becomes available I will just redo them onto the correct year body!*


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 19 2010, 12:21 AM~16328596
> *I also did "Gypsy Rose" the same way! When a '64 becomes available I will just redo them onto the correct year body!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should have done the og 63 rose


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 02:43 PM~16326984
> *nah they put spokes on it and juiced it. They shouldnt have though...
> *


I AGREE. IT MESSES UP THE AUTHENTICITY


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2010, 12:43 PM~16326984
> *nah they put spokes on it and juiced it. They shouldnt have though...
> *


which part? 

the spokes or the hydraulics?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 23 2009, 12:57 PM~13668508
> *boo-ya..hood open..trunk open...g-rose..first cars on silver screen ..yes...nice paint about a rose theam..yes....better built lowrider at a show or on the street...."STANTANA"....got this.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mannnnnnnnn [email protected]#k Gypsy Rose . . .

The day "Santana 64" hit the Compton pavement rock'n on its first ride out it basically shot a direct message to Gypsy Rose saying "[email protected] It's Over"!

It was only right that it was a straight shot due to them both being 1964 Chevy Impala's anyway . . .

"Santana" was Chrom'd & Paint'd up, could Frontback'n when duty called, Beat Bang'n and Motor Roaring . . .

Sound like a [email protected]#k'n Winner to me!

Gypsy Rose had/has what, Paint and the title of being the first to hit the big screen, you all say!

[email protected]#k That Shit, It Ain't Enough . . . Gypsy Rose was cool for it's time, I Guessssssss!

On head-up though, Santana would send Gypsy Rose home on the flatbed that [email protected] came in on, leaking motor oil, leaking transmission fluid, tuck and roll all un-tucked, Cragers placed back on and all . . . Hahahaha!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 23 2009, 01:21 PM~13668689
> *is that pink bath robe stiched where the the window knobs should be :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha, thats right Wally, Hahaha!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 23 2009, 12:47 PM~13668415
> *check yourself homeboy.....you put them two cars side by side ..jip-C-rose going home with a nose bleed  jip c ant never been on a turntable...why? cause... no crhome...open the hood ,,...never....well here's "SANTANA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lock ole GR up like this so I can Judge'um...

No bias [email protected]#t outta "TYG", I'm just going to call it like I see it!

Where is the flick?


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 19 2010, 09:51 AM~16337973
> *you should have done the og 63 rose
> *


I did that one also!


----------



## 187PURE

I AGREE WITH WHAT YALL SAY; 'TANA IS A MUCH BETTER BUILT 64 THAN 'JIPS'.. BUT LET'S CUT HER SOME SLACK DAWG.. THE 'JIPS' IS OLD SCHOOL. IT'S LIKE COMPARING JACK JOHNSON's {RIP} OLD BOXING STYLE TO MIKE TYSON IN HIS PRIME; 'OL JACK (THE JIPS) WOULD GET KNOCKED OUT. BUT YOU CAN'T MORPHE THEM TIMES/ERAS TOGETHER. TRUE THE JIPS IS STILL AROUND, BUT IT'S SOMEWHAT AN ARCHIVE.


----------



## Tha Young G

Allllllll Mannnnnnnn, "Tha Homie" just called me laughing at this topic saying that ole GR was'nt even framed off'd . . .

Now that by itself deletes all possibilities of GR even being Top Shelf compared to Santana!

Anyway, I heard "Santana 64" is rightfully returning to the States!

Meaninggggg, the current reject ass owner said "Its Only Right That It Returns To Compton"!

So don't run GR lovers, Don't Run . . . Just shine that [email protected] up the best way y'all know how, because a Showdown may be in the near future!

Hahahaha, We Go See!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 19 2010, 09:35 PM~16344561
> *Allllllll Mannnnnnnn, "Tha Homie" just called me laughing at this topic saying that ole GR was'nt even framed off'd . . .
> 
> Now that by itself deletes all possibilities of GR even being Top Shelf compared to Santana!
> 
> Anyway, I heard "Santana 64" is rightfully returning to the States!
> 
> Meaninggggg, the current reject ass owner said "Its Only Right That It Returns To Compton"!
> 
> So don't run GR lovers, Don't Run . . . Just shine that [email protected] up the best way y'all know how, because a Showdown may be in the near future!
> 
> Hahahaha, We Go See!
> *


WORD? COMING BACK TO COMPTON?.. WELL, I DON'T KNOW.. KINDA LIKE A FALLING ACTION IF IT COMES BACK.. THEM MUTHAFUCKAS HAD HER, POSSIBLY DOGGED HER, AND NOW IT'S LIKE THEY'RE THROUGH WITH HER.. MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN BUILD A 'TANA 2'


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD THOUGH Y/G! GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 19 2010, 10:35 PM~16344561
> *Allllllll Mannnnnnnn, "Tha Homie" just called me laughing at this
> Anyway, I heard "Santana 64" is rightfully returning to the States!
> 
> Meaninggggg, the current reject ass owner said "Its Only Right That It Returns To Compton"!
> 
> !
> *


i dont the person who bought santana still owns it, the last i seen it was in okinawa japan not in mainland nomorei think he been sold that car :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 19 2010, 07:35 PM~16344561
> *Allllllll Mannnnnnnn, "Tha Homie" just called me laughing at this topic saying that ole GR was'nt even framed off'd . . .
> 
> Now that by itself deletes all possibilities of GR even being Top Shelf compared to Santana!
> 
> Anyway, I heard "Santana 64" is rightfully returning to the States!
> 
> Meaninggggg, the current reject ass owner said "Its Only Right That It Returns To Compton"!
> 
> So don't run GR lovers, Don't Run . . . Just shine that [email protected] up the best way y'all know how, because a Showdown may be in the near future!
> 
> Hahahaha, We Go See!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

good job! nie work guys!


----------



## Sinatra

Santana and Gypsy Rose are both great cars. But in other for this argument to be valid it should take place in 20 years to see what car passes the test of time to qualify as being a legend in lowriding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 10:37 PM~5647412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pure siccness :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO SANTANA BANANNA?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jan 20 2010, 02:11 PM~16351291
> *Santana and Gypsy Rose are both great cars. But in other for this argument to be valid it should take place in 20 years to see what car passes the test of time to qualify as being a legend in lowriding.
> *


Loco 64 was more innovative. THAT car is a legend.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 01:34 PM~16351491
> *SO WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO SANTANA BANANNA?
> *


sold!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOW YOU KNOW, WHERE OVERSEAS? OR IS IT SILL HERE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 01:44 PM~16351565
> *HOW YOU KNOW, WHERE OVERSEAS? OR IS IT SILL HERE
> *


HEARD IT GOT SOLD. DON'T NO WHERE AT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 19 2010, 07:00 PM~16344166
> *Mannnnnnnnn [email protected]#k Gypsy Rose . . .
> 
> The day "Santana 64" hit the Compton pavement rock'n on its first ride out it basically shot a direct message to Gypsy Rose saying "[email protected] It's Over"!
> 
> It was only right that it  was a straight shot due to them both being 1964 Chevy Impala's anyway . . .
> 
> "Santana" was Chrom'd & Paint'd up, could Frontback'n when duty called, Beat Bang'n and Motor Roaring . . .
> 
> Sound like a [email protected]#k'n Winner to me!
> 
> Gypsy Rose had/has what, Paint and the title of being the first to hit the big screen, you all say!
> 
> [email protected]#k That Shit, It Ain't Enough . . . Gypsy Rose was cool for it's time, I Guessssssss!
> 
> On head-up though, Santana would send Gypsy Rose home on the flatbed that [email protected] came in on, leaking motor oil, leaking transmission fluid, tuck and roll all un-tucked, Cragers placed back on and all . . . Hahahaha!
> *


PREACH!!!!!!


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2010, 01:52 PM~16352111
> *PREACH!!!!!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 20 2010, 11:41 AM~16351536
> *Loco 64 was more innovative. THAT car is a legend.
> *


Loco 64 was a very nice 64 but not legendary :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOCO WAS A CHOW CAR


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:52 PM~16352111
> *PREACH!!!!!!
> *


shut thee fuck up


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Impressive impala you have there!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jan 21 2010, 05:27 AM~16361097-->
> 
> 
> 
> Loco 64 was a very nice 64 but not legendary :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2010, 05:30 AM~16361101
> *LOCO WAS A CHOW CAR
> *


it was legendary! And it was well built. Santana is nice, I didn't dig the paint but it was nice.


----------



## CaliLow

> * The Young G
> Mannnnnnnnn [email protected]#k Gypsy Rose . . .
> The day "Santana 64" hit the Compton pavement rock'n on its first ride out it basically shot a direct message to Gypsy Rose saying "[email protected] It's Over"!
> It was only right that it  was a straight shot due to them both being 1964 Chevy Impala's anyway . . ."Santana" was Chrom'd & Paint'd up, could Frontback'n when duty called, Beat Bang'n and Motor Roaring . . .Sound like a [email protected]#k'n Winner to me! Gypsy Rose had/has what, Paint and the title of being the first to hit the big screen, you all say! [email protected]#k That Shit, It Ain't Enough . . . Gypsy Rose was cool for it's time, I Guessssssss!  On head-up though, Santana would send Gypsy Rose home on the flatbed that [email protected] came in on, leaking motor oil, leaking transmission fluid, tuck and roll all un-tucked, Cragers placed back on and all . . . Hahahaha![/font]
> *


Listen here kneegrow, Nothing could compare to Gypsy Rose back in the 70's, when it first busted out. As time went on, Gangster built Santana. The car looked great and I give the guy props. I wasn't too impressed by the paint scheme, but that's just me, I did like the engine compartment and trunk, truly awesome detail. As far as the car being sold, I don't think so. The Government came in after the owner was arrested and took possession of all of G's property, it's called "seizure".
"G" went away for an unwanted vacation and the car was auctioned to the highest bidder, with the condition that it never be returned to the United States. 
It's in Japan now and will never come back to Compton.
Before you bad mouth another ride, because of your lack of education and racial prejudices (G.R. owner not being black), consider this. 

Black, Brown and White folk build some bad ass rides, it's not a race thang.
Seek help for your irrational, immature and hating personality.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Jan 21 2010, 03:09 PM~16364638
> *Listen here kneegrow, Nothing could compare to Gypsy Rose back in the 70's, when it first busted out. As time went on, Gangster built Santana. The car looked great and I give the guy props. I wasn't too impressed by the paint scheme, but that's just me, I did like the engine compartment and trunk, truly awesome detail.  As far as the car being sold, I don't think so. The Government came in after the owner was arrested and took possession of all of G's property, it's called "seizure".
> "G" went away for an unwanted vacation and the car was auctioned to the highest bidder, with the condition that it never be returned to the United States.
> It's in Japan now and will never come back to Compton.
> Before you bad mouth another ride, because of your lack of education and racial prejudices (G.R. owner not being black), consider this.
> 
> Black, Brown and White folk build some bad ass rides, it's not a race thang.
> Seek help for your irrational, immature and hating personality.
> 
> *


GOOD. LET IT STAY THERE. THAT WAY WHEN 'G' GETS BACK, HE CAN OUTDO HIMSELF. THEN FOOLS CAN START COMPARING GYPSY ROSE TO HIS NEW PEICE :rant:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Man you guys twisting this topic up and getting it all fucked up...its not about race or even who built what. fuck it its about the cars thats it. gypsy rose cant be fucked with for what it is. its a lowridering legend icon whatever. Now the Santana comes along and in my opinion is the gypsy rose of my era. 

Two of the badest 64 ever built period. 

You cant compare the two from how they are built just comparing how the two vehicles stand out from the rest. 

I said this before i dont know how many times and ill say it agian that the santana is the gypsy rose of my era.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *


Thats what i said when i started this topic and i stand by that shit.

those that dont agree prove me wrong with a more recognizable 64 than gangtas Santana. their is no other


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Jan 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16364638
> *Listen here kneegrow, Nothing could compare to Gypsy Rose back in the 70's, when it first busted out. As time went on, Gangster built Santana. The car looked great and I give the guy props. I wasn't too impressed by the paint scheme, but that's just me, I did like the engine compartment and trunk, truly awesome detail.  As far as the car being sold, I don't think so. The Government came in after the owner was arrested and took possession of all of G's property, it's called "seizure".
> "G" went away for an unwanted vacation and the car was auctioned to the highest bidder, with the condition that it never be returned to the United States.
> It's in Japan now and will never come back to Compton.
> Before you bad mouth another ride, because of your lack of education and racial prejudices (G.R. owner not being black), consider this.
> 
> Black, Brown and White folk build some bad ass rides, it's not a race thang.
> Seek help for your irrational, immature and hating personality.
> 
> *


check this out fool ****** was putting out chrome and paint when the gypsy came out!!!!! and their shit was hot in the trunk!!!!!! so miss me with that bullshit and stall Tha Young G out!!!!!!! so fuck gypsy rose and the manure it was fertilized with!!!!


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2010, 03:56 PM~16365807
> *check this out fool ****** was putting out chrome and paint when the gypsy came out!!!!!  and their shit was hot in the trunk!!!!!!  so miss me with that bullshit and stall Tha Young G out!!!!!!!  so fuck gypsy rose and the manure it was fertilized with!!!!
> *



Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.-- Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 21 2010, 04:05 PM~16364608
> * Santana is nice, I didn't dig the paint but it was nice.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Jan 21 2010, 12:09 PM~16364638
> *Listen here kneegrow, Nothing could compare to Gypsy Rose back in the 70's, when it first busted out. As time went on, Gangster built Santana. The car looked great and I give the guy props. I wasn't too impressed by the paint scheme, but that's just me, I did like the engine compartment and trunk, truly awesome detail.  As far as the car being sold, I don't think so. The Government came in after the owner was arrested and took possession of all of G's property, it's called "seizure".
> "G" went away for an unwanted vacation and the car was auctioned to the highest bidder, with the condition that it never be returned to the United States.
> It's in Japan now and will never come back to Compton.
> Before you bad mouth another ride, because of your lack of education and racial prejudices (G.R. owner not being black), consider this.
> 
> Black, Brown and White folk build some bad ass rides, it's not a race thang.
> Seek help for your irrational, immature and hating personality.
> 
> *



Hahahaha, this Retard is trying to school me out of all people on "Santana" and "G", Hahahaha . . .

Fool, you did better coming in here explaining why you registered to the damn site vs. responding to my comment.

Do me a favor and go read a Book . . . Ole Nerd!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jan 21 2010, 04:10 PM~16367290
> *Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.-- Martin Luther King Jr.
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 11 2009, 08:40 PM~13858666
> *Yes Siiir!!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


I just noticed in your signature, it says "We ain't going to never stop!". I know its a quote, but I think the declarant was trying to say "We ain't going to stop". The addition of the "never" implies that its foreseeable that you might stop.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2010, 02:56 PM~16365807
> *check this out fool ****** was putting out chrome and paint when the gypsy came out!!!!!  and their shit was hot in the trunk!!!!!!  so miss me with that bullshit and stall Tha Young G out!!!!!!!  so fuck gypsy rose and the manure it was fertilized with!!!!
> *


remind me to slap the shit outta you when i see you.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 21 2010, 07:26 PM~16368880
> *
> Hahahaha, this Retard is trying to school me out of all people on "Santana" and "G", Hahahaha . . .
> 
> *


that's an interesting quote from you being that you stated earlier someone told you the rose wasn't a frame off.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16374630
> *that's an interesting quote from you being that you stated earlier someone told you the rose wasn't a frame off.
> *


was it? i don't see the need to. it aint being hopd or 3'd is it?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:16 PM~16374657
> *was it? i don't see the need to. it aint being hopd or 3'd is it?
> *


wasn't even juiced till like 20 years after it was built.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16368260
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I don't like those patterns on white paint. Luckilly I can have an opinion and can post what ever the fuck I want on the webbs.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 22 2010, 11:30 AM~16374776
> *I don't like those patterns on white paint. Luckilly I can have an opinion and can post what ever the fuck I want on the webbs.
> *


IT'S HARD TO PATTERN A WHITE CAR.. YOU HAVE TO BE REALLY CREATIVE


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:33 PM~16374789
> *IT'S HARD TO PATTERN A WHITE CAR.. YOU HAVE TO BE REALLY CREATIVE
> *


I'm sure it's hard to do but for what ever reason it didn't look good to me. Now the rest of the car is top notch, and seeing him drive it was inspirational. Calling it THE 64 Impala is going a little far, there have been some nice cars built and there are a few that are in the top 5 but none is "better" then the other as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16374776
> *I don't like those patterns on white paint. Luckilly I can have an opinion and can post what ever the fuck I want on the webbs.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bad B

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2010, 06:43 PM~16344673
> *WORD? COMING BACK TO COMPTON?.. WELL, I DON'T KNOW.. KINDA LIKE A FALLING ACTION IF IT COMES BACK.. THEM MUTHAFUCKAS HAD HER, POSSIBLY DOGGED HER, AND NOW IT'S LIKE THEY'RE THROUGH WITH HER.. MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN BUILD A 'TANA 2'
> *


Hahahaha, don't trip 187'um, I was just clowning about the whole returning to the States thing, Hahahaha!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 22 2010, 01:09 PM~16375633
> *Hahahaha, don't trip 187'um, I was just clowning about the whole returning to the States thing, Hahahaha!
> *


AH ***** YOU A FOOL FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 21 2010, 01:27 AM~16361097
> *Loco 64 was a very nice 64 but not legendary :0
> *


Now "Loco 64" was clean front to back no question!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2010, 10:11 AM~16375646
> *AH ***** YOU A FOOL FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha, I had to do it . . . All the GR lovers were scrambling, Hahahaha!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 22 2010, 08:13 AM~16374630
> *that's an interesting quote from you being that you stated earlier someone told you the rose wasn't a frame off.
> *


Like I said earlier, "Show Me The Flicks" . . . Until then, my comment stands as a factual statement to me!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 22 2010, 08:11 AM~16374609
> *remind me to slap the shit outta you when i see you.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 84solis

i remember seeing this car in the old cali swangin videos. REAL CLEAN CAR!!!! when will the O.G. owner be back out on the streets?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 21 2010, 02:27 AM~16361097
> *Loco 64 was a very nice 64 but not legendary :0
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 22 2010, 11:25 AM~16375787
> *Like I said earlier, "Show Me The Flicks" . . . Until then, my comment stands as a factual statement to me!
> *


i'm not arguing the fact that the rose wasn't a frame off. that isn't breaking news.

the two cars were built in a completely different time period and mindset in lowriding. it's like trying to compare the old star wars movies characters to the present ones - when it was done it was the king of the hill.

to smash on a car as legendary as the rose shows ignorance or pure jealousy - not sure where you are going with it, but whatever. this topic is about the santana and there is no denying it was a well built car. keep ridin', majestics.


----------



## 47chevy

why would you frame off a car less than 10years old? how many other lowriders where frame off cars in the 70's?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16338658
> *which part?
> 
> the spokes or the hydraulics?
> *


both


----------



## interiorcrocodile

BTW if anyof you didnt know this already Santana died


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 12:40 AM~16382250
> *BTW if anyof you didnt know this already Santana died
> *


JUST WHAT ARE YOU IMPLYING SIR? :scrutinize:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by 47chevy_@Jan 22 2010, 10:27 PM~16382117
> *why would you frame off a car less than 10years old? how many other lowriders where frame off cars in the 70's?
> *


X a million. Why you you do a grame off on a fresh car? Two different eras, two different cars. What makes Santana legendary? No offense it was clean and had some bad ass patterns but what makes it legendary? I know I had seen GR from the earliest days, it WAS the most recognizeable lowrider in America at the time.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 21 2010, 11:27 AM~16361097
> *Loco 64 was a very nice 64 but not legendary :0
> *


:roflmao: 
cmon now are you serious? It won everything back in its day..sure, they didnt make a movie about it but that doesnt make it less legendary. Their both great cars tho.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Jan 23 2010, 09:03 AM~16384699
> *X a million.  Why you you do a grame off on a fresh car?  Two different eras, two different cars.  What makes Santana legendary?  No offense it was clean and had some bad ass patterns but what makes it legendary?  I know I had seen GR from the earliest days, it WAS the most recognizeable lowrider in America at the time.
> *


Same thing that makes the Rose legendary is what makes the Santana legendary, These two cars stand out from the rest. A lot of great cars built but these two 64s just stand out from the rest. cant pin it down to just one thing, both cars are just bad ass and stand alone.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2010, 09:27 AM~16384808
> *:roflmao:
> cmon now are you serious? It won everything back in its day..sure, they didnt make a movie about it but that doesnt make it less legendary. Their both great cars tho.
> *


Yes im serious homie Loco 64 bad ass ass but not legendary. fuck a movie dont mean shit. boulvard nights made the monte famous but didnt make a legend.

Loco 64 was just one clean ass ride but didnt really stand out from any other 64 built out their.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2010, 08:57 AM~16384671
> *JUST WHAT ARE YOU IMPLYING SIR? :scrutinize:
> *


when you learn to read japanese youll know


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 23 2010, 07:38 PM~16385227
> *Yes im serious homie Loco 64 bad ass ass but not legendary. fuck a movie dont mean shit. boulvard nights made the monte famous but didnt make a legend.
> 
> Loco 64 was just one clean ass ride but didnt really stand out from any other 64 built out their.
> *


I disagree. Not too many 64's had suicide doors, reversed trunk and flipfront back then and the car was still street driven as far as I know. The paintjob on the other hand did not stand out like it does on the Santana. What does it take to make a lowrider legendary in your opinion then?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2010, 11:55 AM~16385672
> *I disagree. Not too many 64's had suicide doors, reversed trunk and flipfront back then and the car was still street driven as far as I know. The paintjob on the other hand did not stand out like it does on the Santana. What does it take to make a lowrider legendary in your opinion then?*


Thats a very good question homie but unfortunatley there is no answer for that. Their is no formula, it just happens. If i or anyone in lowriding knew what it takes to build a legendary car we would have legends every where. when the Rose was built i dont think anyone knew that it would be around today and have the impact on the lowrider community as it does today. The same goes for the Santana. 

Loco 64 bad as they come, Love that car most definetly one of the top ten 64s ever built but it does fall short when it comes to the Gypsy Rose and the Santana.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2010, 11:55 AM~16385672
> *I disagree. Not too many 64's had suicide doors, reversed trunk and flipfront back then and the car was still street driven as far as I know. The paintjob on the other hand did not stand out like it does on the Santana. What does it take to make a lowrider legendary in your opinion then?
> *


a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money


Gypsy Rose


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16386208
> *a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money
> Gypsy Rose
> *



tru statement but thats gonna open a big can of worms.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16386208
> *a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money
> Gypsy Rose
> *


:0 :0 :0 
BE PREPARED TO GET ROLLED ON HOMIE :ugh: :guns: :sprint:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 23 2010, 02:00 PM~16386529
> *tru statement but thats gonna open a big can of worms.
> *


like i give a shit its the truth, and its not like ive heard this story once before.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 01:43 PM~16386848
> *like i give a shit its the truth, and its not like ive heard this story once before.
> *


i agree but there will be some guys trying to defend the dirty money.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 04:13 PM~16386208
> *a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money
> Gypsy Rose
> *


DIRTY MONEY, GOOD MONEY IT DOESNT MATTER


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 03:05 PM~16386995
> *DIRTY MONEY, GOOD MONEY IT DOESNT MATTER
> *


x2 Az long az it getz done...................... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT JUST LOOKS LIKE HATE TO ME, WHY ARE PEOPLE WORRIED ABOUT HOW THEY GET THERE MONEY TO BUILD A RIDE?????


----------



## interiorcrocodile

so your basically saying if i sell guns to haiti so that people kill off each other and i build a car with that money yall wont give a shit because the car is nice?


i like where this is going i should go into the abortion business then.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES MONEY, I BET THERES ALOTE OF HUSTLES FOLKS GOT TO GET THERE CAR RIGHT


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 23 2010, 09:50 PM~16386047
> *Thats a very good question homie but unfortunatley there is no answer for that. Their is no formula, it just happens. If i or anyone in lowriding knew what it takes to build a legendary car we would have legends every where. when the Rose was built i dont think anyone knew that it would be around today and have the impact on the lowrider community as it does today. The same goes for the Santana.
> 
> Loco 64 bad as they come, Love that car most definetly one of the top ten 64s ever built but it does fall short when it comes to the Gypsy Rose and the Santana.
> *


I'd say mostly because those two cars both were immortalized in movies. 
But all three of them represents the top craftmanship and style of its era and all three have topics of their own here and that makes them all three living legends that will keep on inspiring others for years to come.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*AMERICA WAS AND IS BUILT WITH DIRTY MONEY.......AND AIN'T NO ONE TALKING ABOUT MOVING UP OUTTA HERE EITHER!


DON'T STEP FOOT IN A VEGAS CASINO*


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16386208
> *a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money
> Gypsy Rose
> *


Let me guess . . . You either a born again Christian or a str"8"ght Cornball, which one?

You need your account deleted for that stupid ass comment!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 02:05 PM~16386995
> *DIRTY MONEY, GOOD MONEY IT DOESNT MATTER
> *



My Point Exactly!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 02:17 PM~16387081
> *so your basically saying if i sell guns to haiti so that people kill off each other and i build a car with that money yall wont give a shit because the car is nice?
> i like where this is going i should go into the abortion business then.
> *


Dangggg, you must be BROKE . . . 

Kind of makes sense though, especially after reading your comments concerning Money earnings!

Money, Status, Respect and having the very Best of everything is certainly not for everybody.

You might as well just sit on the sideline, like so, and watch . . .Quietly!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fools be worrying about the wrong things sumtimes g


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 07:59 PM~16389721
> *fools be worrying about the wrong things sumtimes g
> *


It's obvious, ole boy ain't never had to much . . . 

He is just a classic case of sitting on the sideline bashing the Champs!

Happens pretty often . . .

This be the first time I've ever witness a sideliner type-out their bashing.

Ohhhh Wellll!


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 02:13 PM~16386208
> *a car that stands the test of time and wasnt built with dirty money
> Gypsy Rose
> *


 :drama: it's still work....just not legal


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Homies clean or dirty do your thang  

this is real life not no drama homies gots to eat and roll. its not how you built it its what you built.....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16389702
> *Dangggg, you must be BROKE . . .
> 
> Kind of makes sense though, especially after reading your comments concerning Money earnings!
> 
> Money, Status, Respect and having the very Best of everything is certainly not for everybody.
> 
> You might as well just sit on the sideline, like so, and watch . . .Quietly!
> *


i cant wait to see the day someone makes a post about you dying cause im gonna laugh my ass off


----------



## Eazy

First off... *ITS GONNA BE SANTANA HANDS DOWN</span>*.... my preference though


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16390622
> *i cant wait to see the day someone makes a post about you dying cause im gonna laugh my ass off
> *


There you have it Fella's . . . Ole Boy Broke!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 03:17 PM~16387081
> *so your basically saying if i sell guns to haiti so that people kill off each other and i build a car with that money yall wont give a shit because the car is nice?
> i like where this is going i should go into the abortion business then.
> *


 :dunno: Get the ride done......... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY, I DON'T CARE FOR PATTERNS TOO MUCH.. BUT I DO LIKE THE WORKMANSHIP THAT BOTH CARS PRESENT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16390697
> *There you have it Fella's . . . Ole Boy Broke!
> *


it aint about being broke dumbass. what ever makes you tick


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 09:46 PM~16390770
> *it aint about being broke dumbass. what ever makes you tick
> *


I'm just Sayinggggg . . . 

Maybe being Broke is in you, maybe bashing the next mans wealth is in you!

You've went from Money Bashing to Life Bashing all in one day . . .

You must of had a pretty hard life there!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16390924
> *I'm just Sayinggggg . . .
> 
> Maybe being Broke is in you, maybe bashing the next mans wealth is in you!
> 
> You've went from Money Bashing to Life Bashing all in one day . . .
> 
> You must of had a pretty hard life there!
> *


No hard feelingz, but I just want to know if he even knowz what c.c. that MAY.issue of lowrider iz...................That will tell the story............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jan 23 2010, 10:06 PM~16391056
> *No hard feelingz, but I just want to know if he even knowz what c.c. that MAY.issue of lowrider iz...................That will tell the story............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Haha, He Clueless!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 11:13 PM~16391137
> *
> Haha, He Clueless!
> *


like i give a fuck


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 10:17 PM~16391183
> *like i give a fuck
> *


Hahahaha, you not suppose too, Crime Fighter!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16391183
> *like i give a fuck
> *


Don't trip dogg. We build ridez the best we can do with what we got, n we meet a lot of good people on the way. Thank god for lay it low n the O.Gzzzz in the game. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 11:19 PM~16391209
> *Hahahaha, you not suppose too, Crime Fighter!
> *


what? too busy poking fun at haiti


----------



## Tha Young G

And It's Official, Again . . . Ole Boy Broke!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 24 2010, 01:28 AM~16391301
> *And It's Official, Again . . . Ole Boy Broke!
> *


***** YOU GOT ME ROLLIN :roflmao: 

THAT THANG TICKLE ME :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:46 AM~16390761
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## illstorm

> *QUOTE(interiorcrocodile @ Jan 23 2010, 10:17 PM)
> like i give a fuck
> *





> *QUOTE(Tha Young G @ Jan 23 2010, 11:13 PM)
> 
> Haha, He Clueless!*


Yo homies its halftime. Time for the highlight reel  


1.http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2i0vs00&s=6

2.http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=35bta1d&s=6

3.http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2dsocvc&s=6

Real talk 101. http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=97le86&s=6

Now lets get back to the game :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

My Bad! Playing on a Apple shit a lot different  

Pt.1
Pt.2
Pt.3


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 04:05 PM~16386995
> *DIRTY MONEY, GOOD MONEY IT DOESNT MATTER
> *


 :drama: I bet it matters to the owners. Cause one can be seen at all the local shows enjoying his car and the other one has not been to show for a while.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITS PART OF THE GAME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 24 2010, 09:00 AM~16392865
> *My Bad! Playing on a Apple shit a lot different
> 
> Pt.1
> Pt.2
> Pt.3
> *


seeing that shit makes me pissed off!!!!!!!!! fucking govt didn't take ollie north's shit away form him!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 24 2010, 11:00 AM~16392865
> *My Bad! Playing on a Apple shit a lot different
> 
> Pt.1
> Pt.2
> Pt.3
> *


ENGLISH PLEASE :uh:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 25 2010, 12:58 PM~16404685
> *ENGLISH PLEASE :uh:
> *


what you cant read the english subtitles? :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 25 2010, 02:00 PM~16404186
> *seeing that shit makes me pissed off!!!!!!!!!  fucking govt didn't take ollie north's shit away form him!!!!!!
> *


he was an aggreed fall guy. I think he was WELL taken care of.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16389455
> *Let me guess . . . You either a born again Christian or a str"8"ght Cornball, which one?
> 
> You need your account deleted for that stupid ass comment!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gee-zee...you got to lighten up on thee's foo's....that wack job from al-lee-bam-ma.. do need to be ban tho...real talk... :uh:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16389835
> *It's obvious, ole boy ain't never had to much . . .
> 
> He is just a classic case of sitting on the sideline bashing the Champs!
> 
> Happens pretty often . . .
> 
> This be the first time I've ever witness a sideliner type-out their bashing.
> 
> Ohhhh Wellll!
> *


..now this was just plain funny....i don't think the homie can recover from this comeback
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jan 25 2010, 02:09 PM~16404763
> *what you cant read the english subtitles?  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16381207
> *i'm not arguing the fact that the rose wasn't a frame off. that isn't breaking news.
> 
> the two cars were built in a completely different time period and mindset in lowriding. it's like trying to compare the old star wars movies characters to the present ones - when it was done it was the king of the hill.
> 
> to smash on a car as legendary as the rose shows ignorance or pure jealousy - not sure where you are going with it, but whatever. this topic is about the santana and there is no denying it was a well built car. keep ridin', majestics.
> *


first...take yo azz back to the sidelines....get out the front row unless you got a v.i.p ticket...hey, some people rooting for the tana..some rooting for gr...nobody jell-lus..or ignorant...just getting on one side or the other...no big thang....and next time get written permission befor you spit "MAJESTICS" out yo mouf......


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2010, 11:46 AM~16405090
> *first...take yo azz back to the sidelines....get out the front row unless you got a v.i.p ticket...hey, some people rooting for the tana..some rooting for gr...nobody jell-lus..or ignorant...just getting on one side or the other...no big thang....and next time get written permission befor you spit  "MAJESTICS" out yo mouf......
> *


Hahahaha, Wally, ole boy partying around Lay It Low with Rod Steward as his user name . . . That alone says it all, Hahahaha!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 25 2010, 01:25 PM~16405501
> *Hahahaha, Wally, ole boy partying around Lay It Low with Rod Steward as his user name . . . That alone says it all, Hahahaha!
> *


....i know huh.......i'm gonna leave it alone foe he call the mods...you know this is'nt off-topic..we got to be nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 12:34 PM~16405619
> *....i know huh.......i'm gonna leave it alone foe he call the mods...you know this is'nt off-topic..we got to be nice..... :biggrin:
> *


Wally, the majority of these Nerds come inside these topics stating dumb [email protected]#t and we retaliate stating straight facts and what they do, they immediately retreat and begin snitching to the moderators!

"TYG" said this, Wally said that . . . "Mannnnnnnn [email protected]#k You"!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 25 2010, 01:44 PM~16405729
> *Wally, the majority of these Nerds come inside these topics stating dumb [email protected]#t and we retaliate stating straight facts and what they do, they immediately retreat and begin snitching to the moderators!
> 
> "TYG" said this, Wally said that . . . "Mannnnnnnn [email protected]#k You"!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 01:08 PM~16405962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No Lie Wally Dogg, I remember the first time I saw <span style='color:blue'>"Santana", it was like early millennium . . .

G'sta pulled up at the spot in "Santana" looking for "Tha Homie Big Droop (Mafia IV Life C.C.)" . . . Off-Top, I was like "What Tha [email protected]#k"!

Meaning, we had the mothership of all ridaz, a front & back 57 rag sitting in the driveway and a rag 64 laying on the lawn . . . I felt it gets No better than that!

Mind you, I knew nothing about the "Santana" theme at the time, I think nobody really did. It was just a Sup'r Bad ass 64 on first sight! 

The last time I witness a rida of such status was Del Dogg's (Mafia IV Life C.C.) rag 64 "Colors" and Charles Clayton's (Individuals C.C.) "Cadillac Coupe" with the chandeliers inside. 

Now those were legendary street ridaz that would also blast Gypsy Rose out of the water. I'm taking about real Chrome and Paint, and could Frontback on site . . . And this was the 80's!

Seeing these cars gunning down Century Blvd, Alondra Blvd, Compton Blvd, San Pedro, Main Street, Manchester Ave and Western Ave was daily routine!

Anywayyyyys, G'sta pulled up, gets out and explains "Santana's" get down, we had to Respect It!

And to top it all off, he hopp'd "Santana" standing outside of her with the door open, giving her IV for Tha Hood!

Had to, Had to, Had to RESPECT it . . .

Anyway, this was the very first time "TYG" & Comrads came face to face with "Santana 64" and why I'm so 100% behind "Santana" being great'r then Gypsy Rose . . . "Str"8"ght Up"!</span>


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 04:08 PM~16405962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 25 2010, 03:43 PM~16406926
> *No Lie Wally Dogg, I remember the first time I saw <span style='color:blue'>"Santana", it was like early millennium . . .
> 
> G'sta pulled up at the spot in "Santana" looking for "Tha Homie Big Droop (Mafia IV Life C.C.)" . . . Off-Top, I was like "What Tha [email protected]#k"!
> 
> Meaning, we had the mothership of all ridaz, a front & back 57 rag sitting in the driveway and a rag 64 laying on the lawn . . . I felt it gets No better than that!
> 
> Mind you, I knew nothing about the "Santana" theme at the time, I think nobody really did. It was just a Sup'r Bad ass 64 on first sight!
> 
> The last time I witness a rida of such status was Del Dogg's (Mafia IV Life C.C.) rag 64 "Colors" and Charles Clayton's (Individuals C.C.) "Cadillac Coupe" with the chandeliers inside.
> 
> Now those were legendary street ridaz that would also blast Gypsy Rose out of the water. I'm taking about real Chrome and Paint, and could Frontback on site . . . And this was the 80's!
> 
> Seeing these cars gunning down Century Blvd, Alondra Blvd, Compton Blvd, San Pedro, Main Street, Manchester Ave and Western Ave was daily routine!
> 
> Anywayyyyys, G'sta pulled up, gets out and explains "Santana's" get down, we had to Respect It!
> 
> And to top it all off, he hopp'd "Santana" standing outside of her with the door open, giving her IV for Tha Hood!
> 
> Had to, Had to, Had to RESPECT it . . .
> 
> Anyway, this was the very first time "TYG" & Comrads came face to face with "Santana 64" and why I'm so 100% behind "Santana" being great'r then Gypsy Rose . . . "Str"8"ght Up"!</span>
> *


.....well well..that was a little long ..but on point...you know i was at the park this weekend..wit all the southern cal ..real riders...and it was just funny [in a good way]..how og's came and shook my hand and said it was good to see me..my point ...sometimes i think it's the person first and the car second..i've been seeing thee's homies for ..like ..ever... they don't give a fuc about lrm or layitlow..they just riding....


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 03:52 PM~16407676
> *.....well well..that was a little long ..but on point...you know i was at the park this weekend..wit all the southern cal ..real riders...and it was just funny [in a good way]..how og's came and shook my hand and said it was good to see me..my point ...sometimes i think it's the person first and the car second..i've been seeing thee's homies for ..like ..ever... they don't give a fuc about lrm or layitlow..they just riding....
> *


I just want the bash'r to understand why "TYG" is so 100% with it.

Don't based none of my comments on viewing "Santana" in LRM . . .

View all my comments within this thread knowing "TYG" saw "Santana" doing 50, 60 mph down Alondra Blvd possibly before the LRM shoot with No flaws!

But yeah, I hear what you saying Wally . . . "Respect The Respectable"!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

talked to g and said he cant wait till 2012 and to get on the rag 59 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 02:40 PM~16405671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this sac-town?that were i first seen santana.in like 96 or 97 the last year the super show was in northern cali.truefully i thought it was going to be lowrider of the year.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 26 2010, 12:37 AM~16413420
> *was this sac-town?that were i first seen santana.in like 96 or 97 the last year the super show was in northern cali.truefully i thought it was going to be lowrider of the year.
> *


im thinking this was a AZ show... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 06:52 PM~16407676
> *.....well well..that was a little long ..but on point...you know i was at the park this weekend..wit all the southern cal ..real riders...and it was just funny [in a good way]..how og's came and shook my hand and said it was good to see me..my point ...sometimes i think it's the person first and the car second..i've been seeing thee's homies for ..like ..ever... they don't give a fuc about lrm or layitlow..they just riding.... </span>
> *




THANK YOU.. THANK YOU.. AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM FUCKING LINE. TOO MANY FAKE RIDERS/BUSTERS ALWAYS ON LAYITLOW TALKIN SHIT, REALLY TALKIN SHIT THEY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT, AND JUST NOW LEARNING LOWRIDER JARGON. LIKE YOU SAID.. <span style=\'colorurple\'>"THEY JUST RIDING".. COMES SO NATURAL, IT'S LIKD DRINKING WATER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 25 2010, 07:17 PM~16408009
> *
> I just want the bash'r to understand why "TYG" is so 100% with it.
> 
> Don't based none of my comments on viewing "Santana" in LRM . . .
> 
> View all my comments within this thread knowing "TYG" saw "Santana" doing 50, 60 mph down Alondra Blvd possibly before the LRM shoot with No flaws!
> 
> But yeah, I hear what you saying Wally . . . "Respect The Respectable"!
> *


NOW THAT'S TOO GOTDAMN FAST :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

LAST THING I GOTTA SAY AND I'MA SHUT UP.. 'TANA IS A MUCH BETTER BUILT CAR BECAUSE OF IT'S TIME PERIOD. IT'S LIKE COMPARING A COLOR'D TV WITH PICTURE TUBES TO A FLATSCREEN. BACK THEN, THE MAWFUCKIN COLOR'D TV WAS THE SHIT.. YOU MIGHT CATCH A ***** LIKE ME CLIMBING THRU YOUR WINDOW TO GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

they both 64's so fuck it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:15 PM~16416718
> *they both 64's so fuck it!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 26 2010, 01:11 PM~16417294
> *:buttkick:
> *


sup Uncle Wally


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 25 2010, 12:46 PM~16405090
> *first...take yo azz back to the sidelines....get out the front row unless you got a v.i.p ticket...hey, some people rooting for the tana..some rooting for gr...nobody jell-lus..or ignorant...just getting on one side or the other...no big thang....and next time get written permission befor you spit  "MAJESTICS" out yo mouf......
> *


i thought you and i were cool. :wow: 

you should know i got respect for that ride and your club - if anyone bashes that car they just dont get it. point i was trying to make was two different cars, two different time periods. you should understand that, with your old ass.  

now, come back down to the whitie topic where i can light your ass up and not have to step on egg shells in the general population.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 02:05 PM~16417936
> *i thought you and i were cool.  :wow:
> 
> you should know i got respect for that ride and your club - if anyone bashes that car they just dont get it. point i was trying to make was two different cars, two different time periods. you should understand that, with your old ass.
> 
> now, come back down to the whitie topic where i can light your ass up and not have to step on egg shells in the general population.
> *


tee-hee hee....you know im always starting shi-zit...shaking it up ...you know it gets too dusty and the butt kissing over here in gen population...kills me...funny azz shit..... :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 26 2010, 04:14 PM~16419215
> *tee-hee hee....you know im always starting shi-zit...shaking it up ...you  know it gets too dusty and the butt kissing  over here in gen population...kills me...funny azz shit..... :uh:
> *


oh, so now i'm kissin' your butt?  

you just lost the lunch i was gonna buy you.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 01:13 PM~16417316
> *sup Uncle Wally
> *


shut your face, cleotis. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 25 2010, 03:08 PM~16405962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 05:32 PM~16420095
> *shut your face, cleotis.  :uh:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16420405
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16388755
> *AMERICA WAS AND IS BUILT WITH DIRTY MONEY.......AND AIN'T NO ONE TALKING ABOUT MOVING UP OUTTA HERE EITHER!
> DON'T STEP FOOT IN A VEGAS CASINO
> *


YA HEARD! NUFF SAID!

Whats good Dirty :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 26 2010, 08:53 PM~16422165
> *YA HEARD! NUFF SAID!
> 
> Whats good Dirty :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, Y'ALL GOOD OUT THAT WAY?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16422280
> *CHILLIN HOMIE, Y'ALL GOOD OUT THAT WAY?
> *


Besides the cold is all good brother! cant wait till Dallas....LINE EM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 27 2010, 12:51 AM~16425620
> *Besides the cold is all good brother! cant wait till Dallas....LINE EM UP! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2010, 05:31 PM~16420080
> *oh, so now i'm kissin' your butt?
> 
> you just lost the lunch i was gonna buy you.
> *


 :uh: ...better bust out that visa and feed a homie... :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 27 2010, 11:59 AM~16429062
> *:uh: ...better bust out that visa and feed a homie... :biggrin:
> *


Visa..  

This fool gots a AMERICAN EXPRESS.... :angry:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 27 2010, 12:03 PM~16429100
> *Visa..
> 
> This fool gots a AMERICAN EXPRESS.... :angry:
> *


 :0 ......damm..im just working wit a debit card.....my american express is my 38 snub ..honored everwhere and at all locations.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I'M WORKIN WIT A ACCESS CARD.. SHIT, ***** I GOT $77 WORTH OF FOOD STAMPS


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2010, 01:33 PM~16429817
> *I'M WORKIN WIT A ACCESS CARD.. SHIT, ***** I GOT $77 WORTH OF FOOD STAMPS
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+Jan 27 2010, 11:59 AM~16429062-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: ...better bust out that visa and feed a homie... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RagtopPete_@Jan 27 2010, 12:03 PM~16429100
> *Visa..
> 
> This fool gots a AMERICAN EXPRESS.... :angry:
> *


yep - the black card too (no pun). :happysad:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+Jan 27 2010, 01:17 PM~16429652-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ......damm..im just working wit a debit card.....my american express is my 38 snub ..honored everwhere and at all locations.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:33 PM~16429817
> *I'M WORKIN WIT A ACCESS CARD.. SHIT, ***** I GOT $77 WORTH OF FOOD STAMPS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 03:30 PM~16431001
> *
> yep - the black card too (no pun).  :happysad:
> *



Sounds like a racial remark to me..... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 28 2010, 09:12 AM~16438944
> *:0
> :0
> Sounds like a racial remark to me..... :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2010, 03:30 PM~16431001
> *
> yep - the black card too (no pun).  :happysad:
> *


you just told on yourself...you got mad cheezz :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 14 2007, 06:23 PM~6987175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 28 2010, 11:59 AM~16440700
> *you just told on yourself...you got mad cheezz :0
> *


just keep that 38 at home and everything will be cool.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 11:01 AM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


WTF
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 01:01 PM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: 

GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 10:01 AM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 11:01 AM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 29 2010, 11:05 AM~16451278
> *WTF
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just watched it with the volume up - they took the song and everything! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

:biggrin: Thats my new shit. Funny as fuck!! Playing them back 2 back!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 12:01 PM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


lol, lotta 63 parts right there


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2010, 01:14 AM~16458663
> *lol, lotta 63 parts right there
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

:thumbsup: 64s are legends!


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+Jan 28 2010, 11:58 AM~16440688-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 11:01 AM~16451244
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT5wR8ni24Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showtime101

SEE FOR YOUR SELF


----------



## showtime101

SEE FOR YOUR SELF
FREE GANGSTER PUNK ASS PIGS QUIT KIDNAPPIN BITCH ASS PUSSYS, 
GANGSTER IS THE LEGEND THE CAR IS JUST A SLICE OF TIME...


----------



## showtime101

WHATS THE DUDES NAME THAT OWNS SANTANA?
WHO BUILT THE CAR?
THERES MY POINT, IT WILL ALWAYS BE GANGSTERS


----------



## showtime101

POST UP THE ADDRESS SO WE CAN WRITE


----------



## showtime101




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by showtime101_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 AM~16476713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm gonna go make a sandwich. :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wally dogg

:biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

doesnt matter fellas how you make your money its what you do with.  

Sunday driver


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16490293
> *doesnt matter fellas how you make your money its what you do with.
> 
> Sunday driver
> *


you ought to retire again wit that silly line :uh:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 2 2010, 02:59 PM~16490497
> *you ought to retire again wit that silly line :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 2 2010, 03:26 PM~16490743
> *:uh:
> *


just saying coulda said a gang of more better shit than that ..you get points deducted for that one ...did'nt know if you was posi or neg. with that one...sorry :happysad:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Maw bro wasn't meant to be negative just to many fools in here saying this and that on how the santana was funded. Fuck that don't matter homies need to respect it for what it is without the drama. Can I get my points dawg? :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16490293
> *doesnt matter fellas how you make your money its what you do with.
> 
> Sunday driver
> *


lame... it matters to a lot of people.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 3 2010, 11:06 AM~16499461
> *Maw bro wasn't meant to be negative just to many fools in here saying this and that on how the santana was funded. Fuck that don't matter homies need to respect it for what it is without  the drama.  Can I get my points dawg? :biggrin:
> *


they back in yo account.... :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 3 2010, 11:11 AM~16499511
> *lame... it matters to a lot of people.
> *


put you on an island ..you'd be slanging co-co-nuts if thats what got you by :uh:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 3 2010, 12:11 PM~16499511
> *lame... it matters to a lot of people.
> *


The topic is about the car not about what Gangster does wit' his life!!!


----------



## wally dogg

good point..you notice folks don't talk about the owners of other cars as much as they hate on gangster life


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 12:27 PM~16499611
> *good point..you notice folks don't talk about the owners of other cars as much as they hate on gangster life
> *


Exactly!!!


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 3 2010, 12:06 PM~16499461
> *Maw bro wasn't meant to be negative just to many fools in here saying this and that on how the santana was funded. Fuck that don't matter homies need to respect it for what it is without  the drama.  Can I get my points dawg? :biggrin:
> *


true be told how do you know?he could've sold a few cars to fund it.just cause he got busted.do't mean he built the car all off that.he's had a few cars in the past.


----------



## illstorm

> *(wally dogg @ Feb 3 2010, 12:27 PM) *
> good point..you notice folks don't talk about the owners of other cars as much as they hate on gangster life cool.gif*



Real Muthafuckin talk! ENOUGH OF THIS HATING ASS BULLSHIT Gangsta was,is,and will always be a true lowrider. DON'T GET IT TWISTED!! Many ****** out here loaded with bread. Be it Legal or illegal. They can drop a few stacks in a ride and it still look like SHIT!!!! G has a creative style money cant buy!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16504929
> *Real Muthafuckin talk! ENOUGH OF THIS HATING ASS BULLSHIT Gangsta was,is,and will always be a true lowrider. DON'T GET IT TWISTED!! Many ****** out here loaded with bread. Be it Legal or illegal. They can drop a few stacks in a ride and it still look like SHIT!!!! G has a creative style money cant buy!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16504929
> *Real Muthafuckin talk! ENOUGH OF THIS HATING ASS BULLSHIT Gangsta was,is,and will always be a true lowrider. DON'T GET IT TWISTED!! Many ****** out here loaded with bread. Be it Legal or illegal. They can drop a few stacks in a ride and it still look like SHIT!!!! G has a creative style money cant buy!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 3 2010, 01:27 PM~16499611
> *good point..you notice folks don't talk about the owners of other cars as much as they hate on gangster life
> *


ALSO, MAWFUCKAS BE HATIN, TALKIN BOUT "_IF I SOLD AS MUCH DOPE AS GANGSTER DID, I WOULD BE CHROMED OUT TOO"_ :uh: FOOL NO YOU WOULD'NT! IT STILL TAKES PASSION, KNOWLEDGE, AND CREATIVITY TO BUILD A MASTERPEICE. FREEWAY RICKY LIKED LOWRIDERS BUT HE AINT BUILD JAW DROPPERS. KEYSTONE/RSC {R.I.P.} WAS BIG TIME TOO, BUT THAT TREY HE HAD AINT MEASURE UP TO SHOW-PEICE STATUS.. POINT BEING, EVERYBODY CAN'T BUILD SHOW STOPPERS


----------



## Tha Young G

Hey Wally, <span style='color:blue'>"Tha G Homie" just shot me a flick of him and your boy "G'sta" timing it in the F'z!

It's one of those real "Original East Side Los Angeles/Compton" flick too!

Looks as if the flick was taken a few years ago.</span>


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 4 2010, 03:14 PM~16512995
> *Hey Wally, <span style='color:blue'>"Tha G Homie" just shot me a flick of him and your boy "G'sta" timing it in the F'z!
> 
> It's one of those real "Original East Side Los Angeles/Compton" flick too!
> 
> Looks as if the flick was taken a few years ago.</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16512995
> *Hey Wally, <span style='color:blue'>"Tha G Homie" just shot me a flick of him and your boy "G'sta" timing it in the F'z!
> 
> It's one of those real "Original East Side Los Angeles/Compton" flick too!
> 
> Looks as if the flick was taken a few years ago.</span>
> *


yea that fool posted on the wall hard to :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 4 2010, 05:14 PM~16512995
> *Hey Wally, <span style='color:blue'>"Tha G Homie" just shot me a flick of him and your boy "G'sta" timing it in the F'z!
> 
> It's one of those real "Original East Side Los Angeles/Compton" flick too!
> 
> Looks as if the flick was taken a few years ago.</span>
> *


IS IT THE ONE WITH TWEET?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16515705
> *yea that fool posted on the wall hard to :biggrin:
> *


I have No clue as to what you are talking about!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2010, 06:45 AM~16520137
> *IS IT THE ONE WITH TWEET?
> *



I have No clue as to what your talking about neither.

Never in my life have I heard, seen or known of Tweet!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 5 2010, 07:26 PM~16525256
> *
> I have No clue as to what your talking about neither.
> 
> Never in my life have I heard, seen or known of Tweet!
> *


I GOT A FLIC OF HIM AND G WHEN THEY WERE IN FEDERAL PEN TOGETHER.. THOUGHT YOU WERE REFERRING TO THAT


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S FUNNY, WHEN I WAS LISTENING TO TODDY TEE "COMPTON FOREVER", HE MENTIONS TWEET IN HIS LYRICS _.."cause on sunday we rolled with the compton majestics.. now who's that bumping up the street? J.J. and Tweet in some foes that was sweet".._


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16525230
> *I have No clue as to what you are talking about!
> *


if you was talkin bout the flick g sent out i got 1 to , he was posted hard fool!! thats wat i was talkin bout


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16526786
> *if you was talkin bout the flick g sent out i got 1 to , he was posted hard fool!! thats wat i was talkin bout
> *


Nope, not at all . . . Most likely "G'sta" don't even have this flick!

Anyway - Hey Wally, Compton's TGIF, Like Right Now . . . <span style='color:blue'>"TYG'zy" Is In Route!

Oh Yeah, GR Killa, Haha!</span>


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 5 2010, 08:28 PM~16527034
> *Nope, not at all . . . Most likely "G'sta" don't even have this flick!
> 
> Anyway - Hey Wally, Compton's TGIF, Like Right Now . . . <span style='color:blue'>"TYG'zy" Is In Route!
> 
> Oh Yeah, GR Killa, Haha!</span>
> *


damm next time hit me up on my t-mobil


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 5 2010, 08:28 PM~16527034
> *
> 
> Oh Yeah, GR Killa, Haha!
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2006, 11:30 PM~5648672
> *FREE GANGSTER!
> *


What is he in jail for and if he doesen't get out how long might he be in?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 8 2010, 12:52 PM~16549655
> *What is he in jail for and if he doesen't get out how long might he be in?
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 8 2010, 02:52 PM~16549655
> *What is he in jail for and if he doesen't get out how long might he be in?
> *


GOOGLE.COM


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2010, 11:36 AM~16572556
> *GOOGLE.COM
> *


Nahhhh, [email protected]#k that, he/she needs to read page one to present and figure it out!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 10 2010, 12:45 PM~16572626
> *Nahhhh, [email protected]#k that, he/she needs to read page one to present and figure it out!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......hey, anything can happen or be said..just think the pope went from nazi youth to be the leader of all catholics .... :0


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......hey, anything can happen or be said..just think the pope went from nazi youth to be the leader of all catholics .... :0
> *


Yeahhhh, you make a rather valid point there!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 10 2010, 02:45 PM~16572626
> *Nahhhh, [email protected]#k that, he/she needs to read page one to present and figure it out!
> *


RIGHT-RIGHT


----------



## Rod Stewart

dang, they yanked YG's topic that quick?


----------



## Rod Stewart

ah shit, nevermind. it got raped in off topic.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## Impslap

I trip out over where it says "over $30,000" to finish the Santana. I doubt you could build a car like that for $30k nowadays, even backyard boogie.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Feb 17 2010, 01:22 PM~16639571
> *I trip out over where it says "over $30,000" to finish the Santana. I doubt you could build a car like that for $30k nowadays, even backyard boogie.
> *


no way you could build another Santana for $30k.


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 10 2010, 05:11 PM~16575792
> *ah shit, nevermind. it got raped in off topic.
> *


Yeah . . . You think so?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 17 2010, 10:51 AM~16639796
> *Yeah . . . You think so?
> *


i didn't read most of it - the whole off topic thing is gettin' stale. :happysad:


----------



## Fonzoh

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *


To me the "Santana" is a better piece of art than the "Gypsy Rose" because it has bolder colors... Not to many people would be bold enough to use those colors. Thats what makes it better to me. The "Gypsy rose" Has just colors that are similar to rose. Still a beautiful car but that doesn't impress me much. I like BOLDNESS.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 18 2010, 05:27 AM~16649589
> *To me the "Santana" is a better piece of art than the "Gypsy Rose" because it has bolder colors... Not to many people would be bold enough to use those colors. Thats what makes it better to me. The "Gypsy rose" Has just colors that are similar to rose. Still a beautiful car but that doesn't impress me much. I like BOLDNESS.
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 18 2010, 05:27 AM~16649589
> *To me the "Santana" is a better piece of art than the "Gypsy Rose" because it has bolder colors... Not to many people would be bold enough to use those colors. Thats what makes it better to me. The "Gypsy rose" Has just colors that are similar to rose. Still a beautiful car but that doesn't impress me much. I like BOLDNESS.
> *


I defense of GR, it was done in a time NOBODY had anything like it. 250 roses HAND PAINTED by a legend. The paint is all LEAD based and it's been shot onto the car in ways that most painters TODAY would have trouble replicating. You have to really get up on the car to appreciate it's paint (just as much Santana's). The GR paint is over 35 years old too. 

For those that want a history lesson about the "WORLDS MOST FAMOUS LOWRIDER", The owners mother was the one behind the idea of the paint (roses) scheme. She suggested that most women love roses and the color pink, so Gypsy Rose '63 and '64 were born. This was in a time riders built cars to impress women with and ride with thier women next to them, unlike most of the cars today IMO. 

The Santana is an awesome car too, damn steering wheel is even patterned!

Both the owners of these two cars are my homeboys and I know about these cars like the back of my hands...so there.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

And for those that still wanna hate on GR, dont be surprised if you see an LS1 with rose-patterned head covers and a full chrome undercarriage on it one day along with some emmco's in the back


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Feb 17 2010, 10:22 AM~16639571
> *I trip out over where it says "over $30,000" to finish the Santana. I doubt you could build a car like that for $30k nowadays, even backyard boogie.
> *


You have to remember that it got built about 10 years ago. 
Things get more expensive every year. 

About Santana, Its definitly my favourite 64 coupe. 
One of a kind paint and color scheme.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2010, 04:24 AM~16659452
> *And for those that still wanna hate on GR, dont be surprised if you see an LS1 with rose-patterned head covers and a full chrome undercarriage on it one day along with some emmco's in the back
> *


about time.....bowtie doing it up? ummm  as far as the "WORLD MOST ........it's just one of the few cars still owned by the same owner and with the same paint job and was on tv a few times...so stop putting so much on it... :uh: ...us that love 'SANTANA'..do'nt even go that far..the TANA is just a nice car with a cool paint job owned by a deicated lowrider...  so there weenie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 12:51 PM~16661493
> *about time.....bowtie doing it up? ummm  as far as the "WORLD MOST ........it's just one of the few cars still owned by the same owner and with the same paint job and was on tv a few times...so stop putting so much on it...  :uh: ...us that love 'SANTANA'..do'nt even go that far..the TANA is just a nice car with a cool paint job owned by a deicated lowrider...  so there weenie
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 19 2010, 10:52 AM~16661499
> *:0
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 19 2010, 10:51 AM~16661493
> *about time.....bowtie doing it up? ummm  as far as the "WORLD MOST ........it's just one of the few cars still owned by the same owner and with the same paint job and was on tv a few times...so stop putting so much on it...  :uh: ...us that love 'SANTANA'..do'nt even go that far..the TANA is just a nice car with a cool paint job owned by a deicated lowrider...  so there weenie
> *


 It's "Mr." Weenie to you!.....


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2010, 03:32 PM~16663742
> *It's "Mr." Weenie to you!.....
> *


x-cuezzzzz....me


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Feb 19 2010, 07:24 AM~16659936
> *You have to remember that it got built about 10 years ago.
> Things get more expensive every year.
> *


i have a hard time believing that car was done for 30k 10 years ago. 

unless doc painted that thing for charity! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2010, 04:06 PM~16664044
> *i have a hard time believing that car was done for 30k 10 years ago.
> 
> unless doc painted that thing for charity!  :cheesy:
> *


x2. Even adjusted for inflation that still seems too low.


----------



## Wizzard

_"The Santana is just an awesome car"_


----------



## Stilo-G

Santana one of the baddest 64's ever built and Gansgter one of the realest lowrider


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2010, 04:06 PM~16664044
> *i have a hard time believing that car was done for 30k 10 years ago.
> 
> unless doc painted that thing for charity!  :cheesy:
> *


I have no idea how much it was built for, I think it saids 30K in the sunday driver. 
Lets say he already had a solid 64 and the cost of building it was 30K, I dont know but I guess it could be done if you do it all by yourself...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:32 AM~16686028
> *I have no idea how much it was built for, I think it saids 30K in the sunday driver.
> Lets say he already had a solid 64 and the cost of building it was 30K, I dont know but I guess it could be done if you do it all by yourself...
> *


I THINK IT WASN'T MUCH OF NUTHIN WHEN HE GOT IT.. GOTTA HAVE THE RIGHT CONNECTIONS AND KNOW-HOW TO GET SOMETHING DONE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 21 2010, 10:52 PM~16684621
> *"The Santana is just an awesome car"
> *


 :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16685805
> *Santana one of the baddest 64's ever built and Gansgter one of the realest lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2010, 07:24 AM~16659452
> *And for those that still wanna hate on GR, dont be surprised if you see an LS1 with rose-patterned head covers and a full chrome undercarriage on it one day along with some emmco's in the back
> *


IF IT DID THAT STILL WOULDNT TOUTCH SANTANA


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16700365
> *IF IT DID THAT STILL WOULDNT TOUTCH SANTANA
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP DOGGSTA


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16701231
> *SUP DOGGSTA
> *


hey daddy-o..still trying to keep it funky..ya dig :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I CAN DIG IT :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## raystrey

man it is a shame that it seems not too many pictures of the santana out there. was car not around long enough or people just holding back. would love to see pics of before/durring construction/and detailed after. i have a feeling a lot of details are on it but not too many pictures around to do it justice


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 24 2010, 02:47 PM~16713054
> *man it is a shame that it seems not too many pictures of the santana out there. was car not around long enough or people just holding back. would love to see pics of before/durring construction/and detailed after. i have a feeling a lot of details are on it but not too many pictures around to do it justice
> *


well most of the pic's i know about are on this topic..start at the beginning..but yea..could be a few more that people took at shows that will never make it on here...i saw it from beginning to end..and man it set the standard
for many of the so-called over the top cars of today :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 24 2010, 03:33 PM~16713430
> *well  most of the pic's i know about are on this topic..start at the beginning..but yea..could be a few more that people took  at shows that will never make it on here...i saw it from beginning to end..and man it set the standard
> for many of the so-called over the top cars of today :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

just talked to "G" when that ***** get out he's gona put some shit on the streets that's going to get EVERYBODY'S Attention.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16713493
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


doc did my top too and the little detail things can only be seen up close or if the sunlight hits it right ...notice the light gray to off set the rag top..most pic's don't pick this up ... :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 24 2010, 03:46 PM~16713563
> *just talked to "G" when that ***** get out he's gona put some shit on the streets that's going to get EVERYBODY'S Attention.
> *


im already knowing :biggrin:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 10:01 PM~5654693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE TO YOU IT AINT LEGENDARY BUT TO US IT IS HOMIE
> *



I love this trunk.. Polished stainless... most people stay away from metal around those batteries... tru style and classy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 24 2010, 05:46 PM~16713563
> *just talked to "G" when that ***** get out he's gona put some shit on the streets that's going to get EVERYBODY'S Attention.
> *


THAT'S WASUP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 09:41 PM~16410488
> *talked to g and said he cant wait till 2012 and to get on the rag 59 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so is this when he gets out??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 5 2010, 07:26 PM~16525256
> *
> I have No clue as to what your talking about neither.
> 
> Never in my life have I heard, seen or known of Tweet!
> *


*GANGSTER & TWEET *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16721240
> *GANGSTER & TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 AM~16721240
> *GANGSTER & TWEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooooooole, this Tweet . . . 

I exchange words with one of his cousin's last Saturday Night after he made some dumb ass statement that sounded like a Damn Lie! 

Talking about when Tweet come home they pulling out both of the Rag 57's and some other dumb [email protected]#t. I had to blast'um and say "Mannnn Shut Tha [email protected]#k Up & Pull That [email protected]#t Out Now"!

Ole boy was cool and all until he started putting to much on it . . . I'm quick to Blast these 1980's zaggiN who be talking as if it's still 1980!

Anyway, yeah ole Tweet is Compton Certified, so they say!

He suppose to be short timing now, pulling like 22 years straight, Mannnnn!


----------



## Tha Young G

Haha, "One 80 Seven Pee" be having all the picture's and scoop on all L.A. County [email protected]#t, broadcasting live all the way from the New York City, Haha!

You alright with me 187'um . . . 

What you need to do is shake The East, and come Frontback on "Tha West"!


----------



## testical_blister

my buddy kevin did the set up on santana, shit was nice. 















___________________________________

Electrical Supercharger Article


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by testical_blister_@Feb 25 2010, 02:23 PM~16723738
> *my buddy kevin did the set up on santana, shit was nice.
> ___________________________________
> 
> Electrical Supercharger Article
> *


but on everything "G" told him what he wanted and he went out and did it....that car was at kev's shop for the longest...{COMPTON HYDRAULICS] :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 25 2010, 04:33 PM~16723840
> *but on everything "G" told him what he wanted and he went out and did it....that car was at kev's shop for the longest...{COMPTON HYDRAULICS] :biggrin:
> *


YESIIIRR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 25 2010, 02:58 PM~16723016
> *
> Oooooooole, this Tweet . . .
> 
> I exchange words with one of his cousin's last Saturday Night after he made some dumb ass statement that sounded like a Damn Lie!
> 
> Talking about when Tweet come home they pulling out both of the Rag 57's and some other dumb [email protected]#t. I had to blast'um and say "Mannnn Shut Tha [email protected]#k Up  & Pull That [email protected]#t Out Now"!
> 
> Ole boy was cool and all until he started putting to much on it . . . I'm quick to Blast these 1980's zaggiN who be talking as if it's still 1980!
> 
> Anyway, yeah ole Tweet is Compton Certified, so they say!
> 
> He suppose to be short timing now, pulling like 22 years straight, Mannnnn!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 25 2010, 03:06 PM~16723075
> *Haha, "One 80 Seven Pee" be having all the picture's and scoop on all L.A. County [email protected]#t, broadcasting live all the way from the New York City, Haha!
> 
> You alright with me 187'um . . .
> 
> What you need to do is shake The East, and come Frontback on "Tha West"!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

What ever happened to the Santana Banana and the other hopper? :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Feb 26 2010, 03:12 PM~16735307
> *What ever happened to the Santana Banana and the other hopper?  :biggrin:
> *


got sold like all his cars


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by testical_blister_@Feb 25 2010, 02:23 PM~16723738
> *my buddy kevin did the set up on santana, shit was nice.
> ___________________________________
> 
> Electrical Supercharger Article
> *


Kev is doing my shit now. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 05:17 AM~16720155
> *so is this when he gets out??
> *


YEP 2012.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 11 2010, 02:39 PM~16862436
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


spoke wit "G"....he said when he come back to the game....he gonna blow up wit the biz-ness.....foe all the haters  he going legit from now on...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 02:47 PM~16862507
> *spoke wit "G"....he said when he come back to the game....he gonna blow up wit the biz-ness.....foe all the haters   he going lagit from now on...
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 04:47 PM~16862507
> *spoke wit "G"....he said when he come back to the game....he gonna blow up wit the biz-ness.....foe all the haters   he going legit from now on...
> *


HIS CLOTHING LINE IS PRETTY COOL


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 02:47 PM~16862507
> *spoke wit "G"....he said when he come back to the game....he gonna blow up wit the biz-ness.....foe all the haters   he going legit from now on...
> *


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:47 AM~16868100
> *HIS CLOTHING LINE IS PRETTY COOL
> *


he told me he got some things he is-a not telling or talking about that he gonna break loose wit :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 PM~16862507
> *spoke wit "G"....he said when he come back to the game....he gonna blow up wit the biz-ness.....foe all the haters   he going legit from now on...
> *


----------



## big C

Does anyone have any recent pics of the santana car?


----------



## dequanp1979

BEEN LOOKIN 4 IT TOO..IVE SEEN SOME COPYCATS DOIN THE OTHER CAR BUTT :angry: :angry:   
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

*SANTANA*


----------



## dequanp1979

damn good caskett lac :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 03:48 PM~16872864
> *he told me he got some things he is-a not telling or talking about that he gonna break loose wit :biggrin:
> *


you always yappin' and still haven't called me. :angry: 

it's over between you and i.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 09:56 AM~16886302
> *you always yappin' and still haven't called me.  :angry:
> 
> it's over between you and i.
> *


lions, tigers, and bears ..oh my...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

anyone got pics of gangsta black rag 64?


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

TTT


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

THAT 64 IS VERY CLEAN WON'T STOP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 23 2010, 02:11 PM~16974694
> *anyone got pics of gangsta black rag 64?
> *


I ALWAYS WONDERED THE SAME THING


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 10:32 PM~17013944
> *I ALWAYS WONDERED THE SAME THING
> *


yaeh dawg looks like it was a bad mofo... hows ur rag 64 coming along


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 13 2010, 04:03 PM~16881655
> *Does anyone have any recent pics of the santana car?
> *


they have a clip on youtube with some japanees talkin about the santana.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17026923
> *they have a clip on youtube with some japanees talkin about the santana.
> *


not japanese they okinawains :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT homies


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 10:21 PM~17029676
> *not japanese they okinawains :0
> *


Okinawa is in Japan


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

no its not its a island way off mainland japan


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats like saying hawaii is in america


----------



## regal ryda

on my orders it said Okinawa, Japan.....I'm just sayin


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17113501
> *thats like saying hawaii is in america
> *


but Hawaiians are still Americans :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 04:21 PM~17113541
> *on my orders it said Okinawa, Japan.....I'm just sayin
> *


so wen you shippin out?


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 10:21 PM~17029676
> *not japanese they okinawains :0
> *


SAME SHIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

to us it mite be but to them it aint


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2010, 08:03 PM~17116640
> *to us it mite be but to them it aint
> *


my brother was born in okinawa japan, he stationed there now. its just an island off the coast of japan but its still okinawa japan.


----------



## elmo

i dont no how the new onwer of the santana can drive it, i couldnt realy drive sum1 else pride an joy i like to build my own he should sell it back to gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Apr 7 2010, 02:44 AM~17119937
> *i dont no how the new onwer of the santana can drive it, i couldnt realy drive sum1 else pride an joy i like to build my own he should sell it back to gangsta :biggrin:
> *


HE NOT CUMMIM UP OFF THAT CAR...AN THEY HAVE NO SHAME ABOUT RIDING EM CAUSE MOST OF THEY CARS COME FROM HERE ANYWAY..... SADAMS SON HAD A GANG OF LOWS...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2010, 02:24 AM~17119792
> *my brother was born in okinawa japan, he stationed there now. its just an island off the coast of japan but its still okinawa japan.
> *


tru yea thats what its called but call a okinawan a japanese and see :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Apr 6 2010, 11:44 PM~17119937
> *i dont no how the new onwer of the santana can drive it, i couldnt realy drive sum1 else pride an joy i like to build my own he should sell it back to gangsta :biggrin:
> *


IN THE YOU TUBE CLIP THE DUDE SAY'S SOMETHING ABOUT BRINGING THE CAR (SANTANA) BACK TO COMPTON WHERE IT BELONGS. I'M SURE "G" WOULD WANT ALL OF HIS MASTER PIECES BACK IF HE COULD. "G" BUILT SOME BAD ASS SHIT. SHOW SHIT THAT A ***** CAN DRIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 23 2006, 12:36 AM~5653031
> *COMPAIRING SANTANA TO GYPSY ROSE IS NOT FAIR TO EITHER CAR.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHY I THOUGHT OF PUTTING IT THIS WAY BUT IT IS LIKE ASKING WHICH IS WORSE SEPTEMBER 11TH OR PEARL HARBOR. SAME TRAGEDY, DIFFERENT GENERATIONS.
> 
> WHO IS BETTER:
> 
> GOD OR JESUS?*


Noah said none of the above. :biggrin: I know what your saying dirty,because i know gypsy rose is a legandary ride but to me and what i think a true lowrider is santana is on the top of my list.The hydros ,the patterns,and the way Gansta lowrides.All of these makes it legendary to me.
We own a shop here in the midwest and we've put out some clean hydro set-ups like yours dirty and we used santanas trunk as a model to go by in all our builds.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 8 2010, 07:52 AM~17132429
> *Noah said none of the above. :biggrin: I know what your saying dirty,because i know gypsy rose is a legandary ride but to me and what i think a true lowrider is santana is on the top of my list.The hydros ,the patterns,and the way Gansta lowrides.All of these makes it legendary to me.
> We own a shop here in the midwest and we've put out some clean hydro set-ups like yours dirty and we used santanas trunk as a model to go by in all our builds.
> *


I WAS LIKE WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY THAT...

*QUOTE(DIRTYSANCHEZ423 @ Jun 23 2006, 12:36 AM)*

LOL!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17141707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark.




----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og ron c

I met gangster at a phoenix car show and I am glad to have met the man. Not too many times have I been at a show and the owner of a car just starts to talk to you and tell you some of the stuff he has done. Maybe thats just me, but I respect him tremendously. Beautiful cars also.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm DOGFACE ..working on the tanna! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 3 2010, 08:23 PM~17380373
> *I met gangster at a phoenix car show and I am glad to have met the man. Not too many times have I been at a show and the owner of a car just starts to talk to you and tell you some of the stuff he has done. Maybe thats just me, but I respect him tremendously. Beautiful cars also.
> *


nice words, well spoken ... true class homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 6 2010, 10:22 AM~17113556
> *but Hawaiians are still Americans :biggrin:
> *


Hawaiian is not american were u.s citizens no where on my birth certificate does it say american


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@May 4 2010, 12:43 PM~17388092
> *Hawaiian is not american were u.s citizens no where on my birth certificate does it say american
> *


a play on words...now that's funny ...i'm not md at ya tho
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six 2

JUST LOOK AT THE SANTANA. EVERY PIC IS BLING BLING. :biggrin: YOU AINT SEEN SHIT YET. WAIT TILL THAT ***** GET OUT. KEEP YOUR EYE'S OPEN WIDE. :wow:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17390123
> *JUST LOOK AT THE SANTANA. EVERY PIC IS BLING BLING.  :biggrin:  YOU AINT SEEN SHIT YET. WAIT TILL THAT ***** GET OUT. KEEP YOUR EYE'S OPEN WIDE.  :wow:
> *


hey six-2......that rag you got better bling bling....you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17390191
> *hey six-2......that rag you got better bling bling....you know how we do it :biggrin:
> *


IT'S FRESH THE WAY IT IS.....JUST SAYIN


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 4 2010, 01:00 PM~17389860
> *a play on words...now that's funny ...i'm not md at ya tho
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its more than just words hawaii was a sovereign nation untill the u.s overthrew the goverment according to international law the state of hawaii is illegal and hawaii is under prolonged occupation


----------



## six4customs

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of a kind, top creation,world wide known.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 8 2010, 02:32 AM~17127167
> *HE NOT CUMMIM UP OFF THAT CAR...AN THEY HAVE NO SHAME ABOUT RIDING EM CAUSE MOST OF THEY CARS COME FROM HERE ANYWAY..... SADAMS SON HAD A GANG OF LOWS...
> *



:uh:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@May 5 2010, 05:15 AM~17396718
> *its more than just words hawaii was a sovereign nation untill the u.s overthrew the goverment according to international law the state of hawaii is illegal and hawaii is under prolonged occupation
> *


ah heck here we go......haw-y-in is a racial term. amercican is a nationalistic term yea ,i know people born or who live in hawaii are not haw-y-in [unless they are native racial hawwiians] if not they are considered hawaiian residents....as for the other point :biggrin: good luck....


----------



## rightwire




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17402161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 4 2010, 04:35 PM~17390191
> *hey six-2......that rag you got better bling bling....you know how we do it :biggrin:
> *


you know what's up wally. "G"'s cars are a tough act to follow.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17437781
> *you know what's up wally. "G"'s cars are a tough act to follow.
> *


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17402161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WALLY YOU WAS A YOUNG BUCK WHEN YOU DID THIS.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 10 2010, 03:08 PM~17445242
> *DAMN WALLY YOU WAS A YOUNG BUCK WHEN YOU DID THIS.
> *


ya'll dont know but that shot was done in front of a compton police at the light i did a three wheel but they cut it out cause the cammera guy almost flew out... :biggrin: .


----------



## OKJessie

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE SANTANA AND THE GYPSY ROSE!! THE GYPSY ROSE IS MY LOVE AND PASSION FOR LOWRIDING THAT RUNS THROUGH MY VEINS AND THE SANTANA WELL LETS JUST SAY THATS THE REASON I SET MY STANDARDS HIGHER WHILE BUILDIN MY RIDE!! IT BRINGS THAT OLDIES VIBE THROUGH MY SOUL! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP G!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT ONE HOMIE!!


----------



## OKJessie

WALLY DOG BACK IN HIS PRIME!!! J/K HOMIE I KNOW YOU STILL DOIN THE DAM THANG!!!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@May 11 2010, 06:22 AM~17451915
> *WALLY DOG BACK IN HIS PRIME!!! J/K HOMIE I KNOW YOU STILL DOIN THE DAM THANG!!!
> *


the game is changing ...........i 'm just getting older :happysad:


----------



## leo

Sunday Driver was the best lowrider documentry ever made in my opinnion,

I love that video ,you guys have such huge personalities, I must have watched that vid 110 times, 
I love the part were the just my imgination song is playin and gangsta gets out of santana and pops the hood and then goes back and pops the trunk, That always sticks in my head as that classic lowrider moment,


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 11 2010, 01:39 PM~17455876
> *Sunday Driver was the best lowrider documentry ever made in my opinnion,
> 
> I love that video ,you guys have such huge personalities, I must have watched that vid 110 times,
> I love the part were the just my imgination song is playin and gangsta gets out of santana and pops the hood and then goes back and pops the trunk, That always sticks in my head as that classic lowrider moment,
> *


homie.....that's my fav too...you know somewhere in the future somebody is gonna make a sugar coated gooie remake..... :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 11 2010, 01:49 PM~17455997
> *homie.....that's my fav too...you know somewhere in  the future somebody is gonna make a sugar coated  gooie remake..... :biggrin:
> *


If it aint broke dont fix it,

But maybe part 2 would be coo  

Were they at now ? Could show you guys with your walkers and shit, :biggrin: Twin got Ds on the wheel chair :biggrin: J/P But part two would be coo


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 11 2010, 04:39 PM~17455876
> *Sunday Driver was the best lowrider documentry ever made in my opinnion,
> 
> I love that video ,you guys have such huge personalities, I must have watched that vid 110 times,
> I love the part were the just my imgination song is playin and gangsta gets out of santana and pops the hood and then goes back and pops the trunk, That always sticks in my head as that classic lowrider moment,
> *


NAH THE BEST PART IS WEN G WAS TALKIN AND SAID HE WOULD ACT LIKE HE SLEEP AND WAS WATCHING G FUCK LOL


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17456299
> *NAH THE BEST PART IS WEN G WAS TALKIN AND SAID HE WOULD ACT LIKE HE SLEEP AND WAS WATCHING G FUCK LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

look what i fount last night from 2000 anybody got my car? :cheesy:


----------



## boyloks1

SANTANA IS TOOO DOPE....................................................................


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@May 13 2010, 12:28 PM~17478513
> *SANTANA IS TOOO DOPE....................................................................
> *


 :wow:


----------



## littlebomb1

Beautiful car :biggrin:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC

BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

3 YEARS AND A WAKE UP FOR MY BIG HOMIE :x:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 14 2010, 12:38 PM~17490741
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 16 2010, 06:29 PM~17508564
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

>


IS MR. DOGFACE STILL DOIN THE DAMN THANG?









[/quote]

CUTE KID


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 17 2010, 11:01 AM~17515420
> *:buttkick:
> *


does this mean our lunch date is off?


----------



## 68DIAMONDS

When is Gangsta comming home.. and has any of his cars ever made it back to the states


----------



## plank




----------



## mostlyimpalas

G, built the new standard in riding.
everything compares to Santana

most have never saw it in person, 
yet they know the details, thats because it is a URBAN LEGEND'

people got mad when it left the streets, 

besides the backyard boogie was in full effect, thats my someday car
hope japan preserves our national treasure, we dont appreciate it yet 

besides who has come close to that lately.
G see me when you get out i got a project car just for you
Doc if i had a budget. id fly you to Oklahoma to do my fleet

and that Chrome is like Bling Bling


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@May 22 2010, 12:00 PM~17570966
> *When is Gangsta comming home.. and has any of his cars ever made it back to the states
> *


HE WILL BE OUT IN 2013. HIS CARS ARE STILL IN JAPAN.


----------



## makahaboyz

If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@May 30 2010, 01:03 PM~17647227
> *If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@May 30 2010, 02:03 PM~17647227
> *If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint
> *


WHY SHOULD THEY HAVE TO GIVE IT BACK?? THEY PAID FOR IT! AND BESIDES, 'G' TOLD ME PERSONALLY THAT HE AINT WORRIED BOUT THEM CARS.. HE SAID HE AINT EVEN BUILD HIS MASTERPEICE YET :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@May 30 2010, 12:03 PM~17647227
> *If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lowlowlow

I thought that since they were seized US property or some shit that they wouldn't be allowed back in the States


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2010, 07:28 AM~17747439
> *WHY SHOULD THEY HAVE TO GIVE IT BACK?? THEY PAID FOR IT!  AND BESIDES, 'G' TOLD ME PERSONALLY THAT HE AINT WORRIED BOUT THEM CARS.. HE SAID HE AINT EVEN BUILD HIS MASTERPEICE YET :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17515802
> *does this mean our lunch date is off?
> *


i'll take it as a yes.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2010, 03:28 PM~17747439
> *WHY SHOULD THEY HAVE TO GIVE IT BACK?? THEY PAID FOR IT!  AND BESIDES, 'G' TOLD ME PERSONALLY THAT HE AINT WORRIED BOUT THEM CARS.. HE SAID HE AINT EVEN BUILD HIS MASTERPEICE YET :0
> *


X2. 
But if he wanted to buy one of them back i think they should sell them back to him.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jun 17 2010, 11:16 PM~17821115
> *X2.
> But if he wanted to buy one of them back i think they should sell them back to him.
> *


x64 or 67. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

I THINK WHATEVER RIDE G DECIDES TO DO IS JUST GOING TO SHOW WHY HE IS WHO HE IS AND IS GOING TO PROVE ONCE AGAIN THAT HIS VISION IS UNPREDICTABLE BUT WHEN IT HITS THE STTEETS IT'LL SHOW WHY HES ONE OF A KIND. OH YEA AND WITH THAT MAJESTICS PLAQUE. ON THE BACK WINDSHIELD...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 10 2010, 07:19 PM~17753389
> *I thought that since they were seized US property or some shit that they wouldn't be allowed back in the States
> *


they say that about hair-ron..but look how much gets over here....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 30 2010, 07:01 PM~17929543
> *they say that about hair-ron..but look how much gets over here....
> *


HA HA, REAL TALK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jun 23 2010, 06:07 AM~17863839
> *I THINK WHATEVER RIDE G DECIDES TO DO IS JUST GOING TO SHOW WHY HE IS WHO HE IS AND IS GOING TO PROVE ONCE AGAIN THAT HIS VISION IS UNPREDICTABLE BUT WHEN IT HITS THE STTEETS IT'LL SHOW WHY HES ONE OF A KIND. OH YEA AND WITH THAT MAJESTICS PLAQUE. ON THE BACK WINDSHIELD...
> *


WELL PUT HOMIE.. ANOTHER THANG, G IS A GANGSTA.. HE WOULD'NT EVEN WANT THEM CARS BACK.. REAL G's DON'T SWEAT THAT SHIT.. THEY JUST THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER.. + IF SOMEBODY TAMPERED WITH YO' HO, WOULD YOU WANT HER BACK??.. REAL TALK!


----------



## babycar

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2010, 05:43 PM~17929898
> *HA HA, REAL TALK
> *


yeah, agreed


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by babycar_@Jun 30 2010, 08:17 PM~17931289
> *yeah, agreed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2010, 05:47 PM~17929931
> *WELL PUT HOMIE.. ANOTHER THANG, G IS A GANGSTA.. HE WOULD'NT EVEN WANT THEM CARS BACK.. REAL G's DON'T SWEAT THAT SHIT.. THEY JUST THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER.. + IF SOMEBODY TAMPERED WITH YO' HO, WOULD YOU WANT HER BACK??.. REAL TALK!
> *


HELL NO I WOULDNT!! I MEAN IM SURE HES PROUD OF WHAT HE ACCOMPLISHED WITH ALL THOSE RIDES BUT YOU RIGHT...IT'S ON TO THE NEXT BEST THANG.. I AM GREATFUL FOR PEOPLE LIKE G AND ALL THE OTHER LEGENDS AND DIEHARD LOWRIDERS DEDICATED TO THIS GAME. THATS WHAT KEEPS MY MIND SHARP AND FOCUSED ON MY BUILD REGARDLESS OF WHAT IM GOING THROUGH. ITS IN MY BLOOD. TRUE RIDERS NEVER STOP....
...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Jul 1 2010, 10:46 PM~17942123
> *HELL NO I WOULDNT!! I MEAN IM SURE HES PROUD OF WHAT HE ACCOMPLISHED WITH ALL THOSE RIDES BUT YOU RIGHT...IT'S ON TO THE NEXT BEST THANG.. I AM GREATFUL FOR PEOPLE LIKE G AND  ALL THE OTHER LEGENDS AND DIEHARD LOWRIDERS DEDICATED TO THIS GAME. THATS WHAT KEEPS MY MIND SHARP AND FOCUSED ON MY BUILD REGARDLESS OF WHAT IM GOING THROUGH. ITS IN MY BLOOD. TRUE RIDERS NEVER STOP....
> ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## streetrider




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@May 30 2010, 12:03 PM~17647227
> *If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint
> *


 :0 THE FEDS seized his shit....those rides will never c the streets of SOUTH-CENTRAL again  Im sure G wouldnt want that shit back anyway, sorta like ur bitch...would u want her after some other brah done dicked her down.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18086507
> *:0 THE FEDS seized his shit....those rides will never c the streets of SOUTH-CENTRAL again  Im sure G wouldnt want that shit back anyway, sorta like ur bitch...would u want her after some other brah done dicked her down.
> *


never say never  ..i win that cali lotto fo 390 mil ..im parking the bees-such in front of the rampart division...


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 28 2010, 05:55 PM~18167799
> *never say never   ..i win that cali lotto fo 390 mil ..im parking the bees-such in front of the rampart division...
> *


and just walk away :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 07:02 PM~18167899
> *and just walk away :biggrin:
> *


walk away?...im pulling off hitting threes....i got bail money fo a min.. :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

:roflmao: yea i thought about it for a minute,it would be hard to walk away. :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18167999
> *:roflmao: yea i thought about it for a minute,it would be hard to walk away. :biggrin:
> *


after all that chees was spent to get it back over here ...oh and im sure the tax ticket to get it back would be large


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18168043
> *after all that chees was spent to get it back over here ...oh and im sure the tax ticket to get it back would be large
> *


the lapd wouldnt even realize the statement you were trying to make anyways.they got me in my caddy once when i lived there and they were a fucking joke.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 07:20 PM~18168091
> *the lapd wouldnt even realize the statement you were trying to make anyways.they got me in my caddy once when i lived there and they were a fucking joke.
> *


uh..ok...but it's only funny when YOU got money :cheesy:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 28 2010, 06:26 PM~18168140
> *uh..ok...but it's only funny when YOU got money :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jay Shu

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18086507
> *:0 THE FEDS seized his shit....those rides will never c the streets of SOUTH-CENTRAL again  Im sure G wouldnt want that shit back anyway, sorta like ur bitch...would u want her after some other brah done dicked her down.
> *


I understand that meaning....but didnt someone dick the bitch down before you got her in the first place?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 28 2010, 07:31 PM~18168198
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 29 2010, 10:54 AM~18174009
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18168140
> *uh..ok...but it's only funny when YOU got money :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## THE M WAY




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18179457
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18185805
> *
> *


 :wave: trying to get out there soon on some biz....talk to ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## THE M WAY

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 30 2010, 01:56 PM~18187014
> *:wave: trying to get out there soon on some biz....talk to ya soon :biggrin:
> *


let's do this business


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 01:04 PM~7013272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH PROPS....VERY NICE 64...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 6 2010, 11:26 PM~18250095
> *MUCH PROPS....VERY NICE 64...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Jay Shu_@Jul 28 2010, 10:38 PM~18170621
> *I understand that meaning....but didnt someone dick the bitch down before you got her in the first place?
> *


YOU SPEAKIN FROM EXPERIENCE :biggrin: J/K


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 07:37 PM~5647412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: badass


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18440994
> *:wow:  badass
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18440994
> *:wow:  badass
> *



page 64 for a bad 64


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:17 PM~18446841
> *page 64 for a bad  64
> *


 :thumbsup: DAM STRAIGHT....


----------



## OKJessie

GOT THIS OFF ANOTHER TOPIC....




















WAZ CRACKINNN WALLY


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 31 2010, 05:51 AM~18448721
> *GOT THIS OFF ANOTHER TOPIC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAZ CRACKINNN WALLY
> *


  ........not too much...but im about to get back in the game in a big way..........well that's the plan anyway.... :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

page 65 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 31 2010, 04:58 PM~18453966
> * ........not too much...but im about to get back in the game in a big way..........well that's the plan anyway.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wally is short for "wilcox" lmao


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 31 2010, 04:58 PM~18453966
> * ........not too much...but im about to get back in the game in a big way..........well that's the plan anyway.... :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE ONLY WAY TO DO THING'S HOMIE.. :biggrin: IM WORKING ON DOING THE SAME...


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2010, 07:50 PM~18455617
> *wally is short for "wilcox" lmao
> *


 instead of lmao..you should be busting a low rider out fo i kick the bucket :uh:


----------



## wally dogg

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 AM~18459226
> *instead of lmao..you should be busting a low rider out fo i kick the bucket :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Summer of '89

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18167953
> *walk away?...im pulling off  hitting threes....i got bail money fo a min.. :biggrin:
> *


I hope I get to see that one day :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 AM~18459226
> *instead of lmao..you should be busting a low rider out fo i kick the bucket :uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18454027
> *page 65 :biggrin:
> *


your age? :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 05:11 AM~18468107
> *your age?  :cheesy:
> *


yea me and yo mam-me :uh: ...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 2 2010, 02:50 PM~18470999
> *yea me and yo mam-me :uh: ...
> *


 :0


----------



## six 2

BIG "G" WILL BE HOME SOON :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 5 2010, 09:58 AM~18491189
> *BIG "G" WILL BE HOME SOON :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO...THAT FOO GONNA GAIN SOME WEIGHT.. :biggrin: SO HAS DOC GOT ANY BETTER?


----------



## miguel62

The Santa is one of the sickest 64 impalas ive ever seen much props!!!!Well i hope Gangster learned his lesson and wont get caught up witht he same shit he got caught up with the first time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What he did and what i heard created a lot of controversy with in Majestics! I mean cause every individual person represents there own car club and media just soaked it all up and made it look like all lowriders r all bad guys and gives us a bad rep!!!!!Just hope he comes back out with a new outlook on life and builds the baddest 59 we've ever seen!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 5 2010, 11:58 AM~18491189
> *BIG "G" WILL BE HOME SOON :biggrin:
> *


He is 2 hrs from my city


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 7 2010, 04:19 PM~18507853
> *The Santa is one of the sickest 64 impalas ive ever seen much props!!!!Well i hope Gangster learned his lesson and wont get caught up witht he same shit he got caught up with the first time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What he did and what i heard created a lot of controversy with in Majestics! I mean cause every individual person represents there own car club and media just soaked it all up and made it look like all lowriders r all bad guys and gives us a bad rep!!!!!Just hope he comes back out with a new outlook on life and builds the baddest 59 we've ever seen!!!!
> *


EVERY MAN HAS THEIR INDIVIDUAL CHOICE.. HE'S NOT A BAD APPLE THAT SPOILED THE WHOLE BUNCH


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Apr 17 2009, 11:13 PM~13612257
> *I think the main reason there is so much negativity is because it's well known that "G" was a drug dealer and the car was built with drug money.When your making money hand over fist building a top notch car isnt hard to do.It's hard not to respect a car that was built by a man working a 9 to 5 versus a car built by a drug dealer.Im sure as you have stated before there are plenty of other rides built with drug money that everybody doesnt know about.Im not judging "G" because how he made his money is his business and he is the one suffering the consequences.This is just my opinion on why there is so much negativity.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

I AGREE WITH NITTY GRITTY, EXCEPT FOR THE PART WHEN HE SAY'S BUILDING A TOP NOTCH CAR ISN'T HARD TO DO.. I MEAN, YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME VISION.. YOU ALSO HAVE TO KNOW YOUR SHIT, UNLESS YOU JUST DROP OFF A CAR AT THE SHOP AND SAY DO EVERYTHING.. G NEW HIS SHIT, AND HE WAS VERY WELL INVOLVED IN THE BUILD UP OF THE 'TANA


----------



## OKJessie

ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO THEIR OPINION...WHEN G GETS OUT HE'LL BE ABLE TO TALK FOR HIMSELF...VERY SOON...AS FAR AS FOR ME DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER...THROUGH ALL STRUGGLES THEIR IS SUCCESS...ALOT OF US ON HERE DONT EVEN KNOW OR MET G BUT I PERSONALY HAVE TALKED TO A COUPLE HOMIES THAT KNOW HIM ALL THEY DO IS LAUGH AT ALL THESE COMMENTS SAID ABOUT G....LET THAT MAN BE REGARDLESS OF WHAT HE DONE AND HOW HE DONE IT...I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR THE SANTANA AS WELL AS THE GYPSY ROSE AND I AINT GONNA COMPARE CUZ THEY BOTH WERE MASTERPIECES IN MY BOOK.I ALSO WANT TO SAY THAT G IS UNPREDICTABLE SO DONT TRY TO MOLD HIM INTO SOMEONE THAT HE AINT...WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES BUT I WILK NEVER KNOCK NOONE FOR THEIR HUSTLE AS FAR AS G AND LOWRIDING... I THINK THAT MAN KNOWS HOW TO RUN A CLUB AND KNOWS HIS RIDES BUT WHO AM I TO SAY...JUST MY 2 CENTS..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18510038
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO THEIR OPINION...WHEN G GETS OUT HE'LL BE ABLE TO TALK FOR HIMSELF...VERY SOON...AS FAR AS FOR ME DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER...THROUGH ALL STRUGGLES THEIR IS SUCCESS...ALOT OF US ON HERE DONT EVEN KNOW OR MET G BUT I PERSONALY HAVE TALKED TO A COUPLE HOMIES THAT KNOW HIM ALL THEY DO IS LAUGH AT ALL THESE COMMENTS SAID ABOUT G....LET THAT MAN BE REGARDLESS OF WHAT HE DONE AND HOW HE DONE IT...I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR THE SANTANA AS WELL AS THE GYPSY ROSE AND I AINT GONNA COMPARE CUZ THEY BOTH WERE MASTERPIECES IN MY BOOK.I ALSO WANT TO SAY THAT G IS UNPREDICTABLE SO DONT TRY TO MOLD HIM INTO SOMEONE THAT HE AINT...WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES BUT I WILK NEVER KNOCK NOONE FOR THEIR HUSTLE AS FAR AS G AND LOWRIDING... I THINK THAT MAN KNOWS HOW TO RUN A CLUB AND KNOWS HIS RIDES BUT WHO AM I TO SAY...JUST MY 2 CENTS..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 7 2010, 06:25 PM~18510038
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO THEIR OPINION...WHEN G GETS OUT HE'LL BE ABLE TO TALK FOR HIMSELF...VERY SOON...AS FAR AS FOR ME DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER...THROUGH ALL STRUGGLES THEIR IS SUCCESS...ALOT OF US ON HERE DONT EVEN KNOW OR MET G BUT I PERSONALY HAVE TALKED TO A COUPLE HOMIES THAT KNOW HIM ALL THEY DO IS LAUGH AT ALL THESE COMMENTS SAID ABOUT G....LET THAT MAN BE REGARDLESS OF WHAT HE DONE AND HOW HE DONE IT...I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR THE SANTANA AS WELL AS THE GYPSY ROSE AND I AINT GONNA COMPARE CUZ THEY BOTH WERE MASTERPIECES IN MY BOOK.I ALSO WANT TO SAY THAT G IS UNPREDICTABLE SO DONT TRY TO MOLD HIM INTO SOMEONE THAT HE AINT...WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES BUT I WILK NEVER KNOCK NOONE FOR THEIR HUSTLE AS FAR AS G AND LOWRIDING... I THINK THAT MAN KNOWS HOW TO RUN A CLUB AND KNOWS HIS RIDES BUT WHO AM I TO SAY...JUST MY 2 CENTS..
> *


----------



## 187PURE

THERE'S BEEN STEREOTYPES ABOUT LOWRIDING LONG BEFORE GANGSTA


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2010, 10:19 AM~18515068
> *THERE'S BEEN STEREOTYPES ABOUT LOWRIDING LONG BEFORE GANGSTA
> *


OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT HOMIE, I REMEMBER CRUISING WITH MY UNCLE IN HIS 64 AND THE COPS USED TO FOLLOW US AROUND JUST TO SEE IF WE WOULD FLICK A SWITCH SO THEY COULD PULL US OVER...THEN HE WOULD WAIT AND WAIT AND FINALLY PULL US OVER THEN ASK MY UNK IF HE HAD BEEN WORKING OVERTIME AT WORK OR IF HE GOT A RAISE...SHIT HOMIE I WAS ONLY 13 THEN AT THE SAME TIME NEXT WEEKEND HE GOT BEAT DOWN BY 4 COPS FOR RESISTING BUT HE WAS RESISTING CUZ HE 3 WHEELED HIS CAR CUZ THE LEFT FRONT TIRE WAS REALLY LOW AND COPS SOMEHOW PUT IT DOWN AND DROVE IT ABOUT HALF A MILE TO GROCERY STORE TO GET IT OUT OF THE STREET... FUCKED UP HIS ZENITH...SHIT ID BE PISSED TOO..I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED IN COURT HE GOT THROWN IN THE PIN SHORTLY AFTER THAT...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 05:06 PM~18517247
> *OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT HOMIE, I REMEMBER CRUISING WITH MY UNCLE IN HIS 64 AND THE COPS USED TO FOLLOW US AROUND JUST TO SEE IF WE WOULD FLICK A SWITCH SO THEY COULD PULL US OVER...THEN HE WOULD WAIT AND WAIT AND FINALLY PULL US OVER THEN ASK MY UNK IF HE HAD BEEN WORKING OVERTIME AT WORK OR IF HE GOT A RAISE...SHIT HOMIE I WAS ONLY 13 THEN AT THE SAME TIME NEXT WEEKEND HE GOT BEAT DOWN BY 4 COPS FOR RESISTING BUT HE WAS RESISTING CUZ HE 3 WHEELED HIS CAR CUZ THE LEFT FRONT TIRE WAS REALLY LOW AND COPS SOMEHOW PUT IT DOWN AND DROVE IT ABOUT HALF A MILE TO GROCERY STORE TO GET IT OUT OF THE STREET... FUCKED UP HIS ZENITH...SHIT ID BE PISSED TOO..I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED IN COURT HE GOT THROWN IN THE PIN SHORTLY AFTER THAT...
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP :angry:


----------



## six 2

JUST TALKED TO "G" FREEDOM IS NEAR. 2012. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 11 2010, 06:23 AM~18539896
> *JUST TALKED TO "G" FREEDOM IS NEAR. 2012.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :x:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@May 30 2010, 11:03 AM~17647227
> *If that was my car i would go straight from prison and pick it up those japs no who that car belongs to if the got any respect they should be there when he gets out to give him the keys back with the car there he made it its his masterpiece they shouldnt have done shit to it if they did at all i could go on and on but i aint
> *


this homie from hawaii wont let Pearl Harbor go....
G is obviously a builder and not a buyer...some people here cant get around that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 AM~18539896
> *JUST TALKED TO "G" FREEDOM IS NEAR. 2012.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, I GOT A LETTER FROM HIM YESTERDAY.. HE'S NEAR MY CITY IN PA.. LOOK OUT FOR A MASTERPEICE IN THE MAKINGS.. MAYBE SOME OF THESE GUYS WILL STOP CRYING ABOUT THE SANTANA


----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18539896
> *JUST TALKED TO "G" FREEDOM IS NEAR. 2012.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 14 2010, 03:04 PM~18566943
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 15 2010, 09:20 AM~18574227
> *
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2010, 04:08 PM~18577282
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 15 2010, 07:06 PM~18578606
> *:wave:
> *


hey bro ...hurry up and bust that ride out ......J/K.....do what ya gotta do! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:04 AM~18552905
> *YEAH, I GOT A LETTER FROM HIM YESTERDAY.. HE'S NEAR MY CITY IN PA.. LOOK OUT FOR A MASTERPEICE IN THE MAKINGS.. MAYBE SOME OF THESE GUYS WILL STOP CRYING ABOUT THE SANTANA
> *


so he aint in atl nomore??


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 16 2010, 04:45 PM~18585668
> *hey bro ...hurry up and bust that ride out ......J/K.....do what ya gotta do! :biggrin:
> *


DAMMIT WALLY...U JUST MADE ME GO BACK IN THE GARAGE... :biggrin: NA HOMIE WE FIXING TO START DOIN SOME PAINTING...BUT STILL TRYING TO GET THAT BODY PERFECT...FOR THE MOST PART THE BODYWORK DONE HOMIE..SOON BROTHER SOON...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

anyone got build up pics of the santana?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 16 2010, 10:37 PM~18588526
> *DAMMIT WALLY...U JUST MADE ME GO BACK IN THE GARAGE... :biggrin: NA HOMIE WE FIXING TO START DOIN SOME PAINTING...BUT STILL TRYING TO GET THAT BODY PERFECT...FOR THE MOST PART THE BODYWORK DONE HOMIE..SOON BROTHER SOON...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 16 2010, 08:59 PM~18586539
> *so he aint in atl nomore??
> *


NAW PENNSYLVANIA


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 05:29 PM~5652997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Matt Damon

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Sep 20 2010, 10:05 AM~18610858
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Sep 20 2010, 10:05 AM~18610858
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU REALLY THE REAL MATT DAMON... :biggrin: IF YOU ARE YOU BETTA COUGH UP SOME DOUGH... :wow:


----------



## maximus63

I saw this video of the new Santana owner 
http://www.spike.com/video/sunday-driver/2736350


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Sep 21 2010, 08:52 PM~18627806
> *I saw this video of the new Santana owner
> http://www.spike.com/video/sunday-driver/2736350
> *


he may be the most worthy japenese dude to cruise santana, but here in cali theres a number of even worthier riders that have done more for lowriding.. i would love to see this back where it was born someday, in CA with the M


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Sep 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18628025
> *he may be the most worthy japenese dude to cruise santana, but here in cali theres a number of even worthier riders that have done more for lowriding.. i would love to see this back where it was born someday, in CA with the M
> *


La EME :roflmao: :roflmao:.........saw that ride on sunday driver clean ride sick paint job


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Sep 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18628989
> *La EME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:.........saw that ride on sunday driver clean ride sick paint job
> *


La Primera lives! :biggrin: yeah its a beautiful ride


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 20 2010, 03:54 PM~18613731
> *
> *



:boink:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 07:59 PM~18661247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK OUT G OVER THERE DRESSING THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR.. I BE DOING THAT SHIT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 05:35 PM~18661123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN ASS HOPPER...THATS FOR DAM SURE....


----------



## llsunnyday3074

wow, so many nice stuff.


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 16 2010, 06:59 PM~18586539
> *so he aint in atl nomore??
> *


NOPE HE'S IN PENN STATE RIGHT NOW. NEXT STOP WILL BE HOME. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 27 2010, 02:02 PM~18673217
> *NOPE  HE'S IN PENN STATE RIGHT NOW. NEXT STOP WILL BE HOME.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 27 2010, 03:02 PM~18673217
> *NOPE  HE'S IN PENN STATE RIGHT NOW. NEXT STOP WILL BE HOME.  :biggrin:
> *


damn i he just gave me 3 visiter passes for me and 2 bitches!! lol but thats real good to hear he almost there free the big homie g, the roccin roll gangster


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HAD TO COME IN HERE AND TAKE A LOOK AT HISTORY .... THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER SANTANA! FREE GANGSTA A "TRUE RIDER"


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 8 2010, 11:25 AM~18767031
> *HAD TO COME IN HERE AND TAKE A LOOK AT HISTORY .... THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER SANTANA! FREE GANGSTA A "TRUE RIDER"
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 11 2010, 04:45 PM~18785576
> *:0
> *


what happened to the roscoe's deal? 

you back peddlin' on me, sucka!?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18785598
> *what happened to the roscoe's deal?
> 
> you back peddlin' on me, sucka!?
> *


foo, I'm gonna backl peddle a right hook to yo jaw you keep swetting me  >>>>>>>>J/K...i'll get wit ya in a min!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18791140
> *foo, I'm gonna backl peddle a right hook to yo jaw you keep swetting me  >>>>>>>>J/K...i'll get wit ya in a min!
> *


wally say he gone knock yo ass out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18791189
> *wally say he gone knock yo ass out :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18791140
> *foo, I'm gonna backl peddle a right hook to yo jaw you keep swetting me  >>>>>>>>J/K...i'll get wit ya in a min!
> *


easy, gramps! you know your arthritis won't let you even ball up that hand. 

hit me up when you can. :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 12 2010, 05:14 PM~18794002
> *easy, gramps! you know your arthritis won't let you even ball up that hand.
> 
> hit me up when you can. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 13 2010, 11:30 AM~18799967
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 13 2010, 03:26 PM~18801982
> *
> *


rod, do me a FAVOR..TAKE YO AZZ TO OFF-TOPIC AND STAY THERE.... :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 10:37 AM~18809622
> *rod, do me a FAVOR..TAKE YO AZZ TO OFF-TOPIC AND STAY THERE.... :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

lol


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 22 2006, 02:58 AM~5649129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW DOCS DOIN... :dunno:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 25 2010, 03:15 AM~18900574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 10:37 AM~18809622
> *rod, do me a FAVOR..TAKE YO AZZ TO OFF-TOPIC AND STAY THERE.... :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 06:37 PM~16420988
> *MR. FRED 'GANGSTER!'- MAJESTICS CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

Santana has ties in Altadena......and i'm not talking bout the car.


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

any build up pics of Santana?


----------



## hi_ryder

i was pissed when i found out it went to japan, dosent belong there. if i knew it was getting auctioned off export only it would have been in australia for a wile then sold back to his people at cost... real talk


----------



## stubborn4life

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Oct 24 2010, 11:34 AM~18893975
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW DOCS DOIN... :dunno:
> *


saw him the other day he's coo :cheesy:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

G BE BACK IN 17 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 9 2011, 02:19 PM~19548158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: when is G gettting out?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 10:52 AM~19007076
> *Santana has ties in Altadena......and i'm not talking bout the car.
> *


o relly? :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 9 2011, 03:34 PM~19548246
> *:wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: when is G gettting out?
> *


REAL SOON :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 9 2011, 11:39 AM~19547462
> *saw him the other day he's coo :cheesy:
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR BROTHER!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:04 PM~19552291
> *REAL SOON :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 9 2011, 12:35 PM~19548255
> *o relly? :scrutinize:
> *


yeah really..... :nicoderm:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 14 2010, 10:37 AM~18809622
> *rod, do me a FAVOR..TAKE YO AZZ TO OFF-TOPIC AND STAY THERE.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17402161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chilangoen3ces

:worship:


----------



## leg46y

:0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Jan 16 2011, 04:51 PM~19613534
> *:0
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 26 2011, 08:10 PM~19707402
> *
> *


WHAT UP WALLY...ILL BE IN L.A. ON THE 28 OF FEBRUARY FOR THE WEEKEND MAYBE WELL CROSS PATHS!!....  HOPE YOU DOIN WELL BRO..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Jan 26 2011, 10:56 PM~19709554
> *WHAT UP WALLY...ILL BE IN L.A. ON THE 28 OF FEBRUARY FOR THE WEEKEND MAYBE WELL CROSS PATHS!!....  HOPE YOU DOIN WELL BRO..
> *


coo :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

TTT


----------



## Madrox64

What is so amazing about this car?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 31 2011, 12:19 PM~19745680
> *What is so amazing about this car?
> *


Its so funky!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 31 2011, 11:19 AM~19745680
> *What is so amazing about this car?
> *


and i thought the doe-doe-bird had died out :uh:


----------



## Jarred

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 31 2011, 11:19 AM~19745680
> *What is so amazing about this car?
> *


I would have to say it qualify's as pretty amazing


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 1 2011, 03:19 PM~19758049
> *and i thought the doe-doe-bird had died out :uh:
> *



?


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 31 2011, 11:19 AM~19745680
> *What is so amazing about this car?
> *


***** PLEASE :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 3 2011, 12:55 PM~19778102
> ****** PLEASE :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 31 2011, 10:19 AM~19745680
> *What is so amazing about this car?
> *


It was built with sweat, tears and hard earned cash....oh wait, never mind.


----------



## lrocky2003

CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
i found this on a different topic


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin biters :cheesy:


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but there is and always be one santana. all I gotta say is if its gonna be a clone/copy it better be up to gangsters standard of quality. that will be hard to top uffin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Feb 4 2011, 01:08 AM~19784989
> *They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but there is and always be one santana. all I gotta say is if its gonna be a clone/copy it better be up to gangsters standard of quality. that will be hard to top uffin:
> *


quoted 4 truth. great post.

if anything... a heads up to Gangster should have been in order, out of respect.


----------



## titof

you should always be able to do what you want to your own car...
whether people hate or love it...

I'm sure the owner meant it as a tribute.
Plus the Santana had some pretty intricate designs and duplicating them shows skills...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thier isnt ever nothing like the original...nice tho but hope they atleast gave Doc and gangsta a heads up :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 4 2011, 01:59 AM~19784962
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


There Will only be one santana 64, Im not going to bash the guy for making the effort to duplicate such a masterpiece , INSTEAD ILL LOOK AT IT AS HE'S PAYING HOMAGE.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 4 2011, 09:16 AM~19786340
> *quoted 4 truth. great post.
> 
> if anything... a heads up to Gangster should have been in order, out of respect.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

i seen someone posted a 64 hardtop a while back that was biting santana but it looked like shit


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP




----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 4 2011, 07:03 PM~19790727
> *i seen someone posted a 64 hardtop a while back that was biting santana but it looked like shit
> *


there was a Chinese bootleg version in Minnesota


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SUM OF U PEOPLE OVER DID IT SANTANA IS OLD ITS NOT EVEN IN THA U.S IT'S IN JAPAN WERE ALL OF ARE CARS ARE AT NOW.. STOP HATING CUZ SUM CLUB IS PAYING HOMAGE TO THA SANTANA 64 SO IT'S REALLY NO SIGN OF DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY K GET OVER IT ALREADY FUCK.................................. :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO DUMASS STOP HATING ON THESE FOOS THAT MADE A NEWER VERSION TO SANTANA I KNOW THERES ONLY ONE SANTANA 64 BUT THERE PAYING HOMAGE TO IT SO QUIT BEING A HATER AND BE GLAD THAT THA CAR IS BACK IN CALI JUST DIFFERENT AND ITS A RAG....


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 5 2011, 09:40 AM~19794340
> *YO DUMASS STOP HATING ON THESE FOOS THAT MADE A NEWER VERSION TO SANTANA I KNOW THERES ONLY ONE SANTANA 64 BUT THERE PAYING HOMAGE TO IT SO QUIT BEING A HATER AND BE GLAD THAT THA CAR IS BACK IN CALI JUST DIFFERENT AND ITS A RAG....
> *


GAWD DANM WTF. "G" and DOC will be disapointed. The car is not back, it's still in japan. Santana is a masterpiece that can't be duplicated. :wow: :uh:


----------



## JRO

Fuck a wannabe Santana beeeeeyotch!!


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 28 2006, 04:41 AM~5681317
> *THE THING THAT I THOUGH WAS COOL ON GANGSTER'S PART; WAS THAT HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT WHAT HE DID TO GET LOCKED UP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING AT ALL.  ALSO, TWIN WAS RIGHT, THE JAPANESE CAN DO DRESS & TRY TO BE LIKE US, BUT THEY'LL NEVER BE US. WITH MY OPINION ON SANTANA; IT WAS ONE BAD ASS RIDE & COULD YOU IMAGIN WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE RIGHT NOW? I BET YOU GANGSTER WOULD HAVE HAD EVERYTHING ENGRAVED & STILL BE RIDING THAT '64 AS A DAILY!  I HAVE LOTS OF RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS & ALWAYS WILL.
> *


First, love this ride from bumper to bumper.

Easy Big Lazy. Not all Japanese want to Mexican bro. That's ignorant as well as a blanket statement. And as far as the the cars out there, they build alot of their own cars too and build them better than alot of cars I see here in the states. Lowriding is a lifestyle not a race. I see just as many Mexican's out here driving Honda's and other Japanese imports, So quit with the racist or "they want to be like us" statements, shit is old player. Sorry to get off topic but since you gave your opinion, I'll give mine.


----------



## AGUILAR3

How many times has "Herbie the Love Bug", "General Lee", "KITT" (Knight Rider fame) and "Grave Digger" been replicated?


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.



Code:


To imitate someone is to pay the person a genuine compliment — often an unintended compliment.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Feb 5 2011, 03:13 PM~19795728
> *First, love this ride from bumper to bumper.
> 
> Easy Big Lazy. Not all Japanese want to Mexican bro. That's ignorant as well as a blanket statement. And as far as the the cars out there, they build alot of their own cars too and build them better  than alot of cars I see here in the states. Lowriding is a lifestyle not a race. I see just as many Mexican's out here driving Honda's and other Japanese imports, So quit with the racist or "they want to be like us" statements, shit is old player. Sorry to get off topic but since you gave your opinion, I'll give mine.
> *


5 years later? :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Feb 5 2011, 03:28 PM~19796081
> *5 years later? :roflmao:
> *


 5 years?


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 5 2011, 02:26 PM~19795792
> *How many times has "Herbie the Love Bug", "General Lee", "KITT" (Knight Rider fame) and "Grave Digger" been replicated?
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> x2 ....A-Team van/Starsky and Hutch car/Mystery Machine from scobby doo.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> To imitate someone is to pay the person a genuine compliment — often an unintended compliment.
> 
> *


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 5 2011, 02:26 PM~19795792
> *How many times has "Herbie the Love Bug", "General Lee", "KITT" (Knight Rider fame) and "Grave Digger" been replicated?
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> To imitate someone is to pay the person a genuine compliment — often an unintended compliment.
> 
> *



x2 ....A-Team van/Starsky and Hutch car/Mystery Machine from scobby doo.....lol


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 PM~19796081
> *5 years later? :roflmao:
> *


the quote you responded to was from 2006...


----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 5 2011, 09:40 AM~19794340
> *YO DUMASS STOP HATING ON THESE FOOS THAT MADE A NEWER VERSION TO SANTANA I KNOW THERES ONLY ONE SANTANA 64 BUT THERE PAYING HOMAGE TO IT SO QUIT BEING A HATER AND BE GLAD THAT THA CAR IS BACK IN CALI JUST DIFFERENT AND ITS A RAG....
> *



ok relentless im not goin to say shit im build the same kind of car you have patterns paint and everythin and park right next to you and you better not get mad either


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Feb 6 2011, 07:50 AM~19799937
> *the quote you responded to was from 2006...
> *


LOL I didn't even look at the date... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 6 2011, 07:54 AM~19799944
> *ok relentless im not goin to say shit im build the same kind of car you have patterns paint and everythin and park right next to you and you better not get mad either
> *


ha ha ha go ahead foo by the way do u know who i am im lowrider 559 or own as no fame ent on xbox live i play midnight club and trust me i aint gana get mad at all my uncle put up pics of my regals on his account it's a blue one and a black one his user name is lowrider 559 those are my lowriders and if ur gana copy my car on mcla that doesnt get me mad either those cars are old i have new ones sorry foo.


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did doc do that ??almost looks the same ? wtf


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## Esoteric

the rag looks cool but the idea doesnt feel right, i never thought it was cool to copy a car even in model form


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2011, 05:01 PM~19802313
> *the rag looks cool but the idea doesnt feel right, i never thought it was cool to copy a car even in model form
> *



B/C THE ROOF IS NOT PATTERNED OUT  

HENCE WHY SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE A HARDTOP OVER A RAG


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19802295
> *did doc do that ??almost looks the same ? wtf
> *


No offense to the painter... But to me, trying to create your own "Santana" is like trying to cover an Al Green track... You can try but it won't be the same :no:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 6 2011, 04:07 PM~19803019
> *No offense to the painter... But to me, trying to create your own "Santana" is like trying to cover an Al Green track... You can try but it won't be the same :no:
> *


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19802295
> *did doc do that ??almost looks the same ? wtf
> *


I SERIOUSLY DON'T THINK OR COULD IMAGINE DOC TRYING THE SAME PAINT SCHEME ON ANOTHER 4...HE WOULDN'T DO THAT TO HIMSELF OR GANGSTA....THAT PAINT JOB AND CAR ARE CLASSICS...THEIR ONE OF A KIND!! NEXT THING U KNOW SOMEBODY WILL TRY TO DUPLICATE TODDS MAIN EVENT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

that rag look clean


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 6 2011, 08:26 PM~19804095
> *I SERIOUSLY DON'T THINK OR COULD IMAGINE DOC TRYING THE SAME PAINT SCHEME ON ANOTHER 4...HE WOULDN'T DO THAT TO HIMSELF OR GANGSTA....THAT PAINT JOB AND CAR ARE CLASSICS...THEIR ONE OF A KIND!! NEXT THING U KNOW SOMEBODY WILL TRY TO DUPLICATE TODDS MAIN EVENT!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


GYPSY RAG :uh:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 6 2011, 01:19 PM~19801943
> *ha ha ha go ahead foo by the way do u know who i am im lowrider 559 or own as no fame ent on xbox live i play midnight club and trust me i aint gana get mad at all my uncle put up pics of my regals on his account it's a blue one and a black one his user name is lowrider 559 those are my lowriders and if ur gana copy my car on mcla that doesnt get me mad either those cars are old i have new ones sorry foo.
> *


Aren't u a friend on my shit lol???


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 6 2011, 03:51 PM~19802943
> *B/C THE ROOF IS NOT PATTERNED OUT
> 
> HENCE WHY SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE A HARDTOP OVER A RAG
> *


----------



## tko_818

Though i agree that these builders are paying homage, i dont understand why you would want to copy somebody elses masterpiece.. if i showed up to an art exhibit with a copy of the mona lisa that i painted, i think i would look a little foolish.. theres my .02


----------



## CadillacDan

This Is My Homie's Ride. I Just Got Off The Phone With Him. He Said He Didn't Realize
How Much Drama Was Going On About This Cars Paint Job. First, Let Me Say This Isn't His First Car, This Is His Fourth Impala. He has Built A '59 That Is Now In Japan. He Has A '62, A '63 rag, And The 64 rag. There Are Some Subtle Changes and Some Different Colors That Were Used He always Did Like The Santana And Since It is In Japan He Wanted To paint His Car Similar To That. He Is Not A Member Of LayItLow I Told Him I Would Post For Him. He Said To Post These Words For Him "I Don't Know Why Everyone Is Tripping About a Car I'm Building. I'm Building My Dream Car, Everyone Should Worry About The Cars They're Building And Not Mine." The Bitch About All This Is He Hasn't Even See The Pics Of The Car He Was asking Me How It Looked.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19805510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is My Homie's Ride. I Just Got Off The Phone With Him. He Said He Didn't Realize
> How Much Drama Was Going On About This Cars Paint Job. First, Let Me Say This Isn't His First Car, This Is His Fourth Impala. He has Built A '59 That Is Now In Japan. He Has A '62, A '63 rag, And The 64 rag. There Are Some Subtle Changes and Some Different Colors That Were Used He always Did Like The Santana And Since It is In Japan He Wanted To paint His Car Similar To That. He Is Not A Member Of LayItLow I Told Him I Would Post For Him. He Said To Post These Words For Him "I Don't Know Why Everyone Is Tripping About a Car I'm Building. I'm Building My Dream Car, Everyone Should Worry About The Cars They're Building And Not Mine." The Bitch About All This Is He Hasn't Even See The Pics Of The Car He Was asking Me How It Looked.
> *


tell him it looks good homie. but in all honesty, i dont see how the hell ur boy didnt expect catching heat for this.. somethings out there are too respected to be duplicated, especially when the car was taken from its home and the duplicate was done without the originaters blessing.. but no doubt, its a cool rag


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 6 2011, 09:33 PM~19805099
> *Aren't u a friend on my shit lol???
> *


nope im not i deleted tha people i dont talk to...


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19805510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is My Homie's Ride. I Just Got Off The Phone With Him. He Said He Didn't Realize
> How Much Drama Was Going On About This Cars Paint Job. First, Let Me Say This Isn't His First Car, This Is His Fourth Impala. He has Built A '59 That Is Now In Japan. He Has A '62, A '63 rag, And The 64 rag. There Are Some Subtle Changes and Some Different Colors That Were Used He always Did Like The Santana And Since It is In Japan He Wanted To paint His Car Similar To That. He Is Not A Member Of LayItLow I Told Him I Would Post For Him. He Said To Post These Words For Him "I Don't Know Why Everyone Is Tripping About a Car I'm Building. I'm Building My Dream Car, Everyone Should Worry About The Cars They're Building And Not Mine." The Bitch About All This Is He Hasn't Even See The Pics Of The Car He Was asking Me How It Looked.
> *


yup thats one badass ride fuck tha haters


----------



## PEPSI_559

DIZ IZ A CLEAN CAR PEOPLE NEED TO ZTOP HATING MY BOY IZ KOO AZZ PEOPLE AND BUILDZ HIZ RIDEZ DONT BUY DEM BUILT.


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Feb 6 2011, 10:39 PM~19806147
> *DIZ IZ A CLEAN CAR PEOPLE NEED TO ZTOP HATING MY BOY IZ KOO AZZ PEOPLE AND  BUILDZ HIZ RIDEZ DONT BUY DEM BUILT.
> *


Whats with the Z's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i wonder what g is thinking :happysad:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 6 2011, 10:46 PM~19805764
> *yup thats one badass ride fuck tha haters
> *


I THINK EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OPINION BUT I THINK ITS A MATTER OF RESPECT NOT HATE!!..


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 6 2011, 11:55 PM~19806260
> *i wonder what g is thinking :happysad:
> *


BOUT PUSSY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I think Jason J's car was copied to but not by an impala ..........whahahahhahahah :roflmao: 

I need a poster of the new and improved one!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Feb 5 2011, 04:13 PM~19795728
> *First, love this ride from bumper to bumper.
> 
> Easy Big Lazy. Not all Japanese want to Mexican bro. That's ignorant as well as a blanket statement. And as far as the the cars out there, they build alot of their own cars too and build them better  than alot of cars I see here in the states. Lowriding is a lifestyle not a race. I see just as many Mexican's out here driving Honda's and other Japanese imports, So quit with the racist or "they want to be like us" statements, shit is old player. Sorry to get off topic but since you gave your opinion, I'll give mine.
> *


Couldn't have said it any better.. 

A bunch of grown ass men crying cause someone's paying tribute to a car they love..

Personally, I give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The only thing I'd tell the owner is, if you're gonna do it, don't half ass it. Everyone knows the car now so they're gonna scrutinize it that much more. Make sure it comes out CLEAN.


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M GLAD 'G' ONLY HAS ABOUT "##" YEARS LEFT AND A "WAKE UP".. THAT WAY HE CAN BUILD SOMETHING AND PUT A PASSIFIER IN THESE CRY BABIES MOUTHS :uh:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 6 2011, 10:19 PM~19805549
> *tell him it looks good homie. but in all honesty, i dont see how the hell ur boy didnt expect catching heat for this.. somethings out there are too respected to be duplicated, especially when the car was taken from its home and the duplicate was done without the originaters blessing.. but no doubt, its a cool rag
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

JUST TALKED TO "G" HE WILL BE HOME REAL SOON. :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 7 2011, 11:10 AM~19808492
> *JUST TALKED TO "G" HE WILL BE HOME REAL SOON.  :thumbsup:
> *


It's about time ! Im so freakin tired of these junk driving , e banging , watered down ass lowriders :cheesy: oh! and FREE GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i'm calling doc as we speak ..i'll be putting his reply later today :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 6 2011, 03:51 PM~19802943
> *B/C THE ROOF IS NOT PATTERNED OUT
> 
> HENCE WHY SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE A HARDTOP OVER A RAG
> *


that and it just had a bad vibe to it, i think copying a paint job without the original painter is plain wrong. if he names it Santana then thats reaching a new low in dickhead moves


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2011, 01:09 PM~19809344
> *that and it just had a bad vibe to it, i think copying a paint job without the original painter is plain wrong.  if he names it Santana then thats reaching a new low in dickhead moves
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 7 2011, 01:17 PM~19808537
> *It's about time ! Im so freakin tired of these junk driving , e banging , watered down ass lowriders :cheesy:  oh! and FREE GANGSTA :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL GONNA HAVE THAT.. ONE MAN CAN'T CHANGE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO.. HE CAN ONLY MAKE A PATH FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW.. AND THERE ARE OTHERS OUT THERE THAT MAKE SIMILIAR PATHS AS 'G'.. DID YOU SEE D-MACK's 63? :0


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 7 2011, 12:31 PM~19809022
> *i'm calling doc as we speak ..i'll be putting his reply later today :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: I HOPE HES FEELING BETTER DOG!!...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 7 2011, 12:31 PM~19809022
> *i'm calling doc as we speak ..i'll be putting his reply later today :wow:
> *



:0


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 7 2011, 02:05 PM~19810264
> *:0
> *


People copy other painters style all the time? There's nothin anyone can do , Should take it as a compliment? 
The only thing that matters is who did it first :biggrin:


----------



## ceez6d5

i think gangster would be flattered but what do i know you see guys restoring and even cloning hotrods of the past that is a pretty big undertaking to build a car someone else built first the people doing that must have serious appreciation for those cars


----------



## ceez6d5




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 01:31 PM~19809532
> *YOU STILL GONNA HAVE THAT.. ONE MAN CAN'T CHANGE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO.. HE CAN ONLY MAKE A PATH FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW.. AND THERE ARE OTHERS OUT THERE THAT MAKE SIMILIAR PATHS AS 'G'.. DID YOU SEE D-MACK's 63? :0
> *


ya that tre is clean as a muthafucka my nig< and your right


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 7 2011, 03:39 PM~19810546
> *People copy other painters style all the time? There's nothin anyone can do , Should take it as a compliment?
> The only thing that matters is who did it first :biggrin:
> *


COMPLIMENT? BULLSHIT, YOU CAN'T COPY A CAR LIKE THE "SANTANA" IT'S ONE OF A KIND. YOU CAN'T COPY DOCS WORK. THAT'S LIKE ME BUYING A "TRE" AND PAINTING IT THE SAME COLOR AND STYLE LIKE "TODDS" TRE. DOC PAINTED THAT MUTHA FUCKA AND IT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED. RESPECT DOCS WORK DON'T TRY AND COPY AND DISRESPECT HIM. THE "SANTANA" WAS "G"s IDEA AND DOC TOOK HIS IDEA AND TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL. :wow: :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 8 2011, 09:49 AM~19816749
> *COMPLIMENT? BULLSHIT, YOU CAN'T COPY A CAR LIKE THE "SANTANA" IT'S ONE OF A KIND. YOU CAN'T COPY DOCS WORK. THAT'S LIKE ME BUYING A "TRE" AND PAINTING IT THE SAME COLOR AND STYLE LIKE "TODDS" TRE. DOC PAINTED THAT MUTHA FUCKA AND IT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED. RESPECT DOCS WORK DON'T TRY AND COPY AND DISRESPECT HIM. THE "SANTANA" WAS "G"s IDEA AND DOC TOOK HIS IDEA AND TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL.  :wow:  :uh:
> *


JUST WONDERING IF HE WILL PATTERN OUT THAT 59 RAG


----------



## wally dogg

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:07 PM~19814045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2011, 04:02 PM~19820207
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Feb 7 2011, 07:23 PM~19810909
> *i think gangster would be flattered *


i doubt that lol


----------



## AGUILAR3

I'm pretty sure Santana's current owner is flattered.


----------



## 509Rider

G just said on his page he feels disrespected by this, as he should be


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2011, 03:09 PM~19809344
> *if he names it Santana then thats reaching a new low in dickhead moves
> *


IF HE IS A MEMBER OF THIS WEBSITE, HE SHOULD BE NAMED BANTANA.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS LIKE FALSE CLAIMING, HE BETTER WATCH WHERE HE DRIVE THAT CAR AT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How fucking hard would have it been just to ask permission? We're gonna have to copyright or damn paint job designs now lol.


----------



## 509Rider

More from Gangsta "All i can say is that he has DISRESPECTED the lowrider CODE! by COPYING MY CREATION!"


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 10:47 PM~19822515
> *More from Gangsta "All i can say is that he has DISRESPECTED the lowrider CODE! by COPYING MY CREATION!"
> *


Just seen him post that. mest up


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 08:47 PM~19822515
> *More from Gangsta "All i can say is that he has DISRESPECTED the lowrider CODE! by COPYING MY CREATION!"
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i wonder if buddy is going to tell his homie what g said and if he going to repaint it


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2011, 10:35 PM~19823800
> *i wonder if buddy is going to tell his homie what g said and if he going to repaint it
> *


doubt it.. hes too far into it i would say.. but shit i would :happysad: i just dont see how anyone would think that was ok.. fools be trippin. they obviously dont know about respect on the level that LA riders have for that car, and Gangster. love him, hate him, whatever, u have to respect the og


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i couldt even see myself copyin a car like that and be driving around and to shows


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      :nono: :nono: :nono: :around: :around: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## Tyrone

Direct from 'Gangster':

AS FOR THAT FOOL TRYING TO STEAL MY STYLE FUCC HIM THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER "SANTANA" AND HE IS OUT OF LINE AND NOT A REALM RIDA CECUZ REAL RIDA`S DON`T TRY TO COPY OTHER REAL RIDA`S STYLE THEY CREATE THEIR OWN STYLE.IM NOT FLATTERED AT ALL BECUZ THAT WAS MY CREATION FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD."G"


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2011, 02:07 AM~19825004
> *Direct from 'Gangster':
> 
> AS FOR THAT FOOL TRYING TO STEAL MY STYLE FUCC HIM THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER "SANTANA" AND HE IS OUT OF LINE AND NOT A REALM RIDA CECUZ REAL RIDA`S DON`T TRY TO COPY OTHER REAL RIDA`S STYLE THEY CREATE THEIR OWN STYLE.IM NOT FLATTERED AT ALL BECUZ THAT WAS MY CREATION FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD."G"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2011, 04:07 AM~19825004
> *Direct from 'Gangster':
> 
> AS FOR THAT FOOL TRYING TO STEAL MY STYLE FUCC HIM THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER "SANTANA" AND HE IS OUT OF LINE AND NOT A REALM RIDA CECUZ REAL RIDA`S DON`T TRY TO COPY OTHER REAL RIDA`S STYLE THEY CREATE THEIR OWN STYLE.IM NOT FLATTERED AT ALL BECUZ THAT WAS MY CREATION FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD."G"
> *


WOW! I'M SHOCKED.. I THOUGHT 'G' WOULD LAUGH HIS ASS OFF BECAUSE HE KNOW DUDE IS FRAUDING.. BUT I CAN SEE NOW WHY HE'S PISSED SINCE HE EXPRESSED THE CAR IS REPPIN HIS HOOD.. THAT'S PURE DEDICATION RIGHT THERE


----------



## 187PURE

AND YOU KNOW WHAT.. I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT THIS SHIT FOR A WHILE.. US REAL ****** GOTTA TAKE THIS SHIT BACK. AND NOT JUST WITH LOWRIDING. THESE SKINNY JEANS WEARING GAY ASS ****** BEEN GETTING TOO MANY PASSES LATELY.. IT'S GOTTEN SO BAD, THE BITCHES EITHER ACCEPTING THEM OR GOING GAY THEMSELVES BECAUSE THE PICKINGS ARE GETTING SLIMMER.. WE GOTTA SCOOP UP THESE LITTLE ****** AND TEACH THEM WHAT'S RIGHT.. OTHERWISE WE GON SEE MORE GAY ASS SHIT LIKE THIS








:uh:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2011, 02:07 AM~19825004
> *Direct from 'Gangster':
> 
> AS FOR THAT FOOL TRYING TO STEAL MY STYLE FUCC HIM THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER "SANTANA" AND HE IS OUT OF LINE AND NOT A REALM RIDA CECUZ REAL RIDA`S DON`T TRY TO COPY OTHER REAL RIDA`S STYLE THEY CREATE THEIR OWN STYLE.IM NOT FLATTERED AT ALL BECUZ THAT WAS MY CREATION FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD."G"
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that looks like shit, if I was going to bite a man's style that hard I would atleast try a little better to get the colors right. I mean the skirts look totally different, lines are crisp on the rag where on the real Santana they flowed smooth and looked like they fade in. To be more detailed he sure didn't get those details correct. I'm not a fan of this at all.

I think it's disrespectful more towards Doc than Gangster, Gangster had a vision on the way he wanted this car to look. Doc brought the vision to life, if I was a painter I would have more respect for Doc than to try and copy his work.


----------



## CadillacDan

Just Saying!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: WHAT YOU SAYING??


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

AUTHENTIC and Authentic Replica?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2011, 03:07 PM~19827468
> *:uh: WHAT YOU SAYING??
> *


I'm saying it looks like shit.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 AM~19816749
> *THAT'S LIKE ME BUYING A "TRE" AND PAINTING IT THE SAME COLOR AND STYLE LIKE "TODDS" TRE. DOC PAINTED THAT MUTHA FUCKA AND IT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED. RESPECT DOCS WORK DON'T TRY AND COPY AND DISRESPECT HIM. *


WORD! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## 86bluemcLS

I wood feel diff if it were different color and less patterns but its damn near on point wit da santana well its already said and done G don't like it even if dude loves da car or not as a lowrider/man he should hit up G and talk to him that's like fucc'N yo home boi gurl while he's in jail disrespect lol


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

i gotta rusty ass bucket.... ya ****** need to stop copyin my shit


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

*Is "G" smart enough to be mad and leave it at that? or is he willing to catch a case over some biter bullshit?*


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 9 2011, 01:33 PM~19828232
> *Is "G" smart enough to be mad and leave it at that? or is he willing to catch a case over some biter bullshit?
> *


:uh:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

you ever see a another gypsy rose?another loco 64? another vegas car? Fuck no!!!!Just like that we should neva see another santana!!!! if their is to be another Santana 64 it should come from G  

G did it,created a mutherphukin legend and put himself and his whole set on the map


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 9 2011, 01:33 PM~19828232
> *Is "G" smart enough to be mad and leave it at that? or is he willing to catch a case over some biter bullshit?
> *


COME ON HOMIE "G" HAS A RIGHT TO SPEAK ON IT.


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 9 2011, 02:12 PM~19827524
> *I'm saying it looks like shit.
> *


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19805510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is My Homie's Ride. I Just Got Off The Phone With Him. He Said He Didn't Realize
> How Much Drama Was Going On About This Cars Paint Job. First, Let Me Say This Isn't His First Car, This Is His Fourth Impala. He has Built A '59 That Is Now In Japan. He Has A '62, A '63 rag, And The 64 rag. There Are Some Subtle Changes and Some Different Colors That Were Used He always Did Like The Santana And Since It is In Japan He Wanted To paint His Car Similar To That. He Is Not A Member Of LayItLow I Told Him I Would Post For Him. He Said To Post These Words For Him "I Don't Know Why Everyone Is Tripping About a Car I'm Building. I'm Building My Dream Car, Everyone Should Worry About The Cars They're Building And Not Mine." The Bitch About All This Is He Hasn't Even See The Pics Of The Car He Was asking Me How It Looked.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 9 2011, 11:38 AM~19827236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Saying!
> *


thats not the point


----------



## Skim

atleast try to do it better and do it right, frame off. theres overspray all over that bitch.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

I.M.O.
the guy was an idiot for damn near copying the Santana almost exactly, but lower in quality. not a bad paint job really, but the Original is way better. take some ideas and pattern designs and come up with something on his own is what should have happened.

But for people to get all butthurt because he copied someones car (not theirs) is just as ignorant. The only person I could see being upset is G, and, though he seems to be understandably upset somewhat, I really don't think he is willing to violate his parole once he gets out over a paint job. 

Besides, having seen some of his cars in person and online, I really doubt that he cannot or will not come up with something better when the time comes. I just hope DOC is still able to lay color to the dreams.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 07:04 PM~19829361
> *atleast try to do it better and do it right, frame off. theres overspray all over that bitch.
> *


x2, his homie said it had alot more detail than Santana. If he comes with a vinyl top and chinas we gotta clown because G wouldn't have done it like that.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

im kinda likin the rag,i'm sure with the top down it will look alot better

just my 2 cents


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Let this be a lesson to make sure you get permission first.

G is a down to earth guy, I doubt he would have approved this but at least it wouldn't have blown up in everybody's face lmao


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

:drama: :drama: Alotta Drama up in here :drama: :drama:


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19783345
> *CHECK THIS BULLSHIT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=461789&st=440
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...365198&st=12280
> i found this on a different topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Feb 4 2011, 12:07 AM~19784452
> *The rag 64 that suppose to be like the Santana, Is being build by Lagacy CC, they don't realize that the OG Santana, was build for our neighbor hood, it's not right for them to copy a car that was build for a hood, the guy that posted the pictures (lowrider559) from u north, I am now tryin to contact the owner of the car, to see what his intention are with the car, and Gangster dosen't know any thing about the car, for what i know, they are not giving G the car...IF...they were it would have been frame off..lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

QUOTE(2twin @ Feb 4 2011, 12:07 AM) 
The rag 64 that suppose to be like the Santana, Is being build by Lagacy CC, they don't realize that the OG Santana, was build for our neighbor hood, it's not right for them to copy a car that was build for a hood, the guy that posted the pictures (lowrider559) from u north, I am now tryin to contact the owner of the car, to see what his intention are with the car, and Gangster dosen't know any thing about the car, for what i know, they are not giving G the car...*IF...they were it would have been frame off..lol*

AND PAINTED BY DOC


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2011, 01:54 AM~19833946
> *QUOTE(2twin @ Feb 4 2011, 12:07 AM)
> The rag 64 that suppose to be like the Santana, Is being build by Lagacy CC, they don't realize that the OG Santana, was build for our neighbor hood, it's not right for them to copy a car that was build for a hood, the guy that posted the pictures (lowrider559) from u north, I am now tryin to contact the owner of the car, to see what his intention are with the car, and Gangster dosen't know any thing about the car, for what i know, they are not giving G the car...IF...they were it would have been frame off..lol
> 
> AND PAINTED BY DOC
> *


THIS IS FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE "M" COMPTON :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 10 2011, 09:28 AM~19834687
> *THIS IS FROM THE PRESIDENT OF THE "M" COMPTON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 9 2011, 06:12 PM~19829846
> *x2, his homie said it had alot more detail than Santana. If he comes with a vinyl top and chinas we gotta clown because G wouldn't have done it like that.
> *


DONT WORRY HIS COMING CORRECT. COOL HOMIE. I HAVE SEEN WHAT HE BUILDS "STRAIGHT HOOD"


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 9 2011, 04:52 PM~19828846
> *you ever see a another gypsy rose?
> *


well, actually yes. but obviously a different situation and not a copy cat with a bad imitation.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 9 2011, 01:38 PM~19827236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Saying!
> *


kinda like making counterfit money with an etch-a-sketch


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 11:02 AM~19836128
> *well, actually yes. but obviously a different situation and not a copy cat with a bad imitation.
> *


also was built by the same owner and painted by the original painter


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 10 2011, 01:56 PM~19836446
> *also was built by the same owner and painted by the original painter
> *


exactly.


----------



## Esoteric

that car should be repainted period cause fools are gonna look at this car and associate it with the original then down the road or people who havent seen the HT Santana are gonna think the rag is the og Santana.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 10 2011, 02:03 PM~19836495
> *that car should be repainted period cause fools are gonna look at this car and associate it with the original then down the road or people who havent seen the HT Santana are gonna think the rag is the og Santana.
> *


ARE YOU STUPID OR WHAT? :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:0


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2011, 02:07 AM~19825004
> *Direct from 'Gangster':
> 
> AS FOR THAT FOOL TRYING TO STEAL MY STYLE FUCC HIM THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER "SANTANA" AND HE IS OUT OF LINE AND NOT A REALM RIDA CECUZ REAL RIDA`S DON`T TRY TO COPY OTHER REAL RIDA`S STYLE THEY CREATE THEIR OWN STYLE.IM NOT FLATTERED AT ALL BECUZ THAT WAS MY CREATION FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD."G"
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 6 2011, 11:55 PM~19806260
> *i wonder what g is thinking :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 10 2011, 01:17 PM~19836951
> *:0
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 9 2011, 01:33 PM~19828232
> *Is "G" smart enough to be mad and leave it at that? or is he willing to catch a case over some biter bullshit?
> *


That is probably the stupidest thing ive ever seen said on here. I think "G" has more important things to worry about something making a copy of his car. Everyone knows what the real Santana is and looks like, guy who made the poor attempt of copying the car will have to face his own issues on faking the funk.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Feb 10 2011, 01:30 PM~19837039
> *That is probably the stupidest thing ive ever seen said on here. I think "G" has more important things to worry about something making a copy of his car. Everyone knows what the real Santana is and looks like, guy who made the poor attempt of copying the car will have to face his own issues on faking the funk.
> *


that's a class three beat down..."FAKING THE FUNK"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 10 2011, 01:37 PM~19837082
> *that's a class three beat down..."FAKING THE FUNK"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 10 2011, 01:37 PM~19837082
> *that's a class three beat down..."FAKING THE FUNK"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65drptp

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 9 2011, 04:30 PM~19829560
> *I.M.O.
> the guy was an idiot for damn near copying the Santana almost exactly, but lower in quality.  not a bad paint job really, but the Original is way better. take some ideas and pattern designs and come up with something on his own is what should have happened.
> 
> But for people to get all butthurt because he copied someones car (not theirs) is just as ignorant.  The only person I could see being upset is G, and, though he seems to be understandably upset somewhat, I really don't think he is willing to violate  his parole once he gets out over a paint job.
> 
> Besides, having seen some of his cars in person and online, I really doubt that he cannot or will not come up with something better when the time comes. I just hope DOC is still able to lay color to the dreams.
> *


yeah even now adays its hard as fuck to compete against drug money built lowlows


----------



## 65drptp

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 3 2011, 07:21 PM~19781185
> *It was built with sweat, tears and hard earned cash....oh wait, never mind.
> *


i rest my case


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 65drptp_@Feb 10 2011, 02:36 PM~19837520
> *i rest my case
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 65drptp

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 10 2011, 02:42 PM~19837558
> *:uh:
> *


QUOTE(AGUILAR3 @ Feb 3 2011, 07:21 PM) 
It was built with sweat, tears and hard earned cash....oh wait, never mind.


----------



## wally dogg

so i get in touch wit doc and :roflmao: :roflmao:....he said WHUT!....you lying.......i said naw doc homie's got tem posted side to side ....that's when he went with the fowl langauage i can"t repeat here......so there you go i don't think he wit it...but i might c wrong :biggrin: ...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg

[  ...got it


----------



## CadillacDan

This Shit Is Getting Way Out Of Hand There's Only Two Peoples' Opinion That Matter "G" And The Guy Building The 64 Rag. People Are Posting That "G" Said This And "G" Said That. Someone Have "G" Get A Hold Of The Majestic Chapter President From The Fresno Area And Have Him Set The Two Parties Involved To Talk And Get This Resolved. Because No Matter What Our Opinions Are Theirs Is The Only Ones That Matter.


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 02:59 PM~19837665
> *This Shit Is Getting Way Out Of Hand There's Only Two Peoples' Opinion That Matter "G" And The Guy Building The 64 Rag. People Are Posting That "G" Said This And "G" Said That. Someone Have "G" Get A Hold Of The Majestic Chapter President From The Fresno Area And Have Him Set The Two Parties Involved To Talk And Get This Resolved. Because No Matter What Our Opinions Are Theirs Is The Only Ones That Matter.
> *


hey, i"m stuck on this is "funny" mode.....it should stay ther.... :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 05:59 PM~19837665
> *This Shit Is Getting Way Out Of Hand There's Only Two Peoples' Opinion That Matter "G" And The Guy Building The 64 Rag. People Are Posting That "G" Said This And "G" Said That. Someone Have "G" Get A Hold Of The Majestic Chapter President From The Fresno Area And Have Him Set The Two Parties Involved To Talk And Get This Resolved. Because No Matter What Our Opinions Are Theirs Is The Only Ones That Matter.
> *


HOW FUCKIN LONG DID IT TAKE YOU CAPITALIZE EVERY WORD IN THAT WORTHLESS POST?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 03:07 PM~19837713
> *HOW FUCKIN LONG DID IT TAKE YOU CAPITALIZE EVERY WORD IN THAT WORTHLESS POST?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 11:02 AM~19836128
> *well, actually yes. but obviously a different situation and not a copy cat with a bad imitation.
> *


you know what I mean bro


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:drama: :drama: ALOT OF DRAMA QUEENS


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 03:07 PM~19837713
> *HOW FUCKIN LONG DID IT TAKE YOU CAPITALIZE EVERY WORD IN THAT WORTHLESS POST?
> *


About As Long As It Took Your Dumb Ass To Read It


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 03:11 PM~19837757
> *About As Long As It Took Your Dumb Ass To Read It
> *


 :0


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 02:11 PM~19837757
> *About As Long As It Took Your Dumb Ass To Read It
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 06:11 PM~19837757
> *About As Long As It Took Your Dumb Ass To Read It
> *


YOUR SO COOL...















































IM GONNA CALL YOU CULO :uh:


----------



## OKJessie

SOLO\STYLE, MELLOMAN, CadillacDan, Mr. Antiguo, TONE LOCO, lowlowlow, Jack Bauer, TrueOGcadi

DAM.....WHATS REALLY GOIN DOWN .. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 10 2011, 02:48 PM~19837600
> *so i get in touch wit doc and  :roflmao:  :roflmao:....he said WHUT!....you lying.......i said naw doc homie's got tem posted side to side ....that's when he went with the fowl langauage i can"t repeat here......so there you go i don't think he wit it...but i might c wrong  :biggrin: ...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DOC WAS LIKE HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 10 2011, 03:33 PM~19837924
> *DOC WAS LIKE HUH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 01:59 PM~19837665
> *This Shit Is Getting Way Out Of Hand There's Only Two Peoples' Opinion That Matter "G" And The Guy Building The 64 Rag. People Are Posting That "G" Said This And "G" Said That. Someone Have "G" Get A Hold Of The Majestic Chapter President From The Fresno Area And Have Him Set The Two Parties Involved To Talk And Get This Resolved. Because No Matter What Our Opinions Are Theirs Is The Only Ones That Matter.
> *


I don't know if anyone here contacted 'G' with the news of a imitation 'Santana' convertible being built, but I'll let it be known that I informed him of this. My last post is a direct quote from 'G' via email.

Why should 'G' get a hold of anyone? It should've been the builder/painter of the imitation 'Santana' getting a hold of someone from the Majestics-Compton chapter to ask/find out if 'G' would be cool with it. Given what the original/real 'Santana' symbolizes, we know 'G's' answer would be no.


----------



## JasonJ

Wow. This is fucked up. Who is building the rag and are they just gonna keep in locked up in the garage???


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 04:04 PM~19829361
> *atleast try to do it better and do it right, frame off. theres overspray all over that bitch.
> *


NAWL NAWL NAWL *****!!!


----------



## reds61

Doubt that.Why do lowriders always gotta hate. Santanas not even in the states anymore.I say do your thang Main....


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19838266
> *Wow. This is fucked up. Who is building the rag and are they just gonna keep in locked up in the garage???
> *


i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19838301
> *Doubt that.Why do lowriders always gotta hate. Santanas not even in the states anymore.I say do your thang Main....
> *


IT'S NOT ABOUT IF IT'S IN THE STATE OR NOT "G" BUILT THAT CAR TO REP HIS HOOD NOT FOR SOMEONE TO COPY IT. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 10 2011, 03:33 PM~19837924
> *DOC WAS LIKE HUH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol @ doc l


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19838301
> *Doubt that.Why do lowriders always gotta hate. Santanas not even in the states anymore.I say do your thang Main....
> *


High profile legendary car
high profile owner
well respected
high profile club
famous documentary profiled the car and owner

Don't downplay this mayn!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 65drptp_@Feb 10 2011, 03:33 PM~19837497
> *yeah even now adays its hard as fuck to compete against drug money built lowlows
> *


 :uh: 

money is money.......
the man took a penitentiary chance to do what he did and got caught up. he's doing his time and not bitching about it. why would anyone worry how the next man funds his builds.


----------



## reds61

I'm sure it ain't gonna be shit for g to do bigger and better. I'm just sayin if the car meant that much why didn't someone from the majestics buy it when it was in auction?I' know for a fact if that car was still around nobody would of built the car to resemble Santana.can't hate on the homie for having the ends to do what he wants...And he's not building a show car, he's gonna be mobbing that shit.just like all his other rides, he ain't tripping on no overspray and all the lil shit.. The reason he built the rag is because he loved Santana, it's his way of giving props.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 10 2011, 05:04 PM~19838478
> *I'm sure it ain't gonna be shit for g to do bigger and better. I'm just sayin if the car meant that much why didn't someone from the majestics buy it when it was in auction?I' know for a fact if that car was still around nobody would of built the car to resemble Santana.can't hate on the homie for having the ends to do what he wants...And he's not building a show car, he's gonna be mobbing that shit.just like all his other rides, he ain't tripping on no overspray and all the lil shit.. The reason he built the rag is because he loved Santana, it's his way of giving props.
> *


Cuz people in the USA could not buy any of his cars...thats was the auctuins rules...export only.

And if he loved it so much, he shoulda got G'z blessing first.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 10 2011, 06:04 PM~19838478
> *I'm sure it ain't gonna be shit for g to do bigger and better. I'm just sayin if the car meant that much why didn't someone from the majestics buy it when it was in auction?I' know for a fact if that car was still around nobody would of built the car to resemble Santana.can't hate on the homie for having the ends to do what he wants...And he's not building a show car, he's gonna be mobbing that shit.just like all his other rides, he ain't tripping on no overspray and all the lil shit.. The reason he built the rag is because he loved Santana, it's his way of giving props.
> *


if you know so much about it then you should know that no one from the states could have bought the car it was only suppose to be be sold out of state :uh:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 10 2011, 05:08 PM~19838505
> *if  you  know  so  much about it then  you should  know that no one  from  the  states  could have  bought  the  car  it was only suppose  to be  be  sold  out  of  state  :uh:
> *


CAN IT EVER COME BACK TO THE STATES :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Feb 10 2011, 06:11 PM~19838524
> *CAN IT EVER COME BACK TO THE STATES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 10 2011, 05:07 PM~19838499
> *Cuz people in the USA could not buy any of his cars...thats was the auctuins rules...export only.
> 
> And if he loved it so much, he shoulda got G'z blessing first.
> *


There are ways to get around that. And if this car meant so much to this hood why is some guy in japan cruising it and no one hating on him is he Santana block Okinawa


----------



## Big Rich

,Feb 9 2011, 10:38 AM~19827236]









Just Saying!
[/quote]
*WOWS THATS AN INSULT*


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Feb 10 2011, 05:11 PM~19838524
> *CAN IT EVER COME BACK TO THE STATES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


if it could dont you think it would be back by now


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 10 2011, 05:56 PM~19838809
> *if it could dont you think it would be back by now
> *


Why can't it come back?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 06:01 PM~19838848
> *Why can't it come back?
> *


watch the movie sunday driver and learn something


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 10 2011, 06:06 PM~19838882
> *watch the movie sunday driver and learn something
> *


Why Don't You Just Tell Us.


----------



## reds61

How you gonna compare Santana photoshoot pics with some shitty ass cell phone pics of a car that's not even done yet


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 06:08 PM~19838897
> *Why Don't You Just Tell Us.
> *


for obvious fucking reasons you idiot :twak:


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 10 2011, 06:10 PM~19838928
> *for obvious fucking reasons you idiot :twak:
> *


Then Why Don't You Tell Us Mr Intelligent.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if you did buy a car from japan then put it on a boat back here will cost a pretty damn penny, they can do that cuz there money worth more


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan+Feb 10 2011, 06:13 PM~19838956-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then Why Don't You Tell Us Mr Intelligent.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to keep owners or friends of from getting back their property
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 06:14 PM~19838960
> *if you did buy a car from the japan then put it on a boat back here will cost a pretty damn penny, they can do that cuz there money worth more
> *


theyre money is on par with ours give or take a few cents but if you brought the car you would have to re-vin it because records here will still say export only


----------



## reds61

O well, maybe they'll buy the RAGTANA too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 06:08 PM~19838897
> *Why Don't You Just Tell Us.
> *


if this car was to pay respect to g you should allready know.honestly the fake santana is like an abortion gone bad.


----------



## tko_818

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lets insult the OGs of modern day lowriding, really good idea :ugh: i dont like how the car was funded, BUT respect should be given regardless, not only to G and DOC but as well as the legendary Majestics Compton chapter 

that sounds better


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 08:25 PM~19838628
> *There are ways to get around that. And if this car meant so much to this hood why is some guy in japan cruising it and no one hating on him is he Santana block Okinawa
> *


YOU JUST DONT GET IT DONT YOU


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 05:25 PM~19838628
> *There are ways to get around that. And if this car meant so much to this hood why is some guy in japan cruising it and no one hating on him is he Santana block Okinawa
> *


 Dude, you obviously just don't get it. :uh:


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19839245
> *YOU JUST DONT GET IT DONT YOU
> *


Honestly At This Point I Don't Give A Shit Anymore. My Opinion Is The Santana Car Was A Great Car. Can't Wait To See What "G" Is Gonna Come Out With Next. And To My Homie Building The Ragtana My Hats Off To You For Building Your Dream Car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## reds61

That's what I'm sayin. Haters are gonna hate regardless..


----------



## six 2

RAGTANA? BAHHAHAHHABABAHAHABBABAH NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "G" will get a good laugh off that shit.


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19838416
> *:uh:
> 
> money is money.......
> the man took a penitentiary chance to do what he did and got caught up. he's doing his time and not bitching about it.  why would anyone worry how the next man funds his builds.
> *


 :thumbsup: for real homie it dont matter at all


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama: :drama:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 07:10 PM~19839349
> *Honestly At This Point I Don't Give A Shit Anymore. My Opinion Is The Santana Car Was A Great Car. Can't Wait To See What "G" Is Gonna Come Out With Next. And To My Homie Building The Ragtana My Hats Off To You For Building Your Dream Car.
> *


bro the part that you dont understand is that it comes down to RESPECT. Thats the one thing that these young people dont seem to get anymore :uh:


----------



## stepituptattoo

i cant believe this bullshit so what if he painted his car like santana what the fu#k is the big deal we dont need no permission from no mutha#$%^er to do wut we want to do rather its painting a car or anything else. g said him self he wasn't an active gang member when he was lowriding and gangsters paradise was the car built for his hood not santana. how many family jewels are there how many lady in red are there how many orange crush are there how many black cherrys how many red on red blue on blue black on black go hate on that shit....


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 10 2011, 08:01 PM~19839806
> *bro the part that you dont understand is that it comes down to RESPECT. Thats the one thing that these young people dont seem to get anymore :uh:
> *


X2 X2...HALLELUJAH....AMEN!!!! :worship: :worship: PLAIN & SIMPLE...


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 10 2011, 07:33 PM~19839517
> *RAGTANA? BAHHAHAHHABABAHAHABBABAH NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "G" will get a good laugh off that shit.
> *


he aint even giving the car a name all this haters are calling it ragtana my uncle has had over 6 low lows he aint never gave a fuck to name them


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 10 2011, 08:06 PM~19839857
> *X2 X2...HALLELUJAH....AMEN!!!! :worship:  :worship: PLAIN & SIMPLE...
> *


talking about respect there is way more disrespect coming from this haters then the paint job on my uncles ride amen to that shit homie.....


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19839829
> *i cant believe this bullshit so what if he painted his car like santana what the fu#k is the big deal we dont need no permission from no mutha#$%^er  to do wut we want to do rather its painting a car or anything else. g said him self he wasn't an active gang member when he was lowriding and gangsters paradise was the car built for his hood not santana. how many family jewels are there how many lady in red are there how many orange crush are there how many black cherrys how many red on red blue on blue black on black go hate on that shit....
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19839907
> *talking about respect there is way more disrespect coming from this haters then the paint job on my uncles ride amen to that shit homie.....
> *


LOOK MAN I DON'T KNOW YOUR UNCLE & REALLY DONT CARE!!!! IT AIN'T ABOUT HATE ITS ABOUT RESPECT. LET YOUR UNCLE FINISH THAT RIDE UP & HIT THE SHOW CIRCUIT & THE STREETS...THEN YOULL SEE WHAT IM TALKING BOUT. WHETHER HES PAYING TRIBUTE OR NOT IT STILL AIN'T RIGHT BRO...IF HE WAS PAYING TRIBUTE...THEN HE SHOULD OF AT LEAST ASKED...NOW IF HE JUST DOIN IT TO TRY TO MAKE A BETTER VERSION THEN THATS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY.


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Feb 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19840051
> *LOOK MAN I DON'T KNOW YOUR UNCLE & REALLY DONT CARE!!!! IT AIN'T ABOUT HATE ITS ABOUT RESPECT. LET YOUR UNCLE FINISH THAT RIDE UP & HIT THE SHOW CIRCUIT & THE STREETS...THEN YOULL SEE WHAT IM TALKING BOUT. WHETHER HES PAYING TRIBUTE OR NOT IT STILL AIN'T RIGHT BRO...IF HE WAS PAYING TRIBUTE...THEN HE SHOULD OF AT LEAST ASKED...NOW IF HE JUST DOIN IT TO TRY TO MAKE A BETTER VERSION THEN THATS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY.
> *


aint nobody tryin to compete the haters on here are the ones comparing not my uncle and wut u mean u will c what i mean u gona do something


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 10 2011, 08:01 PM~19839806
> *bro the part that you dont understand is that it comes down to RESPECT. Thats the one thing that these young people dont seem to get anymore :uh:
> *


I Understand Respect Homie. But What Are We Talking About A Paint Job. He Never Said He Was Gonna Name It Anything Homie. So Where's The Disrespect? What Color Is Your Ride Homie Is It A One Off Color Or Did You Get 
Permission From Everyone Who Used That Color. And About Respect Homie How About Respecting Some One Who Is Building His Dream Car And Not Giving A Fuck About Haters. And As Far As Being Youngsters I Remember When Homie Got His 63 Ragtop In High School That Was Over 20 Years Ago.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 11:03 PM~19839829
> *i cant believe this bullshit so what if he painted his car like santana what the fu#k is the big deal we dont need no permission from no mutha#$%^er  to do wut we want to do rather its painting a car or anything else. g said him self he wasn't an active gang member when he was lowriding and gangsters paradise was the car built for his hood not santana. how many family jewels are there how many lady in red are there how many orange crush are there how many black cherrys how many red on red blue on blue black on black go hate on that shit....
> *


YOU A DAMN FOOL, DONT GET ROLLED UP IN FRESNO LOL


----------



## Jack Bauer

THIS WEBSITE NEEDS AN AGE REQUIREMENT. TOO MANY FUCKING KIDS THAT JUST DONT GET IT.


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 08:37 PM~19840197
> *YOU A DAMN FOOL, DONT GET ROLLED UP IN FRESNO LOL
> *


Making Statements Like That Homie You Taking It To Another Level


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 11:34 PM~19840167
> *I Understand Respect Homie. But What Are We Talking About A Paint Job. He Never Said He Was Gonna Name It Anything Homie. So Where's The Disrespect? What Color Is Your Ride Homie Is It A One Off Color Or Did You Get
> Permission From Everyone Who Used That Color. And About Respect Homie How About Respecting Some One Who Is Building His Dream Car And Not Giving A Fuck About Haters. And As Far As Being Youngsters I Remember When Homie Got His 63 Ragtop In High School That Was Over 20 Years Ago.
> *


SAD THING IS, YOU MUST BE AT LEAST IN YOUR 30'S AND YOU STILL TYPE LIKE A TEENAGER. :uh:


----------



## stepituptattoo

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 08:37 PM~19840197
> *YOU A DAMN FOOL, DONT GET ROLLED UP IN FRESNO LOL
> *


i aint no fool homie and fresno is my hood born and raised


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 08:32 PM~19840139
> *aint nobody tryin to compete the haters on here are the ones comparing not my uncle and wut u mean u will c what i mean u gona do something
> *


LOOK MAN...FIRST OF ALL AIN'T NOBODY MAKING NO THREATS...I DON'T KNOW U LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW ME...SO LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY. IM GIVEN MY OPINION THATS IT..


----------



## Jack Bauer

COPYING SOMEONES PAINT JOB, THAT IS DEDICATED TO THEIR HOOD, TO THEIR FAMILY, TO THEIR BROTHERS, ETC IS JUST AS MUCH OF A DISRESPECTFUL MOVE AS NAMING YOUR CAR CLUB THE SAME NAME AS A CLUB THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN AROUND SEVERAL DECADES.

THERES NO WRITTEN RULES, BUT THERE ARE STILL RULES MAN. REGARDLESS OF HOW NICE OR SHITTY THE CAR TURNS OUT, THE OWNER/BUILDER IS STILL GONNA BE AN ASSCLOWN AND WHILE IM SURE HIS LAME ASS HOMIES ARE GONNA THINK HE DID SOMETHING RIGHT, THE OTHER 99.9% OF LOWRIDERS IN THE WORLD ARE GONNA CLOWN THE GUY. CASE CLOSED.


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 08:41 PM~19840259
> *SAD THING IS, YOU MUST BE AT LEAST IN YOUR 30'S AND YOU STILL TYPE LIKE A TEENAGER. :uh:
> *


Nice Try But I'm In My 40's So I'm Gonna Quote You Some Old School Advice " Shut The Fuck Up When Grown Folks Are Talking"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 11:42 PM~19840265
> *i aint no fool homie and fresno is my hood born and raised
> *


WELL YALL FRESNO BOYS GO TO COMPTON TALKIN THAT SHIT, DONT GET ROLLED UP THERE THEN FOOL LOL


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 11:46 PM~19840327
> *Nice Try But I'm In My 40's So I'm Gonna Quote You Some Old School Advice " Shut The Fuck Up When Grown Folks Are Talking"
> *


YOU GOT ME BEAT, IM ONLY 39. BUT YOU ARE THE ONE TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS, SO WHOS GROWN UP NOW? MUST BE YOUR HOMIE THAT BUILT THAT IMMATATION PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 08:48 PM~19840358
> *WELL YALL FRESNO BOYS GO TO COMPTON TALKIN THAT SHIT, DONT GET ROLLED UP THERE THEN FOOL LOL
> *


You Speak For Compton Now.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 11:48 PM~19840358
> *WELL YALL FRESNO BOYS GO TO COMPTON TALKIN THAT SHIT, DONT GET ROLLED UP THERE THEN FOOL LOL
> *


THEN FOOLS DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT L.A. IF THEY DID, THEY WOULDNT BE FAKING THE FUNK WITH THAT IMMATATION SANTANA BULLSHIT THEY TRYING TO "BUILD".


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 11:50 PM~19840380
> *You Speak For Compton Now.
> *


I DONT GOT TO ITS COMMON SENSE LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 11:51 PM~19840390
> *THEN FOOLS DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT L.A. IF THEY DID, THEY WOULDNT BE FAKING THE FUNK WITH THAT IMMATATION SANTANA BULLSHIT THEY TRYING TO "BUILD".
> *


AY 4 REAL THO, LET THEM COME TO THE SHAW WHEN ITS DONE AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS LOL


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19840318
> *COPYING SOMEONES PAINT JOB, THAT IS DEDICATED TO THEIR HOOD, TO THEIR FAMILY, TO THEIR BROTHERS, ETC IS JUST AS MUCH OF A DISRESPECTFUL MOVE AS NAMING YOUR CAR CLUB THE SAME NAME AS A CLUB THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN AROUND SEVERAL DECADES.
> 
> THERES NO WRITTEN RULES, BUT THERE ARE STILL RULES MAN. REGARDLESS OF HOW NICE OR SHITTY THE CAR TURNS OUT, THE OWNER/BUILDER IS STILL GONNA BE AN ASSCLOWN AND WHILE IM SURE HIS LAME ASS HOMIES ARE GONNA THINK HE DID SOMETHING RIGHT, THE OTHER 93.8% OF LOWRIDERS IN THE WORLD ARE GONNA GONNA BE RIDING HIS NUTS. CASE CLOSED.
> *


FIXED


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 08:51 PM~19840390
> *THEN FOOLS DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT L.A. IF THEY DID, THEY WOULDNT BE FAKING THE FUNK WITH THAT IMMATATION SANTANA BULLSHIT THEY TRYING TO "BUILD".
> *


I bet no one would have the balls to roll that shit on crenshaw blvd. When faking the funk goes wrong.. And hope its on DVD cause id buy it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Feb 11 2011, 12:28 AM~19840865
> * And hope its on DVD cause id buy it.
> *


X2 ILL GIVE YALL FRESNO BOYS GAS MONEY TO ROLL OUT TO CRENSHAW :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS LIKE TRYIN TO COPYS Gs BLUE 67 DROP WITH THE MURALS ON THE TRUNK







THIS WAS 1 OF THE HARDEST IMO


----------



## djrascal

Moral of the story, it was wrong for this guy to copy the paint scheme dead on. If he would have used the same concept, with a different twist, I think it would have been a bit more tolerable. But the fact remains that he went to a pint shop with pictures of another mans car, and said "copy it". In this game, it just means you have no class, no imagination and alot of disrespect to your fellow builders. Non of us know the guy building this new rag, only the Fresno people that are backing him up and see no wrong. But to the people who have met and talked to G, we all know that it will only bother him that another man cant think for himself and build a ride without having to imitate others. 
You sit there and say your uncle is a respectable builder, hats off to him, but real talk, this just set him back many years. ~ Rascal


----------



## reds61

Paypal me the money then foolio


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 11 2011, 12:39 AM~19841022
> *Paypal me the money then foolio
> *


WHO YOU


----------



## reds61

I'm in charge of the gas money u said you were gonna send


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 11 2011, 12:46 AM~19841119
> *I'm in charge of the gas money u said you were gonna send
> *


SO YOU A FRENO BOY, GET AT US WHEN THE CAR DONE AND READY TO ROLL


----------



## 86bluemcLS

wow


----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19840318
> *COPYING SOMEONES PAINT JOB, THAT IS DEDICATED TO THEIR HOOD, TO THEIR FAMILY, TO THEIR BROTHERS, ETC IS JUST AS MUCH OF A DISRESPECTFUL MOVE AS NAMING YOUR CAR CLUB THE SAME NAME AS A CLUB THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN AROUND SEVERAL DECADES.
> 
> THERES NO WRITTEN RULES, BUT THERE ARE STILL RULES MAN. REGARDLESS OF HOW NICE OR SHITTY THE CAR TURNS OUT, THE OWNER/BUILDER IS STILL GONNA BE AN ASSCLOWN AND WHILE IM SURE HIS LAME ASS HOMIES ARE GONNA THINK HE DID SOMETHING RIGHT, THE OTHER 99.9% OF LOWRIDERS IN THE WORLD ARE GONNA CLOWN THE GUY. CASE CLOSED.
> *



thats real talk right there i agree 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 08:34 PM~19840167
> *I Understand Respect Homie. But What Are We Talking About A Paint Job. He Never Said He Was Gonna Name It Anything Homie. So Where's The Disrespect? What Color Is Your Ride Homie Is It A One Off Color Or Did You Get
> Permission From Everyone Who Used That Color. And About Respect Homie How About Respecting Some One Who Is Building His Dream Car And Not Giving A Fuck About Haters. And As Far As Being Youngsters I Remember When Homie Got His 63 Ragtop In High School That Was Over 20 Years Ago.
> *


are you for realz.you said your 40 something years old and you should know some respect by now.so i guess you wouldnt have a problem with your best friend sleeping with your wife then cause its basically the same thing.to me either way its not going to effect me but my 2 cents its a totally dick move on your buddies behalf


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 09:37 PM~19840197
> *YOU A DAMN FOOL, DONT GET ROLLED UP IN FRESNO LOL
> *


fool said rolled up lol. old school county jail talk.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2011, 09:50 PM~19841178
> *SO YOU A FRENO BOY, GET AT US WHEN THE CAR DONE AND READY TO ROLL
> *



Hold on a minute homie...what this homie did was and is wrong i dont agree with him making a copy of the Santana.

But now you outta line for trying to start drama calling them Fresno boys and talking bout gas money to come see the compton boys....Fresno is an hour south of here and let me tell you them homies dont play. Some down ass people i know in Fresno...

Comptom and no joke either. Majestics comptom and G knows whats going down on this page so let them handle it and dont try to start shit...  

key word....RESPECT


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 08:34 PM~19840167
> *I Understand Respect Homie. But What Are We Talking About A Paint Job. He Never Said He Was Gonna Name It Anything Homie. So Where's The Disrespect? What Color Is Your Ride Homie Is It A One Off Color Or Did You Get
> Permission From Everyone Who Used That Color. And About Respect Homie How About Respecting Some One Who Is Building His Dream Car And Not Giving A Fuck About Haters. And As Far As Being Youngsters I Remember When Homie Got His 63 Ragtop In High School That Was Over 20 Years Ago.
> *


He didnt just copy the color he copied the patterns and everything...Thats the real issue....


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2011, 09:12 AM~19843863
> *Hold on a minute homie...what this homie did was and is wrong i dont agree with him making a copy of the Santana.
> 
> But now you outta line for trying to start drama calling them Fresno boys and talking bout gas money to come see the compton boys....Fresno is an hour south of here and let me tell you them homies dont play. Some down ass people i know in Fresno...
> 
> Comptom and no joke either. Majestics comptom and G knows whats going down on this page so let them handle it and dont try to start shit...
> 
> key word....RESPECT
> *


well said :h5:


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2011, 12:12 PM~19843863
> *Hold on a minute homie...what this homie did was and is wrong i dont agree with him making a copy of the Santana.
> 
> But now you outta line for trying to start drama calling them Fresno boys and talking bout gas money to come see the compton boys....Fresno is an hour south of here and let me tell you them homies dont play. Some down ass people i know in Fresno...
> 
> Comptom and no joke either. Majestics comptom and G knows whats going down on this page so let them handle it and dont try to start shit...
> 
> key word....RESPECT
> *


HE JUST TRYING TOO HARD TO FIT IN, GOTTA IGNORE THAT GUY. DUDES NEVER EVEN BEEN TO CA.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2011, 12:50 AM~19841178
> *SO YOU A FRENO BOY, GET AT US WHEN THE CAR DONE AND READY TO ROLL
> *


YOU LIVE IN GA. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19838229
> *I don't know if anyone here contacted 'G' with the news of a imitation 'Santana' convertible being built, but I'll let it be known that I informed him of this. My last post is a direct quote from 'G' via email.
> 
> Why should 'G' get a hold of anyone? It should've been the builder/painter of the imitation 'Santana' getting a hold of someone from the Majestics-Compton chapter to ask/find out if 'G' would be cool with it. Given what the original/real 'Santana' symbolizes, we know 'G's' answer would be no.
> *


AWW SEE THAT'S SNITCHIN RIGHT THER :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 10 2011, 10:37 PM~19840995
> *Moral of the story, it was wrong for this guy to copy the paint scheme dead on. If he would have used the same concept, with a different twist, I think it would have been a bit more tolerable. But the fact remains that he went to a pint shop with pictures of another mans car, and said "copy it". In this game, it just means you have no class, no imagination and alot of disrespect to your fellow builders. Non of us know the guy building this new rag, only the Fresno people that are backing him up and see no wrong. But to the people who have met and talked to G, we all know that it will only bother him that another man cant think for himself and build a ride without having to imitate others.
> You sit there and say your uncle is a respectable builder, hats off to him, but real talk, this just set him back many years. ~ Rascal
> *


very well put.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer+Feb 11 2011, 08:30 AM~19843978-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 10 2011, 08:50 PM~19841178
> *
> SO YOU A FRENO BOY, GET AT US WHEN THE CAR DONE AND READY TO ROLL
> *
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LIVE IN GA. :uh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


that's some funny shit... :roflmao:


----------



## reds61

That is funny how all these lame mufukas keep bouncing on certain citys dicks and ur weak ass ain't even in Cali . Stay on the sideline with all that chearleader shit. Go make sure your peaches ain't freezing up or go fuck ur cuzins in the backwoods or something. Instigating like a bunch of hoes...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19837001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FINE LOOKING WOMAN (NO DISRESPECT)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 10 2011, 10:46 PM~19840327
> *Nice Try But I'm In My 40's So I'm Gonna Quote You Some Old School Advice " Shut The Fuck Up When Grown Folks Are Talking"
> *


STOP PLAYING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> YOU LIVE IN GA. :uh:


that's some funny shit... :roflmao:
[/quote]
yea but its on layitlow so it dont matter where im at homie, the clown are the 1s whos copy cattin lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2011, 12:12 PM~19843863
> *Hold on a minute homie...what this homie did was and is wrong i dont agree with him making a copy of the Santana.
> 
> But now you outta line for trying to start drama calling them Fresno boys and talking bout gas money to come see the compton boys....Fresno is an hour south of here and let me tell you them homies dont play. Some down ass people i know in Fresno...
> 
> Comptom and no joke either. Majestics comptom and G knows whats going down on this page so let them handle it and dont try to start shit...
> 
> key word....RESPECT
> *


i aint agreing on him building the same car, and not starting shit he already started shit by a fresno guy copying a compton car :uh: :uh: :uh: lol


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 11 2011, 10:06 AM~19844223
> *That is funny how all these lame mufukas keep bouncing on certain citys dicks and ur weak ass ain't even in Cali . Stay on the sideline with all that chearleader shit. Go make sure your peaches ain't freezing up or go fuck ur cuzins in the backwoods or something. Instigating like a bunch of hoes...
> *


BITCH WHY DON'T YOU GO BACK TO SELLING BOOT LEG JORDANS AND NFL JERSEYS IN THE OTHER TOPICS AND LEAVE THIS DISCUSSION TO THE GROWN FOLKS YOU OL SWAP MEET WILLY REJECT!


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2011, 09:12 AM~19843863
> *Hold on a minute homie...what this homie did was and is wrong i dont agree with him making a copy of the Santana.
> 
> But now you outta line for trying to start drama calling them Fresno boys and talking bout gas money to come see the compton boys....Fresno is an hour south of here and let me tell you them homies dont play. Some down ass people i know in Fresno...
> 
> Comptom and no joke either. Majestics comptom and G knows whats going down on this page so let them handle it and dont try to start shit...
> 
> key word....RESPECT
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 11 2011, 01:06 PM~19844223
> *That is funny how all these lame mufukas keep bouncing on certain citys dicks and ur weak ass ain't even in Cali . Stay on the sideline with all that chearleader shit. Go make sure your peaches ain't freezing up or go fuck ur cuzins in the backwoods or something. Instigating like a bunch of hoes...
> *


i know this aint directed to me


----------



## reds61

I'm done with that game already.I like the name of ur carclub to. You must be the president cus it sounds just like ur little hating ass.vanhookr still h8nonu


----------



## crenshaw magraw

what it boils down to is this. 99% of us know its pretty wrong to copy someones car,especially with damm near the same paint skeme.

but in reality,the owner of the rag will be the one that will have to face people when rollin on the streets and shows. he will have alot of qestions to answer and people to face.

lets see what the out come will be.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by reds61_@Feb 11 2011, 10:32 AM~19844422
> *I'm done with that game already.I like the name of ur carclub to. You must be the president cus it sounds just like ur little hating ass.vanhookr still h8nonu
> *


BITCH THE WAY YOU SLANG FAKE JORDANS AND THROWBACKS ON HERE, I CAN TOTALLY SEE WHY YOU AGREE WITH ANYTHING ELSE THAT IS BOOTLEG. :0


----------



## six 2

WE GOT LOVE FOR ALL THE HOMIES IN FRESNO AND THE SUROUNDING CITY'S. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE RESPECT TO "G", THE SANATANA , AND THE "M" FAMILY. POINT BLANK. ALL THE SHIT TALKING NEEDS TO STOP.


----------



## CadillacDan

> that's some funny shit... :roflmao:


yea but its on layitlow so it dont matter where im at homie, the clown are the 1s whos copy cattin lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:
[/quote]
Ok Homie I Feel Bad For You So I'm Gonna Give You Some Knowledge. You Called Out The Fresno Boys For Compton And You Aint From Compton. Well Homie The Way It Works Here In Cali Is Now Either Compton Is Gonna Check You Or There Gonna Call That Ticket On Fresno. If You Would Of Paid Attention You Would Of Seen Nobody Had Taking It There Except For You. Fresno And Compton Both Are Use To Having Wars. I Don't Remember The Last Time It Was Started By Someone That Wasn't From Either Place. We Defend Our Cities To The Fullest Homie. It Aint Even About The Car No More Homie You Called Us Out. Oh And If Compton Don't Claim You Then It Falls On You And Your Car Club. Its That Real Here In Cali Homie


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 11 2011, 10:44 AM~19844491
> *WE GOT LOVE FOR ALL THE HOMIES IN FRESNO AND  THE SUROUNDING CITY'S. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE RESPECT TO "G", THE SANATANA , AND THE "M" FAMILY. POINT BLANK. ALL THE SHIT TALKING NEEDS TO STOP.
> *


And thats coming from Majestics Compton so the shit about the cities needs to stop before some dumb shit pops off :angry:


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 11 2011, 10:44 AM~19844491
> *WE GOT LOVE FOR ALL THE HOMIES IN FRESNO AND  THE SUROUNDING CITY'S. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE RESPECT TO "G", THE SANATANA , AND THE "M" FAMILY. POINT BLANK. ALL THE SHIT TALKING NEEDS TO STOP.
> *


Much Love To "M" And "G". "G" And The Homie With The Rag Need To End This Homie.
And That Fool From Georgia Needs To Be Checked For Disrespecting.


----------



## 3wishz

All I have to say is this.......this needs to stop...we are all grown men...this should be worked out privately............


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 11 2011, 10:57 AM~19844601
> *Much Love To "M" And "G". "G" And The Homie With The Rag Need To End This Homie.
> And That Fool From Georgia Needs To Be Checked For Disrespecting.
> *


yeah bro some fools dont know when to keep thier mouth shut...Trying to call out a whole city that fool dont know nothing about...


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 11 2011, 11:00 AM~19844626
> *All I have to say is this.......this needs to stop...we are all grown men...this should be worked out privately............
> *


Much Love To EASTSIDE C.C. And I Agree.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Feb 11 2011, 12:00 PM~19844626
> *All I have to say is this.......this needs to stop...we are all grown men...this should be worked out privately............
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Feb 10 2011, 10:03 PM~19839829
> *i cant believe this bullshit so what if he painted his car like santana what the fu#k is the big deal we dont need no permission from no mutha#$%^er  to do wut we want to do rather its painting a car or anything else. g said him self he wasn't an active gang member when he was lowriding and gangsters paradise was the car built for his hood not santana. how many family jewels are there how many lady in red are there how many orange crush are there how many black cherrys how many red on red blue on blue black on black go hate on that shit....
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS.. HOMIE COPIED THAT SHIT STROKE FOR STROKE.. YOU CAN'T MAKE AN ANALOGY BY SAYING THERE'S A LOT OF RED APPLES OUT THERE, AND SO WHAT MY APPLE'S RED TOO


----------



## 187PURE

GANGSTA'S PARADISE WAS EVEN ON ALBUM COVERS :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well im done talkin i aint talkin shit or tryin to start anythig at all i was just proving a point that its not cool at all, i hate him to finish the car then theres going to be all kinda hate and bad reviews on it then he has to do the whole car over ya dig


----------



## wally dogg

lard have mercy,way too much feelings up in here.....uh...hey it is what it is ....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 03:40 PM~19845918
> *lard have mercy,way too much feelings up in here.....uh...hey it is what it is ....
> *


YA DIG :werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 10 2011, 09:50 PM~19841178-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU A FRENO BOY, *GET AT US *WHEN THE CAR DONE AND READY TO ROLL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jack [email protected] 11 2011, 09:29 AM~19843976
> *HE JUST TRYING TOO HARD TO FIT IN, GOTTA IGNORE THAT GUY. DUDES NEVER EVEN BEEN TO CA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jack Bauer_@Feb 11 2011, 09:30 AM~19843978
> *YOU LIVE IN GA. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 03:22 PM~19846497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2011, 03:26 PM~19846530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya know... :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 11 2011, 03:22 PM~19846497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF WALLY? :biggrin: :biggrin: HOLLA AT A ***** WHEN YOU GET A MIN.


----------



## touchdowntodd

know what im sayin


----------



## CadillacDan

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Feb 11 2011, 01:57 PM~19844601
> *Much Love To "M" And "G". "G" And The Homie With The Rag Need To End This Homie.
> And That Fool From Georgia Needs To Be Checked For Disrespecting.
> *


I LIVED IN CALI FOR SOME YEARS IF U WANTED TO KNOW, SD TO MERCED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2011, 08:44 PM~19847483
> *I LIVED IN CALI FOR SOME YEARS IF U WANTED TO KNOW, SD TO MERCED
> *


BUT THATS NEITHER HERE OR THERE, I APPALOGIZE IF I OFFENDED OR DISREPSPECTED ANY 1 WHAT I HAD SAID :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacDan

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2011, 05:51 PM~19847523
> *BUT THATS NEITHER HERE OR THERE, I APPALOGIZE IF I OFFENDED OR DISREPSPECTED ANY 1 WHAT I HAD SAID :biggrin:
> *


Cool Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Feb 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19837001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WOW. I TOOK THAT PICTURE MAN MANY YEARS AGO AT THE SUPER SHOW. *


----------



## 32165

Only about 2 to 3 of you cats are hard enough to be talking that gang and street fuck..............

The rest of you...........please. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 11 2011, 06:43 PM~19847795
> *Only about 2 to 3 of you cats are hard enough to be talking that gang and street fuck..............
> 
> The rest of you...........please. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 11 2011, 06:43 PM~19847795
> *Only about 2 to 3 of you cats are hard enough to be talking that gang and street fuck..............
> 
> The rest of you...........please. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 11 2011, 08:43 PM~19847795
> *Only about 2 to 3 of you cats are hard enough to be talking that gang and street fuck..............
> 
> The rest of you...........please. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

what website u guys talking bout that g has


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Feb 11 2011, 06:43 PM~19847795
> *Only about 2 to 3 of you cats are hard enough to be talking that gang and street fuck..............
> 
> The rest of you...........please. :biggrin:
> *


4 counting you right? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 07:40 PM~19840239
> *THIS WEBSITE NEEDS AN AGE REQUIREMENT. TOO MANY FUCKING KIDS THAT JUST DONT GET IT.
> *


It's obvious you're hiding behind this back-up user name cause you don't want anyone to know who is really behind these post. :biggrin: 


Truth of the matter is, from a hood mentality.... homeboy might have stepped into some shit by building a copy of a car that was dedicated to Santana Blocc. With that said... it's like taking a blue rag and putting it in your back pocket a representing that hood without ever being put on the set. But, like Gangster said before, he don't bang but he's always gonna be from Santana Blocc. Banging's for the Y-g's.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 13 2011, 05:31 PM~19859546
> *It's obvious you're hiding behind this back-up user name cause you don't want anyone to know who is really behind these post. :biggrin:
> Truth of the matter is, from a hood mentality.... homeboy might have stepped into some shit by building a copy of a car that was dedicated to Santana Blocc. With that said... it's like taking a blue rag and putting it in your back pocket a representing that hood without ever being put on the set. But, like Gangster said before, he don't bang but he's always gonna be from Santana Blocc. Banging's for the Y-g's.
> *


quoted for truth!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19859546
> *It's obvious you're hiding behind this back-up user name cause you don't want anyone to know who is really behind these post. :biggrin:
> Truth of the matter is, from a hood mentality.... homeboy might have stepped into some shit by building a copy of a car that was dedicated to Santana Blocc. With that said... it's like taking a blue rag and putting it in your back pocket a representing that hood without ever being put on the set. But, like Gangster said before, he don't bang but he's always gonna be from Santana Blocc. Banging's for the Y-g's.
> *


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2011, 05:23 PM~19859996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: all them wanna be lil robs at car shows rocking mittens in 90 degree weather need to watch this video!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19860412
> *:werd: all them wanna be lil robs at car shows rocking mittens in 90 degree weather need to watch this video!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 13 2011, 06:13 PM~19860412
> *:werd: all them wanna be lil robs at car shows rocking mittens in 90 degree weather need to watch this video!
> *


*HAHA! x100000! :biggrin: *


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 13 2011, 07:13 PM~19860412
> *:werd: all them wanna be lil robs at car shows rocking mittens in 90 degree weather need to watch this video!
> *


:roflmao: ***** said mittens :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2011, 04:23 PM~19859996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone else find this ironic that he was from an inglewood blood gang, and he's talking about gang bangers sagging with their booties hanging out..... insinuating homosexual tendencies......when a disrespect shout out by enemy gangs is inglwood *******? its highly ironic. :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2011, 06:23 PM~19859996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL RAP


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:

dude said their booty wants man attention.


----------



## leo161

Punchy Vs gangsta on the shaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaI5mQZwR9o&feature=related


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 15 2011, 05:14 PM~19878013
> *Punchy Vs gangsta on the shaw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaI5mQZwR9o&feature=related
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

EkCwd52Mua0&feature


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 15 2011, 07:14 PM~19878013
> *Punchy Vs gangsta on the shaw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaI5mQZwR9o&feature=related
> *


PART 2  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A10vjThce4Q&feature=related


----------



## 2twin

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 10 2011, 04:47 PM~19838363
> *IT'S  NOT ABOUT IF IT'S IN THE STATE OR NOT "G" BUILT THAT CAR TO REP HIS HOOD NOT FOR SOMEONE TO COPY IT.  :uh:
> *


I"m Twin Prez of Compton Majestics, He should have ask Us First, Thing is called respect, the Car was build for our neighborhood , the reason the car was sold over sea's they new we would get it bacc know matter who had it, smart move on there part, G was planning on building a rag Santana his self.(BUT), look what happen, I see a lot of differents n the car, alot people don't,... take it like this, would someone use the Gypsy Rose paint job.( make a rag Gypsy Rose) you would have problems from the Imperials, some of my comardes don't see it as good thing, if you know what i mean, some of you guys don't see the way we see it, some of you don't how we kickit out this way. our hood is our life style,, like the red n blue rag, then Santana was the rag of our neighborhood, people have die for it, thats how serious it is. a lot stuff has been said here, that i didn't like, some made sense, some didn't, one thing about it is we know these men are grown men, painter the owner, shouldn't have to anwer to know one, It's called RESPECT, :dunno:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 AM~19890614
> *I"m Twin Prez of Compton Majestics, He should have ask Us First, Thing is called respect, the Car was build for our neighborhood , the reason the car was sold over sea's they new we would get it bacc know matter who had it, smart move on there part, G was planning on building  a rag Santana his self.(BUT), look what happen, I see a lot of differents n the car, alot people don't,... take it like this, would someone use the Gypsy Rose paint job.( make a rag Gypsy Rose) you would have problems from the Imperials, some of my comardes don't see it as good thing, if you know what i mean, some of you guys don't see the way we see it, some of you don't how we kickit out this way. our hood is our life style,, like the red n blue rag, then Santana was the rag  of our neighborhood, people have die for it, thats how serious it is. a lot stuff has been said here, that i didn't like, some made sense, some didn't, one thing about it is we know these men are  grown men, painter the owner, shouldn't have to anwer to know one, It's called RESPECT, :dunno:
> *


    speak on it twin.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Feb 17 2011, 12:26 AM~19890614
> *I"m Twin Prez of Compton Majestics, He should have ask Us First, Thing is called respect, the Car was build for our neighborhood , the reason the car was sold over sea's they new we would get it bacc know matter who had it, smart move on there part, G was planning on building  a rag Santana his self.(BUT), look what happen, I see a lot of differents n the car, alot people don't,... take it like this, would someone use the Gypsy Rose paint job.( make a rag Gypsy Rose) you would have problems from the Imperials, some of my comardes don't see it as good thing, if you know what i mean, some of you guys don't see the way we see it, some of you don't how we kickit out this way. our hood is our life style,, like the red n blue rag, the Santana was the rag  of our neighborhood, people have die for it, thats how serious it is. a lot stuff has been said here, that i didn't like, some made sense, some didn't, one thing about it is we know these men are  grown men, painter the owner, shouldn't have to anwer to know one, It's called RESPECT, :dunno:
> *


real talk...


----------



## 187PURE

NOW TWIN (THE PRESIDENT OF MAJESTICS) HAS SPOKE ON IT.. I THINK HIS WORD SHOULD BE THE FINAL SAY ON THIS MATTER.. KEY WORD- "RESPECT"


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 17 2011, 04:53 PM~19895277
> *NOW TWIN (THE PRESIDENT OF MAJESTICS) HAS SPOKE ON IT.. I THINK HIS WORD SHOULD BE THE FINAL SAY ON THIS MATTER.. KEY WORD- "RESPECT"
> *


END TOPIC NOW


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 15 2011, 07:44 PM~19878860
> *EkCwd52Mua0&feature
> *


  never gets old


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2011, 09:34 PM~19898830
> *  never gets old
> *


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 AM~19890614
> *I"m Twin Prez of Compton Majestics, He should have ask Us First, Thing is called respect, the Car was build for our neighborhood , the reason the car was sold over sea's they new we would get it bacc know matter who had it, smart move on there part, G was planning on building  a rag Santana his self.(BUT), look what happen, I see a lot of differents n the car, alot people don't,... take it like this, would someone use the Gypsy Rose paint job.( make a rag Gypsy Rose) you would have problems from the Imperials, some of my comardes don't see it as good thing, if you know what i mean, some of you guys don't see the way we see it, some of you don't how we kickit out this way. our hood is our life style,, like the red n blue rag, then Santana was the rag  of our neighborhood, people have die for it, thats how serious it is. a lot stuff has been said here, that i didn't like, some made sense, some didn't, one thing about it is we know these men are  grown men, painter the owner, shouldn't have to anwer to know one, It's called RESPECT, :dunno:
> *


Now that's some real shit. :thumbsup: what up twinn got your new number holla at a ***** when you get a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 PM~19898830
> *  never gets old
> *


FOREAL
:yes: I LOST COUNT OF HOW MANT TIMES IVE WATCHED THIS


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

GANGSTER WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE DOES NOT WANT HIS SANTANA CAR THAT WAS SOLD OUT OF THE COUNTRY BACK, HE WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE HAS NOT BUILD HIS BEST CAR YET. AS FAR AS THE GUY WHO DID THE IMMITATION OF THE SANTANA ,HE COULD HAVE AT LEASE TALKED TO HIM ABOUT IT. ITS JUST A DISRESPECT TO THE LOWRIDER CODE BY COPING SOMEONE ELSES CREATION. .. (Teresa Staves)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's all good Teresa, it's good to see you on Layitlow. There really ain't much more to say.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19912323
> *GANGSTER WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE DOES NOT WANT HIS SANTANA CAR THAT WAS SOLD OUT OF THE COUNTRY BACK, HE WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE HAS NOT BUILD HIS BEST CAR YET. AS FAR AS THE GUY WHO DID THE IMMITATION OF  THE SANTANA ,HE COULD HAVE AT LEASE TALKED  TO HIM ABOUT IT. ITS JUST A DISRESPECT TO THE LOWRIDER CODE BY COPING SOMEONE ELSES CREATION. .. (Teresa Staves)
> *


I WAS TELLING CATS THIS 5 YEARS AGO.. G TOLD ME THE SAME THING ON A TELEPHONE CONVO (DE FROM PHILLY).. REAL ****** DON'T SWEAT THAT SHIT.. THEY COME BACK BIGGER AND BETTER.. MUCH LUV TERESA


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 19 2011, 07:24 PM~19912323
> *GANGSTER WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE DOES NOT WANT HIS SANTANA CAR THAT WAS SOLD OUT OF THE COUNTRY BACK, HE WANTS EVERYBODY TO KNOW THAT HE HAS NOT BUILD HIS BEST CAR YET. AS FAR AS THE GUY WHO DID THE IMMITATION OF  THE SANTANA ,HE COULD HAVE AT LEASE TALKED  TO HIM ABOUT IT. ITS JUST A DISRESPECT TO THE LOWRIDER CODE BY COPING SOMEONE ELSES CREATION. .. (Teresa Staves)
> *



RESPECT


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

PEOPLE ALWAYS SEEM TO KNOW WHAT HES THINKING, BUT GANGSTER IS NOT REALLY WORRIED ABOUT NOBODY AND WHAT THEY ARE DOING, HE IS DOING HIM, HE WILL BE HOME SOON AND PEOPLE WILL SEE ALL THE CHANGES THAT ARE GNG TO BE DONE. "GANGSTER" IF HE CANT DO IT IT CAN'T BE DONE. (TERESA)


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Black64s

I did this a few years ago when sunday driver came out. Putting it on the back of a shirt.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

we need sum shirts that say free g on them


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Feb 20 2011, 11:10 AM~19915206
> *I did this a few years ago when sunday driver came out.  Putting it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, THAT'S REAL COOL HOMIE


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Feb 20 2011, 09:10 AM~19915206
> *I did this a few years ago when sunday driver came out.  Putting it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This shirt with FREE GANGSTER at the bottom of the back would be the business bro! :0


----------



## Black64s

I agree Free Gangster on the bottom and I got a bandana Theme for the front...

I got one other that I am not quite ready to release, but would be another killer shirt...

Anybody looking for a business deal on shirts hit me up..


----------



## Fonzoh

TTT FOR THE O.G "SANTANA"


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2011, 09:15 AM~19915235
> *we need sum shirts that say free g on them
> *


I think there is/was a website (that was G's) that has them...along with a book...it was a while back though....


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

GANGSTER STILL HAS THE T-SHIRT SIT UP WHERE HES SELLING HIS BOOKS AND ALL KINDS OF SHIRTS ANYBODY WANT A SHIRT OR BOOK CALL ME (909) 609-7066 (TERESA STAVES) HIS WEB-SITE IS WWW.OGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Feb 20 2011, 09:10 AM~19915206
> *I did this a few years ago when sunday driver came out.  Putting it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: dope art !!!!


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by 2twin_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 AM~19890614
> *I"m Twin Prez of Compton Majestics, He should have ask Us First, Thing is called respect, the Car was build for our neighborhood , the reason the car was sold over sea's they new we would get it bacc know matter who had it, smart move on there part, G was planning on building  a rag Santana his self.(BUT), look what happen, I see a lot of differents n the car, alot people don't,... take it like this, would someone use the Gypsy Rose paint job.( make a rag Gypsy Rose) you would have problems from the Imperials, some of my comardes don't see it as good thing, if you know what i mean, some of you guys don't see the way we see it, some of you don't how we kickit out this way. our hood is our life style,, like the red n blue rag, then Santana was the rag  of our neighborhood, people have die for it, thats how serious it is. a lot stuff has been said here, that i didn't like, some made sense, some didn't, one thing about it is we know these men are  grown men, painter the owner, shouldn't have to anwer to know one, It's called RESPECT, :dunno:
> *


REAL TALK!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Feb 20 2011, 08:10 AM~19915206
> *I did this a few years ago when sunday driver came out.  Putting it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice Gerry!  Good to see everyone likes it! Their ideas are good also!


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

DAM U PEOPLE ARE STILL BEING DRAMA QUEENS OVER THAT DAM SANTANA 64 FUCK THIS SHIT IS ANNOYING ALREADY. AND 4 THAT MUTHA FUCKER FROM GA CALLING OUT MY HOME TOWN KEEP FRESNO OUT UR MOUTH IF U KNOW WATS BEST 4 UR ASS ILL PAY U GAS MONEY TO BRING UR ASS OVER HERE AND SAY THAT TO ALL THE DUDES THAT ARE MAKING THAT RAG 64........


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19954275
> *DAM U PEOPLE ARE STILL BEING DRAMA QUEENS OVER THAT DAM SANTANA 64 FUCK THIS SHIT IS ANNOYING ALREADY. AND 4 THAT MUTHA FUCKER FROM GA CALLING OUT MY HOME TOWN KEEP FRESNO OUT UR MOUTH IF U KNOW WATS BEST 4 UR ASS ILL PAY U GAS MONEY TO BRING UR ASS OVER HERE AND SAY THAT TO ALL THE DUDES THAT ARE MAKING THAT RAG 64........
> *


shut the fuck up you fucking ben davis wearing mickey mouse glovin flea market gangsta


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 24 2011, 07:42 PM~19954511
> *shut the fuck up you fucking ben davis wearing mickey mouse glovin flea market gangsta
> *


why don't you stfu you model car building hoe


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Feb 24 2011, 09:05 PM~19954796
> *why don't you stfu you model car building hoe
> *


you must be the homie with your hand in his back pocket


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:11 PM~19954275
> *DAM U PEOPLE ARE STILL BEING DRAMA QUEENS OVER THAT DAM SANTANA 64 FUCK THIS SHIT IS ANNOYING ALREADY. AND 4 THAT MUTHA FUCKER FROM GA CALLING OUT MY HOME TOWN KEEP FRESNO OUT UR MOUTH IF U KNOW WATS BEST 4 UR ASS ILL PAY U GAS MONEY TO BRING UR ASS OVER HERE AND SAY THAT TO ALL THE DUDES THAT ARE MAKING THAT RAG 64........
> *


:I DELETED WHAT I WROTE CUZ I AINT WANT NO BS IN THE HOMIES TOPIC


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2011, 09:45 PM~19955201
> *:I DELETED WHAT I WROTE CUZ I AINT WANT NO BS IN THE HOMIES TOPIC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> shut the fuck up you fucking ben davis wearing mickey mouse glovin flea market gangsta
> [/quoTE
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: THATS A :twak: DUDE U MAKE ME LAUGH HELLA HARD. DAM U INTERNET THUG I WERE BEN DAVIS EVER SINCE I WAS 6 MUTHA FUCKA IM A YOUNGSTER AND I DRESS OG TO DA FULLEST CUZ I LOWRIDE IN REAL LIFE I DONT BUILD MODEL CARS LIKE U I OWN ONE IN REAL LIFE MUTHA FUCKA....


----------



## Esoteric

> shut the fuck up you fucking ben davis wearing mickey mouse glovin flea market gangsta
> [/quoTE
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: THATS A :twak: DUDE U MAKE ME LAUGH HELLA HARD. DAM U INTERNET THUG I WERE BEN DAVIS EVER SINCE I WAS 6 MUTHA FUCKA IM A YOUNGSTER AND I DRESS OG TO DA FULLEST CUZ I LOWRIDE IN REAL LIFE I DONT BUILD MODEL CARS LIKE U I OWN ONE IN REAL LIFE MUTHA FUCKA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was obvious youre driving a gbody a regal none the less thanks for proving my point
Click to expand...


----------



## REV. chuck

allow the i dont give a fuck who's feelings i hurt guy to chime in


A: g's in jail he has no say in shit except what he buys on commisary day thats what happens when you play the game and lose.


B: that guys car looks like dog shit i find it more insulting the comparison to the original then the imitation


C: none of you are gangstas give that shit up already :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 26 2011, 12:20 AM~19963851
> *allow the i dont give a fuck who's feelings i hurt guy to chime in
> A:  g's in jail  he has no say in shit except what he buys on commisary day  thats what happens when you play the game and lose.
> B:  that guys car looks like dog shit  i find it more insulting the comparison to the original then the imitation
> C:  none of you are gangstas  give that shit up already  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

u'z a dead man wonder bread!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 26 2011, 12:22 AM~19963867
> *:0
> 
> u'z a dead man wonder bread!
> *


i was a dead man when i told these guys how stupid they were for idolizing his ass like hes some kind of hero bad for the whole scene 



that was 5 years ago last i checked i still had a pulse.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 26 2011, 02:22 AM~19963867
> *:0
> 
> u'z a dead man wonder bread!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## lowrico

THis topic is annoying as hell.


WHO GIVES A SHIT bout half the nonsense in here.


If OT wasnt so boring right now I wouldnt even have clicked on it. But I went against my better judgement. :banghead:


----------



## CharkBait

The painter whos doin' that 64 rag should have said, Fawk no I aint copying another paint job let me come up with some sick patterns if not I won't do it. Being a painter you don't just go ahead and copy someone elses work no matter how much cash they offer.


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2011, 07:28 PM~19962064
> *it was obvious youre driving a gbody a regal none the less thanks for proving my point
> *


umm weres urs atleast i own a lowrider not no model car and a bike ha ha ha ha. soon ill be inherting my dads six tre ss rag i aint tripn foo i own a g body and wat i still low ride and 3 wheel the shit outta of it and weres urs u talk all this shit up no ride wow...


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Feb 26 2011, 12:12 AM~19964169
> *The painter whos doin' that 64 rag should have said, Fawk no I aint copying another paint job let me come up with some sick patterns if not I won't do it. Being a painter you don't just go ahead and copy someone elses work no matter how much cash they offer.
> *


dude dont start talking shit about the rag it's old drop it dam..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuck the bullshit in here free gangster man


----------



## six 2

"G" will be free soon.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 26 2011, 12:25 AM~19963898
> *i was a dead man  when i told these guys how stupid they were for  idolizing his ass like hes some kind of hero  bad for the whole scene
> that was 5 years ago  last i checked i still had a pulse.
> *


 :happysad: well then carry on.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Feb 26 2011, 02:12 AM~19964169
> *The painter whos doin' that 64 rag should have said, Fawk no I aint copying another paint job let me come up with some sick patterns if not I won't do it. Being a painter you don't just go ahead and copy someone elses work no matter how much cash they offer.
> *


DON'T BLAME THE PAINTER.. WHEN IT'S TIME TO SIT AT THE DINNER TABLE AND EAT, DO YOU THINK HE FEELS GUILTY ONCE HIS BELLY IS FULL??


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Feb 25 2011, 10:20 PM~19963851-->
> 
> 
> 
> allow the i dont give a fuck who's feelings i hurt guy to chime in
> A:  g's in jail  he has no say in shit except what he buys on commisary day  thats what happens when you play the game and lose.
> B:  that guys car looks like dog shit  i find it more insulting the comparison to the original then the imitation
> C:  none of you are gangstas  give that shit up already  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 25 2011, 10:25 PM~19963898
> *i was a dead man  when i told these guys how stupid they were for  idolizing his ass like hes some kind of hero  bad for the whole scene
> that was 5 years ago  last i checked i still had a pulse.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrico_@Feb 25 2011, 10:57 PM~19964098
> *THis topic is annoying as hell.
> WHO GIVES A SHIT bout half the nonsense in here.
> If OT wasnt so boring right now I wouldnt even have clicked on it.  But I went against my better judgement. :banghead:
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 21 2006, 12:15 PM~5645717
> *One of the baddest 64s of all time,even comparable to the legendary "Gypsy Rose", not in status but defintly in character...
> *



Damn i started this topic with this,can we leave it that and give the homie some respect


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 26 2011, 10:47 AM~19965979
> *DON'T BLAME THE PAINTER.. WHEN IT'S TIME TO SIT AT THE DINNER TABLE AND EAT, DO YOU THINK HE FEELS GUILTY ONCE HIS BELLY IS FULL??
> *


i heard ****** in cali dont have guilt trips ut he should feel bad


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 26 2011, 07:40 PM~19969287
> *i heard ****** in cali dont have guilt trips ut he should feel bad
> *


 :roflmao: ....stupid ass!


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 26 2011, 07:00 AM~19965033
> *"G" will be free soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 26 2011, 07:00 AM~19965033
> *"G" will be free soon.
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Black64s

Thanks Luna still got one up the sleeve...  



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2011, 04:19 PM~19934661
> *Very Nice Gerry!   Good to see everyone likes it! Their ideas are good also!
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

who has pics of it with the top now a drop?


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 AM~20006508
> *who has pics of it with the top now a drop?
> *


I think u need to check out the last 10 pages or so bro :ugh:


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 26 2011, 06:00 AM~19965033
> *"G" will be free soon.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 AM~20006508
> *who has pics of it with the top now a drop?
> *


hahaha


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 AM~20006508
> *who has pics of it with the top now a drop?
> *


hahahaa


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 3 2011, 12:41 PM~20007123
> *I think u need to check out the last 10 pages or so bro :ugh:
> *


x that fake 64 go look thru the pages


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 PM~20011002
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT'S SO FUNNY BOUT THAT?


----------



## leg46y

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2011, 06:16 AM~20014592
> *WHAT'S SO FUNNY BOUT THAT?
> *


maybe hes just very happy??????????????????


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT 64 WAS ONE OF THE CLEANESS RIDES TO HIT THE STREETS AND THE SHOWS


----------



## miguel62

:uh:
[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:26 PM~20055830
> *THAT 64 WAS ONE OF THE CLEANESS RIDES TO HIT THE STREETS AND THE SHOWS
> *


FUCK NO N UR DREAMS FOO THE CLEANEST 64 TO EVER HIT THE STREETS AND SHOWS WAZ LOCO 64 AND GYPSY ROSE UR CRAZY SANTANA NEVER GOT ON THERE LEVEL


----------



## tko_818

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CadillacDan

Godzilla Sets Off Tsunami Returning The Santana Back To California


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Mar 11 2011, 01:24 PM~20068741
> *Godzilla Sets Off Tsunami Returning The Santana Back To California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20061987
> *FUCK NO N UR DREAMS FOO THE CLEANEST 64 TO EVER HIT THE STREETS AND SHOWS WAZ LOCO 64 AND GYPSY ROSE UR CRAZY SANTANA NEVER GOT ON THERE LEVEL
> *


He said *one of the cleanest*. Not *the *cleanest.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> :uh:


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:
[/quote]
im starting to think this is a photoshop


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Mar 11 2011, 01:24 PM~20068741
> *Godzilla Sets Off Tsunami Returning The Santana Back To California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























AND MADE THIS ON MIDNIGHT CLUB NAME IT MOST HATED 64 OR HATER JUICE 64


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 12 2011, 02:23 PM~20075625
> *LOL HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MADE THIS ON MIDNIGHT CLUB NAME IT MOST HATED 64 OR HATER JUICE 64
> *


Did you get permission to do that? :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 12 2011, 07:55 PM~20077557
> *Did you get permission to do that? :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL I KNOW HUH DAM NOW THESE MAJESTICS GUYS ARE GANA GET MAD CUZ IM DISRESPECTING THERE SANTANA THAT MEANS ALOT TO THEM WHEN THEY DONT EVEN OWN THE CAR ANYMORE.............. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS+Mar 12 2011, 12:23 PM~20075625-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MADE THIS ON MIDNIGHT CLUB NAME IT MOST HATED 64 OR HATER JUICE 64
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88spokes_@Mar 12 2011, 06:55 PM~20077557
> *Did you get permission to do that? :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 12 2011, 09:53 PM~20078381
> *LOL I KNOW HUH DAM NOW THESE MAJESTICS GUYS ARE GANA GET MAD CUZ IM DISRESPECTING THERE SANTANA THAT MEANS ALOT TO THEM WHEN THEY DONT EVEN OWN THE CAR ANYMORE.............. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK YOU DICK HEAD :nicoderm:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 13 2011, 04:19 PM~20082435
> *FUCK YOU DICK HEAD  :nicoderm:
> *



:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 13 2011, 07:19 PM~20082435
> *FUCK YOU DICK HEAD  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 12 2011, 03:23 PM~20075625
> *LOL HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MADE THIS ON MIDNIGHT CLUB NAME IT MOST HATED 64 OR HATER JUICE 64
> *


WHY ARE YOU SO OBSESSED WITH THE SANTANA? YOUR TRYING TO PUT YOURSELF IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING THAT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS WITH...YOUR WHAT WE CALL AN ATTENTION WHORE :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20084244
> *WHY ARE YOU SO OBSESSED WITH THE SANTANA? YOUR TRYING TO PUT YOURSELF IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING THAT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS WITH...YOUR WHAT WE CALL AN ATTENTION WHORE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ha ha ha ha i just find it funny how u guyz take this up the ass about tha rag 64 that has sum stuff off santana k saying that its disrespectful to u guys cuz it's was made 4 ur hood santana block k if u guys really cared 4 that car it would be back in the states and my homies uncle is the owner of that rag 64..


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 13 2011, 08:17 PM~20084804
> *ha ha ha ha i just find it funny how u guyz take this up the ass about tha rag 64 that has sum stuff off santana k saying that its disrespectful to u guys cuz it's was made 4 ur hood santana block k if u guys really cared 4 that car it would be back in the states and my homies uncle is the owner of that rag 64..
> *


 :drama: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lil man just dont understand huh,sad


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 22 2006, 10:52 PM~5654669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

I sure as shit am not from the Majestics, but u gotta recognize the relevance of the Santana. Some nobodies cant take shots at a somebodies like G, Wally, Twin, and the rest of the CPT M OG's. Dont sweat the nobodys homies


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Mar 14 2011, 02:39 AM~20086332
> *I sure as shit am not from the Majestics, but u gotta recognize the relevance of the Santana. Some nobodies cant take shots at a somebodies like G, Wally, Twin, and the rest of the CPT M OG's. Dont sweat the nobodys homies
> *


X2.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

i think the fact that these boys are still playin video games and making copies of rides on these games is enough to not pay attention to their BS.
Grown men down waste their time arguing with kids.


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 14 2011, 04:03 PM~20090379
> *i think the fact that these boys are still playin video games and making copies of rides on these games is enough to not pay attention to their BS.
> Grown men down waste their time arguing with kids.
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DELGADO58

this is still goin on????????????????????????????????


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I bet the santana underneath water destroyed after the tsunami in japan, and you muthafuckas here arguing about it.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by westcoastlowrider_@Mar 15 2011, 07:33 AM~20093537
> *I bet the santana underneath water destroyed after the tsunami in japan, and you muthafuckas here arguing about it.
> *


the tsunami hit the mainland, not even close to Okinawa where the Santana resides.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 14 2011, 07:03 PM~20090379
> *i think the fact that these boys are still playin video games and making copies of rides on these games is enough to not pay attention to their BS.
> Grown men down waste their time arguing with kids.
> *


PREACH!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT RIDE WILL ALWAYS BE BIG.GZ HE BUILT IT HE MIGHT NOT OWN IT ANY MORE BUT NOBODY CAN TAKE KRED FOR IT.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 14 2011, 02:38 AM~20086148
> *How do you know the type of value the Santana holds for the Cpt Majestics???
> 
> The only one up anyones ass is yall trying to copy another homies ride and on top of that failing miserably at it...Lowriding is about being creative, looking different, standing out in your own way...Your mad obsession about the car and being disrespectful to the M is making you,  your homies uncle  and whoever they ride with look like complete idiots grow up and stop being an idiot :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


amen to that!!!!


----------



## $ 68 $

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 13 2011, 11:38 PM~20086148
> *How do you know the type of value the Santana holds for the Cpt Majestics???
> 
> The only one up anyones ass is yall trying to copy another homies ride and on top of that failing miserably at it...Lowriding is about being creative, looking different, standing out in your own way...
> 
> Your mad obsession about the car and being disrespectful to the M is making you,  your homies uncle  and whoever they ride with look like complete idiots grow up and stop being an idiot :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 16 2011, 05:35 AM~20104223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  keep up the good work fuck d's haters mybe they hating cuz they ant got  skills to build there own dream car they feel in luv with.. like alot of people like to do. theres some one around here building hes dream the 63 from boyz in the hood.. and just like it..is that wrong also  :dunno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollNMy64

Here is My Take!

The cars are comparable! Here is why?

Subconsciously, JV didn't build GR for it to stand alone. He built it to say, "This is where Top Notch Low Riding needs to go! Get your Game Up!" Also, I believe JV knew that all Low Rider Enthusiasts could not reach GR's status. However, the "Call" was made to those that could. Now, the Santana and a select FEW have met this Call.

Santana, like GR, was built to drive. Even, the new owners in Japan drive it. Why? They are carrying on the true intentions of the car. G built a Top Tier Low Rider to drive because JV built a Top Tier Low Rider to Drive! If JV took GR to the moon, you can bet your ass that G would have took the Santana to the Moon too! Why? He was following the "Call!"

Don't ask which one is better! Ask this: 

Did Santana meet the "Call" that GR made? That is, UNDENIABLE Quality? 

If yes, did Santana significantly add "Style and Grace" to Top Notch Low Riders?"

Lastly, did Santana meet GR's "Driving" requirements?

The Answers to the 3 questions are a resounding YES!!!

_____

Now, I have never met nor talked to JV. However, cars tell their own stories, and GR told me the story that I speak about above. Santana's story is, "I heard GR's "Call" and I accepted the challenge. Plus, I brought some new style and grace to Top Notch Low Riders!"


----------



## BigVics58

dam shame,a good topic being filled with childish bs.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 10:37 PM~5647412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 IF THE BEST MADE SHO NUFF


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Mar 17 2011, 08:39 AM~20112743
> *Here is My Take!
> 
> The cars are comparable!  Here is why?
> 
> Subconsciously, JV didn't build GR for it to stand alone.  He built it to say, "This is where Top Notch Low Riding needs to go! Get your Game Up!"  Also, I believe JV knew that all Low Rider Enthusiasts could not reach GR's status.  However, the "Call" was made to those that could.  Now, the Santana and a select FEW have met this Call.
> 
> Santana, like GR, was built to drive.  Even, the new owners in Japan drive it. Why? They are carrying on the true intentions of the car.  G built a Top Tier Low Rider to drive because JV built a Top Tier Low Rider to Drive! If JV took GR to the moon, you can bet your ass that G would have took the Santana to the Moon too! Why? He was following the "Call!"
> 
> Don't ask which one is better!  Ask this:
> 
> Did Santana meet the "Call" that GR made?  That is, UNDENIABLE Quality?
> 
> If yes, did Santana significantly add "Style and Grace" to Top Notch Low Riders?"
> 
> Lastly, did Santana meet GR's "Driving" requirements?
> 
> The Answers to the 3 questions are a resounding YES!!!
> 
> _____
> 
> Now, I have never met nor talked to JV.  However, cars tell their own stories, and GR told me the story that I speak about above.  Santana's story is, "I heard GR's "Call" and I accepted the challenge. Plus, I brought some new style and grace to Top Notch Low Riders!"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:>>>>>>>uh...over under sideway threw....what?


----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## RollNMy64

The Santana!


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 21 2011, 04:03 PM~20143585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tic toc :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 21 2011, 09:04 PM~20147155
> *tic toc :biggrin:
> *


uh...what?....it don"t stop?.... :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi




----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

****** ass chinitos. y cant they stick to their hondas and rice rockets


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Mar 24 2011, 10:16 AM~20169509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i got yo back playboy.....  




JJsS4_v33PI&feature


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## AGUILAR3

What issue of LRM was Sanata featured in?


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 30 2011, 12:04 AM~20215919
> *What issue of LRM was Sanata featured in?
> *


AUGUST OF "02" I THINK


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 26 2011, 07:00 AM~19965033
> *"G" will be free soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## Erik64SS

Can anybody tell what so special about this '64??

I understand the paint, the creativity on it and all the other stuff that went into it.
I also understand that this Impala was build by the first owner of the Santana and that it has a inspiring history...

....but what makes the car itself so special then??
Is it just a regular Impala like all others...or is the car something special too!!
And how did it look liked before it turned into the Santana??

It are just questions...if anybody feels responsible.


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 14 2011, 11:48 PM~20094208
> *the tsunami hit the mainland, not even close to Okinawa where the Santana resides.
> *


talked to my homies in okinawa and said that SANTANA was sold again and was shipped to mainland japan :0


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 8 2011, 12:55 AM~20289000
> *Can anybody tell what so special about this '64??
> 
> I understand the paint, the creativity on it and all the other stuff that went into it.
> I also understand that this Impala was build by the first owner of the Santana and that it has a inspiring history...
> 
> ....but what makes the car itself so special then??
> Is it just a regular Impala like all others...or is the car something special too!!
> And how did it look liked before it turned into the Santana??
> 
> It are just questions...if anybody feels responsible.
> *



Are you serious? IMO when Santana came out it showed that you can make a Lowrider of the year type car with out all the batman bullshit modifications that a lot of radical cars where doing it the time. It pretty much created the traditional category, and laid the foundation for cars like Perfect score to win lowrider of the year, with out having to completely change the look of a car ...not to mention the paint job laid down by one of the best to ever bless a spray gun...Doc!...the fact that the car belongs to a club like the Majestics, the fact that the owner is a legendary lowrider...and the fact that is just a bad ass lowrider to the bone....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

REAL TALK RIGHT THERE


----------



## $ 68 $

^^^^^^^^^ :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 8 2011, 08:48 AM~20290551
> *REAL TALK RIGHT THERE
> *


X64


----------



## Erik64SS

Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself. Is it a '' normal '' 64 like all the others?? Or is the car something special....like the first '64 of the factory


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20308490
> *Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself. Is it a '' normal '' 64 like all the others?? Or is the car something special....like the first '64 of the factory
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20308490
> *Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself. Is it a '' normal '' 64 like all the others?? Or is the car something special....like the first '64 of the factory
> *


My brain hurts...


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 11 2011, 02:31 AM~20308490
> *Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself. Is it a '' normal '' 64 like all the others?? Or is the car something special....like the first '64 of the factory
> *



No, Homey! The Santana is not normal. That MF has super natural powers. The MF will hit switches without actually hitting the damn switch. The best part is that The Santana will hit 4 wheel motion with ease. 

It's fucking amazing!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but real shit that ride waz built for the streets as much as for show


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 11 2011, 12:31 AM~20308490
> *Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself.It's special cause it can fly to....here it is going to a show!</span>*[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: :loco: :twak: :loco: :twak: :loco: :twak: :loco: :twak: :loco:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 11 2011, 12:26 PM~20310403
> *It's special cause it can fly to....here it is going to a show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :loco: :twak:  :loco: :twak:  :loco: :twak:  :loco: :twak:  :loco:
> *



And didn't even hit the switch to do that! :rofl:

Here is a picture of the Santana catching the Game Winning TD!











Fucking Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 8 2011, 01:59 PM~20289406
> *talked to my homies in okinawa and said that SANTANA was sold again and was shipped to mainland japan :0
> *


oh oh I didnt know that :ugh: so it might be gone now..


----------



## 187PURE

I SEE WE GOT SOME ****** IN HERE THAT WEAR ANKLE BRACELETS AND FLIP FLOPS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 8 2011, 07:59 AM~20289406
> *talked to my homies in okinawa and said that SANTANA was sold again and was shipped to mainland japan :0
> *


DAMN WONDER WHAT CITY ITS IN


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT SHIT NEEDS TO BE BACK IN COMTON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 11 2011, 01:36 PM~20311204
> *THAT SHIT NEEDS TO BE BACK IN COMTON
> *


NO.. JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20311404
> *NO.. JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE
> *


And better


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Apr 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20308490
> *Like I said...I understand the effort that went into it....and I understand that this ride makes a statement in the lowridercommunity...but I just asked about the car itself. Is it a '' normal '' 64 like all the others?? Or is the car something special....like the first '64 of the factory
> *


IT JUST STANDS OUT IN IT'S OWN WAY BRO....I KNOW YOUR JUST ASKING & THE CAR WILL BE DIFFERENT IN YOUR EYES COMPARED TO OTHERS & THEIRS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT. IT'S JUST AN AWESOME CAR....EVERY LEGENDARY CAR STANDS OUT IN IT'S OWN WAY & HAS IT'S OWN POWER STRUGGLE STORY BEHIND IT & NO MATTER WHAT SOMEONE WILL HAVE AN OPINION ABOUT IT WHETHER IT'S GOOD OR BAD. GANGSTER WAS JUST REAL & PUT HIS HEART & SOUL IN TO HIS CAR & HIS CLUB & REGARDLESS OF YOUR RIDE....REAL LOWRIDING ALWAYS STARTS WITHIN YOURSELF.


----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT


JJsS4_v33PI&feature


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 11:10 PM~20324080
> *TTT
> JJsS4_v33PI&feature
> *



"Dipping down the Boulevard...The only feeling better than that is sex...and it's real close...!" Frederick James Staves aka "G 

Classic!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 12 2011, 07:28 PM~20324290
> *"Dipping down the Boulevard...The only feeling better than that is sex...and it's real close...!"      Classic!
> *


100% truth!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20324950
> *100% truth!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DamnGina

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 11 2011, 01:10 PM~20311404
> *NO.. JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE
> *


if Gangzta rebuilds it yes but other than that you cant rebuild a classic fucc'N sexy ass
:boink: :naughty: :fool2: car damn let me stop lol but you cant rebuild a classic over


----------



## og benny nok




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by og benny nok_@Apr 14 2011, 01:31 PM~20338138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


G AND WIFE TERESA :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20311404
> *NO.. JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE
> *


THE BIG M HAS BUILT SOME VERY NICE 64 SENCE BUT SANTANA WAS THE ONE HOMIE STREET TO THE SHOWS PROPS TO GANGSTER HE WILL DO TO AGAIN


----------



## illstorm

*What moves those of perfection, what inspires their work is not new ideas, but their obsession with the idea that what has already been done is still not enough. A proclamation to a legend and the legendary*


----------



## king of hialeah

santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono: any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 17 2011, 09:54 PM~20360913
> *What moves those of perfection, what inspires their work is not new ideas, but their obsession with the idea that what has already been done is still not enough. A proclamation to a legend and the legendary
> *


THAT *****'S A POET :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 07:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


***** SHUT THE FUCK UP! WHETHER YOU GOT A NINE TO FIVE OR KEY OF COKE, IT TAKES A REAL RIDER WITH A PASSION TO BUILD SUCH RIDES AS SANTANA.. I KNEW PLENTY MUTHAFUCKAS IN THE DOPE GAME, AND THEY COULD'NT BUILD A RIDE FOR SHIT.. THEY WOULD COME TO ME FOR HELP, AND I GOT A NINE TO FUCKIN FIVE!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 05:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


what wrong with drug money?spends the same homie...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 08:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


just another hater, :twak:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 05:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


 :rofl: he said a "real G" is a person that works hard for the money.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 18 2011, 09:21 AM~20364355
> *what wrong with drug money?spends the same homie...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DamnGina

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2011, 07:12 AM~20363492
> ****** SHUT THE FUCK UP!  WHETHER YOU GOT A NINE TO FIVE OR KEY OF COKE, IT TAKES A REAL RIDER WITH A PASSION TO BUILD SUCH RIDES AS SANTANA.. I KNEW PLENTY MUTHAFUCKAS IN THE DOPE GAME, AND THEY COULD'NT BUILD A RIDE FOR SHIT.. THEY WOULD COME TO ME FOR HELP, AND I GOT A NINE TO FUCKIN FIVE!
> *


im on my gurls prof(86bluemcLS)ima just say it like this even if he was a d boi he busted his ass some kind of way to get what he wanted.............shit half these niggahz build'N clean ass shit and aint never road the damn pavements hr drove his shit you cant do nada but respect him


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 08:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


Sometimes it's best to be quiet when you don't have anything intelligent to say. Didn't you know that, Homey? Damn, Homey!


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 05:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


***** WHO TOLD YOU IT WAS BUILT WTH DRUG MONEY. DID YO MAMA TELL YOU THAT WHEN SHE BOUGHT A SACK FROM "G". ? YOU DUMB ASS MUTHA FUCKA. MAN SOME PEOPLE DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO SAY OUT OF THEIR MOUTH. :uh:


----------



## $ 68 $

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 04:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


 :twak: :fuq:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 18 2011, 09:21 AM~20364355
> *what wrong with drug money?spends the same homie...
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 05:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


come on now.gtfo :sprint:


----------



## illstorm

> *king of hialeah @ Apr 18 2011, 05:48 AM
> a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..*


Halliburton is the world's second largest oilfield services corporation. It Joined oil companies in Burma working on two notorious gas pipelines, the Yadana and Yetagun. According to an Earth Rights report, from 1992, until the 2000, thousands of villagers in Burma were force to work in support of these pipelines and related infrastructure, lost their homes due to forced relocation, and were raped, tortured and killed by soldiers hired by companies as security guards for the pipelines. Yet we love to speak with disgust when asked about the neighborhood hustlers. "Real G's" manipulate markets and keep you believing the few dollars you got tuck under your mattress is wealth. Yea keeping talking about them so called dope boys while you pumping $5 a gallon gas homie. :nono:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 19 2011, 07:31 PM~20376641
> *Halliburton is the world's second largest oilfield services corporation. It Joined oil companies in Burma working on two notorious gas pipelines, the Yadana and Yetagun. According to an Earth Rights report, from 1992, until the 2000, thousands of villagers in Burma were force to work in support of these pipelines and related infrastructure, lost their homes due to forced relocation, and were raped, tortured and killed by soldiers hired by companies as security guards for the pipelines.  Yet we love to speak with disgust when asked about the neighborhood hustlers. "Real G's" manipulate markets and keep you believing the few dollars you got tuck under your mattress is wealth. Yea  keeping talking about them so called dope boys while you pumping $5 a gallon gas homie. :nono:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 19 2011, 10:31 PM~20376641
> *Halliburton is the world's second largest oilfield services corporation. It Joined oil companies in Burma working on two notorious gas pipelines, the Yadana and Yetagun. According to an Earth Rights report, from 1992, until the 2000, thousands of villagers in Burma were force to work in support of these pipelines and related infrastructure, lost their homes due to forced relocation, and were raped, tortured and killed by soldiers hired by companies as security guards for the pipelines.  Yet we love to speak with disgust when asked about the neighborhood hustlers. "Real G's" manipulate markets and keep you believing the few dollars you got tuck under your mattress is wealth. Yea  keeping talking about them so called dope boys while you pumping $5 a gallon gas homie. :nono:
> *


SPEAK ON IT HOMIE


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 19 2011, 07:31 PM~20376641
> *Halliburton is the world's second largest oilfield services corporation. It Joined oil companies in Burma working on two notorious gas pipelines, the Yadana and Yetagun. According to an Earth Rights report, from 1992, until the 2000, thousands of villagers in Burma were force to work in support of these pipelines and related infrastructure, lost their homes due to forced relocation, and were raped, tortured and killed by soldiers hired by companies as security guards for the pipelines.  Yet we love to speak with disgust when asked about the neighborhood hustlers. "Real G's" manipulate markets and keep you believing the few dollars you got tuck under your mattress is wealth. Yea  keeping talking about them so called dope boys while you pumping $5 a gallon gas homie. :nono:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

JJsS4_v33PI&feature


----------



## azzuracapri

that was a sweet ride indeed


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


SQUARE :buttkick:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 20 2011, 01:34 PM~20381855
> *JJsS4_v33PI&feature
> *


ONE BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup: :drama: :fool2:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 21 2011, 05:55 AM~20387610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT VIDEO THAT SHIT MADE ME BREAK OUT MY VCR


----------



## OG JOEY T

does anybody know if santana is okay ? i know they had them earthquakes up there in japan ....


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by OG JOEY T_@Apr 25 2011, 05:33 PM~20417736
> *does anybody know if santana is okay ? i know they had them earthquakes up there in japan ....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 AM~20363447
> *santana is a beautiful car to bad it was built was drug money :nono:  any body dealing like that can build any kind of ride :yessad: a real G is a person that works hard for there money and there ride.not a dope boy..
> *


im sure ALOT of rides out in the 305 was built off the yayo...... but noone gives a fuck cause like another poster posted.... "money is money and it al spends the same"


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 18 2011, 06:45 PM~20368031
> *Sometimes it's best to be quiet when you don't have anything intelligent to say.  Didn't you know that, Homey?  Damn, Homey!
> *


i was thinking the same thang :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...and on top of that this foo would never say that to G's face.......ole bitchmade punk :uh:


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

...oh snap! even the dash was on point and sterring wheel.... :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 28 2011, 12:38 PM~20440498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh snap! even the dash  was on point and sterring wheel.... :biggrin:
> *



like I said before how is it that soo few pics of this bad ass ride are out there. I BET there are so many details we that never saw it in person are missing . Some HAS to be holding out on pics of this ride.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 28 2011, 12:42 PM~20440533
> *like I said before how is it that soo few pics of this bad ass ride are out there. I BET there are so many details we that never saw it in person are missing . Some HAS to be holding out on pics of this ride.
> *


uh..yea like the paint job in the movie and the final pic's of the car are different..........nobody even noticed......now ya know :biggrin:


----------



## Bad B

:wow:


> _Originally posted by CadillacDan_@Apr 27 2011, 05:44 PM~20434771
> *My Homie Just Sent Me Updated Pics Of His 64 Rag. He Wanted Me To Post For Him He Said He Is Still Working On Under Carriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Found this in the post rides section :wow:


----------



## El Neto 213

Sup lay it low so I just uploaded some videos of the "Santana 64" and "Gangsters paradise"on you tube I got them from the Bonus Features on the DVD Sunday Driver

Enjoy

http://youtu.be/b4vOPsGuwcI

http://youtu.be/7heXl2D2RWY

http://youtu.be/57Mtl0iJhCc

http://youtu.be/36jZwoifBm0

TTT to Gangster and The Majestics Car club Compton


----------



## maximus63

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@Apr 29 2011, 02:56 PM~20448440
> *Sup lay it low so I just uploaded some videos of the "Santana 64" and "Gangsters paradise"on you tube I got them from the Bonus Features on the DVD Sunday Driver
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://youtu.be/b4vOPsGuwcI
> 
> http://youtu.be/7heXl2D2RWY
> 
> http://youtu.be/57Mtl0iJhCc
> 
> http://youtu.be/36jZwoifBm0
> 
> TTT to Gangster and The Majestics Car club Compton
> *



Neto, thanks for posting some videos I've never seen before.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Bad B_@Apr 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20442878
> *:wow:
> Found this in the post rides section  :wow:
> *


WHAT PART?


----------



## Bad B

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=592023

I'm not to good at posting on LIL hope the link works.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I STILL CANT BELEAVE THEY DOIN THAT


----------



## El Neto 213

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Apr 29 2011, 03:33 PM~20449300
> *Neto, thanks for posting some videos I've never seen before.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@Apr 29 2011, 03:56 PM~20448440
> *Sup lay it low so I just uploaded some videos of the "Santana 64" and "Gangsters paradise"on you tube I got them from the Bonus Features on the DVD Sunday Driver
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://youtu.be/b4vOPsGuwcI
> 
> http://youtu.be/7heXl2D2RWY
> 
> http://youtu.be/57Mtl0iJhCc
> 
> http://youtu.be/36jZwoifBm0
> 
> TTT to Gangster and The Majestics Car club Compton
> *


see they got respect 4 it


----------



## illstorm

> *64 CRAWLING  Posted Yesterday, 07:21 PM
> I STILL CANT BELEAVE THEY DOIN THAT *


It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation. Speaks to the current state of thing called lowriding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 30 2011, 04:13 PM~20454649
> *It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation. Speaks to the current state of thing called lowriding.
> *


yeat but :happysad:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Apr 30 2011, 01:13 PM~20454649
> *It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation. Speaks to the current state of thing called lowriding.
> *


x2 and to add to what you said...


Some one should abort that abomination ...being a copy cat should not be praised. Nothing original about STEALING some one else s vision and calling it yours.
Homie says he built it out of respect? Respect would be to not try and copy it. Respect would be to use it as inspiration for your own vision. Respect would be to pick up the phone and reach out to the Majestic CC and let them know you`re attempting to replicate one of their flagship cars, and to make sure that was cool...respect would be all of those things.


----------



## illstorm

Amen brother!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Why cant they bring it back to LA?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by westcoastlowrider_@May 2 2011, 05:31 PM~20468782
> *Why cant they bring it back to LA?
> *


GANGSTER ONLY HAS ABOUT A YEAR AND CHANGE OF PRISON TIME LEFT.. HE'LL BUILD ANOTHER MASTERPEICE.. TRUST ME


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20474578
> *GANGSTER ONLY HAS ABOUT A YEAR AND CHANGE OF PRISON TIME LEFT.. HE'LL BUILD ANOTHER MASTERPEICE.. TRUST ME
> *


i wood-n trust you to go across the street and buy a pack of newports :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 3 2011, 10:46 AM~20475207
> *i wood-n trust you to go across the street and buy a pack of newports :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 26 2011, 02:59 PM~20424432
> *im sure ALOT of rides out in the 305 was built off the yayo...... but noone gives a fuck cause like another poster posted.... "money is money and it al spends the same"
> *


99% of all tight low lows are build by dirty money....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 3 2011, 11:04 AM~20475311
> *99% of all tight low lows are build by dirty money....
> *


 :wow: i wash-s my duckets homie... :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

WHAT UP WALLY. THE RAG IS IN THE SHOP. WATCH FOR THE SURPRISE. :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 3 2011, 11:38 AM~20475547
> *WHAT UP WALLY. THE RAG IS IN THE SHOP. WATCH FOR THE SURPRISE.  :biggrin:
> *


ok homie, come correct...you know already :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

YOU KNOOOOOW. LOOKING FOR A GOOD CHROMER TO CHROME THE RACK.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 1 2011, 08:46 AM~20458339
> *x2 and to add to what you said...
> Some one should abort that abomination ...being a copy cat should not be praised. Nothing original about STEALING some one else s vision and calling it yours.
> Homie says he built it out of respect? Respect would be to not try and copy it. Respect would be to use it as inspiration for your own vision. Respect would be to pick up the phone and reach out to the Majestic CC and let them know you`re attempting to replicate one of their flagship cars, and to make sure that was cool...respect would be all of those things.
> *


Imitation is the highest form of flattery...

And if you look close, it ain't identical... 

It's his car and his chips... He's not disrespecting anyone... He's just doin his own thing...


----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what up Wally


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 3 2011, 03:16 PM~20475829
> *
> And if you look close, it ain't identical...
> 
> *


HE TRYED TO COPY THE PAINT REAL BAD LOL


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 3 2011, 12:16 PM~20475829
> *Imitation is the highest form of flattery...
> 
> And if you look close, it ain't identical...
> 
> It's his car and his chips... He's not disrespecting anyone... He's just doin his own thing...
> *



not how I see it, ask permission first out of respect

it ain't a written rule or law, it's called respect

if he reached out and got the approval , sure why not, but he did not, 

so fuck that bootlegger


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 12:33 PM~20475934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


DAMN WALLY WHEN YOU GONA BRING IT BACK BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20476162
> *what up Wally
> *


ah shucks, homie....i ain"t telling


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 3 2011, 01:37 PM~20476361
> *DAMN WALLY WHEN YOU GONA BRING IT BACK BIG HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


when gas go back to 2.50 a gal :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 03:23 PM~20477045
> *when gas go back to 2.50 a gal :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :rant:


----------



## $ 68 $

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 02:23 PM~20477045
> *when gas go back to 2.50 a gal :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 12:33 PM~20475934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 3 2011, 12:46 PM~20475207
> *i wood-n trust you to go across the street and buy a pack of newports :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 3 2011, 02:16 PM~20475829
> *Imitation is the highest form of flattery...
> 
> And if you look close, it ain't identical...
> 
> It's his car and his chips... He's not disrespecting anyone... He's just doin his own thing...
> *


DAMN ***** THAT MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT YOU SMOKING


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 3 2011, 12:16 PM~20475829
> *Imitation is the highest form of flattery...
> 
> And if you look close, it ain't identical...
> 
> It's his car and his chips... He's not disrespecting anyone... He's just doin his own thing...
> *


fuck flattery! somebody needs a clue on respect.... 

technically yes it's his car and money. but...

it will never be his idea. 
he will never have his own stamp on it.
it will always be looked at as a copy cat.

when people see it...Gangster and Santana will come to mind first.


"Hey look. That rag is clean!" 
"Yeah, that's the copy of Gangsters hard top, Santana from Majestics Compton chapter"


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 4 2011, 11:44 AM~20482877-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN ***** THAT MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT YOU SMOKING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the best homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 09:26 AM~20489191
> *fuck flattery! somebody needs a clue on respect....
> 
> technically yes it's his car and money. but...
> 
> it will never be his idea.
> he will never have his own stamp on it.
> it will always be looked at as a copy cat.
> 
> when people see it...Gangster and Santana will come to mind first.
> "Hey look. That rag is clean!" "Yeah, that's the copy of Gangsters hard top, Santana from Majestics Compton chapter"
> *


And yea, so what if they say that???

I don't see the problem here... IT'S A CAR PEOPLE... Dayum! It ain't like someone stole your social security #

I can't speak for Gangster, but I'm pretty sure there's more important things in the world to worry about then some patterns on a 64...

But you know............


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 02:33 PM~20475934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Sappenin Wally...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 5 2011, 10:27 AM~20489565
> *Sappenin Wally...
> *


OH WALLY.. DAT FOOL GOT ARTHRITIS IN THE BUTT CHEEKS :0


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 07:26 AM~20489191
> *fuck flattery! somebody needs a clue on respect....
> 
> technically yes it's his car and money. but...
> 
> it will never be his idea.
> he will never have his own stamp on it.
> it will always be looked at as a copy cat.
> 
> when people see it...Gangster and Santana will come to mind first.
> "Hey look. That rag is clean!"
> "Yeah, that's the copy of Gangsters hard top, Santana from Majestics Compton chapter"
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 6 2011, 10:33 AM~20497378-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU GONNA LEARN TO STFU :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 6 2011, 10:34 AM~20497384
> *FOOL, PAISLEY PATTERNS HAVE BEEN OUT FOR YEARS :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 6 2011, 09:40 AM~20497112
> *DID U ASK PERMISSION TO COPY SANTANA TOP FROM UR PRES. IF U DIDNT UR DISRESPECTING UR CLUB LOL..
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


WALLY DOG IS A OG FOO


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the original Santana 64..... :biggrin: 

and for the i cant believe its not butter rag santana well you know :uh:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20497092
> *u dam mofos still on that rag 64 nuts dam its gana cruise the streets weather u like it or not u dam haters a bet the owner of the car is just laughing at all ur guys stupid comments of respect in crap....... this shits old as fuck already santana is probley gone by now plus it's in japan maybe destroyed frm that quake they had so if i was u dum dums i would show respect to the rag 64...... and how do u mofos now if he tried to copy it wat if he just paying respect to santana maybe thats his favorite car dam when are these people gana learn............
> *



Sorry you don't know what it means to have originality....and to be honest from looking at your boys cars they ALL look like cars that were already built..the Rag 63...Seen that in Boyz in the Hood....the 62..looks just like "99 problems" minus the jay mural...and now for his masterpiece....the Rag Tana..wow...lol...money don't buy you originality homie....cant wait to see that rose themed rag 4 he got in the works..


----------



## DamnGina

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 8 2011, 07:59 AM~20506845
> *Sorry you don't know what it means to have originality....and to be honest from looking at your boys cars they ALL look like cars that were already built..the Rag 63...Seen that in Boyz in the Hood....the 62..looks just like "99 problems" minus the jay mural...and now for his masterpiece....the Rag Tana..wow...lol...money don't buy you originality homie....cant wait to see that rose themed rag 4 he got in the works..
> *


lol if the was plan white and he did the same ok kool but you took the same design and everything maybe added alil detail blah blah bullshit but still thats a no no now stick your hand out and slap your self in da face but.......the car is already out i cant wait to see it @ the shows lol if it makes it out of a show in piece


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 7 2011, 10:49 AM~20502647
> *U MAD LOL....................... :biggrin: THIS IS TO FUNNY I'LL SHUT UP WHEN U LEARN TO STOP HATING ON THE RAG 64.....................
> *


YEAH YEAH YEAH :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 7 2011, 10:51 AM~20502658
> *U WANNA A COOKIE FOR KNOWING THAT LOL..
> *


BEER WOULD BE NICE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 08:21 AM~20496712
> *OH WALLY.. DAT FOOL GOT ARTHRITIS IN THE BUTT CHEEKS :0
> *


stfu and go buy a chevy befo you speak on anything..ole $#@^% :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 5 2011, 08:27 AM~20489565
> *Sappenin Wally...
> *


 :wave: ducking and dod-gen thee's haters :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 6 2011, 09:40 AM~20497112
> *DID U ASK PERMISSION TO COPY SANTANA TOP FROM UR PRES. IF U DIDNT UR DISRESPECTING UR CLUB LOL..
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: what club you say you in???........


----------



## six 2

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 11 2011, 11:37 AM~20530084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 11 2011, 01:23 PM~20530000
> *stfu  and go buy a chevy befo you speak on anything..ole bitch-ass negra :uh:
> *


***** I'MA CADDY MAN, I ROLL HOGGS


----------



## six 2

RAG GOING IN THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK. IT'S GETTING A WRAP RIGHT NOW.


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2011, 11:53 AM~20530202
> ****** I'MA CADDY MAN, I ROLL HOGGS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2011, 11:53 AM~20530202
> ****** I'MA CADDY MAN, I ROLL HOGGS
> *


hogg on thee's nuts........ole nuckle head :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by six 2_@May 11 2011, 11:54 AM~20530207
> *RAG GOING IN THE PAINT SHOP NEXT WEEK. IT'S GETTING A WRAP RIGHT NOW.
> *


 :biggrin: MAJESTICS COMPTON.........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' wally...much love bro...hope all is well


----------



## The BIG M Biker

*Hello Wally* :wave:


----------



## $ 68 $

Sup Wally :h5:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20530013
> *:wave: ducking and dod-gen thee's haters :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 07:26 AM~20489191
> *fuck flattery! somebody needs a clue on respect....
> 
> technically yes it's his car and money. but...
> 
> it will never be his idea.
> he will never have his own stamp on it.
> it will always be looked at as a copy cat.
> 
> when people see it...Gangster and Santana will come to mind first.
> "Hey look. That rag is clean!"
> "Yeah, that's the copy of Gangsters hard top, Santana from Majestics Compton chapter"
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 8 2011, 06:59 AM~20506845
> *Sorry you don't know what it means to have originality....and to be honest from looking at your boys cars they ALL look like cars that were already built..the Rag 63...Seen that in Boyz in the Hood....the 62..looks just like "99 problems" minus the jay mural...and now for his masterpiece....the Rag Tana..wow...lol...money don't buy you originality homie....cant wait to see that rose themed rag 4 he got in the works..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 11 2011, 02:40 PM~20531261
> *whats hatnin' wally...much love bro...hope all is well
> *


doing good ......... :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 11 2011, 11:33 PM~20535338
> *Sup Wally  :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chino_1

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FREE G


----------



## The BIG M Biker

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 12:33 PM~20475934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## El Neto 213

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 3 2011, 12:33 PM~20475934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


TTT to OG Wally Dogg


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 20 2011, 10:14 PM~20597255
> *TTT to OG Wally Dogg
> *


what up big dog...... :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 20 2011, 10:16 PM~20597268
> *what up big dog...... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP WALLY


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 21 2011, 07:25 AM~20598411
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT UP WALLY
> *


 :biggrin: the price of bread and butter....damm  ,


----------



## wally dogg

me three wheeling in 1998 next to G's rag four :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TTT for G


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 21 2011, 06:11 PM~20600481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me three wheeling in  1998  next to G's rag four :biggrin:
> *


GOTZ MUCH LUV FOR THE DOGG.. WALLY THAT IZ


----------



## $ 68 $

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 21 2011, 03:11 PM~20600481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me three wheeling in  1998  next to G's rag four :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 21 2011, 12:42 AM~20597076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice pic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt for the REAL SANTANA :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 21 2011, 07:25 AM~20598411
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT UP WALLY
> *


SAME OH SHIT HOMIE


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 23 2011, 05:03 PM~20612606
> *ttt for the REAL SANTANA :biggrin:
> *












YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......


----------



## twin60

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 12:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


the ragtana is clean idgaf wat anybody says


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by twin60_@May 24 2011, 09:07 AM~20617287
> *the ragtana is clean idgaf wat anybody says
> *


YEAH IT'S CLEAN, BUT STILL FUCK 'EM!


----------



## twin60

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2011, 07:26 AM~20617370
> *YEAH IT'S CLEAN, BUT STILL FUCK 'EM!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 03:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


TAKING IT TO A SHOW IN YOUR CITY DONT COUNT LOL TAKE IT TO SOUTHERN CALI SHOW OR TAKE IT TO THE COMPTON COLLAGE SHOW LOL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 02:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

Lookin good..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

ya'll stop wit the mf stuff.....i must say the pic looks good this car is gonna get a few trohpys i bet....187 you in philly ..how you gonna speak on ANYTHING here.... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OF COURSE IT LOOKS GOOD CUZ IT WAS G`s IDEA


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 09:31 AM~20617976
> *OF COURSE IT LOOKS GOOD CUZ IT WAS G`s IDEA
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 24 2011, 11:26 AM~20617947
> *ya'll stop wit the mf stuff.....i must say the pic looks good this car is gonna get a few trohpys i bet....187 you in philly ..how you gonna speak on ANYTHING here.... :uh:
> *


Well said Wally... Hope all's cool in LA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 24 2011, 11:26 AM~20617947
> *ya'll stop wit the mf stuff.....i must say the pic looks good this car is gonna get a few trohpys i bet....187 you in philly ..how you gonna speak on ANYTHING here.... :uh:
> *


BECAUSE I'M I RIDER.. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE IN CALI TO HAVE AN OPINION :uh: 

BUT YEAH, I'MA LEAVE IT ALONE.. THAT'S THAT MAN'S SHIT, LET HIM ENJOY IT, AND I'LL ENJOY MY SHIT.. WHETHER I'M IN THE EAST OR THE WEST


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 12:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


it doesn't matter where you take it. that rag will always live in the shadow of the REAL SANTANA.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 01:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

get's no respect like Rodney Dangerfield!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 03:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:twak:


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 09:31 AM~20617976
> *OF COURSE IT LOOKS GOOD CUZ IT WAS G`s IDEA
> *


LOL THIS GUY THERE A MAJESTICS CLUB HERE PLUS LIKE I TOLD U BEFORE STOP BEING A CHEERLEADER YOUR BORING ME TO DEATH WITH UR STUPID LOVE COMMENTS TO G DAM U ONE GAY ASS MUTHA FUCKA..........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 25 2011, 12:02 AM~20622685
> *LOL THIS GUY THERE A MAJESTICS CLUB HERE PLUS LIKE I TOLD U BEFORE STOP BEING A CHEERLEADER YOUR BORING ME TO DEATH WITH UR STUPID LOVE COMMENTS TO G DAM U ONE GAY ASS MUTHA FUCKA..........
> *


there mite be a chapter there but its not the compton chapter tho big differance young grasshopper,you need to grow up and learn how to respect


----------



## JRO

:roflmao: @ the poser car.


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 12:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


 :| :|


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 09:37 PM~20622960
> *there mite be a chapter there but its not the compton chapter tho big differance young grasshopper,you need to grow up and learn how to respect
> *


YOUNG HA ILL NEVER HAVE RESPECT 4 A INTERNET THUG AND A HATER....... SORRY I ONLY RESPECT REAL FOOS NOT FAKE ONES.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 25 2011, 04:00 AM~20624164
> *YOUNG HA ILL NEVER HAVE RESPECT 4 A INTERNET THUG AND A HATER....... SORRY I ONLY RESPECT REAL FOOS NOT FAKE ONES.............. :biggrin:
> *


sounds like you :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 25 2011, 12:37 AM~20622960-->
> 
> 
> 
> there mite be a chapter there but its not the compton chapter tho big differance young grasshopper,you need to grow up and learn how to respect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@May 25 2011, 07:11 AM~20624403
> *sounds like you :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


YO BUSTA ASS NEEDS TO TAKE YO OWN ADVICE AND GROW UP. THA ONLY REAL POSTIVE OUTCOME WOULD BE IF YOU DROVE THAT COPY CAT SIX FO OFF A MUFUKIN CLIFF, YOU FELL ME BRUH?


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 24 2011, 03:37 AM~20616504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......
> *


SO NOT ONLY IS YALL SOME COPY CATS, BUT YOU A NAME DROPPER TO?


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 25 2011, 04:11 AM~20624403
> *sounds like you :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


sorry i aint fake and i aint a hater im one of the realest mutha fuckas u will ever know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: :nono:


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 25 2011, 06:42 AM~20624804
> *SO NOT ONLY IS YALL SOME COPY CATS, BUT YOU A NAME DROPPER TO?
> *





























































































DO WE LOOK LIKE COPY CATS TO U ***** THESE ARE JUS SUM OF THE LOWRIDERS OUUT OF FRESNO *****


----------



## LOWRIDER559




----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 04:05 AM~20631435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO WE LOOK LIKE COPY CATS TO U ***** THESE ARE JUS SUM OF THE LOWRIDERS OUUT OF FRESNO *****
> *


I'M TALKIN BOUT YOU AND DAT KOPY KAT. WHICH ONE IS YO CAR FOOL? YOU POSTING RIDE THAT BELONG TO OTHER PEOPLE. SO NOW, YOU A NAME DROPPING COPY CAT THAT BE PERPETRATING AND POSTING SOMEONE ELSE'S RIDE. DO U HAVE A CAR?


----------



## lowlowlow

:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 26 2011, 05:09 AM~20631690
> *I'M TALKIN BOUT YOU AND DAT KOPY KAT. WHICH ONE IS YO CAR FOOL? YOU POSTING RIDE THAT BELONG TO OTHER PEOPLE.  SO NOW, YOU A NAME DROPPING COPY CAT THAT BE PERPETRATING AND POSTING SOMEONE ELSE'S RIDE. DO U HAVE A CAR?
> *







































HERE YOU GO THESE ARE MINE THE BLACK ONE IS MY PROJECT THIS SUMMER..........


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 26 2011, 05:09 AM~20631690
> *I'M TALKIN BOUT YOU AND DAT KOPY KAT. WHICH ONE IS YO CAR FOOL? YOU POSTING RIDE THAT BELONG TO OTHER PEOPLE.  SO NOW, YOU A NAME DROPPING COPY CAT THAT BE PERPETRATING AND POSTING SOMEONE ELSE'S RIDE. DO U HAVE A CAR?
> *












AND I AINT NO COPY KAT CAT MUTHA FUKA JUS CUZ IM FROM FRESNO I'M A COPY KAT HA WTF


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 10:35 AM~20632497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO THESE ARE MINE THE BLACK ONE IS MY PROJECT THIS SUMMER..........
> *


STR8T GARBAGE!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 26 2011, 10:40 AM~20633182
> *STR8T GARBAGE!!
> *


LOL U FUNNY HATER


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2011, 11:35 AM~20633520
> *:roflmao:
> *


I THINK HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR CADDY LOL CUZ MINE LOOKS BETTER THEN UR WACK ASS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 26 2011, 10:40 AM~20633182
> *STR8T GARBAGE!!
> *


IT'S FUNNY HOW U TALK BUT WERES YOUR CAR HAVENT SEEN ANY PICS


----------



## Maximus1959

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 12:11 PM~20633782
> *IT'S FUNNY HOW U TALK BUT WERES YOUR CAR HAVENT SEEN ANY PICS
> *


Post up pictures of your green 63 or 64 in your layitlow photo. Looks like you built a really nice car. I like the two-tone green.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 26 2011, 12:14 PM~20633802
> *Post up pictures of your green 63 or 64 in your layitlow photo. Looks like you built a really nice car. I like the two-tone green.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 03:10 PM~20633774
> *I THINK HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR CADDY LOL CUZ MINE LOOKS BETTER THEN UR WACK ASS SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


my rust bucket project impala is worth more than your whole car homie get real lol


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 12:11 PM~20633782
> *IT'S FUNNY HOW U TALK BUT WERES YOUR CAR HAVENT SEEN ANY PICS
> *


i seen it and its a clean caddy :werd:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559+May 26 2011, 11:35 AM~20632497-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a pic with the trunk open.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@May 26 2011, 03:14 PM~20633802
> *Post up pictures of your green 63 or 64 in your layitlow photo. Looks like you built a really nice car. I like the two-tone green.
> *


Its not a real car. Its a car on Xbox.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

On the real, you guys need to chill on this topic. Keep this about the Santana and nothing else. 

There's a lot of riders out here in Cali that know each other and have friends that know just about every California rider that's been posting in here. So let's stop with all the agitating before words get exchanged else where between whomever. Lowriding is not about drama. It's about enjoying this cars and giving respect to the next rider doing his thang. 

As for the dude in Fresno, look bro, if that rag ain't your car stop trying to push it on the guys that got that love and respect for G and his old car. Start your OWN TOPIC about THAT CAR if you insist. Don't do it here ok. Also, if that's not your car, your just fronting off the owner....when he might actually be ignorant to all the layitlow non-sense and may actually be a good dude. 

Let's stay on topic about the Santana. Minorities always have a tendency to put each other down, and this has to stop. G is aware of this situation and he's charged it to the game and is keeping it moving with something better down the line.


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2011, 01:04 PM~20634124
> *my rust bucket project impala is worth more than your whole car homie get real lol
> *





























umm who said i just have to regals dawg i also have a 63 impala that got passed down to me recently by my dad all original super sport excpect for the d's have the stocks to it and no hydros so u get real homie u got nada on me son..........


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 26 2011, 01:23 PM~20634251
> *Post a pic with the trunk open.
> Its not a real car. Its a car on Xbox.
> *


i hAVE SUM JUST GOT TO GET THEM OFF MY STUPID CAMERA


----------



## LOWRIDER559

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 26 2011, 01:57 PM~20634444
> *On the real, you guys need to chill on this topic. Keep this about the Santana and nothing else.
> 
> There's a lot of riders out here in Cali that know each other and have friends that know just about every California rider that's been posting in here. So let's stop with all the agitating before words get exchanged else where between whomever. Lowriding is not about drama. It's about enjoying this cars and giving respect to the next rider doing his thang.
> 
> As for the dude in Fresno, look bro, if that rag ain't your car stop trying to push it on the guys that got that love and respect for G and his old car. Start your OWN TOPIC about THAT CAR if you insist. Don't do it here ok. Also, if that's not your car, your just fronting off the owner....when he might actually be ignorant to all the layitlow non-sense and may actually be a good dude.
> 
> Let's stay on topic about the Santana. Minorities always have a tendency to put each other down, and this has to stop. G is aware of this situation and he's charged it to the game and is keeping it moving with something better down the line.
> *


IM NOT PUSHING IT ON ANYBODY JUST THIS DUDE CRAWING 64 WENT ON THE HOMIES TOPIC OF THE RAG AND STARTED TALKING SHIT TO EVERYBODY FROM FRESNO ABOUT THE RAG. I HAD GOT OVER THIS FOR THE LONGEST JUST DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE CANT GET OVER THE FACT THAT THE OWNER MADE THE RAG IN RESPECTS TO SANTANA MY HOMIE TOLD ME THAT HIS UNCLE MADE IT CUZ THAT WAS HIS DREAM TO MAKE A 64 KINDA LIKE SANTANA BUT IN HIS OWN WAY. AND FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM MY HOMIE HIS UNCLE IS A GOOD RESPECTFUL PERSON.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 26 2011, 12:57 PM~20634444
> *On the real, you guys need to chill on this topic. Keep this about the Santana and nothing else.
> 
> There's a lot of riders out here in Cali that know each other and have friends that know just about every California rider that's been posting in here. So let's stop with all the agitating before words get exchanged else where between whomever. Lowriding is not about drama. It's about enjoying this cars and giving respect to the next rider doing his thang.
> 
> As for the dude in Fresno, look bro, if that rag ain't your car stop trying to push it on the guys that got that love and respect for G and his old car. Start your OWN TOPIC about THAT CAR if you insist. Don't do it here ok. Also, if that's not your car, your just fronting off the owner....when he might actually be ignorant to all the layitlow non-sense and may actually be a good dude.
> 
> Let's stay on topic about the Santana. Minorities always have a tendency to put each other down, and this has to stop. G is aware of this situation and he's charged it to the game and is keeping it moving with something better down the line.
> *


i agree with you CF but as everyone would like to keep this topic straight santana. the topic for the rag would like the same courtesy. aside from all the respect, originality comments. the homie built the car and theres nothing anyone can say to change that. he built that car as HIS show of respect for a car he likes. theres a few people who cannot comprehend that. which has lead up to all the non-sense being said on both topics. the best solution for both sides is to ignore all the shit talking post. at the end of the day...there just cars


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Str8 Klownin

this sums it up

:ugh: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :inout: :inout: :inout: :0


----------



## SPOOK82

SANTANA IS JUST SUCH A BAD ASS INSPERATION


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

''On the real, you guys need to chill on this topic. Keep this about the Santana and nothing else''. 
x2


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT 64 WAS THA SHIT AND ON THE STREETS NO CRYING ABOUT MY PAINT OR SHIT LIKE THAT G' IS A TRU RIDER AND I NO WHEN HE GETS HOME HE WILL BE BACK DOIN IT AGAIN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2011, 07:02 PM~20636326
> *i agree with you CF but as everyone would like to keep this topic straight santana. the topic for the rag would like the same courtesy. aside from all the respect, originality comments. the homie built the car and theres nothing anyone can say to change that. he built that car as HIS show of respect for a car he likes. theres a few people who cannot comprehend that. which has lead up to all the non-sense being said on both topics. the best solution for both sides is to ignore all the shit talking post. at the end of the day...there just cars
> *


Thats fine and all but this ain't his topic/page. This is The Santana's page.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 03:28 PM~20635045
> *IM NOT PUSHING IT ON ANYBODY JUST THIS DUDE CRAWING 64 WENT ON THE HOMIES TOPIC OF THE RAG AND STARTED TALKING SHIT TO EVERYBODY FROM FRESNO ABOUT THE RAG. I HAD GOT OVER THIS FOR THE LONGEST JUST DONT LIKE WHEN PEOPLE CANT GET OVER THE FACT THAT THE OWNER MADE THE RAG IN RESPECTS TO SANTANA MY HOMIE TOLD ME THAT HIS UNCLE MADE IT CUZ THAT WAS HIS DREAM TO MAKE A 64 KINDA LIKE SANTANA BUT IN HIS OWN WAY. AND FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM MY HOMIE HIS UNCLE IS A GOOD RESPECTFUL PERSON.
> *


 Look man, you stirred everything back up when you posted that rag at a show. You could have done that on another topic...

Make your own topic about that car.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 27 2011, 11:13 AM~20641275
> *Thats fine and all but this ain't his topic/page. This is The Santana's page.
> *


i understand that. but you got this 64 crawling guy in the homies topic doing the same shit. this other guy is doing to this topic.


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20643102
> *i understand that. but you got this 64 crawling guy in the homies topic doing the same shit. this other guy is doing to this topic.
> *


64CRAWLING = JAPANESE FUNDI.


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@May 26 2011, 02:11 PM~20633782
> *IT'S FUNNY HOW U TALK BUT WERES YOUR CAR HAVENT SEEN ANY PICS
> *


NOPE.. IT LOOKS A HOT MESS LIKE YOURS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 26 2011, 03:57 PM~20634444
> *On the real, you guys need to chill on this topic. Keep this about the Santana and nothing else.
> 
> There's a lot of riders out here in Cali that know each other and have friends that know just about every California rider that's been posting in here. So let's stop with all the agitating before words get exchanged else where between whomever. Lowriding is not about drama. It's about enjoying this cars and giving respect to the next rider doing his thang.
> 
> As for the dude in Fresno, look bro, if that rag ain't your car stop trying to push it on the guys that got that love and respect for G and his old car. Start your OWN TOPIC about THAT CAR if you insist. Don't do it here ok. Also, if that's not your car, your just fronting off the owner....when he might actually be ignorant to all the layitlow non-sense and may actually be a good dude.
> 
> Let's stay on topic about the Santana. Minorities always have a tendency to put each other down, and this has to stop. G is aware of this situation and he's charged it to the game and is keeping it moving with something better down the line.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## westcoastlowrider

:inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT for da homies from Santana......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2006, 07:37 PM~5647412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant get enough


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i cant c how this car keeps moving around, theres got to be recent pic of it in mainland now


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 29 2011, 08:17 AM~20650861
> *TTT for the Santana :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone know what plaque is in the back window?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if im not mistaken its ENERGY STYLE


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Everytime I see a picture of this car its like an American Icon for Lowriding. Its so weird, but it would be awesome if G were to buy this thing back and bring it back home!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:roflmao::roflmao:


BigVics58 said:


> :| :|


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

didnt the santana have chrome floor boards to?


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## AMB1800

i don't get it either hows theres NO pics of this car, allways the same pics from 10 years ago that show up, i mean japan is known for high technology shit but they got no camera's or what? :uh:

and yes it has chrome floor boards, i think he was one of the first to have them? :dunno:

someone on here said that the new owners repainted the santana or that it had some damage and they redid it but if its true???

anyway this is one of my favourite sixfour's and some true inspiration


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

$ 68 $ said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## 187PURE

AMB1800 said:


> i don't get it either hows theres NO pics of this car, allways the same pics from 10 years ago that show up, i mean japan is known for high technology shit but they got no camera's or what? :uh:
> 
> and yes it has chrome floor boards, i think he was one of the first to have them? :dunno:
> 
> someone on here said that the new owners repainted the santana or that it had some damage and they redid it but if its true???
> 
> anyway this is one of my favourite sixfour's and some true inspiration


TRUTH BE TOLD, I LIKE GANGSTER'S PARIDISE BETTER.. IT SEEMS LIKE THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN CALLED SANTANA SINCE A MURAL OF HIS DEAD HOMIES WAS ON THE TRUNK LID *RESPECT*


----------



## 187PURE

NOTHER THANG.. IF YOU TALK TO GANGSTER, YOU'LL SEE THAT HE IS A REAL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. NO EGO TRIPPIN BOUT HIM


----------



## 8t4mc

Ill be honest..When I first seen this car I thought to myself..Whats the hype about..the paint scheme is kinda ugley...But after lookin at it over and over the more it grew on me and then relalized how bold they were to go with a white based car for the desigh..This car is frickin baddass..I cant get enough of it..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::h5:


Wickeddragon68 said:


> Everytime I see a picture of this car its like an American Icon for Lowriding. Its so weird, but it would be awesome if G were to buy this thing back and bring it back home!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Skim

8t4mc said:


> Ill be honest..When I first seen this car I thought to myself..Whats the hype about..the paint scheme is kinda ugley...But after lookin at it over and over the more it grew on me and then relalized how bold they were to go with a white based car for the desigh..This car is frickin baddass..I cant get enough of it..


 u a damn fool lol


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

I THINK THAT KOO OF THAT DUDE TO HOLD ON TO IT FOR GANGSTER I DO HOPE HE GIVE IT BACK TO HIM SHIT I HOPE HE GETS BOTH RIDES BACK SANTANA TO PROPS FOR THE VIDEO POST HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Skim said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

MAN IT'S LIKE THIS, AND I CAN KEEP SAYING IT TIL I'M BLUE IN THE FACE.. CARS COME AND GO;; WE SAW AND ENJOYED BOTH CARS AS GANGSTER DID;; THE MAN IS KNOWLEDGABLE AND INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO BUILD TWO MORE AND THEN SOME.. STOP CRYING ABOUT SANTANA BEING OUT OF THE STATES


----------



## Skim

i didnt see no one crying


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> i didnt see no one crying


NAW NOT LIKE THAT.. JUST WHEN PEOPLE BE LIKE "AW, THEY SHOULD GIVE THE CARS BACK".. BEIN A REAL *****, WOULD YOU WANT THEM BACK?.. REAL ***** WOULD JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE, BETTER ONE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> NAW NOT LIKE THAT.. JUST WHEN PEOPLE BE LIKE "AW, THEY SHOULD GIVE THE CARS BACK".. BEIN A REAL *****, WOULD YOU WANT THEM BACK?.. REAL ***** WOULD JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE, BETTER ONE


i think he was referring to the speaker saying that if G wanted it back would he show him that kinda love and the new owner said yes he would, that he feels that he's just the care taker while G is away. Im pretty sure G is gonna be ready to move to bigger and better when he comes home


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> i think he was referring to the speaker saying that if G wanted it back would he show him that kinda love and the new owner said yes he would, that he feels that he's just the care taker while G is away. Im pretty sure G is gonna be ready to move to bigger and better when he comes home


----------



## 187PURE

AND NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE WHEN I SAY "CRYING".. IT'S JUST THAT THE MAN HAS HANDS AND A BRAIN TO BUILD MORE CARS WHEN HE HITS THE TURF


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## The BIG M Biker

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

Skim said:


>


well his pussy rate went up with the car!! lol


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao::roflmao:


HUEY HEFNER said:


> well his pussy rate went up with the car!! lol


----------



## CHELADAS75

LOWRIDER559 said:


> AND I AINT NO COPY KAT CAT MUTHA FUKA JUS CUZ IM FROM FRESNO I'M A COPY KAT HA WTF


 

get the fuck outta here with all that garbage. makin yourself look like a damm fool.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama:


CHELADAS75 said:


> get the fuck outta here with all that garbage. makin yourself look like a damm fool.


----------



## Skim

lol right


----------



## 187PURE

LOL


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## toons

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

ITS AMAZING THE IMPACT THIS CAR HAS ON PEOPLE.....BRINGS OUT THE HATE.....THE GOOD....THE BAD...AND EVERYTHING ELSE IN PEOPLE......


----------



## Skim

ol' dr. phil ass nikka ^^^


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> ol' dr. phil ass nikka ^^^


leave me alone skim!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Skim said:


> ol' dr. phil ass nikka ^^^


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Cant wait for G to come home!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## OKJessie

Pay attention....you'll see g's blue 64 hopper around 2:15


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> ol' dr. phil ass nikka ^^^


Listen here mod boy! Lol


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## OGUNLIMITED

Thats some good shit Skim!!!!! People dont know this but I was born in Okinawa. Left when I was 4. Down for the Oki's!!! lol


----------



## El Neto 213

SOLO-STYLE said:


>


big punchy the biker 4:19 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:inout:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


>


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTMT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

when is he comin out??


----------



## Skim

next year


----------



## Tyrone

Skim said:


> next year


Early 2013.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

the last time i seen g he was in that blue 59


----------



## ars!n

Skim said:


>


damn I can't believe this guy is talking about redoing the hydros and takin out the chrome and puttin in carbon fiber. He's better off rollin a Scion


----------



## Lownslow302

ars!n said:


> damn I can't believe this guy is talking about redoing the hydros and takin out the chrome and puttin in carbon fiber. He's better off rollin a Scion


shoqws how much you know about carbon fiber:twak:


----------



## BIG DAWG

BigCeez said:


>


GG4 Engine!! :roflmao:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:inout:


----------



## ars!n

Lownslow302 said:


> shoqws how much you know about carbon fiber:twak:


please explain then :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

ars!n said:


> please explain then :dunno:


stronger than steel


----------



## ars!n

Lownslow302 said:


> stronger than steel


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lownslow302 said:


> carbon fiber looks gay


x 2


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:inout:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Lownslow302 said:


> stronger than steel


Either way it doesn't belong on the car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

they ment fiber glass homies


----------



## Lownslow302

Bigjxloc said:


> Either way it doesn't belong on the car.


even if it makes it better what are you stupid? they wrap the insides of verts with carbon fiber there.

they believe in tradition but they also believe in moving forward with the times.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

what the fuck is a GG4 engine? is that some asian honda civic engine or something? :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Somebody save the santana from those asians and bring it home back to Cali where it belongs. :guns: they are better off fixing up there carbon fiber plastic honda civics and leave lowridin to us


----------



## Lownslow302

westcoastlowrider said:


> what the fuck is a GG4 engine? is that some asian honda civic engine or something? :dunno:


its a jet engine pendejo


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lownslow302 said:


> its a jet engine pendejo


wtf?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Anyone got pics of gangstas rag 64? the black one?


----------



## six 2

64 CRAWLING said:


> didnt the santana have chrome floor boards to?


 :yes:


----------



## six 2

LOWRIDER559 said:


> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......


MAN THAT SHIT LOOK FUCKED UP HOMIE. YOU MUTHA FUCKAS SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOUR SELF FOR COPING A ONE OF A KIND. DO SOMETHING FOR YOUR HOOD LIKE HE DID WITH THE SANTANA.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that was my whole point but they say im hating though lol


----------



## ULTRAMAN

ars!n said:


> damn I can't believe this guy is talking about redoing the hydros and takin out the chrome and puttin in carbon fiber. He's better off rollin a Scion


 Not same owners, Okinawa sold car to new owner in Tokyo Japan


----------



## 93lilmajestics

ha exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## 93lilmajestics

G going come out wit something better then the santana


----------



## Lownslow302

ULTRAMAN said:


> Not same owners, Okinawa sold car to new owner in Tokyo Japan


the new owner is the one who repainted it right


----------



## wsrider

Lownslow302 said:


> the new owner is the one who repainted it right


nope was repainted before sold, and only QP beacuse of damage but painted same sceme.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

wsrider said:


> nope was repainted before sold, and only QP beacuse of damage but painted same sceme.


i remeber seeing primered panels on it before but didnt they add a japanese theme to docs work


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

show pics where u see the pics


----------



## Lownslow302

64 CRAWLING said:


> show pics where u see the pics


them pics are buried in the japan thread


----------



## shoeone32

Lownslow302 said:


> i remeber seeing primered panels on it before but didnt they add a japanese theme to docs work


yo ****** ass dont even know? Doc...what you heard bout him...in a magazine...*****....the man was at my house smokin a joint.....his latest project is my yard....lownho....who dosent even own a lowlow....doc dont paint daewoo...or kona....or whatever **** like you drive.....get out the magazine and get on the street fuck boy


----------



## Lownslow302

shoeone32 said:


> yo ****** ass dont even know? Doc...what you heard bout him...in a magazine...*****....the man was at my house smokin a joint.....his latest project is my yard....lownho....who dosent even own a lowlow....doc dont paint daewoo...or kona....or whatever **** like you drive.....get out the magazine and get on the street fuck boy


the fuck you talking about you dumbass melon muncher:rofl:


----------



## shoeone32

Lownslow302 said:


> the fuck you talking about you dumbass melon muncher:rofl:


ya mamma you sheep fuckn hillbilly.....with you barbie pink kia......******


----------



## 187PURE

westcoastlowrider said:


> Somebody save the santana from those asians and bring it home back to Cali where it belongs. :guns: they are better off fixing up there carbon fiber plastic honda civics and leave lowridin to us


I SAY LEAVE IT WHERE IT IS.. IN MY OPINION, IT'S NOT EVEN THE SANTANA ANYMORE UNLESS IT'S HOME IN COMPTON


----------



## six 2

187PURE said:


> I SAY LEAVE IT WHERE IT IS.. IN MY OPINION, IT'S NOT EVEN THE SANTANA ANYMORE UNLESS IT'S HOME IN COMPTON


TRUE SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

six 2 said:


> TRUE SHIT :thumbsup:


:yessad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

this lownslow302 guy is on the japanese peoples dicks.


----------



## Lownslow302

westcoastlowrider said:


> this lownslow302 guy is on the japanese peoples dicks.


and youre on gangsters


----------



## shoeone32

westcoastlowrider said:


> this lownslow302 guy is on the japanese peoples dicks.


this dude is a klown...that dont even have a rider....gangsta would have slaped tha piss out if him...lamo...and this dude is a wood...like on that movie whiteboyz.....sitn around tha sticks pretending he on the lowrider scene....aint even saw one b4.........in real life..never hopped ...3wheeled....or layed a back bumper...


----------



## shoeone32

shoeone32 said:


> this dude is a klown...that dont even have a rider....gangsta would have slaped tha piss out if him...lamo...and this dude is a wood...like on that movie whiteboyz.....sitn around tha sticks pretending he on the lowrider scene....aint even saw one b4.........in real life..never hopped ...3wheeled....or layed a back bumper...


lownslow.....thats how he likes his sheep.......with a tall wheat field....


----------



## Lownslow302

shoeone32 said:


> this dude is a klown...that dont even have a rider....gangsta would have slaped tha piss out if him...lamo...and this dude is a wood...like on that movie whiteboyz.....sitn around tha sticks pretending he on the lowrider scene....aint even saw one b4.........in real life..never hopped ...3wheeled....or layed a back bumper...





shoeone32 said:


> lownslow.....thats how he likes his sheep.......with a tall wheat field....


i wouldnt be talking roadmaster riding crushed velvet king


----------



## Hairynuts

shoeone32 said:


> yo ****** ass dont even know? Doc...what you heard bout him...in a magazine...*****....the man was at my house smokin a joint.....his latest project is my yard....lownho....who dosent even own a lowlow....doc dont paint daewoo...or kona....or whatever **** like you drive.....get out the magazine and get on the street fuck boy


 This ****** lownslow said his ride was sittin on supremes. How the fuck? If he doesnt even have a car haaaa haaaa haaa. This mufugga is from delaware. Lol!


----------



## Bigjxloc

Just ignore him he's waiting for his model glue to dry.


----------



## ars!n

Either way I see it as a legend. certain cars should retire and left as is. Gypsy Rose, Stirctly Business, Punch 84, the Vegas Car ect.. Just my opinion. I know if I had bought Santana out of respect I would have left it as is or built something different using another Impala


----------



## shoeone32

You can put a snow plow on ...supremes???.....damn...is yo double wide on truspokes??????square from deleware......:


----------



## shoeone32

Lownslow302 said:


> i wouldnt be talking roadmaster riding crushed velvet king


i ride chevs&lac$....but a roadmaster beats that scion xb..you pulln up in...


----------



## shoeone32

Bigjxloc said:


> Just ignore him he's waiting for his model glue to dry.


snow plow model


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Hairynuts said:


> This ****** lownslow said his ride was sittin on supremes. How the fuck? If he doesnt even have a car haaaa haaaa haaa. This mufugga is from delaware. Lol!


:buttkick:


----------



## shoeone32

If your not a square?from deleware plz satnd up


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:guns:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> the fuck you talking about you dumbass melon muncher:rofl:


thats racist


----------



## ROBLEDO

westcoastlowrider said:


> this lownslow302 guy is on the japanese peoples dicks.


pay him no mind. he's a wannabe in this lowriding culture.


----------



## LOWRIDER559

YA YA WATEVER IT MIGHT BE FUCKED UP BUT ITS CLEAN ASS FUCK HA OWELL DEAL WITH IT.:thumbsup:559 RIDERS TTT.


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## macduece

Why is this thread still active? SMH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOWRIDER559 said:


> YA YA WATEVER IT MIGHT BE FUCKED UP BUT ITS CLEAN ASS FUCK HA OWELL DEAL WITH IT.:thumbsup:559 RIDERS TTT.


:loco:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

macduece said:


> Why is this thread still active? SMH


why wouldnt it be? TTT for the Santana!!!


----------



## six 2

LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC HOMIES :twak:


----------



## wsrider

:inout:


----------



## S.J convrt59

TrueOGcadi said:


> jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

uffin:


S.J convrt59 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

:wave:


----------



## OKJessie

wally dogg said:


> :wave:


Sup Mr wally....:wave:....hope your doing well.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Sup Mr wally....:wave:....hope your doing well.


yep, been kicking it wit DOC he doing a top the last week or so


----------



## OKJessie

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> yep, been kicking it wit DOC he doing a top the last week or so


That's what I'm talkin bout!!....I met Twin & D Mack at the Dallas TX show this past august....coo people!!


----------



## leg46y

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> yep, been kicking it wit DOC he doing a top the last week or so


heard he gave up because of health reasons.............


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:no:


leg46y said:


> heard he gave up because of health reasons.............


:no:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

SOLO-STYLE said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout!!....I met Twin & D Mack at the Dallas TX show this past august....coo people!!


:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

:inout:


----------



## 187PURE

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> :no::no:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman

That car really had 16 batteries


----------



## mr gonzalez

wat up wally


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

mr gonzalez said:


> wat up wally


the price of an ole english 40:angry:


----------



## BigVics58

65chevyman said:


> That car really had 16 batteries


no that was only for pictures


----------



## six 2

SOLO-STYLE said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout!!....I met Twin & D Mack at the Dallas TX show this past august....coo people!!


MAN HOMIE DON'T LET TWINN AND D-MAC FOOL YOU. THEM ****** IS RUTHLESS. :biggrin: JUST KIDDING. :biggrin: TWINN AND D-MAC ARE COOL AS HELL AND NOT JUST SAYING THAT BECAUSE THE ARE OUR PRESIDENT AND VP. THEY PUT ALLOT OF WORK INTO THIS LOWRIDING GAME HOMIE. NOT TO MENTION WHAT THEY DO FOR THE COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

does twin still work at el camino college?


----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> does twin still work at el camino college?


you the po-leese? :ugh:


----------



## chevyone

ttt


----------



## six 2

wally dogg said:


> you the po-leese? :ugh:


:roflmao: ****** LOOKING FOR TWINN?:roflmao:


----------



## OKJessie

six 2 said:


> MAN HOMIE DON'T LET TWINN AND D-MAC FOOL YOU. THEM ****** IS RUTHLESS. :biggrin: JUST KIDDING. :biggrin: TWINN AND D-MAC ARE COOL AS HELL AND NOT JUST SAYING THAT BECAUSE THE ARE OUR PRESIDENT AND VP. THEY PUT ALLOT OF WORK INTO THIS LOWRIDING GAME HOMIE. NOT TO MENTION WHAT THEY DO FOR THE COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:


That's what its all about homie, Definetely putting what you can in for the less fortunate or just to show support on the block or your community....didn't get a chance to talk to them too long but I shook their hand & payed my respects & introduced myself. They'll be plenty of other shows to catch up though...:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

six 2 said:


> :roflmao: ****** LOOKING FOR TWINN?:roflmao:


:rofl:


----------



## Lowrider760

Big Rich said:


>


Niccce :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

six 2 said:


> LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC HOMIES :twak:


I heard that the foo's in Japan wrecked it. i don't know if it true, cause you know, seeing is believing and i haven't seen any pics of it wrecked. :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JUST CANT WAIT FOR G TO GET BACC HOME TO HIS FAM AND C WHAT HE GOING TO COME OUT WITH:thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> JUST CANT WAIT FOR G TO GET BACC HOME TO HIS FAM AND C WHAT HE GOING TO COME OUT WITH:thumbsup:


yea with all the 59's out there he's gonna have to come up up wit something else


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SHYT I DOUBT IT, THERE WAS SHIT LOADS OF 64S WHEN HE CAME OUT WITH SANTANA AND HE DID THAT!


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> SHYT I DOUBT IT, THERE WAS SHIT LOADS OF 64S WHEN HE CAME OUT WITH SANTANA AND HE DID THAT!










good point!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## dameon

i always felt in my heart that 64 shoulda been a rag 64 amagine santana 1964 impala convertiable


----------



## VALLEJO707

Found this today at a flea market.


----------



## six 2

VALLEJO707 said:


> Found this today at a flea market.


OH SHIT I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A COPY OF THAT HOMIE.


----------



## VALLEJO707




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dameon said:


> i always felt in my heart that 64 shoulda been a rag 64 amagine santana 1964 impala convertiable


I THINK BETTER HARDTOP, MORE GRAPHICS AND A MOONROOF


----------



## 187PURE

six 2 said:


> MAN HOMIE DON'T LET TWINN AND D-MAC FOOL YOU. THEM ****** IS RUTHLESS. :biggrin: JUST KIDDING. :biggrin: TWINN AND D-MAC ARE COOL AS HELL AND NOT JUST SAYING THAT BECAUSE THE ARE OUR PRESIDENT AND VP. THEY PUT ALLOT OF WORK INTO THIS LOWRIDING GAME HOMIE. NOT TO MENTION WHAT THEY DO FOR THE COMMUNITY. :thumbsup:


YEAH D-MAC IS REAL GOOD PEEPS. HE GOT ME THE HOOK-UP ON MY FIRST PAIR OF CHROME A-ARMS (TOP AND BOTTOM). I'LL NEVER FORGET THAT


----------



## Chino_1

ROBLEDO said:


> I heard that the foo's in Japan wrecked it. i don't know if it true, cause you know, seeing is believing and i haven't seen any pics of it wrecked. :dunno:


Spreading rumors is bad for la raza


----------



## ROBLEDO

Chino_1 said:


> Spreading rumors is bad for la raza


kick rocks danglang... :buttkick:


----------



## Chino_1

ROBLEDO said:


> kick rocks danglang... :buttkick:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

so when duz G get out?


----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> so when duz G get out?


soon


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## 1964dippin

Ttt,


----------



## manu samoa

westcoastlowrider said:


> what the fuck is a GG4 engine? is that some asian honda civic engine or something? :dunno:


El japo meant 'zz4 engine' = 350 crate motor 
They can't pronounce some english letters . Like how they say 'impara' and 'cadirrac'


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, click the link for more info below

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd​


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

dameon said:


> i always felt in my heart that 64 shoulda been a rag 64 amagine santana 1964 impala convertiable


for god's sake please don't make someone post "Ragtana" up again. There was a horrible attempt at the rag version of the car.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Doc said he need a car to do anyone interested hit me up


DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> for god's sake please don't make someone post "Ragtana" up again. There was a horrible attempt at the rag version of the car.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Doc looking for a car to do hit me up


----------



## 187PURE

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Doc said he need a car to do anyone interested hit me up


 THIS IS WHAT MAKES ME FRUSTRATED SOMETIMES.. HARD TO FIND PAINTERS LIKE DOC IN PHILLY:banghead:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fly him out there


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> fly him out there


WOULD COST A GRIP.. YOU CANT FLY A MAN OUT WITHOUT PROVIDING ROOM AND BOARD, MEALS, ETC.. THEN, YOU WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A SPOT FOR HIM TO DO THE WORK


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Yep


----------



## wally dogg

:wave:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

LOWRIDER559 said:


> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......


shits better than the original


----------



## BarneyRubble

MAKIN MONEY said:


> shits better than the original


X100 beautiful car


----------



## dameon




----------



## mattd

:thumbsup:


64 CRAWLING said:


> JUST CANT WAIT FOR G TO GET BACC HOME TO HIS FAM AND C WHAT HE GOING TO COME OUT WITH:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

:nicoderm:


----------



## cwb4eva

i thnk the china boys keepn it clean, itd b bttr tho if santana was bak n cali :yes: with g driving his baby


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 rag to the top....how can fake be dope...there is and only be one SANTANA....,trixs are for kids....


----------



## Wizzard

dameon said:


> i always felt in my heart that 64 shoulda been a rag 64 amagine santana 1964 impala convertiable


I have to disagree, the patterned roof on SANTANA flows better with the rest of the car then no roof at all.


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

MAKIN MONEY said:


> shits better than the original


You.hate black people....of course you would feel that way


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

FredFlinstone said:


> y u gotta turn it into a race thing brah?


Trust me.....he does.


----------



## 187PURE

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> 64 rag to the top....how can fake be dope...there is and only be one SANTANA....,trixs are for kids....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

FredFlinstone said:


> sounds like ur the racist 1 here


You're playing captain.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Ok, boys and girls back to the subject please...real quick..Doc told me he loved G rose back in the day it was done with a special paint gun..wow......


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Ttt


----------



## Lownslow302

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Ok, boys and girls back to the subject please...real quick..Doc told me he loved G rose back in the day *it was done with a special paint gun.*.wow......


????


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Lownslow302 said:


> ????


yea,the black stems that go around and around were done wit a special gun..so he sez


----------



## rickschaf

Are you talking about the cob web effect??


----------



## Lownslow302

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> yea,the black stems that go around and around were done wit a special gun..so he sez


 probably one of these


----------



## wally dogg

Umm...don,t know but the tip must of had a spinning tip?


----------



## regal ryda

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> yea,the black stems that go around and around were done wit a special gun..so he sez


don't qoute me but I coulda sworn I remember reading somewhere that a lot on that car was done with a marker, I dunno so dont quote me I'm probaly wrong


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

regal ryda said:


> don't qoute me but I coulda sworn I remember reading somewhere that a lot on that car was done with a marker, I dunno so dont quote me I'm probaly wrong


yea, that makes mor cents..but I think doc asked and was told that it was a gun that did it..I'll ask again I'll see him today he's doing a 64


----------



## payfred

six 2 said:


> JUST TALKED TO "G" FREEDOM IS NEAR. 2012. :biggrin:


:wow:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

G stands for Gangsta which means when hes out hes going to keep it gangsta!


----------



## wally dogg

Wickeddragon68 said:


> G stands for Gangsta which means when hes out hes going to keep it gangsta!


Yep


----------



## S.J convrt59

T
T
T
:nicoderm:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Doc said anybody that have plc s of any cars that he painted post them up here lets see what you got!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

here u go doc


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Thanks he will ce checking in to see


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool theres a badass 68 rag? im trying to dig up he did


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

more of this 1 checc


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Yea cuddy!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## S.J convrt59

64 CRAWLING said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

64 CRAWLING said:


>


Bams car never hit the streets clean as fuck!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

This is going to make him so happy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I HOPE IT DO HES GOING DOWN IN HISTORY AS 1 OF THE BEST TO DO IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Wit doc now he loving it!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

glade i could made his friday:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

Anybody got pictures of the 67 rag


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

boy.elusive said:


> Bams car never hit the streets clean as fuck!


WHY??


----------



## BigVics58

64 CRAWLING said:


>


thats clean, any more pics?


----------



## fesboogie

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHY??


x2 that shit is sick!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHY??


I dunno he always said it wasn't ready when i asked i have more pics of it I'm trying to post


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

boy.elusive said:


> I Dunn he always said it wasn't ready when i asked i have more pics of it I'm trying to post


Yep never seen that car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

UNLESS HES WAITIN FOR THE PAINT TO CURE? LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

wally dogg said:


> Umm...don,t know but the tip must of had a spinning tip?


that gun makes a spinning effect only other gun is a glass gun


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Lownslow302 said:


> that gun makes a spinning effect only other gun is a glass gun


Ok then!


----------



## fesboogie

64 CRAWLING said:


> UNLESS HES WAITIN FOR THE PAINT TO CURE? LOL


LOL


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:wave:


----------



## BigVics58

What do docs prices run for a patterned roof?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

if you have to ask>>>>>then>>>:roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58

:roflmao:


----------



## OKJessie

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> :wave:


Hey dog you going to the Traffic show? I'll be up there.


----------



## wally dogg

:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ROCCIN ROLL GANGSTER


----------



## fesboogie

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> :wave:


Whuts happenin' brotha!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

fesboogie said:


> Whuts happenin' brotha!!!


64 chevies.....


----------



## fesboogie

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> 64 chevies.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

BigVics58 said:


> What do docs prices run for a patterned roof?


I WOULD TRY TO CONTACT HIM AND SET UP AN APPOINTMENT. I'M SURE THERE'S SOMEBODY HERE ON THE FORUM THAT CAN PM YOU INFO


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

187PURE said:


> I WOULD TRY TO CONTACT HIM AND SET UP AN APPOINTMENT. I'M SURE THERE'S SOMEBODY HERE ON THE FORUM THAT CAN PM YOU INFO


What you should try and do is stfu


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> lol


Yea that foo trying to hook up doc wit someone he outa hook himself off this Web site


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:facepalm:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana!!!! 

So when is Gangsta getting out?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for the Santana!!!!
> 
> So when is Gangsta getting out?


2012;-)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## Skim

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> What you should try and do is stfu


:shocked:


----------



## leg46y

i must of missed something.....


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## S.J convrt59

64 CRAWLING said:


> I HOPE IT DO HES GOING DOWN IN HISTORY AS 1 OF THE BEST TO DO IT


:wow: DAMN! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> 2012;-)


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

Some pics anyone?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

LOWRIDER559 said:


> YOU MOFOS SAID IT WOULDNT MAKE IT OUT OF A CAR SHOW HERE IT IS MUTHA FUCKAS THERE WAS EVEN MAJESTICS MEMBERS THERE LOOKIN AT THE CAR SAYING IT LOOK GOOD I OVER HEARD THEM TALKING AND THAT CHAPTER IS THE DELANO CA MAJESTICS CHAPTER HA 64 RAG TO THE TOP.......



that fucker is dope!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh::ugh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

64 CRAWLING said:


> :uh::ugh:


y all the hate?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cuz its fake


----------



## cwb4eva

cant wait 2 c watt g builds when he gets released :fool2:


----------



## wally dogg

ONE8SEVEN said:


> y all the hate?


cause that car is a rip off of a cor that had motor,trunk krome everthang ...I say stop faking the funk.start over..paint the car pink and call it bitch move......


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

wally dogg said:


> cause that car is a rip off of a cor that had motor,trunk krome everthang ...I say stop faking the funk.start over..paint the car pink and call it bitch move......


u sound mad bro, I don't think it looks that close to santana, different colors nd all :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u sound mad bro, I don't think it looks that close to santana, different colors nd all :dunno:


Thats something Stevie wonder would say...kr


----------



## low4ever

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> 2012;-)


That's good news.:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u sound mad bro, I don't think it looks that close to santana, different colors nd all :dunno:


its obvious that homeboy jocced his style to tha maxx,he str8 violated on that 1:twak:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> its obvious that homeboy jocced his style to tha maxx,he str8 violated on that 1:twak:


 yep yep


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

64 CRAWLING said:


> its obvious that homeboy jocced his style to tha maxx,he str8 violated on that 1:twak:


so everyone who wants a 2 door fleetwood is a biter cuz topo did it first? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITS THE PAINT JOB AND IT WAS A 64 BUT WAS VERT BUT ITS JUST THE PRINCIBLE YOU DONT DO NO SHIT LIKE THAT BRA


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS THE PAINT JOB AND IT WAS A 64 BUT WAS VERT BUT ITS JUST THE PRINCIBLE YOU DONT DO NO SHIT LIKE THAT BRA


what about all the guys getting the 90 mouldings muraled on lacs, are they just biters of the undertaker? :dunno: or were they "inspired" by the undertaker? :dunno:


imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MAN U JUST DONT GET IT DONT U,I BET IF SOME 1 TRYD TO MAKE A COPY OF SMILEYS UNDERTAKER YOU WOULDNT THINK HE BE MADE OR U THINK HE BE FLATTERED? MAN U DONT GET NO PROPS AT ALL IF YOU BIT THERE STYLE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

64 CRAWLING said:


> MAN U JUST DONT GET IT DONT U,I BET IF SOME 1 TRYD TO MAKE A COPY OF SMILEYS UNDERTAKER YOU WOULDNT THINK HE BE MADE OR U THINK HE BE FLATTERED? MAN U DONT GET NO PROPS AT ALL IF YOU BIT THERE STYLE


i see lots of lacs with the 90 moldings muraled out, not the same color as the undertaker, but same basic idea

something like the vert on the last page different colors, same idea behind the patterning, i dont see what the big deal is

its like saying anyone with a patterned roof is a biter cuz they never did it first :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BUT THE DIFFERANCE IS THAT THEY SAID THEY COPIED THE SANTANA AND THEY DONT THINK ITS WRONG BUT ITS FUCCED UP ,I THINK,G DONT LIKE IT EITHER


----------



## Eazy

ONE8SEVEN said:


> what about all the guys getting the 90 mouldings muraled on lacs, are they just biters of the undertaker? :dunno: or were they "inspired" by the undertaker? :dunno:
> 
> 
> imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


I hear what you're saying but this is different... If someone tried to duplicate The Undertaker, hell, I'd be mad and its not even my shit.... But the key word in there is "duplicate".... You can go around "duplicate'n" somebody elses work, but you'd get nothing but clowned for it honestly. Everybody is gonna get a trunk mural or murals on moldings etc.. patterns everywhere etc.. but to try and do the exact same work is kinda out of pocket. I think everybody will laugh in the face of the fool who would try and build a "gypsy rose" down to the T like the original... Its just stuff you don't do.. At least thats my feelings on it. :dunno:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

ONE8SEVEN said:


> so everyone who wants a 2 door fleetwood is a biter cuz topo did it first? :dunno:


 quit


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Eazy said:


> I hear what you're saying but this is different... If someone tried to duplicate The Undertaker, hell, I'd be mad and its not even my shit.... But the key word in there is "duplicate".... You can go around "duplicate'n" somebody elses work, but you'd get nothing but clowned for it honestly. Everybody is gonna get a trunk mural or murals on moldings etc.. patterns everywhere etc.. but to try and do the exact same work is kinda out of pocket.* I think everybody will laugh in the face of the fool who would try and build a "gypsy rose" down to the T like the original*... Its just stuff you don't do.. At least thats my feelings on it. :dunno:


if im not mistaken, gypsy rose has been built twice




THE DOGGSTAR said:


> quit


:|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if im not mistaken, gypsy rose has been built twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|


It was built twice by the same person though.


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A VALID QUESTION.. DO YOU THINK G WILL GET BACK INTO THE HOP GAME WITH ALL THIS JUNK HOPPING AND CIRCUS CAR SHIT THAT'S GOING ON SINCE HE'S BEEN AWAY? OR DO YOU THINK HE'S RETIRED AND WILL JUST RIDE CLEAN?


----------



## wally dogg

here goes,.... i'm with or talk to Doc every day... he"s been in the hospital 5 times in the last 7 days...his days of doing cars is close to being over..i hope he gets well enough to get back but it don't look good i'm saying this to get some ideas of what we can do for him while we still can...throw some ideas at me i'm at a lost...but i want to show him a lot of people out ther care about him...ya feel me?


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## OKJessie

wally dogg said:


> here goes,.... i'm with or talk to Doc every day... he"s been in the hospital 5 times in the last 7 days...his days of doing cars is close to being over..i hope he gets well enough to get back but it don't look good i'm saying this to get some ideas of what we can do for him while we still can...throw some ideas at me i'm at a lost...but i want to show him a lot of people out ther care about him...ya feel me?


Wow...didn't know his health was upside down again, sorry to hear that wally! I will say this though.....Doc is truly an inspiration to me, not only as a painter but as a man who was never afraid to put out his style out there regardless of the feedback. He does it because he loves it & has a passion for it. Next year I'm gonna start working on laying some paint down & am truly inspired by this man. I really don't know what to say honestly, just hoping he pulls through ok. I'll think of something dog!


----------



## OKJessie

I got this off a pic nene posted up on a different topic. Recently Doc got down on his top!
GET WELL DOC!!!


----------



## regal ryda

wally dogg said:


> here goes,.... i'm with or talk to Doc every day... he"s been in the hospital 5 times in the last 7 days...his days of doing cars is close to being over..i hope he gets well enough to get back but it don't look good i'm saying this to get some ideas of what we can do for him while we still can...throw some ideas at me i'm at a lost...but i want to show him a lot of people out ther care about him...ya feel me?


I'm sorry to hear about Doc's condition as of late...as for ideas of things to do for him I say collect a lot of pics of all the work hes done over the years, painters with his style work and collage them, as to how he has completely took the lowrider scene to a whole new level, and changed the face of the lowrider world with the mind of his genious, everybody deserves to know that they in some way changed the world in some form or fashion, and he has definately done that....

Just an idea


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn doc get well man,hope you can continue doing what you do cuz you a living legend!! but if it have for you to stop doing paint to get well,your health is first doc,keep us updated,lost pops and moms going to hospital alot its a scary thing


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Doc's condition as of late...as for ideas of things to do for him I say collect a lot of pics of all the work hes done over the years, painters with his style work and collage them, as to how he has completely took the lowrider scene to a whole new level, and changed the face of the lowrider world with the mind of his genious, everybody deserves to know that they in some way changed the world in some form or fashion, and he has definately done that....
> 
> Just an idea


your talking about a scrap book. That would be nice a good scrap book person could make him one that would be out of this world


----------



## Judith48

That's not in anyway saying 'Santana' is/was better, but I think if Gangster didn't get locked up.


----------



## Judith48

That's not in anyway saying 'Santana' is/was better, but I think if Gangster didn't get locked up and had a chance to show the 'Santana' more and received the proper recognition it deserved.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i think all his friends/painters should get together and paint/graphic/mural a car dedicated to doc while hes still here blessed with us:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

SOLO-STYLE said:


> I got this off a pic nene posted up on a different topic. Recently Doc got down on his top!
> GET WELL DOC!!!


That stick in his mouth ain't gonna protect his lungs man. Shit his goatee is probably full off clearcoat and he thinks it turned gray from age and shit


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> here goes,.... i'm with or talk to Doc every day... he"s been in the hospital 5 times in the last 7 days...his days of doing cars is close to being over..i hope he gets well enough to get back but it don't look good i'm saying this to get some ideas of what we can do for him while we still can...throw some ideas at me i'm at a lost...but i want to show him a lot of people out ther care about him...ya feel me?


MAN.. SHOUT OUT AND BIG PROPS TO DOC.. MAD LOVE COMING ALL THE WAY FROM PHILADELPHIA, PA.. THERE'S ONLY A HAND FULL OF RIDERS IN THIS CITY.. YOU CAN LITERALLY COUNT 'EM ON ONE HAND.. BUT I STAY SCHOOLING FOOLS ABOUT DOC, THE LOS ANGELES LOWRIDING HISTORY, AND THE LIKE- ONE LOVE


----------



## PAT-RICK

Sad to hear the doc ain't doing well to me he is the best at what he does hope he gets better


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Hope DOC gets well soon, he needs to wear a mask while hes painting, whats the reason he had to go to the hospital Wally. :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hope DOC gets well soon, he needs to wear a mask while hes painting, whats the reason he had to go to the hospital Wally. :dunno:


 cant breath just brought him home he cant go anywhere close to paint anytime soon....stay tuned


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for DOC!!!!!!

the Santana would not have been what it is without his special touch........Not taking anything from Gangsta but you know what i mean


----------



## westcoastlowrider

HOPE DOC GETS WELL SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

wally dogg said:


> here goes,.... i'm with or talk to Doc every day... he"s been in the hospital 5 times in the last 7 days...his days of doing cars is close to being over..i hope he gets well enough to get back but it don't look good i'm saying this to get some ideas of what we can do for him while we still can...throw some ideas at me i'm at a lost...but i want to show him a lot of people out ther care about him...ya feel me?


Please keep us posted on how he's doing uce! . . He's a living legend, and Lord knows we are running short on them. Just putting it out there; maybe a show can be organized in his honor and displaying his own works of art and have the funds go to him for his hospital bills or rehabilitation, just a thought .

Any more videos or more pics that can be posted of the Man ?!!!


----------



## maximus63

FoolishinVegas said:


> Please keep us posted on how he's doing uce! . . He's a living legend, and Lord knows we are running short on them. Just putting it out there; maybe a show can be organized in his honor and displaying his own works of art and have the funds go to him for his hospital bills or rehabilitation, just a thought .
> 
> Any more videos or more pics that can be posted of the Man ?!!!


x63


----------



## wally dogg

maximus63 said:


> x63


 x64


----------



## manu samoa

Hang in there doc!!


----------



## 925rider

Bad ass painter


----------



## 187PURE

I WISH I HAD THE PRIVELEGE OF GETTING MY CAR BLESSED WITH THE DOCTOR'S WORK


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

well, you guys gotta help a homie now, Doc wants to ask if anybody can help him wit doe...he makes money painting cars and he's not doing anymore cars anytime soon...so ... as he said to me five makes ten two tens make a dub and so on and so on.. this is what im thinking i'll start a post and list who came threw wit a donation anybody wit a better way to get sum doe in his pocket for rent ..plez let me know....:dunno:


----------



## 8fifty

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> well, you guys gotta help a homie now, Doc wants to ask if anybody can help him wit doe...he makes money painting cars and he's not doing anymore cars anytime soon...so ... as he said to me five makes ten two tens make a dub and so on and so on.. this is what im thinking i'll start a post and list who came threw wit a donation anybody wit a better way to get sum doe in his pocket for rent ..plez let me know....:dunno:


sure ill donate twenty dollaz mayne
im bout to upload and you can print it
gud luk wif ur rent homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: WELL IM DOWN IF IT COMES TO THAT LET US KNOW MORE INFO FOR THOSE WHOS SERIOUS ABOUT IT


----------



## low4ever

I was just thinking today that sure wish a had some of Doc' s work on my car. That would be a dream come true. Get well OG


----------



## DKM ATX

Get better doc


----------



## DanielDucati

more info on making donations.......


----------



## STKN209

.MAN HIS ABILITY TO PAINT AND MAKE LOWRIDERS COM ALIVE IS AN ART IN IT SELF....I HOPE U PULL THREW AND GET HEALTHY ENOUGH TO DO YOUR ART AGAIN.......OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH YOU.....


----------



## wally dogg

STKN209 said:


> .MAN HIS ABILITY TO PAINT AND MAKE LOWRIDERS COM ALIVE IS AN ART IN IT SELF....I HOPE U PULL THREW AND GET HEALTHY ENOUGH TO DO YOUR ART AGAIN.......OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH YOU.....


Doc is doing a lot better


----------



## STKN209

wally dogg said:


> Doc is doing a lot better


THATS GOOD TO HEAR...BRO. TELL HIM HE GOTS LOVE FROM US UP HERE....


----------



## wally dogg

STKN209 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR...BRO. TELL HIM HE GOTS LOVE FROM US UP HERE....


will do....


----------



## Boy.HighClass

What up Wally ima hit u this week.on the lac/s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wally dogg said:


> Doc is doing a lot better


:h5:


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> Doc is doing a lot better


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva

id give him 1 of my lungs for a badass paint job, but then again its full of thc im sure:happysad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

stop bullsitting call me... did you get home safe.....i did....:rofl:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

cwb4eva said:


> id give him 1 of my lungs for a badass paint job, but then again its full of thc im sure:happysad:


not anymore......:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> stop bullsitting call me... did you get home safe.....i did....:rofl:


I don't remember I remember going to bobbys getting high then leaving lol I woke up in my bed so I guess so hahaha


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

we had coffee this morn. he doing real good...lets see if he can stay that wayuffin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

boy.elusive said:


> I don't remember I remember going to bobbys getting high then leaving lol I woke up in my bed so I guess so hahaha


you see me bone out of there ..when i saw the po po posted up....like a bank robber i was out of there....:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> you see me bone out of there ..when i saw the po po posted up....like a bank robber i was out of there....:biggrin:


Haha you went whodini homie I was like where the fuck he go.lol shit we did the same we shook all faded haha lucky they stay around the corner


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

boy.elusive said:


> Haha you went whodini homie I was like where the fuck he go.lol shit we did the same we shook all faded haha lucky they stay around the corner


:biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

Glad to hear he's doing better. I was in Compton a couple weeks ago & seen this 79 Lincoln that Doc painted in the early 90's . It belongs to the president but has a cracked frame. I'll have him send me a couple pics so i can post them! Keep pushin Doc! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangs

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/183944-pics-cars-doc-painted.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

187PURE said:


> NAW NOT LIKE THAT.. JUST WHEN PEOPLE BE LIKE "AW, THEY SHOULD GIVE THE CARS BACK".. BEIN A REAL *****, WOULD YOU WANT THEM BACK?.. REAL ***** WOULD JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE, BETTER ONE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Hmmm


----------



## Boy.HighClass

For homie wally dogg


----------



## Boy.HighClass

what's up wally and seeing this at the bar lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## mrsdirtyred

talk with doc today he is always worried about a job i told him to rest up and cars will be there when he gets better


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Anybody know how much longer till G gets out???? :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg

boy.elusive said:


> what's up wally and seeing this at the bar lol


Dam that car did speed Chan. And a mag spread and its a four door 
but its a circus act should post up next to the bearded lady tent....


----------



## Boy.HighClass

wally dogg said:


> Dam that car did speed Chan. And a mag spread and its a four door
> but its a circus act should post up next to the bearded lady tent....


Lol !!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt for DOC & G


----------



## God's Son2

I was privileged to grace the same lowrider magazine the G and Santana were featured in................ thats me 2nd from left


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## lowlowlow

is this a new pic?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## wally dogg

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> View attachment 467085


Looking good still......


----------



## ROBLEDO

wally dogg said:


> Looking good still......


Good to see Doc is feeling better. I posted this in the M Compton chapter topic but no ones been in there.


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## 187PURE

ROBLEDO said:


> Good to see Doc is feeling better. I posted this in the M Compton chapter topic but no ones been in there.
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:nicoderm:


----------



## OKJessie

ROBLEDO said:


> Good to see Doc is feeling better. I posted this in the M Compton chapter topic but no ones been in there.


Wally still rockin the "converse" :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

OKJessie said:


> Wally still rockin the "converse" :thumbsup:


 yep me and doc with THE CREATURE this weekend


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

no think those pics where took in 08


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> no think those pics where took in 08


You think wrong......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o so it was new??


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> o so it was new??


Pomona swap meet I saw them foos....


----------



## dfgws

If you do a search in 'Post Your Rides', I'm sure you'll come across several. Also, search the Majestics topic or their web site.
Beats by Dr. Dre Pro
I'll go out on a limb and agree with your comparison of 'Santana' to 'Gypsy Rose'. That's not in anyway saying 'Santana' is/was better, but I think if Gangster didn't get locked up and had a chance to show the 'Santana' more and received the proper recognition it deserved, it would have soon been on the same level as 'Gypsy Rose'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Pomona swap meet I saw them foos....


cool,i knew it left the island to mainland japan,i thought those were pics before it got to okinawa,do you know what club got it now over there?


----------



## dfgws

you can see the car with its new owners in japan on the new dvd,Beats by Dr. Dre Studio sunday driver...good shit. they show his blue gansters paradice with its new owner too- talk about what they will change and what not.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this guy:uh:


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> this guy:uh:


 uh....what the ....


----------



## ROBLEDO

64 CRAWLING said:


> o so it was new??


yes. i took that picture of Doc and Wally at the pomona swap meet last weekend.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 187PURE

ROBLEDO said:


> yes. i took that picture of Doc and Wally at the pomona swap meet last weekend.


]


----------



## ROBLEDO

i took the best part of this documentary and broke it down to a 3:29 segment. this is all needs to be said about the Santana.


----------



## wally dogg

Hey noww!!!


----------



## fesboogie

buMp


----------



## caddyking

Good segment


----------



## westcoastlowrider

They can't re-vin the Santana and bring it back to Cali?


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> They can't re-vin the Santana and bring it back to Cali?


 shucks never thought of that one.....


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

westcoastlowrider said:


> They can't re-vin the Santana and bring it back to Cali?


 yep...the feds too stupid to catch that....................yea right


----------



## wally dogg

ttt


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

wally dogg said:


> ttt


TTT


----------



## -FROST-

seen this on forza motorsports 4 for xbox 360 live.. lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

-FROST- said:


> View attachment 478019
> View attachment 478020
> 
> 
> seen this on forza motorsports 4 for xbox 360 live.. lol


Wow.....what they got for playstaion 3......


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Bigthangs said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/183944-pics-cars-doc-painted.html[/QUOTE yep


----------



## Lownslow302

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Wow.....what they got for playstaion 3......


lol you said PS3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for Gangsta and the Santana


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for Gangsta and the Santana


 TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ROCCIN ROLL GANGSTA:wave:


----------



## STKN209




----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> ROCCIN ROLL GANGSTA:wave:


Hey now!!


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> ROCCIN ROLL GANGSTA:wave:


ROCK AND ROLL MAAAAN


----------



## wally dogg

Soon.....


----------



## Tom Hanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wally dogg said:


> Hey now!!


aight now:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

a wally....turn around. 



































wha'chu doing out here this late?


----------



## 187PURE

:roflmao:


----------



## Courage

So did he ever start that new build?


----------



## OKJessie

Going up :yessad:


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## wally dogg

OKJessie said:


>


Wo.....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ttmft for the santana :drama:


----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> ttmft for the santana :drama:


 i know thats right!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:nicoderm:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## mattd

:drama:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## TrueOGcadi

So when is gangsta getting out? more than half way through 2012....:dunno:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

TrueOGcadi said:


> So when is gangsta getting out? more than half way through 2012....:dunno:


Dont trip....in a min.....anyway lrm put pics of 200 old rides that wher in the Mag....but no pic of SANTANA....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:twak:


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> :twak:


Yep!


----------



## payfred

wally dogg said:


> shucks never thought of that one.....


Damn I ain't heard nobody say shucks in about 20 years LOL


----------



## 352cutty86

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Dont trip....in a min.....anyway lrm put pics of 200 old rides that wher in the Mag....but no pic of SANTANA....


Ya I was like wtf! As well.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Dont trip....in a min.....anyway lrm put pics of 200 old rides that wher in the Mag....but no pic of SANTANA....


thats some bullshit but i gotta say The Santana is not an "old ride” but i love to see what they put up as far as 64s go……The Santana will never get the true respect it deserves cuz its a black ride…. quote that shit….


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Lownslow302

TrueOGcadi said:


> thats some bullshit but i gotta say The Santana is not an "old ride” but i love to see what they put up as far as 64s go……The Santana will never get the true respect it deserves *cuz its a black ride…. quote that shit….*


youre a fucking dumbass, write that down


----------



## 87oldscutty

TTT!!!


----------



## cut_six_tre

TrueOGcadi said:


> thats some bullshit but i gotta say The Santana is not an "old ride” but i love to see what they put up as far as 64s go……The Santana will never get the true respect it deserves cuz its a black ride…. quote that shit….


sad but true , just like blacks contribution to everything else people will always try to find away to sweep it under the rug. Now if it was a hispanics ride , it would be another story. ttt for the santana 64 and True black Riders


----------



## Lownslow302

cut_six_tre said:


> sad but true , just like blacks contribution to everything else people will always try to find away to sweep it under the rug. Now if it was a hispanics ride , it would be another story. ttt for the santana 64 and True black Riders


yeah nooooo theyre trying to keep a positive image and posting a ride built with ill gains doesnt fit well with the new way of the magazine.:inout:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah nooooo theyre trying to keep a positive image and posting a ride built with ill gains doesnt fit well with the new way of the magazine.:inout:


QFT. I'm black and even I know it won't be showed because its built off dope money!!!


----------



## BigVics58

cut_six_tre said:


> sad but true , just like blacks contribution to everything else people will always try to find away to sweep it under the rug. Now if it was a hispanics ride , it would be another story. ttt for the santana 64 and True black Riders


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Lownslow302 said:


> youre a fucking dumbass, write that down


yeah yeah yeah but everyone knows thats true that The Santana would have got a lot more respect if it was built by a hispanic. I’m not hispanic or black so i can take a neutral position. oh and their are a lot of black mexican asian rides built by dope money so...


----------



## Lownslow302

TrueOGcadi said:


> yeah yeah yeah but everyone knows thats true that The Santana would have got a lot more respect if it was built by a hispanic. I’m not hispanic or black so i can take a neutral position. oh and their are a lot of black mexican asian rides built by dope money so...


this ride isnt as notorious for being busted by the feds


----------



## big C

TrueOGcadi said:


> thats some bullshit but i gotta say The Santana is not an "old ride” but i love to see what they put up as far as 64s go……The Santana will never get the true respect it deserves cuz its a black ride…. quote that shit….


Santana wasnt in the pics but there was another car from majestics compton in there the lime green corvair and it was owned by a black dude. There going by sets of years and there not to the set yet that santana would have been in. Basically the years there profiling now are before the santana came along. And if they dont feature it yes it would be fucked up b/c it was damn sure a leader in its day.


----------



## 48221

westcoastlowrider said:


> They can't re-vin the Santana and bring it back to Cali?


Not with people telling.


----------



## BigVics58

big C said:


> Santana wasnt in the pics but there was another car from majestics compton in there the lime green corvair and it was owned by a black dude. There going by sets of years and there not to the set yet that santana would have been in. Basically the years there profiling now are before the santana came along. And if they dont feature it yes it would be fucked up b/c it was damn sure a leader in its day.


NA NA NA you got it all wrong man, its a "race" thing !!


----------



## Courage

big C said:


> Santana wasnt in the pics but there was another car from majestics compton in there the lime green corvair and it was owned by a black dude. There going by sets of years and there not to the set yet that santana would have been in. Basically the years there profiling now are before the santana came along. And if they dont feature it yes it would be fucked up b/c it was damn sure a leader in its day.


Really their is a black dude in The Majestics compton chapter, that owns a lowrider? wow.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

FRED WILL BUILD SOMETHING TOP NOTCH SOON, FOR YOU GUYS TO DEBATE OVER.. AND "DOPE MONEY" FREE


----------



## Skim

ATM_LAunitic said:


> QFT. I'm black and even I know it won't be showed because its built off dope money!!!


well it already made the cover and centerfold for Lowrider Magazine so that dont make sense.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> well it already made the cover and centerfold for Lowrider Magazine so that dont make sense.


x2:werd:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Skim said:


> well it already made the cover and centerfold for Lowrider Magazine so that dont make sense.


ayyee Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW! :yes:


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> FRED WILL BUILD SOMETHING TOP NOTCH SOON, FOR YOU GUYS TO DEBATE OVER.. AND "DOPE MONEY" FREE


Who me? :shocked:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


> FRED WILL BUILD SOMETHING TOP NOTCH SOON, FOR YOU GUYS TO DEBATE OVER.. AND "DOPE MONEY" FREE


who gives a fucc where the money comes from??!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

WHEN THE FUCK ARE U GONNA BUILD A CAR^^


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WHEN THE FUCK ARE U GONNA BUILD A CAR^^


real talk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WHEN THE FUCK ARE U GONNA BUILD A CAR^^


go build a model


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

my frame probly worth more than your whole car lol


----------



## westsidehydros

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW! :yes:


hahaha....now thats funny


----------



## regal ryda

ATM_LAunitic said:


> QFT. I'm black and even I know it won't be showed because its built off dope money!!!


so thats the reason, was Frank and Rosie's cars featured if im not mistaken they got busted for dope too didnt they, like someone else said a lot of cars are built with ill gotten means, I'll never knock a man for how he gets his cheese cause I personally think all money crosses ill gotten means no matter how clean you think it is.


----------



## Lownslow302

regal ryda said:


> so thats the reason, *was Frank and Rosie's cars featured if im not mistaken they got busted for dope* too didnt they, like someone else said a lot of cars are built with ill gotten means, I'll never knock a man for how he gets his cheese cause I personally think all money crosses ill gotten means no matter how clean you think it is.


someone else owned them cars they sold the bomb


----------



## regal ryda

_*someone else owns them now*_ but when they were LRM feature cars Frank and Rosie owned them


----------



## Lownslow302

regal ryda said:


> _*someone else owns them now*_ but when they were LRM feature cars Frank and Rosie owned them


they werent dope dealers then nor were they ever the dude that bought outer limits got busted for dope the car got seized along with a radical 50s pickup


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JUST A BUNCH OF HATERZ BOTTOM LINE


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: when is G gettin out??


----------



## wally dogg

westcoastlowrider said:


> uffin: when is G gettin out??


Any day now..i heard....?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

wally dogg said:


> Any day now..i heard....?


:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

:nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

wally dogg said:


> Any day now..i heard....?


About damn time!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

wally dogg said:


> Any day now..i heard....?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Hope he still want to ride......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i know he cant wait to cruise with the tunes on hittin the switch


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> i know he cant wait to cruise with the tunes on hittin the switch


 yep


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> JUST A BUNCH OF HATERZ BOTTOM LINE


 i found sum pics of the santana that i never posted l will put em when i get back to town...in tampa kicking It with mitt....


----------



## TXRYDER

Lownslow302 said:


> they werent dope dealers then nor were they ever the dude that bought outer limits got busted for dope the car got seized along with a radical 50s pickup


The cars belonged to Frank and Rosie at the time. La Carcacha, Outer Limits, and the blue/grey '50 model pick up.. Cars were seized then auctioned off later.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wally dogg said:


> i found sum pics of the santana that i never posted l will put em when i get back to town...in tampa kicking It with mitt....


WOW really wally,enjoy the trip homie


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> so thats the reason, was Frank and Rosie's cars featured if im not mistaken they got busted for dope too didnt they, like someone else said a lot of cars are built with ill gotten means, *I'll never knock a man for how he gets his cheese cause I personally think all money crosses ill gotten means no matter how clean you think it is.*


QFT


----------



## 93flee

Gangsta and Doc did there thing i agree this is one of the cleanest imps out and black owned i dont care if that car is in japan it will alwayz be G's car


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

93flee said:


> Gangsta and Doc did there thing i agree this is one of the cleanest imps out and black owned i dont care if that car is in japan it will alwayz be G's car


 real talk playa...


----------



## 352cutty86

wally dogg said:


> i found sum pics of the santana that i never posted l will put em when i get back to town...in tampa kicking It with mitt....


Please do!! ThanksWally


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for Gangsta And The Santana


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Talked to some guys at the la show this past weekend and heard he should be out in a matter of days


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Who me? :shocked:


:twak:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> who gives a fucc where the money comes from??!!


WELL YOU KNOW HOW PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO JUDGE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

westcoastlowrider said:


> Talked to some guys at the la show this past weekend and heard he should be out in a matter of days[/UOTE]
> 
> Well well...this is like whos Ben naughty or nice...we shall see..hes gonna spend time wit his son and fam for while give him some time fellas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

mite be true cuz he has nomore trust funduffin:


----------



## wally dogg

damm you got that email too...


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wally dogg said:


> damm you got that email too...


hahaa hell yea


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> hahaa hell yea


yea....he said he cool wit everybody..the hatters did him a favor by keeping him front page..or something like that ..you know what i saying?


----------



## wally dogg

got doc next to one of his works....PRICELESS


----------



## wally dogg

anybody want to sell thees cards ...if you got them...


----------



## wally dogg

what you know about this ...187 prue....moms gave me the 45 collection from when i was a kid about 500 of them....can you say lottto!


----------



## wally dogg

...G in front of GANGSTER PARADISE...with SANTANA in front of it..you was doing too much homie...hee hee ..so they say...


----------



## wally dogg

me on three next to Gs RAG 4


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## regal ryda

wally all I'm gettin is red X's


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

regal ryda said:


> wally all I'm gettin is red X's


Darn It..will fix sat..on My way to Car clubnight in paramont


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wally dogg said:


> yea....he said he cool wit everybody..the hatters did him a favor by keeping him front page..or something like that ..you know what i saying?


yea he kept me up front on everything


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for Gangsta and The Santana…..Tell him i said what up and hit a homeboy up on one of the baddest 64s ever built…….


----------



## wally dogg

TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for Gangsta and The Santana…..Tell him i said what up and hit a homeboy up on one of the baddest 64s ever built…….


tell him yourself he a day away


----------



## Boy.HighClass

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Darn It..will fix sat..on My way to Car clubnight in paramont


Faded lol !


----------



## wally dogg

not me only had one beer ..did you stay to closing?


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Yep I was tired more.then drunk


----------



## TrueOGcadi

wally dogg said:


> tell him yourself he a day away


fuck it pm me homies number….TTT for THEE Santana


----------



## 187PURE

HAHAHA THAT'S WASSUP


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> what you know about this ...187 prue....moms gave me the 45 collection from when i was a kid about 500 of them....can you say lottto!


CAN'T SEE IT DOGG


----------



## Big Hollywood

Much respect for all Compton Majestics. Gangster's Santana is a bad bad ride, and I wish it stayed with Compton Majestics where it belongs today.


----------



## fesboogie

Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


----------



## 187PURE

fesboogie said:


> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

Gangster & Colorado Majestics!!!


----------



## 187PURE

good look homie


----------



## wally dogg

fesboogie said:


> Gangster & Colorado Majestics!!!


....hey now!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## low4ever

That's what up welcome home OG Gangsta.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5:


----------



## wally dogg

G..lets go get this legit...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hella nice,! wish there were pics of his purple 67


----------



## Skim

g said tell yall thanks for the kind words today


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup: WHATS HE GUNA BUILD NOW


----------



## Llerenas1960s

fesboogie said:


> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


Thats tight homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> :thumbsup: WHATS HE GUNA BUILD NOW


I WAS WAITING ON THT!!!GONNA BE SWEET FOR HIM AND THE GOOD DOCTOR TO HOOK BACK UP AND DO IT AGAIN


----------



## CHUCC

fesboogie said:


> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TONY MONTANA said:


> I WAS WAITING ON THT!!!GONNA BE SWEET FOR HIM AND THE GOOD DOCTOR TO HOOK BACK UP AND DO IT AGAIN


 he's got plans but it aint my place to tell peeps im sure he'll break the news when he ready!!!


----------



## 187PURE

fesboogie said:


> he's got plans but it aint my place to tell peeps im sure he'll break the news when he ready!!!


RAG 59 MAYBE:dunno:


----------



## fesboogie

187PURE said:


> RAG 59 MAYBE:dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

187PURE said:


> RAG 59 MAYBE:dunno:


this gonna be good :drama:


----------



## 187PURE

fesboogie said:


>


mums the word:shh:


----------



## BigCeez

fesboogie said:


> he's got plans but it aint my place to tell peeps im sure he'll break the news when he ready!!!


----------



## payfred




----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX

No one can touch Santana and Big John K 64's in my book


----------



## 187PURE

NOW 1 CAR I WOULD LIKE TO SEE BACK IN THE STATES IS 'GANGSTER'S PARADISE'.. THAT'S A HOOD CAR!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

like all of them wasent lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> like all of them wasent lol


lmao


----------



## EastBayJayThang

WELCOME HOME "G". :worship:


----------



## LARGO15201904

Hell yeah i wana see what you coming out with next!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> like all of them wasent lol


smart ass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

just saying bruhuffin:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> just saying bruhuffin:


Fa sho'


----------



## cobrakarate

anybody remember Kool aids or Del dogs car named COLORS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

from mafia right?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

cobrakarate said:


> anybody remember Kool aids or Del dogs car named COLORS?


Pics?


----------



## cobrakarate

i got a video from yrs ago that i need to transfer from vhs to digital so i can put it on you tube or something. the video had alot of cool stuff. King tee's dippin was being shot there and they did a peacy treaty picnic where ice t and many other rappers where. someone let me know of a new program to use to get this vid to the internet.


----------



## cobrakarate

64 CRAWLING said:


> from mafia right?


yes convertible 64.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cobrakarate said:


> i got a video from yrs ago that i need to transfer from vhs to digital so i can put it on you tube or something. the video had alot of cool stuff. King tee's dippin was being shot there and they did a peacy treaty picnic where ice t and many other rappers where. someone let me know of a new program to use to get this vid to the internet.


best thing to do is buy the dvd tape combo player thats dubs taps on dvd,then upload it to your computer


----------



## fesboogie

better quality pic of last weekend


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Cant wait to see what G come out with next, but one thing is of sure that its going to be tough to top the Santana…TTT For Gangsta…..


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

fesboogie said:


> better quality pic of last weekend


Great pic!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cobrakarate said:


> anybody remember Kool aids or Del dogs car named COLORS?


off subject but whats been up with del dog these days,he still got the label still up and going??? been trying to find some of the products


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> off subject but whats been up with del dog these days,he still got the label still up and going??? been trying to find some of the products


IV LIFE RECORDS HAVE BEEN A WRAP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHATS THE DEAL??


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHATS THE DEAL??


ARTISTS HAVE SINCE LEFT THE LABEL. AND AS YOU KNOW, TREY DEEE IS IN PRISON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well i know artist come n go and know tray in jail heard he get out next year sometime i think??? so the label not doing nothing,


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> well i know artist come n go and know tray in jail heard he get out next year sometime i think??? so the label not doing nothing,


ONE OF THE LAST DUDES THAT WAS ON THE LABEL WAS SOME WHITE DUDE (I CAN'T RECALL HIS STAGE NAME). BUT AS FAR AS I KNOW, IT AINT DOING NUTHIN, UNLESS DEL DOGG RE-UPPED.. I STILL BANG THEY SHIT FROM TIME TO TIME THOUGH.. _"EVERYTHANG IZ EVERTHANG" AND "CALI SWANGIN"_


----------



## 187PURE

THE WHITE DUDE'S NAME IS CRISSTYLE.. ANYWAY, BACK TO THE TANA TOPIC LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

REALLY WAS JUST ASKIN ABOUT DEL DOG LOL


----------



## BlackDawg

Right on! Congrats Fam for making it back!


----------



## OKJessie

Welcome home "G" glad to see you back were you belong!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

OKJessie said:


> Welcome home "G" glad to see you back were you belong!


----------



## 187PURE

OKJessie said:


> Welcome home "G" glad to see you back were you belong!


:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mister1966caprice

*Everything "G" Puts out is legendary!*

I remember dippin out of my lowrider bike funds as a youngsta to buy lowrider magazines, and always seeing gypsy rose.. I also remember my pops taking me to the "SHAW" to cars. and i always seen Majestics puttin it down! Although im not a member of a club. I'm a DIE HEART LOWRIDER SINCE 7 YEARS OLD. i feel like Santana was all original meaning interior, every part OF THE 1964 IMPALA DONE RIGHT!. Gypsy in my opinion cant touch the santana. Just my opinion!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

theres no comparision from the get anyways


----------



## Mister1966caprice

I Guess your right! so ill say the Santana is the hardest foe! ive ever seen.


----------



## 87oldscutty

Mister1966caprice said:


> I Guess your right! so ill say the Santana is the hardest foe! ive ever seen.


Cosigned!


----------



## King of the Burbz

so gangster is out???i just saw the sunday driver dvd the other day.hella inspiring & kool ass mofo.100% lowrider 4sho.ttt 4 santana & G


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YES HES OUT AND BACC IN ACTION


----------



## bigdogg323

Is thur any plans on getting back the santana ride anytime soon?


----------



## Skim

doubt it.


----------



## BIG RED

Throw it in the gutter and go get another


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Damn can’t wait to see what he builds next….Until then TTT for The Santana and Gangsta


----------



## 2twin

BIG RED said:


> Throw it in the gutter and go get another


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

OKJessie said:


> Welcome home "G" glad to see you back were you belong!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

BIG RED said:


> Throw it in the gutter and go get another


THANK YOU!


----------



## manu samoa

BIG RED said:


> Throw it in the gutter and go get another


Why dwell in the past people....we keepin it movin'


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

manu samoa said:


> Why dwell in the past people....we keepin it movin'


 x64


----------



## 187PURE

manu samoa said:


> Why dwell in the past people....we keepin it movin'


:werd:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## OKJessie

Going up :yessad:


----------



## JROCK

OKJessie said:


> Welcome home "G" glad to see you back were you belong!


WELCOME HOME {G}! :thumbsup::yes::h5::nicoderm::wave::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 87oldscutty

Anyone see the santana in the newest LRM?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

87oldscutty said:


> Anyone see the santana in the newest LRM?


Fo real
??


----------



## 87oldscutty

Looks like an old picture of it, ill upload it tonight.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Any day now......post It up


----------



## 87oldscutty




----------



## FirmeJoe

:facepalm:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

87oldscutty said:


> View attachment 556659


Woop Pee....at least they put It in....thats all the give a front cover Car


----------



## TrueOGcadi

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Woop Pee....at least they put It in....thats all the give a front cover Car


like you said at least they put it in….


----------



## 87oldscutty

TrueOGcadi said:


> like you said at least they put it in….


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOWRIDER MAG IS A MEXICAN MAGAZINE SO WHAT YOU EXSPECT


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:uh:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

this 64 is too clean!!!





wally dog
g;15920685 said:


> not me only had one beer ..did you stay to closing?


----------



## BigVics58

64 CRAWLING said:


> LOWRIDER MAG IS A MEXICAN MAGAZINE SO WHAT YOU EXSPECT


:roflmao: you have to be kidding


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM I LYING,IS IT A BLACK MAGAZINE??


----------



## BigVics58

64 CRAWLING said:


> IM I LYING,IS IT A BLACK MAGAZINE??


You really think that because LRM isn't black owned is the reason it didn't get a bigger picture in the mag? Wasn't it already on the cover at one point? Maybe they didn't know it wasn't owned by a Mexican when they featured it last time lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HEY ALOT OF BS POLITICS WITH LRM MAN WHAT CAN YOU SAY


----------



## Coca Pearl

EastBayJayThang said:


> WELCOME HOME "G". :worship:


x2.............:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Coca Pearl said:


> x2.............:thumbsup:


Coca what up Homie!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> IM I LYING,IS IT A BLACK MAGAZINE??


Its a white Mag...lol


----------



## BigVics58

64 CRAWLING said:


> HEY ALOT OF BS POLITICS WITH LRM MAN WHAT CAN YOU SAY


No doubt there's bs politics, but to pull the color card is hilarious to me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hey i was just saying,i wasnt starting nothing at all,shit lowrider japan mag shows more love to the black lowriders then over here lol


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> hey i was just saying,i wasnt starting nothing at all,shit lowrider japan mag shows more love to the black lowriders then over here lol


Oh you saw that too....hey 64 they only want to see what they want to see


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RITE RITEuffin:


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

JROCK said:


> WELCOME HOME {G}! :thumbsup::yes::h5::nicoderm::wave::thumbsup:uffin:


x20000 Welcome back homie


----------



## el chevvy

64 CRAWLING said:


> LOWRIDER MAG IS A MEXICAN MAGAZINE SO WHAT YOU EXSPECT


 you r being to hard on the magazine, they were not doing a photo shoot on the car , they were just posting pictures of cars from the past.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:|


----------



## Coca Pearl

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Coca what up Homie!


What's up Wally? Over there enjoying the cool weather now that this Texas heat went away. How's the Cali life treat you?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Coca Pearl said:


> What's up Wally? Over there enjoying the cool weather now that this Texas heat went away. How's the Cali life treat you?


 oh you know how we do it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Anybody got docs number they cud pm me I got a 59 I want him to work some magic on the roof soon


----------



## Coca Pearl

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> oh you know how we do it


the BIG M way.............:rimshot: hopefully soon i get a chance to enjoy some of the Cali sunshine.


----------



## rivman

So the car made the cover and some of you are STILL BITCHING???


REALLY??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

rivman said:


> So the car made the cover and some of you are STILL BITCHING???
> 
> 
> REALLY??


you know tht everyone has to give there on opinion and two cents. G made it to the level that he wanted to with the car. That was his acomplishment.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Was talkin to a homie last week and he was sayin G also had a blue 59 hardtop with a chromed out dash but got busted shortly after it was done anyone got any pics of this car or whereabouts?


----------



## Rag Ryda

westcoastlowrider said:


> Was talkin to a homie last week and he was sayin G also had a blue 59 hardtop with a chromed out dash but got busted shortly after it was done anyone got any pics of this car or whereabouts?


deezamm, u sound like da police or an informant...:nono:


:inout:


----------



## AMB1800

westcoastlowrider said:


> Was talkin to a homie last week and he was sayin G also had a blue 59 hardtop with a chromed out dash but got busted shortly after it was done anyone got any pics of this car or whereabouts?


sounds like the 59 you can see in the sunday driver dvd extra's. theres a short clip of it where it gets judged at a show and he takes 2nd cuz they were hatin


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

AMB1800 said:


> sounds like the 59 you can see in the sunday driver dvd extra's. theres a short clip of it where it gets judged at a show and he takes 2nd cuz they were hatin


that was a 60 not a 59:biggrin:


----------



## sandiegohat

Rag Ryda said:


> deezamm, u sound like da police or an informant...:nono:
> 
> 
> :inout:


LMFAO!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> that was a 60 not a 59:biggrin:


It was a baby blue 59


----------



## westcoastlowrider

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> It was a baby blue 59


Any pics fools in this topic actin like it was some top secret shit


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

westcoastlowrider said:


> Any pics fools in this topic actin like it was some top secret shit


I dont have any, I saw it on sunday driver like somebody else mentioned


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT GOT AUCTIONED OFF TO DIDNT IT


----------



## klasick83

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> I dont have any, I saw it on sunday driver like somebody else mentioned


Sunday driver is up for sale on Craigslist in NC


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana and Gangster


----------



## wally dogg

TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for the Santana and Gangster


trying to get G on here ...he said he would ...stay tuned:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

wally dogg said:


> trying to get G on here ...he said he would ...stay tuned:biggrin:


What up wally dog!


----------



## phatboyz

True Classic!


----------



## phatboyz

Try to find one of these for less than $200!


----------



## phatboyz

And the homie that did the designs...


----------



## lone one

paint job is ill .. double nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU GOT TO RESPECT THAT!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

phatboyz said:


> View attachment 578798
> 
> True Classic!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT GOT AUCTIONED OFF TO DIDNT IT


Yes.


----------



## drasticbean

lone one said:


> paint job is ill .. double nice


Wow. I took that pic many many years ago.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Anybody in touch with the current owners of the Santana who could take some current pics of how it sits today


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> trying to get G on here ...he said he would ...stay tuned:biggrin:


with all do respects Wally, do you think that's wise? Too many nutt riders and back biters on layitlow


----------



## 187PURE

drasticbean said:


> Wow. I took that pic many many years ago.


that's "That Part" right there Bean.. nice pic. And nice to have finally met you over the summer at the show. Hope to see you next year


----------



## wally dogg

phatboyz said:


> View attachment 578800
> 
> Try to find one of these for less than $200!


 you got my car..its only going for .50 cent right now


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the Santana and “G”….. oh and the Santana is the Gypsy Rose of our era…...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for the Santana and “G”….. oh and the Santana is the Gypsy Rose of our era…...


:nicoderm:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## wally dogg

http://www.mtv.com/videos/fast-inc-the-after-show-ep-1/1533348/playlist.jhtml#vid=90596


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THAT FOOL SAID 2 BILLS LOL


----------



## wally dogg

64 CRAWLING said:


> THAT FOOL SAID 2 BILLS LOL


uffin:


----------



## leg46y




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

leg46y said:


>


----------



## wally dogg

leg46y said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz

wally dogg said:


> you got my car..its only going for .50 cent right now


I just have two left. Good seeing ya Saturday...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the SANTANA and Gangster for building the baddest 64 hard top ever…….


----------



## wally dogg

TrueOGcadi said:


> View attachment 587367
> 
> 
> TTT for the SANTANA and Gangster for building the baddest 64 hard top ever…….


yep!


----------



## phatboyz

wally dogg said:


> http://www.mtv.com/videos/fast-inc-the-after-show-ep-1/1533348/playlist.jhtml#vid=90596


Das cool


----------



## Skim

Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> Bean, its a good thing guys like you documented this shit on film before internet times. This is the shit that people who are "magazine bred" dont get to see. Its stuff you wont likely see unless you are fortunate to have seen these cars in person. Thanks homie.


Welcome. Bringing shit back


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


tht fons driving?


----------



## Skim

Yes lol and tone in the passenger. Fons telling me to cut it out at the end


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> Yes lol and tone in the passenger. Fons telling me to cut it out at the end


i thought so lol tell fons stop fuckin up Q&A time lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


:thumbsup: whats the next whip hes building


----------



## westcoastlowrider

When he says the dude that copied it does he mean the ragtop imitation Santana that someone built???


----------



## BigCeez

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Hot damm.....G speaking on it.....i guess my job is over now....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN




----------



## Skim

FAKE ASS SHIT^^^


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Skim said:


> FAKE ASS SHIT^^^



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I dont get it, why would someone try to do a clone of someone elses car??? :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

westcoastlowrider said:


> I dont get it, why would someone try to do a clone of someone elses car??? :dunno:


i know, the fuckin posers at chevy made thousands of laurel green impalas, copying easy e no doubt :facepalm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i know, the fuckin posers at chevy made thousands of laurel green impalas, copying easy e no doubt :facepalm:


lame


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

westcoastlowrider said:


> lame


naw breh

this is lame http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/349426-lowdeville-where-fuck-u-bitch.html


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


nice interview bro


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup:


----------



## warning

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i know, the fuckin posers at chevy made thousands of laurel green impalas, copying easy e no doubt :facepalm:


Its good to see you back brah, it was weird seeing the post banned you going around all polite and giving compliments and shit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


THE FAKETANA, I WONDER IF IT STILL LOOOKS LIKE THAT OR HE REDID THE CAR SINCE HE COUGHT HELL FOR IT LOL


----------



## TrueOGcadi

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE FAKETANA, I WONDER IF IT STILL LOOOKS LIKE THAT OR HE REDID THE CAR SINCE HE COUGHT HELL FOR IT LOL


no excuse for what this dude did, it wasn’t cool……violation……i like the name for it, FAKETANA hahaha


----------



## sureñosbluez

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:facepalm:I hate people without creativity, THE O.G SANTANA deserves more respect


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Santana was a great car. That style was not all too complex but it just flowed.
> Doc's patterns are unbelivable...the only person I think that could top Doc was Crazy Art (Sex Pistol).
> 
> That car should have been more preserved and protected better. A legend cut short.


TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Coast One said:


> i think that it is our gypsy rose. just like gypsy rose stands for the style of car of and frozen in its era, "santana" will be or should be regarded the same. its not all cut up... its a street car and a show stopper. that car is gangster :biggrin:
> its a stand alone car and the bar is up there. at least thats my personal opinion.


TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i know, the fuckin posers at chevy made thousands of laurel green impalas, copying easy e no doubt :facepalm:


SIR, WITH ALL DO RESPECTS YOU KNOW WHAT WE MEAN


----------



## wally dogg

187PURE said:


> SIR, WITH ALL DO RESPECTS YOU KNOW WHAT WE MEAN


SIR?....one8seven..you got to be :ugh: kidding me


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> SIR?....one8seven..you got to be :ugh: kidding me


:roflmao:I deserve one of these :buttkick:


----------



## warning

187PURE said:


> *SIR*, WITH ALL DO RESPECTS YOU KNOW WHAT WE MEAN


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

wally dogg said:


> SIR?....one8seven..you got to be :ugh: kidding me


wahahahahahahaha


----------



## warning

187PURE said:


> :roflmao:I deserve one of these :buttkick:


 every now and then brah your suburbs show through.


----------



## wally dogg

warning said:


> every now and then brah your suburbs show through.


:roflmao:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

warning said:


> every now and then brah your suburbs show through.


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

warning said:


> every now and then brah your suburbs show through.


Why cause I'm not ignorant? Suburbs? Never lived there. Although I wouldn't mind racing my kids there. Anyway, have a good one "Sir"


----------



## 187PURE

warning said:


> every now and then brah your suburbs show through.


Btw, no offense taken ;-)


----------



## BIG RED

187PURE said:


> Why cause I'm not ignorant? Suburbs? Never lived there. Although I wouldn't mind racing my kids there. Anyway, have a good one "Sir"


How much money is there in racing children??


----------



## 187PURE

BIG RED said:


> How much money is there in racing children??


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

BIG RED said:


> How much money is there in racing children??


alot, if you got a fast 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

ONE8SEVEN said:


> alot, if you got a fast 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


uh...back to THE SANTANA plez...but racing the kids now that is funny


----------



## wally dogg

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> uh...back to THE SANTANA plez...but racing the kids now that is funny


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96

TTT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

BIGBODY96 said:


> TTT


yep:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GLADE G IS OUT AND DOING REAL GOOD STR8 TO THE HUSSLE


----------



## FunkaholiC

XP


----------



## MR.P

This scene gives me the chills all the time...especially when G says dippin is real close to sex....god damm!!! Thats real talk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## BIGBODY96

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


Tight video skim..man i never meet big G but hope to one day at a show..too me though he's a true pioneer in the game of lowriding..TTT for big G one time..a true rider..


----------



## MR.P

64 CRAWLING said:


> :ugh:


:ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT WAS JUST A LIL CRAZZY WHEN U SAID U GOT CHILLZ especially when G says dippin is real close to sex LOL


----------



## MR.P

64 CRAWLING said:


> IT WAS JUST A LIL CRAZZY WHEN U SAID U GOT CHILLZ especially when G says dippin is real close to sex LOL


yeah...that came out kind of ****...lmao.....now that am thinking about it.....lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:rofl:

:burn:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> :rimshot:


lmao...


----------



## MR.P

ONE8SEVEN said:


>




:thumbsdown::nono::banghead:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cobrakarate

MR.P said:


> This scene gives me the chills all the time...especially when G says dippin is real close to sex....god damm!!! Thats real talk


dude when i first hit the switch in 89 i said that it was like sex. When he said it in the video i jumped up and said preach bro. Yeah he said it right.


----------



## ~SOUL~96

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE FAKETANA, I WONDER IF IT STILL LOOOKS LIKE THAT OR HE REDID THE CAR SINCE HE COUGHT HELL FOR IT LOL


car looks the same but he never pulls it out anymore last time i seen it was in 2011 i believe, but hes building a bomb now from what i heard


----------



## ~SOUL~96

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

~SOUL~96 said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ~SOUL~96

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:










:roflmao:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## MR.P

Shit came out as **** as this....lol :rofl:








64 CRAWLING said:


> IT WAS JUST A LIL CRAZZY WHEN U SAID U GOT CHILLZ especially when G says dippin is real close to sex LOL


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## fesboogie

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ANybody have current pics of the santana in japan??? Somebody shud buy that bitch back and swap the vin and get it shipped back to LA uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GO AHEAD BALLER


----------



## SELF MADE

64 CRAWLING got jokes :rofl:


----------



## RicardoTorres509

I wonder what G is building now!!! If I remember right on Sunday driver he said he would want to build a 59 rag when he gets out. Whatever it is sure it will be nice!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

64 CRAWLING said:


> GO AHEAD BALLER


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## six 2

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: whats the next whip hes building


:shh:


----------



## fesboogie

six 2 said:


> :shh:


LOL!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered lol


Good interview Skim, glad to see that G´s out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ALL I KNOW IS HE DONE ALREADY STARTED


----------



## fesboogie

64 CRAWLING said:


> ALL I KNOW IS HE DONE ALREADY STARTED


yessur if you really wanna research he said whut he building right now on facebook...


----------



## six 2

64 CRAWLING said:


> ALL I KNOW IS HE DONE ALREADY STARTED


:shh::shh:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT for the big homie!!!


----------



## wally dogg

fesboogie said:


> TTT for the big homie!!!


...i dont know ..but G ant feeling lay it low..... i would have thought he would have posted sum stuff by now..???


----------



## TrueOGcadi

wally dogg said:


> ...i dont know ..but G ant feeling lay it low..... i would have thought he would have posted sum stuff by now..???


fuck it…….it is what it is….. TTT for the Santana 64 one of the greatest impalas of all time…...


----------



## B Town Fernie

RicardoTorres509 said:


> I wonder what G is building now!!! If I remember right on Sunday driver he said he would want to build a 59 rag when he gets out. Whatever it is sure it will be nice!!


63


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

64 CRAWLING said:


> :ugh:


i feel ya


----------



## jjfrom713

G having a carshow in lynwood,ca in april 21or the 26;-),please support the cause for those that can attend


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

jjfrom713 said:


> G having a carshow in lynwood,ca in april 21or the 26;-),please support the cause for those that can attend


yep!


----------



## Marty McFly

Marty McFly
BIGSPOOK


----------



## Caballo

G looks like Deion Sanders to me.


----------



## caddyking

:rofl::bowrofl: for real huh


----------



## fesboogie

wally dogg said:


> ...i dont know ..but G ant feeling lay it low..... i would have thought he would have posted sum stuff by now..???


right!!!


----------



## graham

can someone please post up the pics from when Santana was on the cover of LRM?

I went thru the topic and can't find them.


----------



## six 2

graham said:


> can someone please post up the pics from when Santana was on the cover of LRM?
> 
> I went thru the topic and can't find them.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TrueOGcadi said:


> jus incase you homies forgot.... :biggrin:


:around:


----------



## graham

six 2 said:


> :thumbsup:



yep!!! I just want to see the pics that were in LRM


----------



## wally dogg

graham said:


> yep!!! I just want to see the pics that were in LRM


wher you been....?


----------



## graham

wally dogg said:


> wher you been....?


sup wally! i went thru the topic and can't find the pics....... it's for a bet I had with a buddy. he thinks the only black lowrider to grace the cover of LRM was Steve Watson... just wanna show him the truth!


----------



## fesboogie

buMp


----------



## lowlowcarla

AT GRAHAMS HOPE THIS HELPS




























































Santana
The Majestics' "Gangster" steps up with this magical '64 hardtop.
By Saul Vargas




For somebody raised in the "hood," it's always about respect. That's the case with 38-year-old "Gangster" of 
Compton, California. Being raised in the streets of Compton, he quickly earned a reputation and a nickname 
that earned him respect. Gangster uses the same mentality when building cars. He knew that he had to earn 
the respect of the lowriding community, which he did with a few street rides. After stepping up and becoming 
the president of the Majestics Car Club's Compton chapter, Gangster wanted to build a car that everybody would 
remember and respect.


Gangster began with an abandoned '64 Chevy Impala that he found in a Compton backyard. The four-year project 
that resulted in the beautiful "Santana" car got off the ground at Compton Hydraulics, where Kevin Smith was 
left in charge. Only after he fully wrapped the Canadian frame on the Impala hardtop in 1/4-inch plate, did 
Kevin build the four-pump setup using all-chrome Hi-Low pumps and OG Adel aircraft dumps with 8-inch and 10-inch 
Red's cylinders for the front and rear respectively. Kevin powered the system with eight Trojan 31-series batteries 
that were fused with 12 Ford solenoids. The setup was test fitted and then pulled out and chromed before being 
reinstalled after the car was painted and completed.


While at Compton Hydraulics, Gangster had "Doc" take the car down to metal and build it back up in primer. Once 
sealed and primered, Doc blocked the car straight and left it ready for the PPG pearl white base that serves as 
the foundation for the acrylic enamel multicolor (black, blue, violet, gray and fuchsia) paint job. Doc is known 
for his pearl graphics and he laid out a few subtle designs that complemented the 42-inch moonroof installed by 
Sunroof Performers of South Gate, California, as well as the chrome floorboards and the firewall that also had a 
few pearl tape shades added.


Next on Gangster's agenda was to take the car to his buddy "Dogface" at Backyard Boogie in Compton, who did an 
engine swap on the car. Dogface pulled out the stock 283-c.i.d. engine and replaced it with a 350-c.i.d. Camaro 
small-block of '85 vintage. Dogface dressed the engine with chrome alternator, brackets, headers, intake, valve 
covers and exhaust, and then painted it to match the exterior. While at Dogface's place, Gangster also had him 
drop the suspension and then send it out to Danny at the Bumper Shop in Los Angeles, California, who took credit 
for all of the chrome.


When it was time to put a set of "shoes" on Santana, Gangster shot for an OG look and had a set of 5.20 Premium 
Sportways mounted on 13-inch 100-spoke chrome Zenith wire wheels. The car was ready to roll, but what good's cruising 
without music? Gangster knew that he wanted a good sound system so he went to Extreme Audio in Orange County for more 
bang for his buck. Once wired up, Santana was returned to Kevin at Compton Hydraulics, who handled the original-stitch 
interior kit that was bought from the boys at CARS, Inc. of Fullerton, California.


Four years in the making, Santana was a big hit on the show circuit as well as on the street scene, thus earning 
Gangster the respect of both communities. His dream of earning a Lowrider Magazine cover for his club has finally 
come true. We hope to see more Majestics members follow Gangster's example and step up to full feature status on the 
pages of the magazine




Santana 


Owner: "Gangster" 
Vehicle: '64 Chevrolet Impala 
City/State: Compton, California 
Club: Majestics C.C.-Compton 
Engine: '85 350-c.i.d. V-8 
Setup: Four chrome Hi-Low pumps, four Adel aircraft dumps, 8-inch (front) and 10-inch (rear) Red's cylinders, 
4-ton springs, eight Trojan 31-series batteries, 12 Ford solenoids, six switches 
Tires: 5.20 Premium Sportway 
Wheels: 100-spoke all-chrome 13x7 reverse Zenith


----------



## lowlowcarla




----------



## graham

thank you... great pics.


----------



## wally dogg

graham said:


> thank you... great pics.


Yep!


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> ...i dont know ..but G ant feeling lay it low..... i would have thought he would have posted sum stuff by now..???


Can you blame him? Too much nonsense. Not blaming the whole site.. there is some good networking and education here. Some good people here too. Just not fit for a legend


----------



## TrueOGcadi

187PURE said:


> Can you blame him? Too much nonsense. Not blaming the whole site.. there is some good networking and education here. Some good people here too. Just not fit for a legend


Not fit for a legend? WTF? damn homie this site brought low riders together from all over…..fuck the bullshit….if G don't want to be on Layitlow thats on him, don't put us all down by saying its not fit for a legend….homie there are a lot of legends on layitlow……..


----------



## maximus63

:werd:


----------



## warning

TrueOGcadi said:


> Not fit for a legend? WTF? damn homie this site brought low riders together from all over…..fuck the bullshit….if G don't want to be on Layitlow thats on him, don't put us all down by saying its not fit for a legend….homie there are a lot of legends on layitlow……..


leave him alone hes trying to fit in with the LA people.


----------



## FirmeJoe

TrueOGcadi said:


> Not fit for a legend? WTF? damn homie this site brought low riders together from all over…..fuck the bullshit….if G don't want to be on Layitlow thats on him, don't put us all down by saying its not fit for a legend….homie there are a lot of legends on layitlow……..


Naw breh all teh bouncin from dick ridin he wasnt able to type anything else


----------



## warning

FirmeJoe said:


> Naw breh all teh bouncin from dick ridin he wasnt able to type anything else


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CadillacTom

Sup fellas. Can anyone tell me the name of the song that was played when Gangster got out of Santana and he pop the trunk and hood of the car in slow motion then got back in and drove off? I tried to find the video that I saw it on. That'll be a good tune to roll to this summer. Thanks.


----------



## xx1964xx

CadillacTom said:


> Sup fellas. Can anyone tell me the name of the song that was played when Gangster got out of Santana and he pop the trunk and hood of the car in slow motion then got back in and drove off? I tried to find the video that I saw it on. That'll be a good tune to roll to this summer. Thanks.


The song's by (the temptations - just my imagination) that's my favorite part of the movie! watching it right now actually! =]


----------



## 187PURE

warning said:


> leave him alone hes trying to fit in with the LA people.


GO BUILD A CAR


----------



## 187PURE

TrueOGcadi said:


> Not fit for a legend? WTF? damn homie this site brought low riders together from all over…..fuck the bullshit….if G don't want to be on Layitlow thats on him, don't put us all down by saying its not fit for a legend….homie there are a lot of legends on layitlow……..


wasn't trying to put anybody down bruh. you are right. I met a lot of good people and got a lot of help from you guys and I am forever greatful. It's just that through out the years on this site, I've seen a lot of hate. No disrespect to you


----------



## 187PURE

FirmeJoe said:


> Naw breh all teh bouncin from dick ridin he wasnt able to type anything else


my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lowlowcarla said:


> AT GRAHAMS HOPE THIS HELPS
> View attachment 625041
> View attachment 625042
> View attachment 625043
> View attachment 625044
> View attachment 625045
> View attachment 625046
> View attachment 625047
> View attachment 625048
> View attachment 625049
> View attachment 625050
> Santana
> The Majestics' "Gangster" steps up with this magical '64 hardtop.
> By Saul Vargas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For somebody raised in the "hood," it's always about respect. That's the case with 38-year-old "Gangster" of
> Compton, California. Being raised in the streets of Compton, he quickly earned a reputation and a nickname
> that earned him respect. Gangster uses the same mentality when building cars. He knew that he had to earn
> the respect of the lowriding community, which he did with a few street rides. After stepping up and becoming
> the president of the Majestics Car Club's Compton chapter, Gangster wanted to build a car that everybody would
> remember and respect.
> 
> 
> Gangster began with an abandoned '64 Chevy Impala that he found in a Compton backyard. The four-year project
> that resulted in the beautiful "Santana" car got off the ground at Compton Hydraulics, where Kevin Smith was
> left in charge. Only after he fully wrapped the Canadian frame on the Impala hardtop in 1/4-inch plate, did
> Kevin build the four-pump setup using all-chrome Hi-Low pumps and OG Adel aircraft dumps with 8-inch and 10-inch
> Red's cylinders for the front and rear respectively. Kevin powered the system with eight Trojan 31-series batteries
> that were fused with 12 Ford solenoids. The setup was test fitted and then pulled out and chromed before being
> reinstalled after the car was painted and completed.
> 
> 
> While at Compton Hydraulics, Gangster had "Doc" take the car down to metal and build it back up in primer. Once
> sealed and primered, Doc blocked the car straight and left it ready for the PPG pearl white base that serves as
> the foundation for the acrylic enamel multicolor (black, blue, violet, gray and fuchsia) paint job. Doc is known
> for his pearl graphics and he laid out a few subtle designs that complemented the 42-inch moonroof installed by
> Sunroof Performers of South Gate, California, as well as the chrome floorboards and the firewall that also had a
> few pearl tape shades added.
> 
> 
> Next on Gangster's agenda was to take the car to his buddy "Dogface" at Backyard Boogie in Compton, who did an
> engine swap on the car. Dogface pulled out the stock 283-c.i.d. engine and replaced it with a 350-c.i.d. Camaro
> small-block of '85 vintage. Dogface dressed the engine with chrome alternator, brackets, headers, intake, valve
> covers and exhaust, and then painted it to match the exterior. While at Dogface's place, Gangster also had him
> drop the suspension and then send it out to Danny at the Bumper Shop in Los Angeles, California, who took credit
> for all of the chrome.
> 
> 
> When it was time to put a set of "shoes" on Santana, Gangster shot for an OG look and had a set of 5.20 Premium
> Sportways mounted on 13-inch 100-spoke chrome Zenith wire wheels. The car was ready to roll, but what good's cruising
> without music? Gangster knew that he wanted a good sound system so he went to Extreme Audio in Orange County for more
> bang for his buck. Once wired up, Santana was returned to Kevin at Compton Hydraulics, who handled the original-stitch
> interior kit that was bought from the boys at CARS, Inc. of Fullerton, California.
> 
> 
> Four years in the making, Santana was a big hit on the show circuit as well as on the street scene, thus earning
> Gangster the respect of both communities. His dream of earning a Lowrider Magazine cover for his club has finally
> come true. We hope to see more Majestics members follow Gangster's example and step up to full feature status on the
> pages of the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santana
> 
> 
> Owner: "Gangster"
> Vehicle: '64 Chevrolet Impala
> City/State: Compton, California
> Club: Majestics C.C.-Compton
> Engine: '85 350-c.i.d. V-8
> Setup: Four chrome Hi-Low pumps, four Adel aircraft dumps, 8-inch (front) and 10-inch (rear) Red's cylinders,
> 4-ton springs, eight Trojan 31-series batteries, 12 Ford solenoids, six switches
> Tires: 5.20 Premium Sportway
> Wheels: 100-spoke all-chrome 13x7 reverse Zenith


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

xx1964xx said:


> The song's by (the temptations - just my imagination) that's my favorite part of the movie! watching it right now actually! =]


Thanks big Homie.


----------



## manu samoa

CadillacTom said:


> Sup fellas. Can anyone tell me the name of the song that was played when Gangster got out of Santana and he pop the trunk and hood of the car in slow motion then got back in and drove off? I tried to find the video that I saw it on. That'll be a good tune to roll to this summer. Thanks.


You're kidding me right? You should have known that song since you were a kid...way before any lowriding


----------



## warning

manu samoa said:


> You're kidding me right? You should have known that song since you were a kid...way before any lowriding


X2


----------



## manu samoa

manu samoa said:


> You're kidding me right? You should have known that song since you were a kid...way before any lowriding


Oh and to add to that I looked at your profile and it says you're 39....
No offense homie but you must be white if you're that old and don't know that song. What's next, you've never heard of James brown?
It ain't like 'just my imagination' is some rare bootleg cut from a live mandrill album recorded in Japan in 1973


----------



## CadillacTom

manu samoa said:


> Oh and to add to that I looked at your profile and it says you're 39....
> No offense homie but you must be white if you're that old and don't know that song. What's next, you've never heard of James brown?
> It ain't like 'just my imagination' is some rare bootleg cut from a live mandrill album recorded in Japan in 1973


No offense taken. I only saw the snippet of that part of the video on here and couldn't find it again. All I remember is that is was a hot track. I know the song well and will have it ready for the riding season.


----------



## Marty McFly

187PURE said:


> my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


 So you network with immature people on a website :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie

Sup Marty!!!


----------



## 187PURE

Marty McFly said:


> So you network with immature people on a website :rimshot:


yes


----------



## Marty McFly

187PURE said:


> yes


 me too.


----------



## 187PURE

Marty McFly said:


> me too.


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

187PURE said:


> my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


you speaking about immaturity :roflmao: you, ching chang aka 64 crawling, crenshaws finest are the most delusional people on here with mental issues. not to mention the biggest dick riders "ole G I admire you ass *****, ole I hope G notices me ass *****" 











out of respect for my M carnals, ill keep the bs out this topic


----------



## Marty McFly

manu samoa said:


> Oh and to add to that I looked at your profile and it says you're 39....
> No offense homie but you must be white if you're that old and don't know that song. What's next, you've never heard of James brown?
> It ain't like 'just my imagination' is some rare bootleg cut from a live mandrill album recorded in Japan in 1973



You sound mad.


----------



## manu samoa

Marty McFly said:


> You sound mad.


I was so mad that I went on a 3 day cocaine binge and when the hookers came over I had coke dick and couldn't get it up


----------



## warning

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you speaking about immaturity :roflmao: you, ching chang aka 64 crawling, crenshaws finest are the most delusional people on here with mental issues. not to mention the biggest dick riders "ole G I admire you ass *****, ole I hope G notices me ass *****"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of respect for my M carnals, ill keep the bs out this topic


X2


----------



## 187PURE

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you speaking about immaturity :roflmao: you, ching chang aka 64 crawling, crenshaws finest are the most delusional people on here with mental issues. not to mention the biggest dick riders "ole G I admire you ass *****, ole I hope G notices me ass *****"


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

btw, love your avi homie. its gangster!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

ot braught teh lolzies.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lmao


----------



## Mr. Scotty

hahaha


----------



## wally dogg

187PURE said:


> btw, love your avi homie. its gangster!


Love?...you be killing me sumtimes....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:tongue:


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> Love?...you be killing me sumtimes....


lol I know dogg.. what can you do though. just trying to keep the peace with a little sarcasm


----------



## FirmeJoe

187PURE said:


> lol I know dogg.. what can you do though. just trying to keep the peace with a little sarcasm


my point exactly of the immaturity on this site. I don't come on here very often. Only to network


----------



## BIG RED

FirmeJoe said:


> Naw breh all teh bouncin from dick ridin he wasnt able to type anything else


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Hot dog neck made a funny :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TrueOGcadi said:


> Not fit for a legend? WTF? damn homie this site brought low riders together from all over…..fuck the bullshit….if G don't want to be on Layitlow thats on him, don't put us all down by saying its not fit for a legend….homie there are a lot of legends on layitlow……..


:werd:


----------



## twin60

where did GANGSTA"S convertible K5 end up any pics of it??


----------



## Mr. Scotty

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I know the owners of both these cars (santana/gypsy rose) and their both personal friends of mine. Jesse Valadez loves the Santana and G said He's got plans to build "Santana II" to shut all you fools up. Sooner than u guys think too.
> 
> and don't be surprised if a resurrected LS2 fuel injected chrome undercarriage turn table Gypsy Rose comes out one day either!
> 
> neither of these brothers are finished yet!


shut the fuck up stupid ass crenshaws fakest!!! "G" aint no personal friend of yours!! you jail groupie!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

twin60 said:


> where did GANGSTA"S convertible K5 end up any pics of it??


It's put away...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Mr. Scotty said:


> shut the fuck up stupid ass crenshaws fakest!!! "G" aint no personal friend of yours!! you jail groupie!!!!


simon fuck that midget, bunch of grown men on here being g's groupie.


----------



## Courage

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon fuck that midget, bunch of grown men on here being g's groupie.


 LOL I don't know why but that midget line made fucking lose it.


As for the Santana I think of that car like the black Gypsy Rose, it's a nice ride, dude deserves props for getting it made, but that's about it and considering it's not even in the vatos possession anymore motherfuckers should move on. If the actual owner can then I don't know why other peoples can't.If G builds another ride good for him, he doesn't that's his business, regardless you got motherfuckers caring too much for another mans ride and aspirations.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Courage said:


> LOL I don't know why but that midget line made fucking lose it.
> 
> 
> As for the Santana I think of that car like the black Gypsy Rose, it's a nice ride, dude deserves props for getting it made, but that's about it and considering it's not even in the vatos possession anymore motherfuckers should move on. If the actual owner can then I don't know why other peoples can't.If G builds another ride good for him, he doesn't that's his business, regardless you got motherfuckers caring too much for another mans ride and aspirations.


:nicoderm: simon ese.


----------



## Anson72

Courage said:


> LOL I don't know why but that midget line made fucking lose it.
> 
> 
> As for the Santana I think of that car like the black Gypsy Rose, it's a nice ride, dude deserves props *for getting it made*, but that's about it and considering it's not even in the vatos possession anymore motherfuckers should move on. If the actual owner can then I don't know why other peoples can't.If G builds another ride good for him, he doesn't that's his business, regardless you got motherfuckers caring too much for another mans ride and aspirations.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon fuck that midget, bunch of grown men on here being g's groupie.


stfu you trying to get fame being a g hater o wit that bitch made avi name


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Courage said:


> LOL I don't know why but that midget line made fucking lose it.
> 
> 
> As for the Santana I think of that car like the black Gypsy Rose, it's a nice ride, dude deserves props for getting it made, but that's about it and considering it's not even in the vatos possession anymore motherfuckers should move on. If the actual owner can then I don't know why other peoples can't.If G builds another ride good for him, he doesn't that's his business, regardless you got motherfuckers caring too much for another mans ride and aspirations.


first nobody cares what you THINK you the motherfucker that should move the fuck on and that IF comment shows what a dumb azz you really are nouf said


----------



## Courage

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> first nobody cares what you THINK you the motherfucker that should move the fuck on and that IF comment shows what a dumb azz you really are nouf said


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> stfu you trying to get fame being a g hater o wit that bitch made avi name


LOL those who know wally dogg..sup carnal :nicoderm:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> LOL those who know wally dogg..sup carnal :nicoderm:


whats sup stop telling!


----------



## Capricess_99

Found this video on YouTube, current owners of car in Japan...

http://youtu.be/b4vOPsGuwcI


----------



## Courage

Capricess_99 said:


> Found this video on YouTube, current owners of car in Japan...
> 
> http://youtu.be/b4vOPsGuwcI


 That's old I read somewhere )while back) that that guy sold it (it was either this or the Cripmobile) and the new owners crashed it and they plan on getting it getting back to it's form.


----------



## Capricess_99

Courage said:


> That's old I read somewhere )while back) that that guy sold it (it was either this or the Cripmobile) and the new owners crashed it and they plan on getting it getting back to it's form.


Damn...I guess the stero types maybe true...Asians can't drive! Lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Courage said:


> That's old I read somewhere )while back) that that guy sold it (it was either this or the Cripmobile) and the new owners crashed it and they plan on getting it getting back to it's form.


ITS OFF THE ISLAND AND IS IN THE MAINLAND NOW


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the SANTANA and GANGSTA


----------



## wally dogg

Anybody know where I can sell my Yong Hong VCRs


----------



## mr1987

wally dogg said:


> Anybody know where I can sell my Yong Hong VCRs


Lol


----------



## EKBOOST209

TTMT! Much respect to G and the SANTANA!


----------



## EKBOOST209

love the Santana!!!!! TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/305706-pictures-callejero-58.html. Santana drop....


----------



## 1978 Monte Carlo

last time i heard tha chinos that got it crashed it


bigdogg323 said:


> Is thur any plans on getting back the santana ride anytime soon?


----------



## WestupLa

Not sure if this has been seen before but check it out @ 12:19 (Gangster Paradise), 12:55 (Santana)..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rnfCBOEpew


----------



## sureñosbluez

SANTANA BANANA?


----------



## leg46y

sureñosbluez said:


> SANTANA BANANA?


would of left an ugly chip in the bottom of that doorhno:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## MR.P

1978 Monte Carlo said:


> last time i heard tha chinos that got it crashed it


Pictures of the chinos crashing da "Santana"?? pics or it did not happen :nono:


----------



## wally dogg

Its a plane...its a frog....nope...its that foo Wally Dogg.....maybe I will put this subject back on the front page....yall been half stepping......


----------



## 187PURE

It's going down in history. I know i said in the past that G should'nt waste his time on the thread, but I take that statement back. Would be interesting if he added a taste or two


----------



## TrueOGcadi

187PURE said:


> It's going down in history. I know i said in the past that G should'nt waste his time on the thread, but I take that statement back. Would be interesting if he added a taste or two


agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

hey now:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

wow...you got to ce kidding me ...no one on layitlow anymore???


----------



## 187PURE

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> wow...you got to ce kidding me ...no one on layitlow anymore???


I think it pretty much ran it's course for the main players


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

well said ...you think it could make a come back?........:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

anything's possible


----------



## TrueOGcadi

its up to us if we want this site to be around….anywayz TTT for the SANTANA


----------



## lowridersfinest

TrueOGcadi said:


> its up to us if we want this site to be around….anywayz TTT for the SANTANA


Santana now


----------



## CadillacTom

lowridersfinest said:


> Santana now


Damn.


----------



## leg46y

lowridersfinest said:


> Santana now


whats the story?


----------



## roarin20's

leg46y said:


> whats the story?


X2!


----------



## Lownslow302

leg46y said:


> whats the story?


ask for a drivers side picture and youll see why


----------



## Courage

lowridersfinest said:


> Santana now


 what the fuck have they been stripping it?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Courage said:


> what the fuck have they been stripping it?


Japs smashed it


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the SANTANA shit happens even the original GYPSY ROSE got smashed up….


----------



## wally dogg

howdy!uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN

:inout:


----------



## tko_818

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Japs smashed it


They should've never fuckin had it to begin with IMO


----------



## manu samoa

tko_818 said:


> They should've never fuckin had it to begin with IMO


After 10 years and 144 pages just let it go please....
The car belongs to the japos and it is whst it is.
I just want more current pics


----------



## Lownslow302

tko_818 said:


> They should've never fuckin had it to begin with IMO


fuck off with that shit


----------



## EP95

Fuckers should have built their on instead of buying it and fucking it up.


----------



## Lownslow302

EP95 said:


> Fuckers should have built their on instead of buying it and fucking it up.


its just a car


----------



## EP95

That doesnt change the amount of time and effort put into building it.


----------



## Dirty69

EP95 said:


> That doesnt change the amount of time and effort put into building it.


 This type of stupidity has to cease. EP95 and TKO818 , I'm sure if you had the opportunity and the chips you would have bought it. Just because a homie lives in a different part of the world doesn't make him less of a rider. I'm sure if someone told you that Hispanics and Blacks are genetically predisposed to Lowriding you'd be the first one screaming racism. In effect that's what you're saying. If you ain't Hispanic or Black or live in America you don't deserve a lowrider. Think before you speak. Some of those cats in Japan are doing the damn thang harder than fools over here. Cause they take the time to study the history through books and magazines and apply they're own shit to the game. Don't get me wrong I would have like for Santana to stay in the States but the Feds said noway Jose. Don't hate on em cause they were able to get it. Bet they put it back together just like it was out of respect for a Masterpiece.


----------



## Tyrone

Dirty69 said:


> This type of stupidity has to cease. EP95 and TKO818 , I'm sure if you had the opportunity and the chips you would have bought it. Just because a homie lives in a different part of the world doesn't make him less of a rider. I'm sure if someone told you that Hispanics and Blacks are genetically predisposed to Lowriding you'd be the first one screaming racism. In effect that's what you're saying. If you ain't Hispanic or Black or live in America you don't deserve a lowrider. Think before you speak. Some of those cats in Japan are doing the damn thang harder than fools over here. Cause they take the time to study the history through books and magazines and apply they're own shit to the game. Don't get me wrong I would have like for Santana to stay in the States but the Feds said noway Jose. Don't hate on em cause they were able to get it. Bet they put it back together just like it was out of respect for a Masterpiece.


Right on!


----------



## EP95

Ok dirty, 1st of all I'm white.2nd, why did you bring "race" into this? I have no problem with them building lowriders, hot rods, or whatever the hell they want, hell my step grandfather is Japanese. Im just saying if they want to, build one that hasnt already been done dont buy one.


----------



## Lownslow302

Dirty69 said:


> This type of stupidity has to cease. EP95 and TKO818 , I'm sure if you had the opportunity and the chips you would have bought it. Just because a homie lives in a different part of the world doesn't make him less of a rider. I'm sure if someone told you that Hispanics and Blacks are genetically predisposed to Lowriding you'd be the first one screaming racism. In effect that's what you're saying. If you ain't Hispanic or Black or live in America you don't deserve a lowrider. Think before you speak. Some of those cats in Japan are doing the damn thang harder than fools over here. Cause they take the time to study the history through books and magazines and apply they're own shit to the game. Don't get me wrong I would have like for Santana to stay in the States but the Feds said noway Jose. Don't hate on em cause they were able to get it. Bet they put it back together just like it was out of respect for a Masterpiece.


that shit wouldve got crushed by the feds if it stayed stateside


----------



## Lownslow302

EP95 said:


> Ok dirty, 1st of all I'm white.2nd, why did you bring race into this? I have no problem with them building lowriders, hot rods, or whatever the hell they want, hell my step grandfather is Japanese. *Im just saying if they want to, build one that hasnt already been done dont buy one.*


almost every car that ends up there gets redone, Santana was upgraded when it was there.


----------



## Dirty69

OK, you're white. OK, you Grandfather is Japanese. You pulled the race card as so as you said,"Fuckers should build their own ..." Don't play stupid. Would you say that to an art collector. Don't insult the intelligence of everyone who read your post. Your sheet was showing and you got called on it.


----------



## EP95

So Fuckers means the Japanese, No I mean people in general and I used the term fuckers caused I was pissed that they wrecked it.They didn't build it, they shouldn't own it. I don't believe in race as were all human, your the one that brought up "race" in the first fucking place.


----------



## EP95

Also, somebody said they upgraded it. Did they actually put an ls1 in like they said on Sunday driver(If I remember correctly).


----------



## tko_818

Dirty69 said:


> This type of stupidity has to cease. EP95 and TKO818 , I'm sure if you had the opportunity and the chips you would have bought it. Just because a homie lives in a different part of the world doesn't make him less of a rider. I'm sure if someone told you that Hispanics and Blacks are genetically predisposed to Lowriding you'd be the first one screaming racism. In effect that's what you're saying. If you ain't Hispanic or Black or live in America you don't deserve a lowrider. Think before you speak. Some of those cats in Japan are doing the damn thang harder than fools over here. Cause they take the time to study the history through books and magazines and apply they're own shit to the game. Don't get me wrong I would have like for Santana to stay in the States but the Feds said noway Jose. Don't hate on em cause they were able to get it. Bet they put it back together just like it was out of respect for a Masterpiece.


Racism? clearly you're the one showing signs of stupidity here. My beef with the current owners of Santana was never that they were Japanese, I always felt like that car was untouchable.. like a piece of art that belongs in a museum. You don't buy a Picasso and then start changing shit on it, that's how I feel about. Another thing, if you or any other of the people on this thread don't like my comment, kick rocks. Aint no reason to start a debate on the damn thread, I was just voicing an opinion here that doesn't need to trigger a debate that ruins the thread. now, back to the Santana.. or whats left of it


----------



## tko_818

Lownslow302 said:


> fuck off with that shit


----------



## Dirty69

Whatever helps you sleep at night. They, Them. Maybe you just don't listen to yourself. Fact is, one man bought it. He owns it. He can do what the fuck he wants with it. Santana is a work of art. At least we all got to see it before it was wrecked and/ or changed.


----------



## tko_818

Lets get back on track.. lets post about the better days


----------



## Dirty69

tko_818 said:


> Lets get back on track.. lets post about the better days


Roger that.


----------



## Lownslow302

EP95 said:


> Also, somebody said they upgraded it. Did they actually put an ls1 in like they said on Sunday driver(If I remember correctly).


Its owned by someone else and according to the dude on facebook thats a really old picture and since been repainted.


----------



## djbeard63

Big Rich said:


>


WORK OF ART GANGSTERS THE BEST TO EVER DO IT


----------



## djbeard63

lowridersfinest said:


> Santana now


 WHAT HAPPENED TO IT


----------



## djbeard63

wally dogg said:


> Anybody know where I can sell my Yong Hong VCRs


 I WANT THEM SO SERIOUS!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

hit me up i don't have a vcr-ra player no moreuffin:


----------



## mikelowsix4

I don't understand it. Yes the car was a super nice car. And who cares who the new owners are and what they did to the car. I'm pretty sure the previous owner was fine with the price he sold it for or else he would still be the owner. Yeah a lot of time and hard work was put into this car but that's what it takes to build a lot of these cars. i know if I built a nice car and someone wanted to cash me out and the price was right it would be Sold. I'll just move on to an even better car that I want to fix. You see it here all the time.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

mikelowsix4 said:


> I don't understand it. Yes the car was a super nice car. And who cares who the new owners are and what they did to the car. I'm pretty sure the previous owner was fine with the price he sold it for or else he would still be the owner. Yeah a lot of time and hard work was put into this car but that's what it takes to build a lot of these cars. i know if I built a nice car and someone wanted to cash me
> 
> out and the price was right it would be Sold. I'll just
> 
> move on to an even better car that I want to fix. You see it here all the time.



Car was not "cashed out" by the owner.


----------



## Courage

mikelowsix4 said:


> I don't understand it. Yes the car was a super nice car. And who cares who the new owners are and what they did to the car. I'm pretty sure the previous owner was fine with the price he sold it for or else he would still be the owner. Yeah a lot of time and hard work was put into this car but that's what it takes to build a lot of these cars. i know if I built a nice car and someone wanted to cash me out and the price was right it would be Sold. I'll just move on to an even better car that I want to fix. You see it here all the time.


Car wasn't "cashed out" by the owner, it was siezed by Police and sold at auction with potential buys only being from outside the country (to prevent the club from taking back the cars from the new owners).


----------



## mikelowsix4

Courage said:


> Car wasn't "cashed out" by the owner, it was siezed by Police and sold at auction with potential buys only being from outside the country (to prevent the club from taking back the cars from the new owners).


Wow that's crazy.


----------



## el chevvy

d


Courage said:


> Car wasn't "cashed out" by the owner, it was siezed by Police and sold at auction with potential buys only being from outside the country (to prevent the club from taking back the cars from the new owners).


 does anybody know the reason this car was seized by the police??


----------



## EP95

el chevvy said:


> d does anybody know the reason this car was seized by the police??


Gangsta got caught up in some drug shit.


----------



## Lownslow302

EP95 said:


> Gangsta was up on some drug shit.


Fixed.


----------



## Marty McFly

LOL at all these Majestic historians and dry snitchers.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Marty McFly said:


> LOL at all these Majestic historians and dry snitchers.


:nicoderm: :h5: those who know, know


----------



## orlando

Marty McFly said:


> LOL at all these Majestic historians and dry snitchers.


real talk!!


----------



## EP95

Shits already public.


----------



## warning

Marty McFly said:


> LOL at all these Majestic historians and dry snitchers.


:roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

EP95 said:


> Shits already public.


Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## EastLosRider

not surprised it got wrecked asians cant drive for shit :rant:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

EastLosRider said:


> not surprised it got wrecked asians cant drive for shit :rant:


thats racist you piece of shit scammer


----------



## MAG8888

Best guitar player ever, long live Santana!


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^LoL


----------



## RobLBC

MAG8888 said:


> Best guitar player ever, long live Santana!


----------



## Lownslow302

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats racist you piece of shit scammer


but he from Bitchass Heights tho


----------



## Courage

70monte805 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Get the movie.....Majestics Compton story on the big screen SUNDAY DRIVER


----------



## FirmeJoe

:facepalm:


----------



## warning

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Get the movie.....Majestics Compton story on the big screen SUNDAY DRIVER


Spoken like a real wannabe


----------



## wally dogg

Hey now!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

warning said:


> Spoken like a real wannabe


bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider




----------



## EastLosRider

CAr is currently in bad shape, all the chrome has pitted and rusted cuz the chinos decided not to really take care of it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## 70monte805

EastLosRider said:


> CAr is currently in bad shape, all the chrome has pitted and rusted cuz the chinos decided not to really take care of it.


U mean the japanese? Im half Japanese and find that offensive. For somebody that owns eazy-e's car (who was a black man) I wouldnt have expected u to say something so stereotypical. Pinche vato ignorante.


----------



## Lownslow302

70monte805 said:


> U mean the japanese? Im half Japanese and find that offensive. For somebody that owns eazy-e's car (who was a black man) I wouldnt have expected u to say something so stereotypical. Pinche vato ignorante.


Lol dude is a fucking dipshit everytime he talks this site looks dumber. The weather out there is harsh so if you half ass prep a car its going to rust.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

70monte805 said:


> U mean the japanese? Im half Japanese and find that offensive. For somebody that owns eazy-e's car (who was a black man) I wouldnt have expected u to say something so stereotypical. Pinche vato ignorante.


:thumbsup: My gf is half Japanese. Her grandmother got pissed as hell when I said "jap" never knew it was a derogatory term.


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~

ATM_LAunitic said:


> :thumbsup: My gf is half Japanese. Her grandmother got pissed as hell when I said "jap" never knew it was a derogatory term.


Most ***** don't.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

~Nancy's Lawyer~ said:


> Most ***** don't.


What about us blacks :dunno:


----------



## slo

EastLosRider said:


> CAr is currently in bad shape, all the chrome has pitted and rusted cuz the chinos decided not to really take care of it.


 Not that they decided NOT to take care of It so much but use it regularly


----------



## wally dogg

EastLosRider said:


> CAr... is currently in bad shape, all the chrome has pitted and rusted cuz the chinos decided not to really take care of it.


dont beeleave the hype!...they say im pitted and ...

rusty


----------



## Avila

This topic is about the SANTANA CAR - not whether you are of a specific race - bottom line those idiots ruined that beautiful car - being an idiot is not race specific but mentality - the owners are idiots - don't turn this into race


----------



## EastLosRider

slo said:


> Not that they decided NOT to take care of It so much but use it regularly





wally dogg said:


> dont beeleave the hype!...they say im pitted and ...
> 
> rusty


I have a contact in Japan who knows the current owner, car is currently in bad shape and neglected and current owner is broke and doesnt have money to fix or do anything with it and wont sell it either.


----------



## EastLosRider

slo said:


> Not that they decided NOT to take care of It so much but use it regularly


They decided not to take care of it bro, thing hasnt been driven in 3-4 years now and is getting in worse shape every year.


----------



## 70monte805

EastLosRider said:


> car is currently in bad shape and neglected and current owner is broke and doesnt have money to fix or do anything with it and wont sell it either.


Kinda like eazy-e's six trey!


----------



## impalaish63

That's to bad....the Santana car is one of a kind and way ahead of its time.The paint work Doc did is unbelievable!!! Bring it back to G and Compton where it belongs.


----------



## FirmeJoe

shca^^^


----------



## wally dogg

impalaish63 said:


> That's to bad....the Santana car is one of a kind and way ahead of its time.The paint work Doc did is unbelievable!!! Bring it back to G and Compton where it belongs.


yea....by way of cen. America...right up the rio grand


----------



## DJLATIN

wally dogg said:


> yea....by way of cen. America...right up the rio grand


i'll tow it from the rio grande to houston. then swing by and pick it up.


----------



## wally dogg

DJLATIN said:


> i'll tow it from the rio grande to houston. then swing by and pick it up.


hey.sounds good


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

70monte805 said:


> Kinda like eazy-e's six trey!


BOOM


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

Hey...can I be sucurereetee


----------



## wally dogg

THE DOGGSTAR said:


> Hey...can I be sucurereetee


Nope!


----------



## LURCH63

70monte805 said:


> Kinda like eazy-e's six trey!


:rofl:


----------



## wally dogg

Hey now!


----------



## lowdeville

70monte805 said:


> Kinda like eazy-e's six trey!


:rimshot::roflmao:
Be nice,gerry heller might read that :nono:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EastLosRider said:


> CAr is currently in bad shape, all the chrome has pitted and rusted cuz the chinos decided not to really take care of it.


NEGLECT :banghead:


----------



## wally dogg

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> NEGLECT rr
> Yea right....


----------



## Anson72

respect the car and the club but never seen so many people on one guy's dick than this...from what I've seen the dude didn't even put hands on the car to build it....just drug money...get off the dick!...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Anson72 said:


> respect the car and the club but never seen so many people on one guy's dick than this...from what I've seen the dude didn't even put hands on the car to build it....just drug money...get off the dick!...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Some real haters on LIL, Snitch ass bitch talking about drug money and shit. Motherfuckers just envious of another and cant stand to hear Him praised and mad G got a Shop now....1121E. ROSECRANS ...BITCH


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Some real haters on LIL, Snitch ass bitch talking about drug money and shit. Motherfuckers just envious of another and cant stand to hear Him praised and mad G got a Shop now....1121E. ROSECRANS ...BITCH


But tell us how you really feel


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Anson72 said:


> respect the car and the club but never seen so many people on one guy's dick than this...from what I've seen the dude didn't even put hands on the car to build it....just drug money...get off the dick!...


aye just name them, 187pure and 64crawling biggest G dick riders that come to mind. 

Both claim crip, and claim to be OGS, drug dealers, but takes them 8+ years to build some shit box.

Both been exposed a million times.


----------



## Anson72

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Some real haters on LIL, Snitch ass bitch talking about drug money and shit. Motherfuckers just envious of another and cant stand to hear Him praised and mad G got a Shop now....1121E. ROSECRANS ...BITCH


Couldn't give a fuck less how a person lives or builds a ride. Not my business. But when I have a good idea a fool builds a car off of feeding crack heads I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THE PERSON AS A BUILDER. The car was beautiful but people are on this dudes dick WAY too much for not even touching it with his own hands or building it with a legitimate income. There are plenty of people that have built just as good of rides WITH THEIR OWN HANDS and LEGITIMATE INCOMES. Not jealous of a damn thing. Call me crazy but people have been on his dick for a long time for no real good reason other than ignorance...


----------



## Anson72

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye just name them, 187pure and 64crawling biggest G dick riders that come to mind.
> 
> Both claim crip, and claim to be OGS, drug dealers, but takes them 8+ years to build some shit box.
> 
> Both been exposed a million times.


Don't know shit bout them, just tired of the dick ridin...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Anson72 said:


> Couldn't give a fuck less how a person lives or builds a ride. Not my business. But when I have a good idea a fool builds a car off of feeding crack heads I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THE PERSON AS A BUILDER. The car was beautiful but people are on this dudes dick WAY too much for not even touching it with his own hands or building it with a legitimate income. There are plenty of people that have built just as good of rides WITH THEIR OWN HANDS and LEGITIMATE INCOMES. Not jealous of a damn thing. Call me crazy but people have been on his dick for a long time for no real good reason other than ignorance...


FYI, 99.5% of the cars you see in magazines, cars shows were built with drug money.

If you actually think a fool working a 9-5, can afford 100-200k on a car working 40 hrs a week. then I got some bad news for you!!!!

got money for engraved frames, motors, 10-20k paint jobs and can't afford a lawyer ayeee




Anson72 said:


> Don't know shit bout them, just tired of the dick ridin...


Both clowns


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Anson72 said:


> Couldn't give a fuck less how a person lives or builds a ride. Not my business. But when I have a good idea a fool builds a car off of feeding crack heads I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THE PERSON AS A BUILDER. The car was beautiful but people are on this dudes dick WAY too much for not even touching it with his own hands or building it with a legitimate income. There are plenty of people that have built just as good of rides WITH THEIR OWN HANDS and LEGITIMATE INCOMES. Not jealous of a damn thing. Call me crazy but people have been on his dick for a long time for no real good reason other than ignorance...



Kinda agree. Car was probably dope in it's day. The G jockin is crazy as hell, but to watch another mans pockets is a females trait imo. I could care less if he built it himself or how he paid for it. You need to see a copy of a ******' w2s to respect or like his ride? Chill. Plus, most of the "legendary" lowriders we've seen haven't even been built by their owners. I or you would be an.idiot to tear your car up by trying to diy for the sake of being a "respected, real, rider".


----------



## rivman

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> FYI, 99.5% of the cars you see in magazines, cars shows were built with drug money.
> 
> If you actually think a fool working a 9-5, can afford 100-200k on a car working 40 hrs a week. then I got some bad news for you!!!!
> 
> got money for engraved frames, motors, 10-20k paint jobs and can't afford a lawyer ayeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both clowns


99.5%?? Really? Where do you get them numbers?

I own 7 cars, 3 of them are projects that I'm working on at the same time. I've NEVER sold dope nor do I plan to, I'm just a workaholic and I know quite a few of my club brothers that do the same. 

I know some that hustle on the side but, it's car parts & other shit that ISN'T dope. 

I'm NOT naive...I know there are plenty of drug money built cars but, don't shoot % numbers w out having real facts. We already get a bad rap for building lowriders, being minorities and all the other stereotypes (some that are earned) that come w this hobby.


----------



## six 2

Anson72 said:


> respect the car and the club but never seen so many people on one guy's dick than this...from what I've seen the dude didn't even put hands on the car to build it....just drug money...get off the dick!...


You aint knowing Homey....G put hands on all his shit. He is in action everyday on his shit at the shop.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

rivman said:


> 99.5%?? Really? Where do you get them numbers?
> 
> I own 7 cars, 3 of them are projects that I'm working on at the same time. I've NEVER sold dope nor do I plan to, I'm just a workaholic and I know quite a few of my club brothers that do the same.
> 
> I know some that hustle on the side but, it's car parts & other shit that ISN'T dope.
> 
> I'm NOT naive...I know there are plenty of drug money built cars but, don't shoot % numbers w out having real facts. We already get a bad rap for building lowriders, being minorities and all the other stereotypes (some that are earned) that come w this hobby.


aye you think im gonna walk around and do a survey LOL, its none of my business nor do I care where people get money from. 

just common sense, you can see a car built from a legit 9-5 and one built with drug money a mile away. :nicoderm:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye you think im gonna walk around and do a survey LOL, its none of my business nor do I care where people get money from.
> 
> just common sense, you can see a car built from a legit 9-5 and one built with drug money a mile away. :nicoderm:


Marty ...why do you care?


----------



## impalaish63

All money is earned!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

impalaish63 said:


> All money is earned!!!


AMEN to that! finally someone with some sense! selling drugs is work to a lot more at times than a 9 to 5. right or wrong who are we to judge.G built a 64 that was apart from the thousands of others. He built a lot of clean rides besides the SANTANA and deserves all the respect that he gets……Haters will hate and always look for the negatives in any situation


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

These squares talking shit dont know nothing about the streets....just know, these same hating ass bitches are snitches too. They would call the PIGS on Your ass quick for smoking a joint in the park.


----------



## Hate Breeders

187PURE said:


> Can you blame him? Too much nonsense. Not blaming the whole site.. there is some good networking and education here. Some good people here too. Just not fit for a legend


if this site isn't fit for a legend then why are you here? taking into account that you are a legendary poser, legendary snitch, legendary nut rider, legendary fake crip and a legendary mediocre car builder. you are just too much of a legend to be here. so take crenshaws finest and crawling 64 and go start a new site where all you legendary failures can unite.


----------



## Hate Breeders

64 CRAWLING said:


> ALL I KNOW IS HE DONE ALREADY STARTED


I bet you feel special for posting that. I'd be willing to bet that you typed that, then posted it and were thinking to yourself how all tha fellas on Layitlow would think you know G personally because you know he's already started building something.....LMMFAO you're almost as much of a poser are 187puregay and crenshaws fakest. J/K you are equally posing as much as them fools. Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## FirmeJoe

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah^^^


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lmfao


----------



## fool2

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye just name them, 187pure and 64crawling biggest G dick riders that come to mind.
> 
> Both claim crip, and claim to be OGS, drug dealers, but takes them 8+ years to build some shit box.
> 
> Both been exposed a million times.


some pretty cool people take a while to build their shit boxes :angry:


----------



## lone star

TrueOGcadi said:


> AMEN to that! finally someone with some sense! selling drugs is work to a lot more at times than a 9 to 5.


Do u pay taxes?


----------



## Frogg

ONE8SEVEN said:


> But tell us how you really feel


:roflmao:


----------



## RollNMy64

Anson72 said:


> respect the car and the club but never seen so many people on one guy's dick than this...from what I've seen the dude didn't even put hands on the car to build it....just drug money...get off the dick!...


Why do you care? So what if people are on his dick. Why do you care? Another thing, what have you SEEN to make you say Mr. Staves didn't put his hands on his Car(s). Were you in the Back Yard while the Santana was being Built? You know it was Back Yard Boogie with Santana, right. Speak on it, Homey.

Honestly, I could careless if a Man physically builds the car or instructs someone on how to Build the car. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.

One more thing, I could careless how a Man pays to build his car. Hell, the President of the United States could give him the money. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.

Lastly, if you ever build a car so mean and trendsetting that it makes people jump on your dick, TELL THEM TO GET THE FUCK OFF.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

X2....They just a bunch of squares talking shit, dont know nothing about the streets...


RollNMy64 said:


> Why do you care? So what if people are on his dick. Why do you care? Another thing, what have you SEEN to make you say Mr. Staves didn't put his hands on his Car(s). Were you in the Back Yard while the Santana was being Built? You know it was Back Yard Boogie with Santana, right. Speak on it, Homey.
> 
> Honestly, I could careless if a Man physically builds the car or instructs someone on how to Build the car. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.
> 
> One more thing, I could careless how a Man pays to build his car. Hell, the President of the United States could give him the money. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.
> 
> Lastly, if you ever build a car so mean and trendsetting that it makes people jump on your dick, TELL THEM TO GET THE FUCK OFF.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Midwest Ridaz said:


> X2....They just a bunch of squares talking shit, dont know nothing about the streets...


mean skreets of Nebraska Knawimsayin?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

ONE8SEVEN said:


> mean skreets of Nebraska Knawimsayin?


And St.Louis,Ft. Worth,Denver,Atlanta,Naples Fl. Ive lived in 6 States in My 41 yrs living......And the Mean streets was the reason We moved in 1990 so many people dying in Gang related shootings.


----------



## warning

Midwest Ridaz said:


> And St.Louis,Ft. Worth,Denver,Atlanta,Naples Fl. Ive lived in 6 States in My 41 yrs living......And the Mean streets was the reason We moved in 1990 so many people dying in Gang related shootings.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

LOL .......these kids on here are so funny.


----------



## Anson72

:roflmao::roflmao:this whole fuckin thread is a joke... I feel like im jockin the dick just posting this...:|:inout:


----------



## Anson72

ogcaddy said:


> Santana is not legendary.
> 
> 
> Gypsy Rose is and always will be a legendary car. The 2 paint jobs cant even be compared. Gypsy Rose has details in the paint that can only be done using unthinned laquer paint, sprayed from a siphon feed spray gun, its almost a lost art, not many people will even know what I am talking about, let alone understand its unique quality that cant be duplicated using modern paints.
> 
> 
> Its comparing Apples to Oranges.


.......


----------



## fool2

got in one little fight and my moms got scared and said you're moving with your auntie and uncle in bel air


and now i'm 41 years old still talking about the streets i haven't seen since before dre day


----------



## Frogg

haha


----------



## 70monte805

It's, Friday mornin, where the weed at?Let me dip into my pocket for my fat weed sackCause I wanna get high like a planein the sky, with the indo cloud in my brainWhere the fuck are my zig-zags and my lighters?So I can roll it and set it on fireDamn, I wish I had scissors cause the shit is so stickythat it's gettin on my fuckin fingersBut it's smokeable, double tokeableI got the one-hitter quitter bombay shit that's tokeableI wanna do a joint ventureLet me make sure there ain't no lump in the god damn centerImpregnated lookin joint, fuck itI can smoke it and I still get fade Roll it up, light it up, smoke it upInhale, exhale"I'm the freaker, the one freaks the funk"*](East Coast hittin that blunt), West Coast hittin that honeydipMarijuana joint, then I want another hitRoll it up, (light it up), smoke it upI wanna stimulate my mind (so I toke it up)Can I get a hit? (Can I get a hooh!?)Gimme that fat bag of weed and the brewso I can get faded, elevatedsunfortunatel smoke the joint down to a roach then I ate itI stand true to the yesca, motaas I keep runnin from the ChotaGimme dat weed fool and ya zig-zags(Puto don't be holdin out on the big bag)


----------



## FirmeJoe

Midwest Ridaz said:


> X2....They just a bunch of squares talking shit, dont know nothing about the streets...





Midwest Ridaz said:


> And St.Louis,Ft. Worth,Denver,Atlanta,Naples Fl. Ive lived in 6 States in My 41 yrs living......And the Mean streets was the reason We moved in 1990 so many people dying in Gang related shootings.


Gawd damn youre a fucking joke


----------



## FirmeJoe

RollNMy64 said:


> Why do you care? So what if people are on his dick. Why do you care? Another thing, what have you SEEN to make you say Mr. Staves didn't put his hands on his Car(s). Were you in the Back Yard while the Santana was being Built? You know it was Back Yard Boogie with Santana, right. Speak on it, Homey.
> 
> Honestly, I could careless if a Man physically builds the car or instructs someone on how to Build the car. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.
> 
> One more thing, I could careless how a Man pays to build his car. Hell, the President of the United States could give him the money. At the end of the day, IT'S HIS CAR.
> 
> Lastly, if you ever build a car so mean and trendsetting that it makes people jump on your dick, TELL THEM TO GET THE FUCK OFF.


One of the dumbest shit i read in a while...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

warning said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:



fool2 said:


> got in one little fight and my moms got scared and said you're moving with your auntie and uncle in bel air
> 
> 
> and now i'm 41 years old still talking about the streets i haven't seen since before dre day


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## RobLBC

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Naples Fl. Ive lived in 6 States in My 41 yrs living......And the Mean streets was the reason We moved in 1990 so many people dying in Gang related shootings.


Naples FL???? That is senior citizen central.


----------



## warning

Sounds like he got ran out of a lot of places.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Lmao...........too funny lowriders changed from gangsters to this......thats why its so dead now days......


----------



## FirmeJoe

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Lmao...........too funny lowriders changed from gangsters to this......thats why its so dead now days......


@ gangster bwahahahahahaha :burn: dis coming from some one dats 41


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Midwest Ridaz said:


> And St.Louis,Ft. Worth,Denver,Atlanta,Naples Fl. Ive lived in 6 States in My 41 yrs living......And the Mean streets was the reason We moved in 1990 so many people dying in Gang related shootings.


so you ain't bout that life ese, kinda like these so called crips that are such gangsters FROM LA, that moved NC, GA, PA.. 

A REAL G NEVER LEAVES THE HOOD OR THAT HOOD LIFE, ONLY PEOPLE THAT MOVE ARE SNITCH BITCH MADE PUTOS
, TCS SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;


Your idol G hasn't moved, still shows up and gets love in the hood ese.. he hasn't moved to NC, PA, GA or the midwest 

"we moved from violence from the mean streets, but act like thugs in a safe place miles away in the midwest..with lames "

id make you pay a hood pass in person ese.


----------



## fool2

on the internet anyone can be a gangster


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

LMAO..........


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> so you ain't bout that life ese, kinda like these so called crips that are such gangsters FROM LA, that moved NC, GA, PA..
> 
> A REAL G NEVER LEAVES THE HOOD OR THAT HOOD LIFE, ONLY PEOPLE THAT MOVE ARE SNITCH BITCH MADE PUTOS
> , TCS SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> Your idol G hasn't moved, still shows up and gets love in the hood ese.. he hasn't moved to NC, PA, GA or the midwest
> 
> "we moved from violence from the mean streets, but act like thugs in a safe place miles away in the midwest..with lames "
> 
> id make you pay a hood pass in person ese.


----------



## leg46y

http://m.hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


----------



## warning

Repost


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

leg46y said:


> http://m.hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


know what im saying, know what im saying, oh yea know what im saying


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the SANTANA


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT for the MUTHAFUCKIN SANTANA 64! for all you talking shit build something that last after the shows and the streets and you might get your own topic and haters to go along with it…… fuck it aint no one on here anymore anyways. The OGs will always be watching


----------



## plague

VERY NICE I ALWAYS LOVED IT


----------



## Dartman74

GANGSTA IS BUILDING some crazy shit. I just wonder if he could ever get the santana back.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

https://youtu.be/CjYXnP53rFQ



G $till at.....this is a cool Video of His shop.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

_
TTT_


----------



## wally dogg

uffin:


----------



## OGMIDWEST

:thumbsup:


----------



## BancroftFab

Nice


----------



## Silentdawg

Would love to see sum recent pics of the santana..still in okinawa?


----------



## Biglewy80513

Nice!


----------



## BSTDIll21

Wow, this 151 pages of the santana is legendary, Can't wait to see what G does with the 1963 he has been building. I know this thread is old, but any updates on the Santana? hopefully its been fixed back up or sold to someone who could fix it. I use to write him when he was in prison, good to see him out doing his thing, the caddy was crazy!


----------

